# New to the Outskirts Battledome? Introduce yourself here!



## Rice Ball (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to the OBD!
Please introduce yourself in this thread.

I'll start with myself 

*Answers to:* Riceball/MT/Mad Titan/The Shit Mod
*Frontal bulge location:* Male! 
*Date of Birth:* 4 August, 1981
*Current location:* Plymouth, England
*Nationality:* English
*Ethnicity:* White English
*Religion:* Registered Jedi Knight (not joking the UK rocks)
*Style:* Casual bits
*Likes:* Fruba,OBD,Thanos,Satsuki from Ichigo100%, H games like Tsukihime and Fate/stay Night,phonejacker!,baldurs gate/planescape torment, chronotrigger.
*Dislikes:*people/critters attempting to kill me, driving in london, violence against women.
*Hobbies:*Anime, online gaming, technology
Personality:Apparently i'm really quiet and considerate, my boss thinks i should stop worring about crushing people and use my full potential to get ahead of everyone else in life.
Blood Type: No idea.
*Language: *(bad)English thats about it 
*Power level:* has OVER 9000! any OBD mod should have this.
*Strengths: *Preptime, Life History of Thanos.
*Weakness:* Spelling, typos, social skills, courage when it comes to the opposite sex, forgetting why i traveled 300 miles.
*Special Powers:*Keeping a hotel bar open to 7am in the morning, we didn't have a room and some rich american guy fancied my sister and baught us drinks for 10 hours.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 29, 2007)

*Answers to:* Hate, hate, Hatey, hatey
*Frontal bulge location:* Large Male
*Date of Birth:* 7/24/85
*Current location:* Pennsylvania
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Black/African American
*Religion:* N/A
*Style:* None
*Likes:* grande tetas and some other stuff
*Dislikes:* girls that don't let me know they're interested, _married_ MILFs coming on to me
*Hobbies:* BJJ/grappling, kickboxing, games
*Personality:* IRL... really really nice, but fairly aloof.  Can also be authoritative/bossy, but tries to avoid that behavior.
*Blood Type:* Good question.
*Language:* English and about three words from Japanese.
*Power level:* * > 9000
*Strengths:* Being able to at least get along with anyone.
*Weakness:* Being able to at least get along with everyone.
*Special Powers:* Being able to take angry people completely off guard with kindness.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to:* KLoWn.
*Frontal bulge location:* Male.
*Date of Birth:* 27 january, 1985.
*Current location:* Countryside.
*Nationality:* Swedish.
*Ethnicity:* White swede.
*Religion:* None.
*Style:* None.
*Likes:* Hentai gamez (for the story...im serious)
*Dislikes:* Tards...
*Hobbies:* Anime, Manga, WoW, Drawing, Playing guitar.
*Personality:* Nice guy with a short fuse.
*Blood Type:* Dunno
*Language: * Swedish, English and some Japanese
*Power level:* N/A It grows with all the hentai i absorb 
*Strengths: * Allround.
*Weakness:* Forgetting the the words lulz (in a debate my mind goes blank sometimes)
*Special Powers:* Pimping Hentai Gamez.


----------



## Segan (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to:* Segan
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 23 October 1986
*Current location:* Zurich, Switzerland
*Nationality:* Swiss
*Ethnicity:* White Caucasian (if Balcan region is considered caucasian, that is)
*Religion:* Matters not, since I'm not a believer in the first place
*Style:* Don't have one
*Likes:* Berserk and other things
*Dislikes:* Lots of things
*Hobbies:* Reading books, doing stuff at PC, occasional gaming, manga reading
*Personality:* I'm quite moderate and try to use polite speech whenever possible. In real life I'm probably considered as an overly boring guy.
*Blood Type:* Like I would know...
*Language: *German as spoken language, then English and French as written and then serbo-croatian as my long forgotten original language.
*Power level:* Let's not talk about that...
*Strengths: *Don't want to talk about either...
*Weakness:* Even less...
*Special Powers:* Like I said, I'm probably considered as an overly boring guy. And a boring guy bears no special power.

That's life.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to*: Dio/Implosion/Imp/God.
*Frontal bulge location*: Male.
*Date of Birth:* 87
*Current location*: UK
*Nationality*: Mixed
*Ethnicity*: Mixed
*Religion*: None at all. 
*Style*: What about it?
*Likes*: manga/anime, games, sports, TV, movies...the usual stuff. 
*Dislikes*:tards, idiots and arrogance. Don't forget Sasuke. 
*Hobbies*:Throwing knives, dropping steamrollers.
*Personality*: You'll just have to find out.
*Blood Type*: what does that matter over the net? :S
L*anguage*: English, Spanish and {very small} bits and pieces of Russian and Arabic.
*Power level*: WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
*Strengths*: 'I am moar speshol dan j00' (Guess who said that garbage...)
*Weakness*: To lazy to debate sometimes.
*Special Powers:*Irresistible charm and cheek.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to:* Aldric, Aldrich, Al
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 06/09/1982
*Current location:* Pau, France
*Nationality:* French
*Ethnicity:* White French
*Religion:* Roman Catholic
*Style:* That's a pretty fruity question
*Likes:* YOU GUYS
*Dislikes:* Modernity
*Hobbies:* Video games, manga, surfing on the net, french history, reading, consuming alcoholic beverages and also rugby and muay thai/kickboxing/K-1 not to sound like a complete loser
*Personality:* Cynical, sarcastic, slightly bitter and overall not very social jackass, but a good guy deep down. Really deep. And really down
*Blood Type:* B+ or something like that... How the fuck should I know
*Language:* French, English, Occitan and can read Spanish and Italian
*Power level:* HAHA HILARIOUS CHUCK NORRIS ZABUZA SWORD CANNOT BE BEAT
*Strengths:* I'm a witty bastard
*Weakness:* Like I'd tell you 
*Special Powers:* Alright even for my low standards that's too nerdy


----------



## Gooba (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to:* Chris, Steve, Steven, Goober, Gooba, Goobs, Goob, Goobady, Goobidy, Marshall, Topher, Crispy Marshmellow
*Frontal bulge location:* Your mom.
*Date of Birth:* 3 September, 1985
*Current location:* Northboro Massachusetts, USA
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* German/English
*Religion:* Atheist
*Style:* Hawaiian shirts and shorts, even in winter.
*Likes:* GAR, Bruce Campbell, Wolverine, OBD, Movies, Comics, Games, Karate, SCUBA.
*Dislikes:* Asshats, Wrongful Arrogance and Condecention, Spiders, Essays.
*Hobbies:* Pretty much doing the stuff I said I liked.
*Personality:* Overall nice guy but can play the bad cop when needed.
*Blood Type:* A- I think.
*Language: * English.
*Power level:* Well over 9,000,000,000 in Super SaiyaGoob 3
*Strengths: * AdminCP
*Weakness:*  Lack of Super-AdminCP
*Special Powers:* I just destroyed the entire universe and recreated it in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 3, 2007)

Answers to: Cypher, Cipher, Komanda, Aegnor, Mustapha
Frontal bulge location: Frontal whut?
Date of Birth: 23 September, 1988
Current location: Somewhere in Nigeria
Nationality: Noob
Ethnicity: Saibot
Religion: Muslim
Style: Polo shirts and combats all day everyday. Caftans occasionally
Likes: Gantz, Gantz, and Gantz
Dislikes: Loli, rapists, abusers, and similar people.
Hobbies: Watching football/basketball, playing football/basketball. Fiddling with PCs.
Personality: Taciturn, occasional temper.
Blood Type: O-
Languages: English, Arabic, French, Hausa.
Power level: 1
Strengths: 140+ IQ
Weakness: Lack of a Death Note.
Special Powers: I used to have a Death Note, but I lent it to Amane Misa, who's using it to worship Kira.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to:* Goku/Legendary Super Saiyan/Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann pilot
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 9. August, 1990 - Youngster
*Current location:* Lillehammer, Oppland, Norway
*Nationality:* Norwegian
*Ethnicity:* White Norwegian
*Religion:* The way of the Drill
*Style:* Chillin'
*Likes:* Soccer, Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann, Hunter x Hunter, Dragon Ball
*Dislikes:* Cocky people, backstabbers, and overall assholes. And of course, when a favorite anime character dies.
*Hobbies:*Soccer, anime, hangin'
*Personality:* Laid back, never really take anything too seriously. Ocassionally short temper.
*Blood Type:* No idea.
*Language:* Norwegian, English, Japanese through anime and French which is worse than my Japanese 
*Power level:* Officially OVER NINE THOUSAAAND
*Strengths:* Verbal owning, socializing, making friends.
*Weakness:* Comprehension of Pipboy's English. 
*Special Powers:* Piercing through the heavens with my drill. Will power, stubbornness.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to:*  Compelling arguments.  EvilMoogle.  EM when Endless Mike isn't around.
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 17 March 1979 (yes, I'm old)
*Current location:* Texas, for the moment
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Mostly Germanic
*Religion:* Other
*Style:* None to speak of
*Likes:* RPGs, Sleep, Comics, Being the biggest geek in the room.
*Dislikes:* 98% of the universe.
*Hobbies:* At the moment work and sleep.
*Personality:* Insane.  Keep back, I bite.
*Blood Type:* O+
*Language: * English (and curse words in about 10 others)
*Power level:* Evil Incarnate
*Strengths: * Invoking the power of the Crimson Bonds of Cyttorak
*Weakness:* Realizing the Crimson Bonds of Cyttorak are fictional
*Special Powers:* _Loophole Vision_?


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to:* Superman Prime or Prime
*Frontal bulge location:* I gotsa penis. 
*Date of Birth:* 1985
*Current location:* Earth, Ima going to desturoy it Lawl.
*Nationality:* Kryptonian
*Ethnicity:* Kryptonian
*Religion:* Catholic.. Kryptonian style...
*Style:* huh?
*Likes:* breast, beautiful naked women, loli, straight shota, Hentai, Lois Lane's butthole kukukuku I <3 Lois Lane butt secks
*Dislikes:* Flash' 
*Hobbies:* peeping wit ma X-ray vishin, drawring, writing poetry... no not really lol poetry taht is so ghey. 
*Personality:* Otaku...
*Blood Type:* whats that?
*Language:* English, learning Japanese, Kryptonian, sex talk 
*Power level:* incalculable... sucker.
*Strengths:* excellent liar hahaha. 
*Weakness:* Red Sun radiation 
*Special Powers:* Super Strength, Speed, Durability, Heat Vision, Ice Breathe, Flight, Microscopic and Telescopic visions, X-ray Vision, Super-Hearing and Retcon Punch... oh and Photoshop!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to:* Banhammer, TFN, Si-Fu, Heath Ledger, Darling and........ Pedro?
*Frontal bulge location:* Still under court rullings
*Date of Birth:* 12/10/1989
*Current location:* Portugal (where the devil is that again?)
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Still under court rulling
*Religion:* Roman Catholic
*Style:* Doggy
*Likes:* Anything with a a hole three inches wide in it
*Dislikes:* "SP33DBL1TZ!!11!"
*Hobbies:* Well, I can't say outside of the BH
*Personality:* Two dimensional
*Blood Type:* The red one
*Language:* English, French, Spanish and amazingly little of portuguese
*Power level:* > yours, I just outrank you 
*Strengths:* 
*Weakness:* Kryptonite
*Special Powers:* The *Golden Hammer*,  allows me to nailpwn people, and travel back and forth through banhell and NF caf?. It also gives me temporary Admin level powers, but afterwards I get insta-banned.
*Special Summons*: SLJackson(And all his incarnations) and Mrs Weasley (The Weasleys are the Anti-Uchihas)
And behold my smily!

First member in NF to get a second smilly


----------



## Id (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to:* Id, Demon
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 09, Feb - 1983
*Current location:* Illinois (Chicago)
*Nationality:* Sexican (Mexican)
*Ethnicity:* I started out as white Hispanic, now that I have bin exposed to the sun my hair and skin tone became much MUCH darker.
*Religion:* Catholic (my own interpretation).
*Style:* Simple,  Match or Surpass yours. 
Likes: Xenogear, Casltevania SOTN, Saint Seiya, Cowboy Bebob, Girls (18 years +)
*Dislikes:* Anything or anyone that limits my creativity. 9/11
*Hobbies:* puzzles, anything related art let it be actual art (pencil, paint etc..) or musically related.
*Personality:* Passive/Aggressive. Just because there is a 3 strike rule does not mean you will get away with insulting me, but then again it never has to reach that point if you control yourself. Just save yourself the embarrassment. 
*Blood Type:* No FN Clue.
*Language:* Fluent Spanish, English 
*Power level:* currently there are no means to measure….oh did your scouter broke?
*Strengths:* hm I know much, and have the means to gain more.
*Weakness:* I can only use 10% of my brain pfft, how long before evolution takes care of that. 
*Special Powers:* I don’t need any to routinely hand your ass 


With that said, beware of my own personal icon/smiley : id = .
This means, I am leaving behind my passive ways and giving into my true aggressive nature .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to:* Crimson Dragoon, CD, Crimson
*Date of Birth: * 12/29/89
*Current location:* New York
*Nationality:* Filipino
*Religion:* Catholic
*Likes:* Star Wars, Warhammer 40k, other obscure Sci-Fi series, fantasy, and lots of other stuff.
*Dislikes: * Pairing debates, and dumbasses.
*Hobbies:* Running, reading, watching TV, listening to music, and making fun of people who make fools of themselves.
*Personality:* Sometimes logical, sometimes insane, and sometimes emotional.
*Language: * English and Tagalog
*Power level:* Higher than yours.
*Strengths:* Being a likeable guy, sometimes witty.
*Weakness:* Lazyness
*Special Powers:* Internet memes.


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to:* Red,Mr.Despair
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 19th July, 1989
*Current location:* Houston Texas.
*Nationality:* American/Nigerian
*Ethnicity:* Black/African
*Religion:* Not interested
*Style:* all round guy.
*Likes:* Blame!,TTGL,FLCL, Reading,sleeping,ROOMBA,BURE.
*Dislikes: *I hate you all 
*Hobbies:* Anime,reading, a little graphic design.
* Personality:*reserved, but an all round okay person. 
* Blood Type:* A+
*Language: *English and one African dialect that nobody would know
*Power level:* A little above omnipotence.
*Strengths: *Stubbornness reductionist thinking.
*Weakness:* Anxiety,temper and a knack for not picking the right battles.
*Special Powers: *Roomba.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to:* radishbak, radish, rad, Green Lantern, GL
*Frontal bulge location:* Male! 
*Date of Birth:* 21 Sep, 1984
*Current location:* Western Australia
*Nationality: * Australian
*Ethnicity:* East Asian
*Religion:* Yes please
*Style:* Polo's, jeans/shorts and Vans. Many colors.
*Likes:*Women, Hip hop, pop culture, good writers (non-fiction, critical thinking and humor books), fashion, aesthetically pleasing things, *comicbooks*, TTGL, Naruto, my xbox 360 setup
*Dislikes:*Nasty buggers,
*Hobbies:* Attempted keystyling, gyming (to get ready for the army *sigh*), reading, gaming
*Personality:* Fluctuates- at times accomadating, other times abrasive, but always with a dose of humor, be it dry and biting, or sloppy and lame.
*Blood Type:* Solar energy
*Language:* English
*Power level:* has OVER 9000! All OBD mods have this. 
*Strengths:* Weaseling ability, situational diffusal skills (minor)
*Weakness:* Fear, Laziness
*Special Powers:* Green Lantern Ring; grants numerous abilities, including the ability to KICK ASS.
Also, as a former Watcher, I do posess minor omnipotence, and a funky moon base.


----------



## MdB (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to:* MdB/Lord Kamina
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 08/02/90
*Current location:* Holland
*Nationality:* Dutch
*Ethnicity:* Mixed, mostly black and white.
*Religion:* I worship The Idea Of Evil.
*Style:* Who cares?
*Likes: *GAR and bashers who bash the same series that I bash.
*Dislikes:* Uchiha's and Bleach.
*Hobbies:* Manga/Anime, games, girls and some more shit.
*Personality:* That's for you to figure out
*Blood Type: *How the fuck should I now?
*Language:* Dutch
*Power level:* Dunno
*Strengths:* Being an cocky asshole.
*Weakness: *Lazyness
*Special Powers: *Dont know, dont care.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to*: Pintsize, Pint
*Frontal bulge location*: my pants (male)
*Date of Birth*: 5/28/1989
*Current location*: United States
*Ethnicity*: American Mutt
*Religion*: Heretic
*Style*: usually facetious, if anything
*Likes*: TTGL vs threads, Berserk, Zetman, good posters, lots of things
*Dislikes*: people ignoring my posts, not as many things
*Hobbies*: writing, reading, *posting*
*Personality*: Nice guy most of the time
*Blood Type*: 
*Language*: English
*Power level*: ∞
*Strengths*: Usually level headed in debating
*Weakness*: Sometimes forget what I know about a series
*Special Powers*: *Spiral Power*, which grants the ability to pierce the heavens. As a small AnthroPC, I can be small and terrifying; your valuables and private property are *not* safe


----------



## Zephos (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to:* Zeph, Funkmasta Zeph (long story)
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 9/1/88
*Current location:* Georgia
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* White (British/Irish/Italian)
*Religion:* Agnostic
*Style:* Mine
*Likes:* 70's movies, Kraut-Rock, Jazz-Rap
*Dislikes:* Gaia, spiders
*Hobbies:* Art, Storytelling
*Personality:* Laid back and non-confrontational, except in OBD
*Blood Type:* I unno
*Language:* English
*Power level:* only 5 what a planet lol
*Strengths:* Knows me some logic and debate.
*Weakness:* I don't know shit about math and science.
*Special Powers:* Summoning AP support fire on whim


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to*: GDL, King Bookah, D-Man, Hater D 
*Frontal bulge location*: Male
*Date of Birth:* 8/17/87
*Current location:* Alabama
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Black
*Religion:* I like Jesus
*Style:* Freshathanamuthafucka
*Likes:* Rap, Anime, Videogames, Stripper, Money, and more strippers
*Dislikes:* Skypiea, World Heroes, Sci-Fi original movies
*Hobbies:* Art, Making fun of people (in person), Playin videogames, sex
*Personality*: Laid back, Occasionally a jokester, 
*Blood Type:* Black
*Language:* Slanglish
*Power level:* Numbers don't go that high
*Strengths:* I instinctively know just when to attack and can keep calm 90% of the time
*Weakness:* I suck at math, science and my debate skills need work.  Plus I'm lazy
*Special Powers:* I make bitches kiss my ring and ass


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to: * Rild, Giovanni Rild
*Sex:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 8/3/86
*Current location: *Louisiana 
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Black
*Religion:* Baptist Christian 
*Style:* Jeans and T-Shirt,  Black
*Likes:* Hentai, Anime, Manga, Video Games, Nintendo. Redheads
*Dislikes:* Cryingohn, Assholes, Elitists, Rap,
BET, MTV
*Hobbies:* Jacking off, Plotting World Domination, playing video and pc games, martial arts
*Personality:* Serious and Tense.
*Blood Type:* Hell I dunno
*Language:* English
*Power level:* Pi
*Strengths:*Reasonable, Has common sense.
*Weakness:* Quick to anger, don't know when I have gone too far
*Special Powers:* The magical power to piss off any mod.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 3, 2007)

Answers to: Sylar, Mr. President, Waffle Man, Mr. Muggles' Loyal Servant
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 04/04
Current location: University of South Carolina
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Christian
Style: Awesome
Likes: Heroes, Squirrel Girl, Grand Theft Auto, and waffles
Dislikes: Ignorance, racism, stupidity, and whiners
Hobbies: Sleeping, video games
Personality: An overall nice guy who has occasional homicidal urges
Blood Type: I think its red... *cuts self* Yup, its red.
Language: English
Power level: Always one point higher than yours
Strengths: Reasonable, funny, and being likeable
Weakness: Laziness
Special Powers: Telekinesis, cryokinesis, liquification, eidetic memory, precognition, radiation manipulation, enhanced hearing, and illusion casting.


----------



## Gig (Oct 3, 2007)

Answers to: Xelllos, Xell, Priere, 
Frontal bulge location: Male! 
Date of Birth: 24 February, 1990
Current location: England
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: White English
Religion: worship of our grate chaos overlord khorne 
Style: I need no style
Likes: anime/manga/slayers/Bastard!/Final fantasy and Dragon quest/chaos/plus multiple other things I am to lazy to type out 
Dislikes: tards flamers 
Hobbies: writing drawing playing games watching tv 
Language: English 
Power level: You don't know the power of the darkside
Strengths: can eat as much food as I want with out any negative results
Weakness: now that is a secret
Special Powers: nothing to special wiping hordes of dragons’ teleportation


----------



## Vicious (Oct 3, 2007)

*Answers to: *4thandnaruto, 4th, Eiris, Vicious, Tj
*Sex: * Male
*DOB: *April 26, 1989
*Current Location: *California
*Nationality: *American 
*Ethnicity: *Italian, Irish and German (mostly Italian)
*Religion: *Catholic - don't believe in god though
*Style: *Doesn't matter
*Likes: *Anime, Manga, music, games, sports, WoW
*Dislikes: *MTV, jerks, dumbfucks
*Hobbies: *Music, video games, computer/internet, Manga/Anime, sports
*Personality: *Calm usually, very generous, tempers..
*Blood Type: *I don't know 
*Language: *English
*Power Level: *6
*Strengths: *Excellent reflexes, quick thinking
*Weakness: * My sentimentalnessblahblah
*Special Powers: *I control the darkness and light in your heart.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Oct 6, 2007)

*Answers to:* DarkLordDragon/LordDragon/DLD/Darky/Khalifa
*Frontal bulge location:* Male! 
*Date of Birth:* 30 May, 1980 (I just hate writing 1970’s so I used 1980)
*Current location:* Dubai, UAE
*Nationality:* Emirati
*Ethnicity:* White
*Religion:* Muslim
*Style:* Normal human being with extra powers of the 6th sense. 
*Likes:* Myself, Saint Seiya, Gemini Saga, Anyone who appreciate true friendship.
*Dislikes:* People who don’t even think of changing their life & Liars. I also hate people who pretend to be kind but in fact they are not.
*Hobbies:* Forums, Anime, Manga, Poems, Philosophy
*Personality:* Quiet, not social or interactivity with others so I would call it Lone Wolf Style
Blood Type: AB
*Language: * English, Arabic, Japanese (Still learning)
*Power level:* Above Street Fighter. 
*Strengths: * I never lose faith.
*Weakness:* Bad Memory, People can easily use me.
*Special Powers:* If god allowed me I will know your next line[/QUOTE]


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Oct 7, 2007)

Answers to: Haze, Hazey
Frontal bulge location: Black
Date of Birth: 25 February, 1989
Current location: Las Vegas, Nevada
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: Black, German, French, Mexican
Religion: Christian 
Style: Baller
Likes: Basketball
Dislikes: Haters
Hobbies: Basketball
Personality: Pretty social, likes to be around people, can be very argumentative
Blood Type: ?
Language: English 
Power level: ?
Strengths: ?
Weakness: ?
Special Powers: ?

? = surprise


----------



## Vance (Oct 7, 2007)

*Answers to:* Vance, Stephen Colbert, Little Brat
*Frontal bulge location:* Undeveloped male. 
*Date of Birth:* Let's just say I'm 12. 
*Current location:* USA.
*Nationality:* Mostly SA and Europe...But American all the way.
*Ethnicity:* White Caucasian 
*Religion:* Doesn't reall matter, but Catholic.
*Style:* Flamer. 
*Likes:* NF, Naruto, and the Battleodmes.
*Dislikes:* Some things.
*Hobbies:* Computer, typing, making battles, reading.
*Personality:* Timid, but sometimes loud mouthed; fearless.
*Blood Type:* ...Er, red?
*Language:* English
*Power level:* Tazmo level
*Strengths:* Can use the "I'm only 12, stop bothering me" card
*Weakness:* That Im frikin 12. >____>
*Special Powers:* 12 year old power.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 18, 2007)

Answers to: manyturk2, manyturk, many, turk, Musti, Aokiji
Frontal bulge location: I can shot web 
Date of Birth: 30/5/89
Current location: Germany
Nationality: Turkish, but I'm a German citizen
Ethnicity: Well, I'm a Turk, that means I'm caucasian and asian and what not
Religion: Muslim
Style: I have no style 
Likes: Things made of win, Dragonball, Gutts, Soccer
Dislikes: Things made of fail i.e. Uchiha
Hobbies: Pimpin
Personality: Chilled put, ppl say I'm funny, but sometimes, I can be hotblooded
Blood Type: don't know bout that
Language: German, Turkish, English, I had Latin in school  
Power level: >9000
Strengths: I have general knowledge and ppl say I'm intelligent
Weakness: Find out 
Special Powers: I can shot web


----------



## Taleran (Oct 18, 2007)

*Answers to:* Taleran
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 4 May, 1986
*Current location:* Aurora, Ontario, Canada
*Nationality:* English
*Ethnicity:* White English
*Religion:* Athiest
*Style:* Yare yare Daze
*Likes:* Lots of things
*Dislikes:* Lots of things
*Hobbies:* Anime/manga, comic, online gaming, technology, D&D, reading
*Personality:* Calm and easy going
*Blood Type:* No idea.
*Language:* English 
*Power level:* Bizarre
*Strengths:* ORA ORA!
*Weakness:* Real men don't let others know weaknesses
*Special Powers:* Hamon


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Oct 24, 2007)

*Answers to:* Sayo, Say, Mario
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 11/26/1987
*Current location:* Korneuburg (near vienna)
*Nationality:* Austrian
*Ethnicity:* Italian
*Religion: * none
*Style:* none i could think of
*Likes:* Kind people, nice conversations, Manga (all types, mecha etc)
*Dislikes:* Ignorant people, people that change their personality to be popular n stuff.
*Hobbies:* Drawing, writing, anime, reading (manga, fantasy), friends  
*Personality:* Very kind person. Always there for problems, n trying to solve them
*Blood Type: * pretty good question 
*Language:* English, German, bit french
*Power level:* >uchiha, thats for sure 
*Strengths:* i can make people happy in shitty situations, i get friends with people quite easy 
*Weakness:* sometimes a bit too nice, im not a good verbal fighter


----------



## Yak (Oct 25, 2007)

*Answers to:* Yak, Yakky, Noi-squared
*Frontal bulge location:* crotch
*Date of Birth:* 4th April, 1985
*Current location:* Dresden, Germany
*Nationality:* German
*Ethnicity:* White German
*Religion:* Rock'n'Roll
*Style:* everything that tries NOT to be a fashion victim
*Likes:* Hentai and porn, women, debating, sports and martial arts, food and beverage, vodka and Motörhead
*Dislikes:*That greatly depends on my mood.
*Hobbies:*Music, videogames, internet, manga/anime, colouring, writing, sports
*Personality:*A nice guy with a temper. Maybe acting up a bit but actually being much more shy, more humble and introverted. I'm an intellectual. 
*Blood Type:* Yak does never bleed so you don't need to know.
*Language:* German, English, some tiny bits of French and even less Spanish (the latter are mostly limited to reading-comprehension)
*Power level:* Majin DS has nothing on me.
*Strengths:* Right arm of the graveyard, justice-pat
*Weakness:* women, my temper, me being forgetful and the delicate balance between good and evil wavering within me. Oh, and that I don't see the excessive usage of foul language and swearing as something negative.
*Special Powers:*I have yet to figure out anything special about me. Other than that I can eat pretty much 24/7.


----------



## Ulfgar (Oct 25, 2007)

Answers to: Ulfgar, Ulf.
Date of Birth: 4/21/90
Current location: Boston
Nationality: American
Religion: None
Likes: Star Wars, Warhammer 40k, D&D, Halo, The Culture 
Dislikes: retards who don't reseach the opposition
Hobbies: reading, watching TV, listening to music, Fucking with people, hentai.
Personality: Extremely logical and borderline Sociopathic.
Language: English 
Power level: Alpha plus
Strengths: Legion
Weakness: Sketchyness
Special Powers: Craft disturbing mental image, smite the heretic/demon/fool, Summon Uber SciFi being.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 27, 2007)

*Answers to:* Chief/Dre/Rocka/JD/Hans/Dr.Madness
*Frontal bulge location:* Man
*Date of Birth:* Sep, 1987
*Current location:* Buffalo, N.Y.
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Italian
*Religion:* Agnostic
*Style:* Wingod
*Likes:* Awesome shit.
*Dislikes:* Morans.
*Hobbies:* Sex, Arguing, Manga, Games, Weightlifting
*Personality:* Humorous with a touch of serious.
*Blood Type:* I forgot.
*Language: * English + Some spanish.
*Power level:* 13
*Strengths: * Deadlift, Quoting.
*Weakness:* Indiscernable.
*Special Powers:* Incredible grammar. On occasion.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 27, 2007)

*Answers to:* Sieglein, Sieg, or whatever you want to call me.
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 2nd of September, 1984.
*Current location:* Nicosia, Cyprus
*Nationality:* Cypriot
*Ethnicity:* Greek
*Religion:* Christian
*Style:* Crap, i got beat to Yare Yare Gaze.
*Likes:* Star Wars, JJBA, Berserk, HxH, Tegami Bachi, Yoruichi, the Force, and more i can't think of right now.
*Dislikes:* Annoying ultra tards
*Hobbies:* Manga, online gaming, Role Playing Game's.
Personality: I'm a quiet type in real life, i don't speak much.
* Blood Type*: All of them, i'm a vampire.
*Language:  *Pretty good Greek as it's my home language, even better English, and French a bit.
*Power level:* What does the scouter say? Oh wait, it's broken.
*Strengths: *Mind Tricks 
*Weakness:* I rarely make long posts, i usually just go straight to the point.
*Special Powers: *If i told you that i would have to kill you.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 2, 2007)

Answers to: Mocktrust-ignis, Kaname, Afro Samurai, another 4 or 5 names I forgot, shika shika boo

*Frontal bulge location*: in the front.......
*Date of Birth*: Dec, 29th, 1985
*Current location*: Montreal, Canada
*Nationality*: Canadian
*Ethnicity*: Black... although ethnicity is a loaded question and black isn't necessarily a proper anwser.
*Religion*: Angonostic
*Style*: Whatever the hell I want.
*Likes*: Started listening to Teagan and Sarah. Sweets!!! Shaking that body. Volunteers because I really admire them. Sci-fi. other stuff I forgot
*Dislikes*: People who over stress. Drug attics. Drop-outs. Shy women. Naruto Forum! 4 other things
*Hobbies*: snowboarding, boxing, training, psuedo-cooking, manga, trying to get back into writing, and tennis but not as much as before.  
*Personality*: Extrovert with introvert characteristics dashed with a side of zen.
*Blood Type*: Ask my doctor.
*Language*: English, French, some spansih
*Power level*: Gilmore Girls Prime
*Strengths*: apathy..................flexibility/open minded
*Weakness*: apathy.....................don't forgive or forget...
*Special Powers*: Spiral Power. The Power of love, Clou cards.

edit: gotta bold.


----------



## Sea Pirate (Nov 2, 2007)

Answers to: Sea Pirate, AD-HD, Varan.
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 1991
Current location: Finland, in front of my computer.
Nationality: Finnish
Ethnicity: White
Religion: ...
Style: Nice looking and feeling clothes. 
Likes: Funny people, dogs (not *that* way), good food, money.
Dislikes: Spiders and stupid people.
Personality: Lazy, fun-loving and sometimes annoying.
Blood Type: Huh?
Language: Finnish
Power level: Too nerdy guestion, next!
Strengths: ...
Weakness: ... the hell?
Special Powers: -insert some nerdy stuff here-


----------



## PornStoreClerk (Nov 19, 2007)

Answers to: Solo, Perv, Erro, Pervie sage etc..
Frontal bulge location: Crotch / Bellah - Male
Date of Birth: Jul 3, 1978
Current location: USA
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White / Heinz 57
Religion: ------
Style: Mental Perversion, Seidokan Aikido, Judo
Likes: Porn, Music, Anime, Dragons, Butterflies, Gambling, "general perversions"
Dislikes: Not much..
Hobbies:Anime, online gaming, technology, porn, sketching, graffiti
Personality: I'm me.. Um yeah..
Blood Type: Type O Neg
Language: English
Power level: ??? Unknown ???
Strengths: um, no idea either.. Porn knowledge? :shrug: I have good stam..
Weakness: grammar, social skills, Short term memory.. um grammar? shit!
Special Powers: stealthy, extreme night vision, way with cops, expert in redneck engineering...[/COLOR]


----------



## K I S K E (Nov 19, 2007)

Answers to: MBG, Mr Bad Guy, Nick
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 02/06/1988
Current location: Oklahoma, US
Nationality: Whitey
Ethnicity: .....white
Religion: Satanism
Style: agh
Likes: Faygo
Dislikes: Ass hats. 
Hobbies: Drinking, smoking weed, and other types of ill shit.
Personality: I'm a nice man.
Blood Type: AB+
Language: English
Power level: Cannot be read. It'll kill ya.
Strengths: AGH
Weakness: Getting murdered
Special Powers: Being of immense power, capable of oding anything that comes to his mind.
And he owns a  gun.


----------



## /root (Nov 19, 2007)

Answers to: JP
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 8/27/88
Current location: Australia
Nationality: Australian
Ethnicity: Welsh
Religion: Deism
Style: Too much
Likes: Playing Guitar, watchin anime, watchin other interesting TV shows, video games, fine women
Dislikes: Family dinners, fanboys and people that can't drive.
Hobbies: Guitar+coding
Personality: Mostly stoic. Although I am a phenomenal rager at times.
Blood Type: Dunno
Language: English
Power level: 42
Strengths: Dedication and savvy.
Weakness: Fine women
Special Powers: Heightened proprioception


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL, i forgot to post here first XD

Anyway, Bd99 here, KOS-MOS fanboy, MSpaint artist, etc.


----------



## Sinosuke-san (Nov 22, 2007)

Heres my things xDDD

*Answers to:* Sinosuke-san, -kun, -chan, -whatever
*Frontal bulge location:* o.O I dont know (Male)
*Date of Birth:* Jan/01/93
*Current location:* Colima
*Nationality:* No-proud mexican (I wanna be italian TT_TT)
*Ethnicity:* Meztizo (I dont know how to say that in english
*Religion:* Ateist
*Style:* Lazy, clueless
*Likes:* Anti-shojo things
*Dislikes:* Shojo, stereotipes, whatever
*Hobbies:* Writing, reading, seeing anime/manga/pervy things/whatever
*Personality:* Lazy jerk, sadistic, confident
*Blood Type:* A+
*Language:* English, Spanish, a little Latin and some Italian
*Power level:* What power has Pervy Jiraiya??
*Strengths:* Knows how to make the girls nose-bleed
*Weakness:* hiperactive kids
*Special Powers:* Nose-bleed bender xDDD


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 12, 2007)

*Answers to:* HEATAQUA,HEATXZ,HEAT-kun
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* FEB 9 1990
*Current location:* PA
*Nationality:* US 
*Style:* Otaku
*Likes:* Anime/Manga,Video games,Internet,nudity,Food,Yuri,Cute things,Kung Fu,Money
*Dislikes:*Censorship,Homework,Drama,Yaoi
*Hobbies:*Anime/Manga,Video games,Internet
Personality:I'm a good guy 
Blood Type: No idea
*Language: *English and some Japanese
*Power level:*7296
*Strengths: *Otaku stuff(Anime,Video Games,ETC)
*Weakness:* I have no weakness
*Special Powers:*Transformation


----------



## shrike2003 (Dec 19, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Answers to*: Shrike2003,Shrike, Der Neue Furher
*Frontal bulge location*: Extremely Large Male
*Date of Birth*: CLASSIFIED
*Current location*: Iraq
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity*: Black/African American
*Religion*: Christian
*Style*: Conservative
*Likes*: Myself
*Dislikes*: Those who dont like 
*Personality*: Mine
*Blood Type*: AB-
*Language*: English, Japanese,German and Arabic
*Power level*: Infinite
*Strengths*: All
*Weakness*: None
*Special Powers*: God-like


----------



## dragonflare (Dec 19, 2007)

*Answers to:* dragonflare
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 00/00/00
*Current location:* Vancouver
*Nationality:* Canadian
*Ethnicity:* Chinese
*Religion:* don't believe in any
*Style:* Slacker
*Likes:* anime, duh
*Dislikes:* losing
*Hobbies:* anime, duh
*Personality:* dog
*Blood Type:* %$
*Language:* English, Cantonese
*Power level:* god
*Strengths:* strategist
*Weakness:* ignorant
*Special Powers:* stealth, telekinesis


----------



## Kawada (Jan 9, 2008)

*Answers to:* Kawada/Matt
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Current location:* England
*Nationality:* English
*Ethnicity:* White/British
*Religion:* Agnostic
*Style:* Noob 
*Likes:* Anime/manga
*Dislikes:* You
*Hobbies:* Football, parkour, internet
*Personality:* Hyper, yet lazy
*Language:* English, HTML, PHP
*Power level:* Noob 
*Strengths:* Comedy
*Weakness:* Lack of Intelligence
*Special Powers:* None.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 14, 2008)

Answers to:NU
 Frontal bulge location:male
Current location: Vagina
Nationality:American
Ethnicity:Black
Religion:Santanist
Style:lazy
Likes:Balls
Dislikes:Balls
Hobbies:Fapping
Personality:Gay
Language:Aids
Power level:Black person
Strengthsuck
Weaknessum
Special powers:Sticky cum


----------



## Xell (Jan 14, 2008)

Answers to: Xell, Nick
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: September 24th 1990
Current location: UK
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Atheist
Style: Lazy, Lazy, Lazy
Likes: Anime, Video Games, Internet, Computers, Girls, Women, Girls
Dislikes: Too many things
Hobbies: See 'Likes'
Personality: Bored, Humourous, Flirty
Blood Type: Dunno
Language: English
Power level: I supress it
Strengths: Dunno
Weakness: Girls
Special Powers: Dying Will


----------



## Zetta (Feb 9, 2008)

Holy shit,already made 400+ posts and haven't done this? I feel sacrilidgeous.

*Answers to:*Zetta
*Frontal bulge location:* Male! And proud of it.
*Current location:* Za Belgium!
*Nationality:* Belgian.
*Ethnicity:* Europian.
*Religion:* The Church of Kefka.
*Style:* Metalhead.
*Likes:* Anime/manga,swords,games,martial arts,the mafia,etc.
*Dislikes:* Assholes,cowards,the UN-GAR.
*Hobbies:* Gaming,watching/reading anime/manga,Kendo,Iaido,Jeet Kune do,working out.
*Personality:* Logic and awesome
*Language:* English,French,Dutch,German,Spanish,Roumanian,Latin,Japanese
*Power level:* Enough to make Kamina shit his pants.
*Strengths:* Scans,data gathering,GAR
*Weakness:* Illogical points,cowards.
*Special Powers:* Za Warudo! Your hentai is frozen.


----------



## Elzam von Branstein (Mar 13, 2008)

Answers to:Ratsel, Elzam
Frontal bulge location: *checks* Male.
Current location: San Francisco
Nationality: Turkish.
Ethnicity: TECHNICALLY WHITE T_T
Religion: N/A?
Style: Lazy.
Likes: Anime/manga, games, karaoke, shouting over teamspeak, Kilowog?
Dislikes: People whining about how Capt. Falcon's knee got nerfed in Brawl. IT'S STILL GOOD!
Hobbies: Gaming, anime/manga, playing RO/Brawl.
Personality: Lazy with rare flashes of decency.
Language: English, minor Japanese, French.
Power level: Enough to make my computer explode.
Strengths: Few to none?
Weakness: Nearly everything.
Special Powers: I can enter quantum superstate at will.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 27, 2008)

*Answers to*:Totitos,Taco,Toti, Enel
* Frontal bulge location*: Male
* Current location*: Panama
* Nationality*: Chiricano.
* Ethnicity*: a mix of white with black.
Religion: Christian.
Style: 
Likes: Anime/manga,sports,video games, science, bizarre things. 
Dislikes: racism, ignorace, arrogance
Hobbies: Gaming,watching/reading anime/manga,Swimming,train on the gym.
Personality: nice and cool 
Language: Spanish and a little of English
Power level: Maximum
Strengths: Gather information, great memory(sometimes it fails me though)
Weakness: not telling.
Special Powers: Currently none


----------



## Candy (Apr 5, 2008)

answers to:anyone whos nice to me
nationality:american
ethnicy:white
religeon:christian
style:jump in randomly before you check if its ok 
languege:english awyea
likes:manga final fantasy anime video game crazy stpid stunts
dislikeseople who de-rep me beacuase im a noob, people who think there above me,china
hobies:tennis baseket ball running anime manga video games
power level:has broken though the maximum and achived pefect exestance!
stenghths:doesnt give up ever! 
weaknesses:macine guns
personality: crazy and out going
spiecial powers:the power to necropost!


----------



## Koerdis (Apr 23, 2008)

Answers to: Alex
Frontal bulge location: Male 
Date of Birth: 18th of June
Current location: Pokemon Island
Nationality: Australian
Ethnicity: Anglo-Saxon
Religion:
Style: Many
Likes: The Universe, life, my family, naruto, anime & manga, Karate, This forum, Girls, People in general, wildlife, my pet dog & cat, lots
Dislikes: Child abuse, animal cruelty, obnoxious idiots, more
Hobbies:Anime & Manga, karate, philosophy, science, reading, good music, good food, my pet dog & cat, much more
Personality: changes frequently depending on my moods
Blood Type: AB i think?
Language: English, a bit of Jap
Power level: 2
Strengths: Lots,
Weakness: I have none!
Special Powers:I can predict deja vu


----------



## Girl I don't care (Apr 23, 2008)

wow im australian too. welcome to the OBD


----------



## lcazekage (May 12, 2008)

Answers to: lcazekage, kazekage
Frontal bulge location: Male 
Date of Birth: 18th of January
Current location: In my room, New Zealand 
Nationality: European
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Christian
Style: Many
Likes: Manga + anime - epecially naruto and OP, electronic devices ie, ps2, fon etc., friends
Dislikes: My sisters cat XD
Hobbies: Weight training, bball, drawing, computer game editing
Personality: changes depending on my moods, kind though
Blood Type: . . . 
Language: English, a bit of French
Power level: 5
Strengths: Too many to name
Weakness: None! lol
Special Powers: ummm...


----------



## Gary (May 12, 2008)

Welcome to the OBD!
Please introduce yourself in this thread.

I'll start with myself 

*Answers to:*ihs i hate sasuke onepiece298 op298 gary jones 11jones2
*Frontal bulge location:* Male! 
*Date of Birth:* march 11 1995
*Current location:* lansing  Michigan 
*Nationality:* usa ?
*Ethnicity:* cocuassion 
*Religion:*morman 
*Style:* nothing
*Likes:*flaming arguments nice people 
*Dislikes:*ass hole sasuke any kind of tard 
*Hobbies:*manga * dont watch anime* video games friends talking to people msn finding things out sports  
Blood Type: No idea.
*Language: *shitty english 
*Power level:* what is ashes power level ?
*Strengths: *math football 
*Weakness:*spelling grammar remembering feats . 
*Special Powers:* annoying all my friends for fun and they like it . having fun and pissing mods and adims off lol


----------



## Table (May 26, 2008)

Answers to: Kiki, GGG, Keeks, whatever really
Date of Birth: Wouldn't you like to know.
Current location: I don't want stalkers 
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Albino
Religion: Wiccan Catholic Buddhist 
Style: What?
Likes: Everything.
Dislikes: Everything.
Hobbies: Figure skating, dancing, reading, stalking, looking at grass, drinking water
Personality: Sweetie!
Blood Type: Eye dee kay!
Language: English and Spanish
Power level: Weak.
Strengths: Flexible.
Weakness: fluffy things
Special Powers: Being adorable and sneaky.


----------



## mootz (May 27, 2008)

*Answers to:* mootz
*Frontal bulge location:* confidential
*Date of Birth:* april 1987
*Current location:* california. the good part
*Nationality:* american
*Ethnicity:* afro american
*Religion:* not important
*Style:* Druken fist. jet kun do... what the hell am i supposed to say here
*Likes:* GB. sogeking. one piece
*Dislikes:*uchiha
*Hobbies:*Anime, manga. draw
*Personality:*lol internet
*Blood Type:* vampires 
*Language: *english
*Power level:* omnipotent. reality warper
*Strengths: *ability to lurk at 300km/h
*Weakness:* Spelling, typos, 
*Special Powers:*i can turn invisible


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 27, 2008)

Answers to: E-40, meatball, cooch mastah
Frontal bulge location: In ur m0mz cooch
DOB: May 20 1988
Current location: Hella hot florida
Nationality: American
Ethinicity: Black
Religion: Agonstic
Style: Ripple
Likes: JJBA, Bleach, Gantz, Grappler baki
Dislikes: Harry potter
Hobbies:Wanking off, Debating, wanking off, martial arts, wanking off, boxing, and did i say wanking off?
Personaility: Hitler-ish
Blood Type: Ichor
Language: engrish
Power level: Omnipotent,TOAA, The One true god
Strength: Ability to calc feats in a single bound
Weakness: boobs
Special powers: I can shoot my load 8 feet


----------



## vegeta91z (May 27, 2008)

*Answers to:* Nothing 
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* November 27, 1985
*Current location: * SoCal
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity: *Cauc / African tree
*Religion:* None
*Style:* Casual (To be specific: Cargo shorts, hats occasionally, sandals, sleeveless vest, sunglasses)
*Likes:* Movies, Anime, Vegeta, Video-games, I guess
*Dislikes:* Naruto - Yeah, that's right. Got a problem?
*Hobbies[past]:* Film, Video editing, drawing, writing, game designing, voice acting
*Personality:* A Coming-to-Mind one
*Blood Type:* If I get around to finding out, you will be the first to know, buddy!
*Language: * English, Spanish
*Power level:* >9.000
*Strengths:* Imagination
*Weakness:* Attention


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 27, 2008)

I can't believe I haven't done this, better late than never I guess.

Answers to: Azure Flame Kite
Frontal bulge location: Tight crevice with a slit in the center of it
Date of Birth: June 6, 1987
Current location: Boca Raton, Florida
Nationality: Arabic
Ethnicity: Asian 
Religion: Muslim
Style: Anything comfortable
Likes: Anything fictional, anything that isn't bound by the real world.
Dislikes: The Stereotypical American
Hobbies: Anime, Studying (Sad I know), Writing, and telling people they're wrong
Personality: Bored, looking for any source of entertainment to use to the point where it just becomes ridiculous
Blood Type: O
Language: English, Limited Spanish, and Arabic
Power level: High enough to kick your ass.
Strengths: Inability to admit a total defeat, must always come out with something I didn't have before.
Weakness: Maintaining an interest.
Special Powers: Killing my own self-esteem to boost others.


----------



## Zer Kaizer (Jun 6, 2008)

Greetings. just introducing myself.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 17, 2008)

*Answers to:* Incubus or Sean
*Frontal bulge location:* Male 
*Date of Birth:* 11/27/86
*Current location:* USA
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Black
*Religion:* meh...
*Style:* Casual
*Likes:* Naruto manga/NF Library, other stuff you wouldn't want to know 
*Dislikes:* I don't know. 
*Hobbies:* No time for hobbies, really
*Personality:* People say I'm a nice person, but I know they are wrong. I just work hard at not being mean.
*Blood Type:* Don't know.
*Language: * English, _some _Spanish 
*Power level:* >0 
*Strengths: * If something is very important to me, I will give it my all. 
*Weakness:* Very few things are very important to me. 
*Special Powers:* Mass posting in Telegrams


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jun 17, 2008)

Answers to: Écureuil fou/Fou
Frontal bulge location: Male 
Date of Birth: Febuary 31st
Current location: IN UR COMPLEX, WAGING PEACE
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Doubting Christian
Style: Casual
Likes: OP, KH, Anything incredibly awesome/manly
Dislikes: Naruto, Bleach, Twilight, Uchihas
Hobbies: ???
Personality: Curious
Blood Type: O Neg
Language: English
Power level: 9001 
Strengths: SHOOP DA WHOOP!
Weakness: Roundhouse Kicks
Special Powers: Ability to sex your mother


----------



## Hippie (Jun 24, 2008)

*Answers to:* My girlfreind
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* Can't say, puts me on the grid
*Current location:* NYC
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Danish/Dutch/English White
*Religion:* Buddhist 
*Style:* Pimpin'
*Likes:* Weed, Sex, Shrooms, acid, Food, Folk Rock
*Dislikes:* Cops, Starvation, Bush, Pears
*Hobbies:* Soft Drugs, Sexin, Eating, Playing Guitar, Listening to music
*Blood Type:* O
*Language: * Geman, Latin, English, Spanish, French, Russian
*Power level:*  Infinite
*Strengths: * Dealers, women
*Weakness:* Buzzkillers, parnets
*Special Powers:* When high gets any super of choice in dream land


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jun 25, 2008)

*Answers to:*LT
*Frontal bulge location:*male
*Date of Birth:*3/31/1993
*Current location:*MI
*Nationality:*American
*Ethnicity:*White
*Religion:*none
*Style:*dark
*Likes:*Gaming, TV, NF
*Dislikes:*Cheaters, Flamers, Bugs
*Hobbies:*Gaming, TV, NF
*Personality:*dark
*Blood Type:*?
*Language:*English
*Power level:*?
*Strengths:*brains and being underestimated
*Weakness:*numbers
*Special Powers:*darkness


----------



## Barinax (Jul 8, 2008)

*Answers to: *Barinax/Shota-kun/Deaf Kisame/Fiddlestix/Kevin
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 27 May, 1992
*Current location:* Toronto
*Nationality:* Canadian
*Ethnicity:* Asian... well, Filipino Chinese. Maybe Spanish. No halves or anything. it's pretty complicated.
*Religion:* I don't know
*Style:* Unknown
*Likes:* people, conspiracies, languages, movie and video making, things I can relate to, things with meaning (to me, at least), writing
*Dislikes:* people, conspiracies, loud chewing, among other things
*Hobbies:* writing, music, books, some anime, some dramas
*Personality:* no idea. I can be anything if in the right company. I hold myself back in certain situations though. very shy. bad with words. inferiority complex? total dork. I'm changing.
*Blood Type:* O
*Language:* English and English schoolboy French
*Power level:* 97
*Strengths:* Unknown
*Weakness:* Dealing with people, conversation (especially small talk)
*Special Powers:* Unknown


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 25, 2008)

*Answers to:*Grimmjow or Dani
*Frontal bulge location:*Male
*Date of Birth:*3/21
*Current location:* United States
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:*German & Black
*Religion:* none
*Style:*Eh
*Likes:*OP, JJBA, Bastard, and Bleach
*Dislikes:* any lol uchiha
*Hobbies:*boxing and surfing
*Personality:* You tell me
*Blood Type:* Idk
*Language:*English
*Power level:*>9000
*Strengths:*Eh
*Weakness:*Eh
*Special Powers* Eh


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2008)

*Answers to*: Onomatopoeia, Ono, your majesty, hey jackass.
*Frontal bulge location*: Male.
*Date of Birth*: Jan 1, 0000
*Current location*: Milky Way Galaxy
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity*: Caucasian
*Religion*: N/A
*Style*:None to speak of
*Likes*: Things that don't suck.
*Dislikes*: Things that do suck.
*Hobbies*: Tv, video games, reading.
*Personality*: Little to none.
*Blood Type*: N/A
*Language*: English
*Power level*: I am capable of destroying the omniverse......in my dreams.
*Strengths*: Intelligence, the axiom of being inherently right.
*Weakness*: My patience has a very definite limit. Other than that, none I am willing to admit to.
*Special Powers*: I have the uncanny ability to make people hate me with merely a few typed words. I have yet to master this ability and it occurs sporadically but frequently.


----------



## ~*Naru_Saku*~ (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey, sup?


*Answers to*: Sakura, Naru_Saku, Linds, Lindsey
*Frontal bulge location*: Female
*Date of Birth*: why should you know, im twelve...
*Current location*: nun ya..
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity*: Italian, Irish
*Religion*: Methosdist
*Style*: Punk, skater, sometimes Preppy or girly
*Likes*: Anything
*Dislikes*: Porn, snakes, rats, and spiders, also woods
*Hobbies*: Drawing, being on here, sleeping, living, singing, going to camps all year after school
*Personality*: Cold, bubbly, mostly bi-otchy 
*Blood Type*: how should I knoW?
*Language*: English, French, Japanese, Chinese, Spanish
*Power level :  *I DO NOT CARE POWERS! I make wosies cry by just looking at them
*Strengths*: Anything
*Weakness*: Swiming, Biking ,anything that really wears you  out, except running
*Special Powers: *Anything my mind can do..


----------



## NatetheGreat91 (Aug 7, 2008)

Answers to: nate/natesquared
Date of Birth: sept.9, 1991
Current location: londonderry, new hampshire
Nationality: american
Ethnicity: White american
Religion: Christian-luthern
Style: Casual bits
Likes: food, anime, music(not rap) avatar the last airbender, guitar hero, rock band, asian food, ramen, harry potterbaseball, sports, weather
Personality:very shy, can get talkative though, also can get wild
dislikes: green bay packers, bees, getting injured
Blood Type: b(helps to have both parents as nurses)
Language: english and a little bit of spanish and japanese
Power level: over 69,000
Strengths: sports, musical skillz, fast, able to talk to people with opposite sex
Weakness: Spelling, social skills, body strength, abilty to get a girlfriend
Special Powers:my mad musical skillz


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 7, 2008)

*Answers*: My name is there for a reason
*Frontal bulge location:* ? I have manhood...
*Date of Birth:* November 28 1989
*Current location:* Jersey
*Nationality:* American 
*Ethnicity:* Black
*Religion:* LOLWUT? 
*Style:* What ever works
*Likes:* Nothing
*Dislikes:* People that remind me of myself, hypocrites, pussies with over-powered weapons.
*Hobbies:*None
*Personality:* I usually kept to myself because people usually get on my nerves. Despite my hostilely, people like me for some reason and won't leave me alone (especially secretly gay guys and bipolar girls). When Im in the mood, Im very talkative and  a clown. I never put any effort into anything which would explain why I am were I am.
*Blood Type:* 23F
*Language: *English and I can read a little Spanish
*Power level:* ghey
*Strengths: * extremely care free about life
*Weakness:* extremely care free about life, not smart.
*Special Powers:* Limited Probability manipulation. When I get into shit, I always get out of shit not knowing what really happened.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 7, 2008)

Hum, i aint new here, but better late than never

*Answers to*: Yokai, sick fuck, Master
*Frontal bulge location*: i have a penis 
*Date of Birth*: February 29, so technically im just a 4yo child
*Current location*: Unknown whereabouts. FBI and Nambla, that's all i have to say 
*Nationality*: Gray Area
*Ethnicity*: Aryan Master Race
*Religion*: Pagan. Currently worshiping Baal and Baco
*Style*:randomly changing
*Likes*: lolis, hard liquor and weed, lolis, vegetables, senseless violence, stuffed animals, lolis, snuff videos, puppies, lolis, boxing, suiseiseki dolls, prostitutes, romantic novels, heavy metal, pop music LOLIS   
*Dislikes*:the police. animal cruelty. homophobia. fucking gay people   
*Hobbies*:i dont want my post to be modfucked, so i wont tell 
*Personality*: to define is to limit
*Blood Type*: aristochratic
*Language*: spanish, german and a bit of self taught english (im that brilliant)
*Power level*: my scouter broke when i tried to measure it
*Strengths*: carefree and untouchable (try to neg me if you can)
*Weakness*: i lose interest and get bored quickly 
*Special Powers*: I have ability to disturb some people to the point of puking, dont know why :/


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

*Answers to:* Bobby Drake, The Iceman
*Frontal bulge location:* Female
*Date of Birth:* 7/14/86
*Current Location:* Nomadic
*Ethnicity:* Confused
*Religion:* Theist
*Style:* Unique
*Likes:* Hip-Hop, R&B, Rock, 80's Anime and last but most Bobby Drake
*Dislikes:* Ignorant people,
*Hobbies:* Reading comics, partying
*Personality:* Bisexual 
*Blood Type:* O
*Language:* English
*Powerlevel:* Infinity
*Strengths:* Debating, knowledge of Marvel and DC comics
*Weaknesses:* None
*Special Powers:* Proving fanboys and wankers wrong.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Not so new, but let's see...

*Answers to:* Charcan
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of birth:* 04/19/83
*Current location:* The desert
*Nationality:* Mexican
*Ethnicity:* Deceptive
*Religion:* I forgot
*Style:* Mellowing
*Likes:* Food, honesty
*Dislikes:* Dunno, that video of the ball-biting angry cat
*Hobbies:* Heavy Metal, Manga, Horror, B-movies, some videogames and comics
*Personality:* Mostly calm
*Blood Type:* Just stick the damn needle
*Language:* Spanish, English (fails me sometimes)
*Powerlevel:* Godmodded Gold Saint. With Youki.
*Strengths:* I'm interested in all this
*Weaknesses:* I can take my sweet time to read manga and other stuff
*Special Powers:* Recognizing the hidden genius of Pod People


----------



## aesirs (Aug 20, 2008)

*Answers to: *aesirs
*Frontal bulge location: *Male
*Date of Birth: *Confidential
*Current location: *Top Secret
*Nationality: *None
*Ethnicity: *Confidential
*Religion: *Catholic
*Style: *Old Style
*Likes: * Everything
*Dislikes: *Two words Uchiha Sasuke
*Hobbies:* Reading manga, playing rpg etc
*Personality:* Dont have one!
*Blood Type:* Dont know A or B?
*Language:* I Suck at english 
*Power level:* 1,000,000,000,0000,000,000,000,000,000,000 x infinity = (^_^ )
*Strengths: *Class 100
*Weakness:* Introvert
*Special Powers: *Hmm i have all the 10 Sacred weapon


----------



## Stroev (Sep 1, 2008)

*Answers to:*Stroev, Stro, Jason, Stepon
*F.B.L:*Male
*Nationality:*Russian. I will break you.
*Style:*Calm, cool, collected stuff
*Dislikes:*Being modfucked and member fucked. 
*Language:*A word of 8 languages. And English.
*Power Level:*What, 9000!?!
*Strengthahz:*Prep and anti-wank
*Weakness:*Typos and fan wank!
*Powers:*Teaching, Running, propels self with sonic booms, able to automatically counter any attack at a moment's notice. Getting a rep quickly.
*Everything else:*Profile. Check it. Nao.


----------



## Barrow (Sep 3, 2008)

Answers to: Barrow
Current location: Germany, visiting relatives
Nationality: German
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Dunno
Style: I go with the flow
Likes: sports, the occasional weed, fun in general, the internet
Dislikes:  douchebags in general
Hobbies: going on the internet, playing sports, hanging out with friends, screwing around
Personality: carefree, laid back
Blood Type: A
Language: German and English, mostly.
Power level: 5
Strengths: None
Weakness: None
Special Powers: None


----------



## Cronos (Oct 26, 2008)

Answers to: ovidiu,cronos,pitzi,rampart
Frontal bulge location: Sturdy Male 
Date Of Birth: 26 january 1989
Current Location: Timisoara,Romania
Nationality: romanian
Ethnicity: White Caucasian
Religion : Still Wondering
Style : Really Open , Sociable 
Likes : My Mom's Pizza , Cappucinno  , rice and chicken, onest people
Dislikes : lyiers , cheaters , traffic ,violence against women
Hobbies: Anime, Gaming,Hanging out with friends , and i laugh so much i think it's a hobby allready so..laughing 
Personality: Trustworthi , funny, sociable , considerate
Blood Type: changing continuously
Language : Romanian , English , Spanish , German 
Power Level : Oh It's Growing Allright 
Strengths: Good Listener , Persuasive ,  Committed , Determined 
Weakness : I Forget A Lot , and..i don't remember what else 
Special Powers : Common Sence


----------



## beads (Oct 31, 2008)

*Answers to*: Beads
*Frontal bulge location*: Male
*Date of Birth*: 27 August, 1987
*Current location*: South Carolina
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity*: Caucasian
*Religion*: Pastafarian
*Style*: None really, but I favor collared shirts
*Likes*: Halo 3, competition, the NF Cafe, The Blender, The Office
*Dislikes*:Haters, Deadly violence
*Hobbies*:Anime, gaming, technology
*Personality*:I try to be funny and witty. I overthink things way too much.
*Blood Type*: No idea.
*Language*: English, Spanish, Latin, Broken Japanese
*Strengths*: Reading abilities, sense of humor, athletic ability.
*Weakness*: Social skills, keeping a girlfriend
*Special Powers*: Owning you all in FPSs


----------



## Maze (Oct 31, 2008)

*Answers to*: Maze, Miss weirdo, Captain fifi (don't ask)
*Frontal bulge location:* Female
*Date of Birth:* 4 april, 1991.
*Current location:* At home.
*Nationality:* Dutch.
*Ethnicity:* Bla.
*Religion:* ...
*Style:* As long as it's different from the rest.
*Likes:* Food, games, comics, sleeping....maybe I'm male after all
*Dislikes:* Loud sounds, cold places, telephone calls, violence, needles.
*Hobbies:* Drawing, games, reading.
*Personality:* Shy, funny, hard worker.
*Blood Type:* It could be A....or B....or even AB.
*Language:* Dutch, English, a bit German.
*Power level:* -100.
*Strengths:* I can learn everything if I want.
*Weakness:* Chocolate
*Special Powers:* Cuteness.


----------



## kageyame (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello all to the NarutoForums, and hello to the people of the OBD.

*Answers to*: Kageyame
*Frontal bulge location*: Male
*Date of Birth*: way before the 80's...
*Current location*: São Paulo
*Nationality*: Brazilian
*Religion*: Catholic
*Style*: dunno
*Likes*: too much stuff to post...
*Dislikes*: see above...
*Hobbies*: Games, Anime, Books, Sports, (when i have time, that is)...
*Personality*: Usually calm... (Usually being the key word...)
*Blood Type*: A-
*Language*: English, Portuguese.
*Power level* : ?
*Strengths*: Determination (not to the level of a shounen hero, of course)
*Weakness*: hah, as if i would tell that...
*Special Powers*: working on obtaining the Kamen no Maid Eyes...


edit: ops, i haven't seen the profile sheet....


----------



## Darth Nihulus (Dec 17, 2008)

Good tidings everyone in the OBD.

*Answers to*: Darth Nihilus( Nihulus was a typo )
*Frontal bulge location:* Female
*Date of Birth:* i'm an 80s baby
*Current location:* San-Francisco
*Nationality:* Chinese/French
*Religion:* Christian
*Style:* I don't follow the croud
*Likes:* Star Wars and Comics
*Dislikes:* corny anime
*Hobbies:* Modeling, reading comics
*Personality:* Depends on how I'm viewed
*Blood Type:* B
*Language:* English, Mandarin, French, Italian, Portuguese
*Power level :* 2,000,000
*Strengths:* Listens well, and I am a good researcher.
*Weakness:* hot girls 
*Special Powers:* The force....what else do I need?


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey im new
Answers to:  kohana kohanauzumaki12 
Frontal bulge location: Female
Date of Birth: june 12 
Current location:New york
Nationality: mostly Italy and the rest to many to think of 
Religion:Roman catholic 
Style:the person that get's along with everyone i don't know why though
Likes:anime my friends family life mostly everything  
Dislikes:right now i don't like snow i have at least 5inc's in front of my house  
Hobbies:acting manga anime yaoi i do like yuri too reading writing being funny hanging with friend's and alot more that i can not think of right now  
Personality:the funny alway's happy person that can make you smile even if your having a bad day and if am having a bad day yeah not so pretty 
Blood Type:i really don't know i don't think i ever asked lol 
Language: English is my main and Japaneses Russian don't really help me because i only know bit's and part's of there language's    
Power level :200-299
Strengths:my friend
Weakness: anger 
Special Powers:the power of being the 4th's darter i think that's how you spell that im bad at spelling to and the nine tail fox powers but i can control it plus it's sealed in a necklace    
this is one of my fav icon's


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't believe I didn't do this when I was lurking way back when.

Answers to: Irvine, Hey you, move, or anything else you can come up with.
Frontal bulge location: Male.
Date of Birth: September 10th, 1990
Current location: Morgantown, WV
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Jedi
Style: Not sure. It changes too much
Likes: OP, Kingdom Hearts, reading shitloads of manga, tennis.
Dislikes: Uchiha, other stuff made of fail.
Hobbies: Tennis, Magic, Drawing, Reading, other stuff.
Personality: You determine that
Blood Type: A- (why the fuck is this on here?)
Language: English, French, limited Czech, limited Thai
Power level: >9000
Strengths: I research like crazy and love to tear people apart
Weakness: No Willpower to carry out my strengths half the time.
Special Powers: The ability to wank just about any series I see fit.


----------



## ATY (Dec 25, 2008)

Answers to: Anyone who has the power to take away my internet connection
Frontal bulge location: Male.
Date of Birth: november 13th 1992
Current location: birmingham england b9
Nationality: british
Ethnicity: asian
Religion: islam
Style: Jeans with a hoody thats summer winter jeans with 2 hoodys
Likes: boxing,hajime no ippo,Worst
Dislikes:getting hit on the nose at boxing
Hobbies: Boxing ,hockey and reading manga
Personality: no  idea im a teenager it  changes everyday
Blood Type: no idea
Language: English 
Power level: the same as one of vegetas cells
Strengths: love to fight in a controlled enviroment
Weakness: Willpwer and boredom. Boredom my worst enemy it makes me stupid things
Special Powers: The ability read really fast


----------



## Raptor Jesus (Mar 7, 2009)

Answers to: Nobody! 
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: October 15th 1990
Current location: Toronto Ontario Canada
Nationality: Canadian
Ethnicity: N/A
Religion: N/A
Style: Varied
Likes: Anime, Manga, Comics
Dislikes: Stupid people
Hobbies: Karate, basketball, writing
Personality: THE BEST! THE BEST! THE BEST!
Blood Type: N/A
Language: English 
Power level: >Chuck Norris
Strengths: Relentless debater
Weakness: Inability to keep the same avatar and sig for more than one week
Special Powers: Chicken Wing vision.

And a little bit more about me:

I have alot of experience from debating on other forums. Mainly CBR, KMC, MCD. 

My favorite manga series include JJBA, Berserk, Saint Seiya [obviously], Bastard!!! and Dragonball.

I also enjoy comics and various comic book characters. My favorites would have to be the diabolical masterminds. Apocalypse, Doctor Doom and the like.

So yeah...sup.


----------



## Shian (Apr 10, 2009)

Answers to: Shian
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 29 January, 1991
Current location: Ontario, Canada
Nationality: Canadian
Ethnicity: Asian Korean
Religion: Magi
Style: Tamed wild
Likes: Saber Saber Saber, Type-Moon series, H-games, Etrian Odyssey, TWEWY, Evangelion, Mabinogi, and certain animes.
Dislikes: Ignorance. Being shot down for my age.
Hobbies:Anime, online gaming, writing, drawing
Personality:Insane, crazy, sarcastic, satirical, maniacal, and rarely, gentle.
Blood Type: A, I think.
Language: English, Korean, and limited Japanese.
Power level: 0.34
Strengths: None.
Weakness: None.
Special Powers: Making irrational positions seem rational.


----------



## Art of Run (Apr 12, 2009)

Ain't been around in a while, so might aswell.

*Answers to*: The misses.
*Frontal bulge location*: Average
*Date of Birth*: 16/2/88
*Current location*: Gloucester, England
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity*: Black Carribbean 
*Religion*: Doubting Christian
*Style*: None
*Likes*: Chickawn
*Dislikes*: Spies sapping my fucking sentries.
*Hobbies*: Kickboxing, gaming and stuff
*Personality*: IRL, okay guy. On the internet, a total dick.
*Blood Type*: O, I think
*Language*: Engrish with a bit of French
*Power level*: * > 9000
*Strengths*: Trolling
*Weakness*: Milk in bags
*Special Powers:* Trolling


----------



## OniLordMiki (Apr 14, 2009)

Answers to: MEEEE, PAVGN, WeirdRaptor, Pennywise, Yuki
Frontal bulge location:Male
Date of Birth: 2 August, 1990
Current location: Some house
Nationality: Colombian
Ethnicity: Whachu think
Religion: agnostic
Style: Suju
Likes: VGs, music, Soul Eater, pasta, breakfast, cereal,uhhhh...., HKCA
Dislikes: weaboos, tards, emos, gangstas, jesus-freaks, HSM, Twilight, and other shit
Hobbies: Anime, Manga, Zelda, Mega Man, Sonic, keyboard, biking, Tennis
Personality: I'm so sweet and adorable
Blood Type: A
Language: Spanish and English
Power level: 7000, VICTORY FOR ZIMM!1!!!
Strengths: uhhhhhh....
Weakness: ticklish
Special Powers: I can encompass and overwrite all of existence with minimal effort.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 21, 2009)

Answers to: Not Sure
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: May 4th, 1991
Current location: Maryland, USA
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Mostly Dutch
Religion: Other
Style: N/A
Likes: Anime, Comics, Movies, Video Games and anything else that I'm too lazy to add
Dislikes: Noobs, Trolls, School work, annoying fanboys and much more
Hobbies: At the moment work and sleep.
Personality: I'm a nice guy overall and good with debates on other series 
Blood Type: N/A
Language: English 
Power level: 7+
Strengths:  I have a great knowledge on Spawn/Image Comics, Godzilla, and bunch of Anime and Marvel comics
Weakness: Can be lazy most of the time and make a few typos when typing


----------



## NemeBro (Apr 26, 2009)

Not technically "new," joined a short while ago, took a month or so long hiatus, but figured I would post in this thread for the hellz of it.

*Answers to:* Dark-Jaxx/DJ/Jaxx/Shane/Commandant Jaxx
*Frontal bulge location:* Male, although technically I have no frontal bulge, it grows from out of my ass.
*Date of Birth:* 18 October 1991
*Current location:* St. Petersburg, Florida
*Nationality:* US
*Ethnicity:* Your typical American cracker
*Religion:* Agnostic
*Style:* What like clothing? Wears converse sneakers and B-Ball shoes, boots, T-Shirt, usually black, jeans or jean shorts, stuff
*Likes:* Porn, hentai, shemale porn/hentai, furry porn/hentai, various other forms of porn/hentai, videogames, anime, comics, and cake.
*Dislikes:*Idiots, racism, homophobia, people who wear socks with sandals.
*Hobbies:*Anime, gaming, t3h internetz, Basketball on occasion, wrasslin', masturbating, and more shit I don't care to mention.
*Personality:*I'm generally pretty blunt, which has gotten me trouble on other forum sites before, I think with my head most of the time, not with my feelings, I'm a bit of an asshole, which I am fine with. I generally think I am more intelligent than most people(because I generally am), but people once they get to know me have told me that I am a really nice guy apparently. 
Blood Type: O Positive I think.
*Language: *Fluent speaker of English, some German
*Power level:* I'm worth about 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 Raditz's.
*Strengths: *Clever, intelligent, have an Olympian physique befitting of a typical US citizen. Excellent grammatical skill, just a general mastery of the English language. Good knowledge on various subjects in the various mediums such as videogames, anime, and comics, although I admit my comic knowledge is much less than that of the other two. 
*Weakness:* Sometimes get bored of a topic or am too lazy to type up an extremely long post. 
*Special Powers:*I am an ambidextrous masturbater.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ae (Apr 30, 2009)

Answers to: Tattoo
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: January 27
Current location: Virginia, United State
Nationality: Asian
Ethnicity: Mixed
Religion:Buddhist
Style: Whatever that's sexy
Likes/Hobbies: Anime & Online Gaming,
Dislikes: Ass(Personality) 
Personality:Loyal,Kind,Serious,Laid-Back,Lazy
Language: English
Power level: Godly
Strengths: Anything I'm superior to you at xD
Weakness: Bored easily 
Special Powers:Being sexy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2009)

Answers to: Nihilus/DN/Darth/Cam/Genibus/Musashi/MM
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 1/20/90
Current location: Questionable
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Various
Religion: Christian
Style: Multiple
Likes: Anything that is of my interest.
Dislikes: The opposite of above.
Hobbies: Things and stuff
Personality: Various
Blood Type: O
Language: Galactic Basic
Power level: Above yours
Strengths: Posting
Weakness: None
Special Powers: Super Rooster


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (May 3, 2009)

Answers to: No one 
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 1989
Current location: Mass., USA
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Mixed
Religion: Baptized Christian; currently consider myself an agnostic atheist
Style: Balla'
Likes: Running, NF, reading manga (the big 3 shounen, pokemon, zelda, berserk, JJBA), watching anime
Dislikes: Schoolwork
Hobbies: See likes
Personality: Chill
Blood Type: O
Language: English and Spanish
Power level: 1/0
Strengths: Picking apart noobs
Weakness: My ADD 
Special Powers: Omniscience


----------



## Fawful (May 3, 2009)

Answers to: PimpCC
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: September 1990
Current location: Massachusetts
Nationality:American
Ethnicity: African American
Religion: Baptist
Style: Depends
Likes: Basketball, Football, Manga, Anime, Video Games, Sleeping in, RE5, NBA 2K9,  
Dislikes: School, Cleaning
Hobbies: Going to the Park to play Basketball, Getting money, Video Games
Personality: Easily angered by stupid people
Blood Type: AB
Language: English, Some Spanish
Power Level:I can deal 99999 damage
Strengths: Smart
Weakness:Lazyness
Special Powers: I have all materia in existence


----------



## King Fawful (May 3, 2009)

*Answers to:* Anyone who can cook bacon
*Frontal bulge location:* Wha
*Date of Birth:* July 3, 1991
*Current location:* In my house
*Nationality:* Human
*Ethnicity:* Wha
*Religion:* Don't have one
*Style:* Bacon Style !
*Likes:* Bacon, Blueberry pie and Everyone
*Dislikes:* Uhh Twilight
*Hobbies:* Video Games
*Blood Type:* The one which is red
*Language: * English
*Power level:* 127
*Strengths: * I Smart and ..... 
*Weakness:* Get bored Easilly
*Special Powers:* The Ability to control and shapshift the Universe. Also I can make an army of Bacon.


----------



## Knight (May 5, 2009)

Answers to: Grehamel, The  Templai god
Frontal bulge location: wtf
Date of Birth: five thousand years ago 
Current location: oblivion
Nationality: Shade
Ethnicity: Shade 
Religionhristian 
Style: None
Likes: killing trolls, killing things,women, kick boxing, Dogs
Dislikes: Trolls, spammers, and McAssholes
Hobbies: Troll slaying, kickboxing, games
Personality: friends to those who are in need, enemies to those who want to be
Blood Type: don't got any
Language: English
Power level: beyond your compression 
Strengths: stays valiant, a good moral, apprehension.  
Weakness: temperament. tolerance of trolling is short. 
Special Powers: able to smite Assholes and trolls.


----------



## Cygnus45 (May 23, 2009)

Answers to: NegroCat, NC
Frontal bulge location: Male.
Date of Birth: 08/01/89
Current location: Ohio
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Black
Religion: Muslim
Style: Analyzer, dissecter
Likes: Various anime, comics, games.
Dislikes: blowing things out of proportion
Hobbies: Drawing, Reading, sports.
Personality: You determine that
Blood Type: I dunno...
Language: English, Spanish, Arabic, Japanese
Power level: 150,000,000
Strengths: Knows how to dissect arguements and goes for the low blow of credibility
Weakness: None.
Special Powers: Tenacious; won't go down without a fight usually


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 2, 2009)

Answers to: Trog?
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 80's child
Current location: Phoenix
Nationality: American
Religion: Buddhist
Style: Whatever I have in the closet
Likes: Guitar, Anime and Comics
Dislikes: Fanwanking -_-
Hobbies: Guitar
Personality: Sarcastic I suppose
Blood Type: ?
Language: English, Mandarin
Power level : At least 100
Strengths: Can admit when I'm wrong
Weakness: T4h ladies
Special Powers: Similar to Deadpools "Common Sense"


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jun 20, 2009)

I just noticed this

Answers to: Sazabi
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 20th century
Current location: Connecticut
Nationality: Canadian
Ethnicity: Asian
Religion: Atheist
Style: ...dont really know
Likes: Gundam, Warhammer 40K, One Piece
Dislikes: Naruto, Bleach, Gundam Seed Destiny
Hobbies: Starcraft II, sleeping
Personality: Too hard to describe
Blood Type: O-
Language: English, Chinese, some French
Power level: 1/3 Raditz
Strengths: Figure out for yourself
Weakness: Typos, lazyness 
Special Powers: Able to eat 2 family sized pizzas in one meal yet still remaining at 130 pounds in weight.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm new here, hello.  Why do i already have a terrible rep?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 5, 2009)

^Go to User CP and view "Latest Reputation Received ". I think it because you are from Moviecodec and a lot of people on this section hate the site.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> ^Go to User CP and view "Latest Reputation Received ". I think it because you are from Moviecodec and a lot of people on this section hate the site.



Why do they hate MvC?


----------



## Marche (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Why do they hate MvC?



It has ALOT of wank.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Marche said:


> It has ALOT of wank.



MvC isn't all about vs. topics though, it's more of just a social forum while this is more strict.


----------



## Marche (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> MvC isn't all about vs. topics though, it's more of just a social forum while this is more strict.



Well they aren't going to call it"the vs forum."


----------



## Elite Ace (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> I'm new here, hello. Why do i already have a terrible rep?


 
Maybe cause you implied Goku can beat Prime Magneto in the OBD section 

While all the senior members disagreed and argueed against you


----------



## King BOo (Jul 6, 2009)

Elite Ace said:


> Maybe cause you implied Goku can beat Prime Magneto in the OBD section
> 
> While all the senior members disagreed and argueed against you



He can, easily.  But it's pretty childish to neg someone for having a differing opinion.  These "senior" members need to grow up.  People at the Lounge may be sucky debaters, but at least there somewhat mature.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

King BOo said:


> He can, easily.  But it's pretty childish to neg someone for having a differing opinion.  These "senior" members need to grow up.  People at the Lounge may be sucky debaters, but at least there somewhat mature.



Mature...? Godhand isn't mature. hell i even consider HK is a little bit Immature.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2009)

Guys, can we move this to the convo and leave this for introductions please?


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 7, 2009)

Answers to: MNT, MT, toker, Javeria, Swink, 
Frontal bulge location: above
Date of Birth: 4 July 1990
Current location: Chicago, Illinois
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Indian/Pakistani
Religion: Islam
Style: wonderful
Likes: Itachi, Lebron, Vinland saga among other things
Dislikes: ketchup
Hobbies: anime, gossip, rap/hiphop, fantasy baseball
Personality: caring, helpful, considerate
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: english and hindi/urdu
Power level: Lv. 70
Strengths: trivia, calculus
Weakness: english, weak memory, 
Special Powers: killing with kindness


lol thats enough with my lame intro



King BOo said:


> I'm new here, hello.  Why do i already have a terrible rep?



because you have 77 posts


----------



## Bourdain (Jul 7, 2009)

*Answers to:* Tony, Bourdain
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 26 June, 1956
*Current location:* Manhattan, New York, New York
*Nationality:* English
*Ethnicity:* French American
*Religion:* cocaine
*Style:* French haut cuisine
*Likes:* French haut cuisine, drink, drugs
*Dislikes:* Decayed shark meat, karaoke
*Hobbies:* Cheffing, travelling, writing, exploration
*Personality:* Sardonic
*Blood Type:* I don't know
*Language: * English, French
*Power level:* Adrian Mutu ODs on 1/16th of my limit
*Strengths: * High threshold of pain
*Weakness:* none
*Special Powers:* can eat even the most disgusting of beasts[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shadow Archon (Jul 22, 2009)

So I see those two came here as well. I thought I was the only one.

I'm Shadow Archon. I'm a Starcraft fan, Anime and manga as well. However, right now i'm in a Warcraft mood.


----------



## Shadow Archon (Jul 22, 2009)

*Answers to:* Depends
*Frontal bulge location:* Male.
*Date of Birth:* July 15, 1994
*Current location:* Bogalusa, Louisiana 
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity: *Scot/Irish
*Religion:* Christian
*Style:* Guess.
*Likes:* Starcraft, Warcraft, Anime, Manga, Doctor Who, Star Wars, Star Trek, Gal Civ 2, and others.
*Dislikes:* Alot of things.
*Hobbies:*Gaming, Reading, Watching.
*Personality:*Different
*Blood Type:* Might be acidic......
*Language:* English, Pig-Latin
*Power level:* Don't care.(too small)
*Strengths:* Having an endless stomach
*Weakness: *Alot of Stuff.
*Special Powers:* To be able to laugh at Monty Python and the Holy Grail no matter how many times I watch it.


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

Shadow Archon said:


> So I see those two came here as well. I thought I was the only one.
> 
> I'm Shadow Archon. I'm a Starcraft fan, Anime and manga as well. However, right now i'm in a Warcraft mood.



Welcome to the OBD!!!


----------



## Shadow Archon (Jul 22, 2009)

So, Phanteros or Krom Shade, How many people are here from moviecodec?

Apparently, it has a bad reputation here.


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

Shadow Archon said:


> So, Phanteros or Krom Shade, How many people are here from moviecodec?
> 
> Apparently, it has a bad reputation here.



7
me
Nihlus
Indelecio
Lionfranky
Chaos theory
King Boo
Heavenly King.


----------



## Shadow Archon (Jul 22, 2009)

And the Surfer. 

At least Moses or Godhand ain't here.


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

Shadow Archon said:


> And the Surfer.
> 
> At least Moses or Godhand ain't here.



Take topic to the Convo.


----------



## Shadow Archon (Jul 22, 2009)

All right.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm the new kid on the block I'm just properly introducing myself before I  make any topics I've been paying attention to this sight for quite sometime and I'm happy to be apart of it finally


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 23, 2009)

Im going to rep you becuase I like the cut of your swag.

Dont disappoint me


----------



## Knight (Jul 23, 2009)

So we have some new blood. Don't disappoint me.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2009)

Greetings fresh meat .


----------



## Ulti (Jul 27, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Greetings fresh meat .



We don't say that to them directly :ho.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> We don't say that to them directly :ho.



They got to know the heirachy here .


----------



## Antlion6 (Jul 27, 2009)

Answers to: Anyone who sounds more confident than me.
Frontal bulge location: Male.
Date of Birth: January 11th 1991
Current location: London, England
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: English
Religion: Christian
Style: Freak
Likes: Starcraft, Warcraft, Anime, Manga, Music, Bleach.
Dislikes: I think I should say Naruto under fear of negs.
Hobbies:Gaming, Counter Strike (It counts)
Personality: Wierd
Blood Type: Red
Language: English, Bad Spanish, Latin
Power level: Equal to my post count.
Strengths: Freaky legs, feet, hands and chest. Metal in body.
Weakness: Tards. The 'Popular' Kids.
Special Powers: The ability to turn limbs the wrong way, otherwise known as 'freaky shit.'


----------



## Knight (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to the   OBD.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2009)

sup everyone


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

take that topic to the convo.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 31, 2009)

I've already been posting here, but lets get it over with:
The OBD is the only reason I use NF. I friggin love this board.
Little by little I'll  come to understand here and try to make a name for myself.
I read the OBD wiki and I am learning about the history and rules of the OBD.

I await epic battles in the vs threads.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> I've already been posting here, but lets get it over with:
> The OBD is the only reason I use NF. I friggin love this board.
> Little by little I'll  come to understand here and try to make a name for myself.
> I read the OBD wiki and I am learning about the history and rules of the OBD.
> ...



Welcome to the OBD. 

Good thing that you read the wiki, it can really help you.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2009)

Why not? Well I've been here for 4 months atleast. I like Bastard!,Saint Seiya, Fate/Stay Night, Tsukihime, YYH, Slam Dunk, Bleach, OP, DGM, FMA, 3x3 eyes and various other anime/manga. 

I occasionally troll when bored. I enjoy reading the OBD wiki and am a member of it as well.


----------



## Superior (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm not new here, but I still wanna say hello.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I guess I'm a little new, even if I was here like 6 months ago, but didn't come back for a while, my old name was Xehanort.

Huge mecha fan, the only manga series I am currently reading are Naruto, Bleach, 666 Satan, and Gundam manga, also various comic series. I'm thinking of picking up One Piece, Bastard!, Saint Seiya, and Samurai Deeper Kyo though, as they have drawn my interest since coming here.

I've watched alot of anime though, but I feel games are my biggest specialty.

I won't pretend to know everything, or even alot like some people, but I will try my best to understand another's point of view in a argument.

I don't know how some of the people here actually finished so many series, and are so well informed in all these series, it's amazing.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey, I haven't formally introduced myself here so I thought that I'd go ahead and pay my respects. I've been here for a little while but I've recently gotten into the Battledome so look forward to a ton of threads started by me.

I love arguing and have thoroughly enjoyed, Avatar, One Piece, Naruto, Outlaw Star, Rurouni Kenshin, DBZ, Yu Yu Hakusho, Samurai Champloo, among other things.

I am a Marvel nerd so expect many of the vs threads to have characters from that universe.

Let's get it on.


----------



## Peak (Aug 6, 2009)

*Answers to:* Darth Nihilus
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 5/20/89
*Current location:* North America
*Nationality:* British
*Ethnicity:* Spanish & Filipino
*Religion:* Agnostic
*Style:* White t-shirt with jeans mostly.
*Likes:* Mostly alot things that are interesting and not boring or annoying.
*Dislikes:* Things that are boring & annoying.
*Hobbies:* Football
*Personality:* Mostly lazy and unclear to people.
*Blood Type:* AB
*Language:* English, Spanish, Tagalog
*Power level:* Highest peak
*Strengths:* Proving points & making people look stupid
*Weakness:* Accepting defeat
*Special Powers:* Everything


----------



## Gnome (Aug 6, 2009)

I've posted in the OBD multiple times before. Just felt like i should post in this thread.

*Answers to:* Geso, Gesoking, Gnome, Gnome on Fire
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 4/21/91
*Current location:* Oregon, US
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Hispanic
*Religion:* not a fan
*Style:* Gamer
*Likes:* Anime, Manga, Video Games, Art
*Dislikes:* Creepy little girls
*Hobbies:* Online Gaming, Technology
*Personality:* Only talk when i know what i am talking about.
*Blood Type:* Can't Remember 
*Language:* English, Spanish
*Power level:* Bigger than yours
*Strengths:* Thinking
*Weakness:* None


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, I'm  Cardboard Tube Knight, yes the name comes from Penny Arcade...I'm new in here, I mean I posted here once before but I did it a life time ago and it was very short lived. So here is the thing...
*
Answers to:* CTK/Justin
*
Frontal bulge location:* Male
*
Date of Birth:* March 2nd 1986
*
Current location:* Around Houston Texas
*
Nationality:* US
*
Ethnicity:* Some kind of Negroid Mutt
*
Religion:* Catholic
*
Style:* no idea
*
Likes:* Final Fantasy, D&D, Redheads, legs, womenz, writing, Cinnabon, Ninjas, British Accents, Neil Gaiman, Root Beer...
*
Dislikes:* Uwe Bowl
*
Hobbies:* Writing, D&D, arguing, skyping 
*
Personality:* I'm apparently very loud and funny in person
*
Blood Type: *No idea
*
Language: *English and some Latin 
*
Power level:* has OVER 9000! any OBD mod should have this.
*
Strengths: *Lack of regard for others 
*
Weakness:* Women, especially crying ones 
*
Special Powers:* Not sure, but I won an argument on the internet once.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 6, 2009)

New blood reporting in.  Perhaps I should have done this first...

Answers to: Kathius or Kaze
Frontal bulge location: In the pants.
Date of Birth: 8 January, 1990
Current location: Laurel, MS.  Yes it sucks here.
Nationality: ..American?
Ethnicity: White
Religion: N/A
Style: I am Style-less
Likes: Atlus, Square-Enix, NIS, Konami, .hack, various manga/anime.  Kain Highwind obviously.
Dislikes:  Nothing in particular.
Hobbies:  Gaming, reading, eating.
Personality:  No idea really, nice one second and confrontational the next I suppose.
Blood Type: A+
Language: English
Power level: Around enough to bust a city or so.
Strengths: Nothing in particular.
Weakness: Bullets, Swords, various other things that are sharp/blunt.
Special Powers:  Able to get incredibly hyped for a game beyond belief, and willing to jump through insane amounts of hoops to get said games.

Well, that was underwhelming.


----------



## Imperial Knight (Sep 23, 2009)

*Answers to:* Anyone above me.
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 8/1/89
*Current location:* New York, US
*Nationality:* English
*Ethnicity:* African American, Native American
*Religion:* Forgot at the moment.
*Style:* Casual 
*Likes: *Writing and thinking of new fan fiction, reading this forum and see who's more powerful
*Dislikes: *Going outside, in the sun
*Hobbies: *Watch television, think of fan fiction and pairings, draw 
*Personality: *I'm the quiet type as I'm usually a person who observes first before making a given move.
*Blood Type:* Don't know.
*Language: *English (because I have no social life, it is really, REALLY poor when I'm speaking to others)
*Power level:* I really wish it was 9,000 or higher for once. 
*Strengths:* Have a good knowledge of what I like. i.e. Star Wars, Bleach, Gundam, etc. 
*Weakness:* Speaking and having a good time with others, the Sun(not kidding  ) 
*Special Powers:* Good at parting things around the house together, sometimes without the manual to help.


----------



## One Winged Hollow (Sep 30, 2009)

*Answers to:* My superiors
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 1988
*Current location:* California
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* African American
*Religion:* Gods
*Style:* S Rank!!!
*Likes:* Underrated Characters, sleeper video games, WMD's
*Dislikes:*Overrated characters, blind fan boys
*Hobbies:* Anime, video games, Getting the ladies...
*Personality:* calm and collected, prefer to go solo but wont turn down a helpng hand
*Blood Type:* B
*Language:* English
*Power level:* "ITS OVER 9000!!!" WHAT!!! HE WAS ASLEEP!?!?!
*Strengths:* My reservoirs of ki along with my unrivaled amount of wisdom 
*Weakness:* none
*Special Powers:* TSAR BOMBA!!! Take that to anyone who stands in my way!!!


----------



## Misha (Oct 1, 2009)

Not really new, but I wanted to make one c:

*Answers to:* Misha, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Moron, Shitty Troll, HEY YOU.
*Frontal bulge location:* I use the ladies bathroom, thanks
*Date of Birth:* I cannot recall...
*Current location:* New York, New York
*Nationality:* American.....
*Ethnicity:* Part Human Part Idiot
*Religion:* Hurpity Durp Durp
*Style:* Whatever I goddamn well feel like.
*Likes: *Plenty of things. 
*Dislikes: *Haters and Wankers. 
*Hobbies: *Animu and Mangos. Drawing, Fashion, and Film.
*Personality:* BLANK
*Blood Type:* Who the fuck cares?
*Language:* English
*Power level:* I suppress my powerlevel because I am not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 
*Strengths:* I can type coherent sentences and try to present new matches. 
*Weakness:* I suppose my limited knowledge of many characters in the OBD
*Special Powers: *I have the power to admit defeat in cases where I have lost.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 11, 2009)

Answers to: The Immortal WatchDog/IWD
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: december 20
Current location:Miami 
Nationality: Argentine/American
Ethnicity: White
Religion: agnostic 
Style: Doggy
Likes: comics. pulp novels (big fan of the shadow) high 
fantassy, low fantassy,manga anime,sci fi,history, politics
Dislikes: Itachi/sasuke/ characters that get hyped 
Hobbiesretty much anything that gets my attention
Personality: direct, to the point,  Sarcastic, hard debator (tis like an addiction it is) fairly friendly
Blood Type: no clue
Language: English, Spanish
Power level: no clue
Strengths: relentless knight Templar 
Weakness: grammar is atrocious 
Special Powers: i can generate large walls of texts at light speed


----------



## XKing (Oct 21, 2009)

Answers to: Hmm?
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: March 14
Current location:Somewhere?
Nationality: Indonesia
Ethnicity: Asian
Religion: Christianity
Style:Hmm?
Likes: Manga, video games, good manga artworks
Dislikes: too lazt to post
Hobbies:drawing, playing RPG
Personality: not a good debater
Blood Type: B?? 
Language: English, Indonesia
Power level: no clue 
Strengths: none
Weakness: English, especially grammer. My grammer is made of fail 
Special Powers: not know (for now)


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm back. I'm not going to bother with the intro because most of you know me already.


----------



## Koma (Oct 28, 2009)

Guess it's about time! 

*Answers to:* Huh?
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* January 8
*Current location:* Morocco
*Nationality:* Moroccan
*Ethnicity:* White
*Religion:* Islam
*Style:* ...I lack it! 
*Likes: * Video Games,Manga/Anime,Weird art.
*Dislikes: * What he dislikes...
*Hobbies: * Gaming,Reading Mangas,Drawing.
*Personality:* Laid-back,rarely ever serious and somewhat lazy.
*Blood Type:* Not sure myself...
*Language:* Arabic,English,French,Some German...
*Power level:* Still far from OVER 9000!!
*Strengths:* Anything that's not a weakness! :ho
*Weakness:* Anything that's not a strength! 
*Special Powers: * Can distinguish between right and left...or was it right and wrong?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 17, 2009)

*Answers to:* Priestess of Suzaku,PoS,V-V
*Frontal Budge Location:* Female
*Date of Birth:* 29.July.1989
*Current Location:* Home
*Nationality:* German
*Ethnicity:* White
*Religion:* My Own
*Style:* Cant be duplicated
*Likes:* Debating,Poetry,Music,OBD,etc.
*Dislikes:* Verse Wanking,Overrated Characters,myself
*Hobbies:* Web,Forums,Painting,Poetry and more
*Personality:* Perverted,nice (Unless being mad)
*Blood Type:* Dunno
*Language:* German,English,A bit of french and Gaelic.
*Power Level:* Higher than Bush's anyway
*Strengths:* None
*Weaknesses:* None
*Special Powers:* Roundhouse Kick


----------



## kensfield (Nov 21, 2009)

Answers to: Vizard Ichigo/Vizard/Ichigo
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: Not telling, July.
Current location: Michigan
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Baptism
Style: Doggy
Likes: SasuNaru (Naruhina, Sasusaku), Reading Books (Make-out series, possibly..) underrated characters.
Dislikes: Itachi, overrated characters, jerks, flamers, spammers,
Hobbies: Reading, Surfing the web, Naruto, Bleach, OP, etc..
Personality: Fairly nice, I have a perverted mind though
Blood Type: A+
Language: English, Japanese, Hungarian, Spanish
Power level: OVER 9000!!!!!!!1
Strengths: When someone looks into my eyes or if I decide I want to kill them/multiple people
Weakness: When people ignore me
Special Powers: I can stare at people and make them see their doom/greatest demise, and scream inside their mind and blow their mind apart, inside out


----------



## Sentomaru (Nov 25, 2009)

Answers to: Huh?
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 4 April, 1988
Current location: United States
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: White
Religion: None
Style: Not Interested
Likes: Alot Of Stuff
Dislikes: Bugs, Overrated Characters, Smoking, Drinking
Hobbies:Anime, Manga, Online Gaming, Video Games, Reading, Sport
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English, A Little Japanese
Power level: Has Less Than 9000!!!
Strengths: Um, Some Debating Skills I Guess.
Weakness: Being Cocky?
Special Powers: None That I know Of.


----------



## Pinguinus (Nov 28, 2009)

Answers to: Pinguinus, Ping, Pimp Master
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 13 July 1990
Current location: Romania (i already smell the ad hominems for some reason)
Nationality: Romanian
Ethnicity: White
Religion: None
Style: Anything goes
Likes: Trying out lots of things then eventually getting bored
Dislikes: Useless wank, lack of basic logic, tasteless and repeated raping
Hobbies:Anime, Manga, Online Gaming, Video Games,and so much more...
Blood Type: 0 negative me thinks ( although i have no idea)
Language: English, German, A Little French and Japanese
Power level: Near 9000 in a normal debate and way over 9000 if you're a troll
Strengths: Using powerscaling and logic instead of flawed calcs and odd feats
Weakness: Sometimes failling at the above 
Special Powers: A neverending rage ( My sole purpose for joining the forums is to stop bastards like Unknown from ever posting again. If i achieve this goal i may leave the forums and get back to being a lurker)


----------



## Hotcherie (Dec 8, 2009)

Answers to: Josh, or my user name
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 12 april 1991
Current location: America
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White
Religion: None
Style: 80s metal love ballads
Likes: the girl i like, anime, video games, the rest of this stuff
Dislikes: not being with the girl i like
Hobbiesne
Blood Type: ?? No idea, actually
Language: English, very little Japanese
Power level: >9000, blahblahblah
Strengths: Manliness
Weakness:lack of manliness
Special Powers:can make any conversation about what i want with a few paragraphs


----------



## Untitled (Dec 11, 2009)

*Answers to: *Untitled/Pimp/Big Daddy
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Current location: *Your mom's house
*Nationality: *Whatever I feel like
*Ethnicity:* Who cares? (I'm white.)
*Religion:*Christianity
*Style:*Whatever the hell that means..
*Likes:*Whatever I feel like liking
*Dislikes:* Whatever I feel like disliking
*Hobbies: *None of your business. 
*Personality: *Pissed or Nice. Depending on how much of an idiot you are.
*Blood Type: * HIV Positive
*Language: * All.
*Power level: *Omnipotent
*Strengths: * When I got mah pimp cane
*Weakness: * When I don't got mah pimp cane
*Special Powers:*Reading at an irregular level...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 12, 2009)

*Answers to:* _Yingy, GoS, AS or Sandaime._
*Frontal bulge location:* _Male_
*Current location:* _My house, England, UK, Europe, Earth_
*Nationality:* _Chinese_
*Religion:* _Atheist_
*Style:* _Casual _
*Likes:* _Sleep, reading, writing fanfics, swimming, tennis, basketball, gaming, well presented stuff_
*Dislikes:* _Cold and Santa when he doesn't give me presents _
*Hobbies:* _NF, gaming and other stuff which I can't be bothered explaining._
*Personality*_My freinds describe me as a calm lazy friend. However, when I do things that I enjoy, I need to make it perfect. This has pissed my freinds of many times in the past. I'm also "intelligent, cruel and will do anything to get what I want"._
*Blood Type:*_AB_
*Language: * _English, Chinese, Japanse, French, German(limited) and Spanish(very limited)_
*Power level:* __
*Strengths: * _Debating, sleeping, not doing anything, drawing and some other stuff_
*Weakness:* _I'm slow at these things and I like to waste as much time as possible. _
*Special Powers:* _Sleeping_


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 13, 2009)

Should be about time 

Answers to: Mist Puppet/Mist/MP
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: Jan 15 1992
Current location: Texas
Nationality: Asian
Ethnicity: Filipino
Religion: Don't really have one
Style: Mr. Awesome
Likes: Bleach, Naruto, sleeping, eating, being lazy
Dislikes: People, annoying people, idiots
Hobbies: Computer, sleeping, eating
Personality: I'm generally quiet and keep to myself. Can be sarcastic and witty when it's called for.
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English
Power level: 

Strengths: Extreme Sarcasm
Weakness: Social skills, girlfriend, appetite
Special Powers: The ability to be awesome when needed.


----------



## black adam (Dec 14, 2009)

Answers to: me(?)
Frontal bulge location: male
Current location: mexico.... JUA!!!
Nationality: mexican
Religion: n/a
Style: trendy... maybe xD
Likes: comics.. sitcoms.. movies.. books... ladies xD
Dislikes: naruto(character) xD... 
Hobbies: reading...writing, walking, sleeping xDDD
Personality: calm...funny... curious... and kind of weird( and hansome bwahaha)
Blood Type: unknown
Language: english/spanish
Power level: Uhm... sorry doc... what did you say about me??




Strengths: sarcasm....understanding.... and sage xDD
Weakness: sarcasm.... undestanding..... and sage D:
Special Powers: there's a super me lol and he has a library with superhero feats jaja


----------



## ForeverHero (Dec 25, 2009)

*Answers to:* ForeverHero
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Current location:* America
*Nationality:* Brazilian
*Religion:* No religion
*Style:* Normal
*Likes:* A lot of things
*Dislikes:* A lot of things
*Hobbies:* Running
*Personality:* Pessimist
*Blood Type:* Don't know
*Language:* Portuguese, English, Spanish
*Power level: * Huh?
*Strengths:* Huh?
*Weakness:* Huh?
*Special Powers:* Huh?


----------



## death1217 (Dec 27, 2009)

little late hello's but here goes

Answers to: No one 
Frontal bulge location: i got a giant pen0r
Date of Birth: 12/7/1990
Current location: hell
Nationality: indian
Ethnicity: asian
Religion: i don't believe in god ...if he does exist I'll kick his ass and take his throne
Style: don't have one
Likes: i'm on a anime forum what do you think?  
Dislikes:  i guess western cartoons
Hobbies: nothing
Personality: i have a "i am god" personality 
Blood Type: O+...i think
Language: English
Power level: 999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999
Strengths: I can kill you
Weakness: ...boobs
Special Powers: i can go ssj9000


----------



## Kairi (Jan 17, 2010)

Cute thread, I'll do it. 
First post of 2010 ~

*Answers to:* Kairi, Keisha, Princess.
*Frontal bulge location:* Girl
*Date of Birth:* February 8th, yyyy
*Current location:* Illinois, USA
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* African American/Black
*Religion:* Christian
*Style:* Swagga
*Likes:* A lot of things. Mostly proving others wrong.
*Dislikes:* Ignorance, pEoPlE wHo PoSt LiKe ThIs.
*Hobbies:* Forum wise: Posting, talking to friends. Irl: Sleeping.
*Personality:* Apathetic, Kind, Sneaky without getting caught.
*Blood Type:* Why do you need to know.
*Language:* English
*Power level:* Just as high as the Sears Tower.
_Strengths:_ Sleeping, not doing anything.
*Weakness:* Working. Specially walking.
*Special Powers:* Ability to double-talk my way out of everything. Forgetfulness.

Up at 11 does this to ya.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 17, 2010)

*Answers to*: Nimademe
*Frontal bulge location:* Guy
*Date of Birth:* October 22nd, 1994
*Current location:* Makati, Philippines
*Nationality*: Filipino/American
*Ethnicity:* Filipino/American
*Religion:* Christian
*Style:* Patient
*Likes:* Making people feel better/worse about themselves, fruit, varied types of material, and sleeping.
*Dislikes:* Idiots without remorse, eggplant, and bitter melon.
*Personality:* Snarky and boring
*Blood Type:* O-
*Language:* English and Tagalog
*Power level:* About 7 or so, as I definitely can't compete with a Soldier.
*Strengths:* Sleeping, staying awake, fruit consumption, and being a deadpan snarker.
*Weakness:* Uncommon vegetables, siblings
*Special Powers:* Habitual liar, sleeping for more than 24 hours, and staying awake for up to 4 days.


----------



## forkshy (Jan 25, 2010)

so all the posts in this thread are in the same format, what's up with that?

i'm ben, i also go by forkshy on the internet.

i resist conformity by nature so forgive me for being leery of your form.

i'm just some guy, really, who like posts and stuff.


----------



## Es (Jan 30, 2010)

Greeting, I am know on this forum as Gundam Guy, I am a full on Mobile Suit Gundam fan and avid comic book geek, I an african american male who also reads novels casually, and I am slightly anti social. I don't usually get much time to post on this site due to my limited time span on the computer.


----------



## David (Jan 31, 2010)

*Answers to:* David, Daviddd, Outer Path, OP
*FBL:* Male 
*Date of Birth:* December, 1993
*Current location:* Cali, US
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Filipino-American
*Religion:* Catholic
*Style:* Not sure what this is; I can be an aggresive debater(?).
*Likes:* What I have
*Dislikes:* Bigotry
*Personality:* I'm called "modest" irl.
*Blood Type:* O
*Language:* English, and that's pretty much it
*Power level:* Radar always breaks, dammit.
*Strengths:* I usually lurk a bit before posting, and always try not to be biased.
*Weakness:* Asking girls out
*Special Powers:* I don't do drugs and feel quite caring most of the time


----------



## Dasra (Feb 5, 2010)

Answers to: Das
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 7/5/?
Current location: Pluto
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Black/African American
Religion: Christian
Style: My own
Likes: Anime, manga, video games, music
Dislikes: Loud obnoxious people, narufags, bleachtards
Hobbies: Cooking
Personality: Friendly, fun, social
Blood Type: Idk.....Q?
Language: English 
Power level: *I'm over 9,000!*
Strengths: Conversation.
Weakness: Silence.
Special Powers: Super strength, speed, durability, funnyness, and pure *epicness!*


----------



## Kurou (Feb 5, 2010)

wow i can't believe i havent done this yet 



*Answers to:* Kurouketsu,Kurou,ketsu,God,Daddy
*Frontal bulge location:* Guy
*Date of Birth:* August 24,1990
*Current location:*Lol
*Nationality: *God has no gender
*Ethnicity:* same as before
*Religion:*I started religion bitch 
*Style:* Varies
*Likes:* Doing godly things,writing,drawing,ect
*Dislikes: *Idiots without remorse, eggplant, and bitter melon.
*Personality:* sarcastic,aloof
*Blood Type:* lol
*Language:* English 
*Power level:* If my power level could be calculated i wouldn't be God .
*Strengths:* I fail at nothing 
*Weakness:*God doesn't have such things
*Special Powers: *Habitual line stepper,omnipotent


----------



## God (Feb 5, 2010)

Doing this makes you look like a noob KurouKetsu.

So congratulations on that.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 5, 2010)

when all your plans for a friday night get cancelled and you have nothing to do,why not amuse myself by messing with such trivial things like an introduction thread.


----------



## mmg86 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am 23 years old and i live in Uruguay.
I am a big fan of JJBA and Saint Seiya.
Also of RPG and fighting games, plus Megaman/Metal Gear/Castlevania/Treasure games.

Sorry for the lackluster introduction...


----------



## Bozu89 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well I guess I better introduce myself.

*Answers to*: My superiors, until I surpass them
*FBL*: Male
*Date of Birth*: Oct 29. 1989
*Current Location*: Take a wild guess
*Nationality*: Swedish
*Ethnicity*: Swedish
*Religion*: Catholic
*Style*: Varied
*Likes*: Proving people wrong, but also people that are able to spot my own mistakes.
*Dislikes*: Not much in general, but I dislike bleachwankers and Narufags.
*Personality*: Kind, but also a bit perverted
*Bloodtype*: 0
*Language*: Swedish (obviously my primary language), English and Spanish.
*Power Level*: Currently very low, but will grow with time.
*Strengths*: I don't easily give up, but I know when I've been bested.
*Weakness*: Nothing I can think of at the moment.
*Special Powers*: X-ray vision (to fulfill my perverted needs).


----------



## liquid spiral (Feb 16, 2010)

Well I guess I better introduce myself.

*Answers to*: Liquid, Spiral or LS
*FBL:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 17th Feb 1992
*Current Location:* 
*Nationality:* British
*Ethnicity:* Black British Carribean
*Religion:* Muslim
*Style:* Depends on my mood
*Likes:* Proving people wrong,intelligence, and winning
*Dislikes:* Ignorance
*Personality:* Friendly, sarcastic, competitive
*Bloodtype:* hmm...  not sure really
*Language:* , English.
*Power Level:* Raises every second.
*Strengths:* Knows when to give up
*Weakness:* Fails to provide evidence.
*Special Powers:* hypersonic, and telekinetic .


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 16, 2010)

wow i never seen this before...well 
Answers to: Chaosgod777
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 9/7/92
Current location: the capital 
Nationality: you know where Honduras is?
Ethnicity: latin
Religion: n/a
Style: adapting and trying...hard to explain
Likes: manga,good music in general mostly rock and metal
Dislikes: noisy stuff or people,loneliness,anoying things
Hobbies: reading,working out,manga,anime games,martial arts...
Personality: serious with some snaps of character,interested outgoing
Bloodtype: O+
Language: English ,spanish
Power Level:up with every experience
Strengths: cant give up,good analazing and thinking
Weakness: enrage up too easily for too much things
Special Powers:just human peak with regen.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Feb 25, 2010)

Answers to: Darius, Dariustwinblade, Dariustwinblade
Frontal bulge location: Guy
Date of Birth: March 23nd, 1992
Current location: Bangladesh, Dhaka
Nationality:  Bangladesh, Dhaka
Ethnicity:  Bangladesh, Dhaka
Religion: Muslim
Style: Ruthless, Cunning, Deceptive, Calm
Dislikes: Idiots and Retards
Personality: Multiple
Blood Type: O+
Language: English and Bangla
Power level: 25, I get into fight occationally
Strengths: Calmness and Rational thinking.
Weakness: siblings,Kids and Women
Special Powers: To mind fuck ppl and insert subliminal messages in their head


----------



## Alilay Tomara (Mar 26, 2010)

Answers to: Al, Lily, and Smartass
FBL: i have boobies
Date of birth: May 2, 1994
Current location: NC, US
Religion: None
Style: Depends
Likes: Anime and Mangas
Dislikes: Anime haters
Personality: Depends
Blood type: like i know
Language: English
Power level: 100 if i have a migrane 
Strengths: Itachi
Weakness: No Itachi
Special powers: Dont give me an asprin and ur in for it (seriously)


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 12, 2010)

Been here a while but never did this

Answers to: Van
Frontal bulge location: Boy
Date of Birth: 11/24/1989 
Current location: Illinois
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Irish/German/native American
Religion: atheist
Style: punk/goth
Likes: music (anything but country), comics 
Dislikes: assholes, bigots, anyone that doesn't respect molly Hayes's power 
Hobbies: Forum wise: RP'ing, wanking runaways (Nico is the next dr strange) Irl: Reading
Personality: smartass
Blood Type: Human (I have no fucking clue)
Language: English
Power level: Realty warp level
Strengths: I can sit infront of a computer for 5 hours stright
Weakness: Getting work done in time
Special Powers: massive F-bomb barrage


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 14, 2010)

May as well Do it.

Answers to: South, South of Hell, SOH
Frontal bulge location: Downstairs
Date of Birth: 23/03/1992
Current location: Brisbane
Nationality: Australia
Ethnicity: Australian
Religion: Agnostic
Style: Metal Head
Likes: All types of Metal but NU, Guitar Hero
Dislikes: Twats, People who can't shut up when they have been out classed and proven wrong, Chavs, 'Gangstas', People who immediately shoot down ideas without reason or going into as to why the person is wrong.
Hobbies: Guitar Hero, Drumming, Reading, Physics, Astronomy, Pogeymanz
Personality: Laid Back, Take things as they come,
Blood Type: Acid
Language: English
Power level: N + 1
Strengths: ness, Guitar Hero, Maths, Physics
Weakness: Studying
Special Powers: Psychic Powa


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 19, 2010)

*Answers to*iskyr, Ikari, Disney
*Frontal bulge location*: Computer Room
*Date of Birth*: August 2,1996
*Current location*: Ranco Cordova, California
*Nationality*: American? I'm not proud to be an American. What the fuck
*Ethnicity:* Asian
*Religion:* None. I'm atheist and god doesn't exist.
*Style:* Varies
*Likes:* Playing games, browsing the web, playing sports, relaxing, writing, drawing, eating, drinking, watching TV
*Dislikes:* Gays, alot of whites, some blacks, traitor asians, Gaysians, idiots, dumbasses, racists, ego-ists, prep kids, popular kids, you name it
*Personality:* Calm, general, determined
*Blood Type:* Molten gold is my blood
*Language:* English mainly...
*Power level:* I want to be God of everything and a Wishmaster
*Strengths:* pl*l*l*l*l Fistor'z CufFz
*Weakness:*Talk to me. You'll know 
*Special Powers:* Superhuman strength, speed, durability, and reflexes. Ikari is a force to be reckoned. Powers of transmutation, magnetism, gravity control, instantaneous regeneration, and millions of years of magical talent...More to Come...Evil Shall Fall under my Blade!


----------



## Voice of Morgan Freeman (Apr 25, 2010)

Why, hello there OBD.  And how are we today?

Answers to: Morgan Freeman/ Voice/ VMF/ Whatever variation of my name you can think of
Frontal bulge location: Crotchal region/ stabbing small children in the eyes
Date of Birth: March 18
Current location: Rhode Island, US
Nationality: American
Religion: The Gospel of Morgan
Style: Funk, soul brother.  But seriously, I dunno what to put here.
Likes: Blargh.
Dislikes:Nazis.  Not Morgan Freeman.
Personality: Hehe.
Blood Type: Red?
Language: English, some Hebrew, some Spanish, Latin.
Power level: OVER 9.
Strengths: Laser vision, a voice that could soothe a Chuck Norris rampage and quell Bruce Lee temper tantrums.
Weakness: Kryptonite.
Special Powers: I'm Morgan Freeman's Voice.  'Nuf said.


----------



## axiaelements (Apr 26, 2010)

Answers to: axiaelements, axia, pastelito
Frontal bulge location: eh... Man?
Date of Birth: 20/09/91
Current location: Somewhere
Nationality: Don't really think it matters
Ethnicity: no idea...
Religion: None, I have my beliefs but they are personal.
Style: ...Hu?
Likes: Reading, coding, makeng VN and Adventure games, ets.
Dislikes: Being bored...
Personality: Calm... think so...
Blood Type: O+
Language: I can use english... most of the time anyway...
Power level: about... *This much*
Strengths: Being able to make people think they are wrong even if they are right.
Weakness: Hunger
Special Powers: Fast Learner... yeah right...


----------



## MASTERPUCK (Apr 27, 2010)

*Puck*

*Answers to*: Puck, Mr.Puck, Rev.Puck, Lord Puck, Jack Ghastly
*Frontal bulge location*: ...uh......my pants?
*Date of Birth*: 4/18/91 -Year of a thousand cataclysms
*Current location*: 10th plane of reality
*Nationality*: Irish
*Ethnicity*: Irish
*Religion*: Puckianity
*Style*: gamer/goth.
*Likes*: DBZ, Nedden, most nerd/gamer culture, chainsaws and handguns.
*Dislikes*: burst fire weaponry, anyone rated N for n00b, stupid people.
*Hobbies*:Anime, gaming, Daily Badassery.
*Personality:*Im told im pretty funny, but scary at the same time. i can be rather acerbic at times...but mostly im very easy to get along with.
*Language*: Pucklish
*Power level*: in base form 34000. though this varies with my different forms of super saiyin and true form.
*Strengths*: Brutal, merciless, and generally friendly.
*Weakness*: i become unable to focus if any attractive females are present, as i constantly attempt to sleep with them.
*Special Powers*:My aura is a constant vortex of badass, i can focus this into varying forms of techniques, weapons, and summonable minions.


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 28, 2010)

*Answers to*: Solon Solute.
*Frontal bulge location*: Im a guy.
*Date of Birth*: June 18, 1991.
*Current location*: United States.
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity*: Shoudn't matter.
*Religion*: Rather not tell.
*Style*: No Idea.
*Likes*: Pit Bulls, Instrumentals, many other things.
*Dislikes*: Loud noises, Roaches , Intentional/Pretentious/Blatant Assholes, Unreasonable people, etc.
*Hobbies*: Reading manga, Watching videos, movies, television, etc listening to various types of music, physics (Though I'm no good at it), Running (At least back in the day), and a bunch of other things that I don't care to list.
*Personality*: I can generally be a nice guy, am sometimes a bit paranoid, and have somewhat of a strange and complex mind-set. I also have a pretty decent sense of humor (I like to believe so, anyway). 
*Blood Type*: Doesn't matter.
*Language*: English. 
*Power level*: ...
*Strengths*: Don't really have any.
*Weakness*: Being that this is the OBD, I could never say.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 29, 2010)

*Answers to:* Axl, Johnny
*Frontal bulge location:*  Dood
*Date of Birth:* 3/14/19XX
*Current location:* Jersey
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity:* Viking 
*Religion*: Agnostic
*Style:* Jeans, T-shirt and Boots.
*Likes:* Megas XLR, Hellboy, Marvel and DC Universes, JJBA, OP, Guilty Gear, Claymore, The Occasional Thinker Thread, Tourette's, Hardstyle, Trance, Metal, Thrash, Speed, and Heavy
*Dislikes:* Purposeful Spite and Rape threads
*Hobbies:* Posting, gaming, reading [usually philosophy or comics], History
*Personality:* Laid Back
*Blood Type:* B+
*Language:* English 
*Power level:* Small Household Appliance Level 
With Sledgehammer: Large Household Appliance Level
*Strengths:* Is not hard nosed on a certain outcome or post when not an expert in the material
*Weakness:* [His allergies of] Seafood, Fish, Pork and Dairy 
*Special Powers:* Insanity


----------



## psychoJoker36 (May 2, 2010)

Answers to: Joker, Nightmare, Juggernaut, or a combination of them
Frontal bulge location: Lower
Date of Birth: I've been around forever. You just don't know me yet
Current location: a castle. Not in the sky
Nationality: Whatever I feel like calling myself this week (American/Irish/German tends to be the choices)
Ethnicity: Kraut
Religion: Norrisism
Style: Brute force
Likes: Killing stuff, explosions, death of small children, insulting fat midgets, Prinnies, and devouring souls
Dislikes: Red team, obama, and enemies of Metal
Hobbies:  Killing stuff, blowing stuff up, watching small children die, insulting fat midgets, playing with Prinnies, and devouring souls
Personality: I'm a nice guy once you get to know me
Blood Type: AB+
Language: English with German
Power level: However much energy Soul Edge has left in him
Strengths: Can't die naturally, can exert as much power as required for the fight, great vocalist
Weakness: Soulcalibur, feeding Soul Edge, boobs
Special Powers: Can eat souls.


----------



## itrytofight (May 12, 2010)

Answers to: My Supervisor
Frontal bulge location: What?
Date of Birth: The 22nd of July, not the 4th of July
Current location: Somewhere out there
Nationality:  The Current Super Power
Ethnicity: full blooded Filipino
Religion: Catholic
Style: Imaginative, Daydreamer
Likes: Gaming, catholic stuff, Good Plots, Manga, Paintballing, going somewhere, Hanging Out, etc.
Dislikes: When something happens when it doesn't need to, stupid plot (save comedies), plot not jutsu, plot kai, ass-holes, kissing ass, etc.
Hobbies:Writing, Drawing (and failing), Reading, Biking around town.
Personality: Quiet, slow, other stuff.
Language: English, sadly (don't know my native language).
Power level: OVER F'ING 9000!!!
Strengths: Will learn something eventually 
Weakness: can't learn fast enough.
Special Powers: I have special powers!?!?!?


----------



## Mind Rape (Jun 9, 2010)

Answers to: I don't give a damn what you call me
Frontal bulge location: Are you talking about my trouser snake?
Date of Birth: 9/9/96
Current location: Somewhere in Texas
Nationality: Redneck
Ethnicity: I'm white
Religion: Christian
Style: WTF
Likes: Debating
Dislikes: Trolls
Hobbies:Anime, online gaming, sports
Personality:I get pissed easily
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English. My favorite word is "Ain't"
Power level: A random number over one hundred billion
Strengths: Yu-Yu-Hakusho
Weakness: Getting a girlfriend
Special Powers: Should I have any?


----------



## Hikawa (Jun 10, 2010)

*Answers to:* Hikawa/Kira/Master
*Frontal bulge location:* WUT?!
*Date of Birth:* 9 May, 1989 (but I put the wrong birthdate when I registered here.)
*Current location: . . .*
*Nationality:* . . . German/American (Dual citizenship bitches!) 
*Ethnicity:* Caucasian
*Religion:* Christianity
*Style:* Badass
*Likes: *Coca-cola, Languages, Music, collecting names for my Death Note
*Dislikes:* Jerks, Negativity, Pepsi, Shallow people
*Hobbies:* deep thinking, meditating, monk rituals
*Personality:* Depending on who I surround myself with, I can either be extremely extroverted or just plain lifeless.
*Blood Type: *...think it's AB
*Language:* English/German (90% fluency at this point), Some Dutch
*Power level:* 1,200,000 
*Strengths: *Analytical, great manipulator
*Weakness:* Too overpowering, verge of being annoying all the time, sometimes uptight, easily annoyed
*Special Powers:* I am Kira, I have the DEATH NOTE


----------



## Omniversal scalping (Jun 17, 2010)

Answers to: what my name ? Eddy 
Frontal bulge location: Male 
Date of Birth: nov 7th 1991
Current location: megaverse-omniverse-multiverse-universe-milky way galaxy-solar system-Earth-europe-United kindon-England-London-Harringay-Tottenham
Nationality:British 
Ethnicity:ghanaian (west african) 
Religion:christian since last month 
Style: What ?
Likes: get bakers, sandman , tenchi muyo, thor,  runaways , True blood , tea 
(never comes to your head when you have to list them)

Dislikes: dont know find alot of things funny. and alcohol
Hobbies: skatebording , drwaing, 3d modelling, drinking tea,sleeping 
Personality: people think im funny no mater what i say and its a bit annoying.

Blood Type: Only people who had transplants know that right?
Language: english,some tribe in ghana,some french,spanish
Languages  i swear in : Turkish , somalian, polish

Power level: enough.

Strengths: hate alcohol seriously WTF do people drink it beer tastes like piss and the others like medicine. seriously name one alcoholic drink what tastes better than Orange juice!



Special Powers:da fuk i want bitch


----------



## AfterGlow (Jun 20, 2010)

If you've been on mvc, you know who I am.

Let's just say that the sentry/fire fist ace threatened to sue me for posting his IP after I got him banned.

Yeah, you already love me.


----------



## Riverlia (Jun 20, 2010)

Answers to: Me, my boss, my computer, my drawing pad and my love (once I obtained one)

Frontal bulge location: forehead, chest and between the legs

Date of Birth: 27th of December

Current location: An Asian country

Nationality: An Asian Country

Ethnicity: Asian

Religion: Composite...

Style: Slacker

Likes: Book, drawings, games, coffee, sugarcane juice, cool gals/guys, some flowers, Bells, etc

Dislikes: Stupid wankers, Narutards, Bleach wankers, shrimps, rabid yaoi fan girls

Hobbies:Writing(and failing), drawing , reading, swimming.

Personality: Moody

Language: English, my mother tongue.

Power level: At the very least, capable of tearing papers casually, can manhandle a cat

Strengths: Very stubborn

Weakness: Very stubborn

Special Powers: A whole lot of useless ones


----------



## Namekian (Jun 24, 2010)

Alright, my one other post besides this explains why I'll mostly be staying here. If you're from the OBD, I can almost guarantee you know who I am.

This is probably what I'd say now, as the past me was a little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Answers to:NL, Namekian, Hey You
Frontal bulge location: Male
Current location: Uh, Grand Rapids
Nationality: I'm from Sesame Street, suck it.
Ethnicity: Green, now the question remains if I live in the garbage like that one retard.
Religion: Shinto (screw you, I studied it, I had to pick something) 
Style: 
Likes:Hitler 
Dislikes: Jews
Hobbies: Making fun of people who ant take the above joke
Personality: I don't know, I'm bored rigt now I guess so whatever I put here may or may ot be it.
Blood Type: O- iirc.
Language:English and a bit german
Power level: Over 200,000,000 Billion. I'm just that good.
Strengths:Not trolling 
Weakness: People who still hate me
Special Powers: I'm sexy. also I am a compulsive liar. 

Yeah as I said I got bored and wrote what was on my mind at the moment. I hope I don't get flamed much, but you'll see I know what I'm doing now.

You know I wouldn't be surprised if some people wondered who NL was anyway.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jun 25, 2010)

Answers to:?
Frontal bulge location:male
Date of Birth:5/1/1995
Current locationnited stated 
Nationality: American
Ethnicity:  haitian American/ french/  
Religion:? forgot 
Style: ?don't  kinda have one 
Likes manga comic anime bleach ,Naruto, Yuyuhakusho dbz, cartoon superman, batman, Danny phantom gen Rex ,girl .
Dislikes laziness. talk to much. racist . fan boy 
Hobbies: computer video game
Personality: kind caring 
Blood Type: Dunno
Language: lot English little french, little Spanish, little japan, little other
Power level: Immeasurable
Strengths: Immeasurable
Weakness: none
Special Powers: all power omnipotent 
______


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 8, 2010)

never did one of these, oh well
Answers to: Hadomaru, Josh
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: October 9
Current location: Northern Kentucky
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Independent Christian
Style: Scene Kid wannabe  
Likes:Anime/manga, Metal Music (or hard rock and classic rock), Jesus
Dislikes: Toe jam, jerks 
Hobbies: Writing,
Personality:Friendly, but nervous and paranoid
Blood Type: I don't know
Language: English
Power level: >9000
Strengths: forgiving
Weakness: selfish
Special Powers: Pissing off Regulars.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 16, 2010)

Is it too late to do this?


----------



## Kurou (Jul 16, 2010)

why would it be?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 17, 2010)

In that case:

Answers to: Endless Mike, EM, Mike, Neg Hopper
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: Sometime in 1987. Not saying any more.
Current location: Northeastern United States
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White Trash
Religion: Atheist
Style: Whatever happens to be in my closet at the time
Likes: Vs. debating, various manga/anime, comic books, video games, chess, books, science fiction, asian girls.
Dislikes: Anti-science people, DBZ wankers, Haruhitards, most other wankers, hot weather, stupid people, trolls
Hobbies: Anything I feel like
Personality: Generally a nice guy, but with a low threshold for putting up with stupidity
Blood Type: Don't know
Language: English, a few hundred words from various other languages
Power level: Not repeating that tired old joke
Strengths: Tons of comic scans, analogies, encyclopedic knowledge of at least 6 different fictions
Weakness: Occasionally I repeat stuff in debates that I've only heard through hearsay, although I am trying to cut down on this.
Special Powers: Being friends with DSPV despite liking Negima , *RIDER NEG*


----------



## WhiteTrickandBlackJoke (Jul 19, 2010)

Answers to: White Trick, Black Joke, That Kid over There
Frontal bulge location:  Male
Date of Birth:  Classified…because I like that word 
Location: VA… if you never heard of it…its cause it sucks
Nationally: American idiot!
Ethnically: Black
Religion: Baptist 
Style:  I have no answer to that O.o
Likes:  To long to go down >_<
Dislikes:  same deal like the likes
Hobbies: Chilling
Personality: Shy at first then goes to crazy and random
Blood Type: go ask my doctor
Langue: English
Power level:  um…. I don’t know anyone got a scoter?
Strength:  I guess I can lift 50 pounds or something
Weakness: Mily Cirus music 
Special Powers: To use madness to drive all people insane!!! Like Asura from soul eater!!!


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't know why I haven't dont this yet

*Answers to*: SasuOna, Ona, Sas, 
*Frontal bulge location*: hmmm.....I'm male
*Date of Birth*: 5-14-90
*Current location*: Philly
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity*: Dominican/Haitian
*Religion*: Christianity
*Style*: my Own
*Likes*: Fairy Tail,DBZ, zombie fiction, JJBA, Kamen Rider W, and comic books, and Horror, and sometimes wrestling(mainly indy promotions now)
*Dislikes*: stupid people, and generally all Haters
*Hobbies*: shooting, video games, swimming, jokes, 
*Personality*:Iv'e been told I'm very combative but I generally try to avoid confrontation unless I'm dealing with someone stupid.
*Language*: English, a little Haitian creole, and some Spanish
*Power level*: Over 9000
*Strengths*: You never see me coming, and I have FTL thought patterns.
*Weakness*: easily distracted
*Special Powers*:I wish
_________________


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, I am new:

*Answers to:* CrazyMoronX, CMX, Assrod, Scott Woods' Pal
*Frontal bulge location:* Giant penis
*Date of Birth:* August 26, 1981
*Current location:* Colorado
*Nationality:* English
*Ethnicity:* White 
*Religion:* Christian
*Style:* I have no idea what this is.
*Likes:* Fuckin' hot babes, RPGs, Movies, being a loser.
*Dislikes:* Mods
*Hobbies: *See "likes"
*Personality: *FAT
*Blood Type: *FAT
*Power level:* I can't remember, but somewhere around 350,000,000 according to my original PL thread. 

That's it.


----------



## Minima Maximus (Jul 21, 2010)

Answers to: Minima, Gilt Cipher, Niek
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 29 December 1991
Current location: Northborough MA
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Irish
Religion: Atheist
Style: blue jeans and solid-color t-shirts. Khaki shorts in summer.
Likes: Touhou, Fallout, When They Cry, Haibane Renmei, The Simpsons, Disgaea, Team Fortress 2
Dislikes: Arbitrary rules, mary sues
Hobbies: Gaming, writing
Personality: Laid back for the most part, but rather opinionated
Blood Type: A negative, I think
Language: English, extremely broken French
Power level: Namesake character is peak human. Insert character is Megaversal-tier. RL self is couch-potato tier.
Strengths: Creativity, sneakiness
Weakness: Out of shape
Special Powers: Can stand right next to someone for up to 20 minutes before they notice me.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2010)

I am Darth.

FEAR ME.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2010)

Is that enough for an introduction?

The rest is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## WhiteTrickandBlackJoke (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know but aleast yours stuck out


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 25, 2010)

*Answers to:* Willy Vereb , Vereb
*Frontal bulge location:* Obviously male
*Date of Birth:*11/12/88
*Current location:* Depends...
*Nationality:* Hungarian
*Ethnicity:* Caucasian
*Religion:* Christian
*Style:* Unique/Random...the mix of the two.
*Likes:*Khornate kitties, Sci-Fi/Fantasy, Philosophy, Talking etc..
*Dislikes:*Boredom, idleness of the mind, people with short fuse
*Hobbies:*Writing, Football, Movies[...]
*Personality:*Cynical person with low attention span who fluctuates between funny and serious. Hard to make me angry and rarely keep my grudges for long. I admit when I'm wrong but until then I tend to be somewhat tenacious.
*Blood Type:* Zero!
*Language:* English, Hungarian , German(Hauptdeutsch but far from academic)
*Power level:* Increasing steadily...I guess(I forgot my scouter)
*Strengths:* Rather logical thinker who avoids being personal.
*Weakness:* Tend to forget to link sources to reinforce my point.
*Special Powers:*wonder...


----------



## Shagia Frost (Aug 1, 2010)

*Let me introduce myself*

*Answers to:* more weapons and a lot of interesting computer stuff.
*Frontal bulge location:* Zeon colonial space area.
*Date of Birth:*23/09/U.C. 0079
*Current location:* In the Colony
*Nationality:* Newtype
*Ethnicity:* Natural
*Religion:* RC
*Style:* Ace Pilot.
*Likes:*Gundam Models and lots of anime (This includes manga and Rated-H anime ones)
*Dislikes:*Boredom, lacking of hobbies, no work no pay
*Hobbies:*Any gundam related things
*Personality:*very dark, glum personality. However, I'm commonly perceived, and is not "emotionless;". Actually I'm very kind and caring on the inside but I'm not cold to some people and not to others. Note, I am not a pacifist leader..
*Blood Type:* Golden
*Language:* English(And some western language).
*Power level:* Elevating my experience every time I train close quarter combat (Actually its every day)
*Strengths:* Encouraged to do more.
*Weakness:* No computer or laptop.
*Special Powers:*You have to take a wild guess men.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 14, 2010)

Answers to: i don't care about it
Frontal bulge location: male, of course
Date of Birth:20/05/95 (yes, I'm 15. but i look much older)
Current location: i'm everywhere
Nationality: italian
Ethnicity: ?
Religion: I should be Christian, but I'm not sure
Style: random
Likes: MY own music (I'm a drummer and guitarist) and heavy metal. 
Dislikes: uh...I don't know
Hobbies: football, martial arts, music, horror films and books, manga, anime, videogames.
Personality: ehehe...
Blood Type: who knows!?! ( really, nobody knows)
Language: italian, english, german
Power level: very very very very high
Strengths: I know when I hould give up
Weakness: I don't give up with ease even when I know it
Special Powers: the power of the power


----------



## Million (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm million. I came here to be the greatest at battledome posting, capable of taking on 5 skilled agresive analystys, even if its sounds a bit too much
I'm from south america


----------



## jorgiguel (Aug 19, 2010)

*Answers to:* jorgiguel/jorg
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* November 23, 1992
*Current location:* Portugal
*Nationality:* Portuguese
*Ethnicity:* mixed
*Religion:* N/A
*Style:* i dont need one
*Likes:* old style weapons, animes, mangas, games, novels, nasuverse
*Dislikes:* vegetales, i have grown a small hatred towards Goku
*Hobbies:* lurking 
*Personality:* a normal person with allot of patience?
*Blood Type:* i have no idea 
*Language:* Portuguese
*Power level:* unknown 
*Strengths:* i'm big? 
*Weakness:* vegetables and grammar 
*Special Powers:* lurking


----------



## ggultra2764 (Sep 6, 2010)

Answers to: GG, ggultra
Frontal Bulge Location: Obviously Male
Date of Birth: 5/29/1985
Current Location: Glued to a computer.
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Religion: Agnostic
Style: ?
Likes: Computers, Anime, Walking, Researching
Dislikes: Dogs, fanboys, very chatty people
Hobbies: Anime, video games, collecting foreign coins (though mostly Canadian)
Personality: Cynical and stubborn person who tends to favor doing things a certain way yet can learn quickly on new subjects and how things are run.
Strengths: Fast learner, capable of doing what I can to learn all I can on a subject, spelling/grammar's better than most average when typing online.
Weaknesses: Not the biggest social butterfly both online and in real life as my activity in forums isn't as big as more prominent members and I'm not in constant contact with too many of my old high school/ college classmates.
Power Level: Who cares.
Special Powers: Being human.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi! I'm Rika!


----------



## FlameBot64 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Answers to:* Anything I can.
*Frontal bulge location:* Male. 
*Date of Birth:* April 19, 1991
*Current location:* Could be anywhere in Asia
*Nationality:* South Korea
*Ethnicity:* No idea...
*Religion:* None
*Style:* ???
*Likes:* StarCraft, MMORPG, Exercise in general, Noodles/Ramen and many more.
*Dislikes:* Boredom, Scrub, Griefers, Stop Having Fun Guys, and many more
*Hobbies:* MMORPG, Jogging, forums, TVTropes
Personality: Generally a nice guy, I think...
*Language: * Korean, English, and a bit of Japanese & Chinese. 
*Power level:* Average Human Level...?
*Strengths: * High Stamina, rarely gets mad.
*Weakness:* Might take things too seriously.
*Special Powers:* Nothing Notable.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2010)

Answers to: None
Frontal bulge location: None
Date of Birth: 12/22/94
Current locationne
Nationality: none
Ethnicity: none
Religion: none
Style: None
Likesne
Dislikes: none
Hobbies: none
Personality: none.
Blood Type: none.
Language: none.
Power level: none
Strengths: none.
Weakness: none.
Special Powers: none.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 1, 2010)

* Answers to: * Whatever ye likes 
* Frontal bulge location: * I be a man, last i checked 
* Date of Birth: * Let's just say i'm older than average for the boards shall we? 
* Current location: * At work.
* Nationality: * British
* Style: * I have style, news to me?
* Likes: * Anime: Especially Bleach, Buso Renkin, Ah! My Goddess and Fullmetal Alchemist. Warhammer and Warhammer 40k (Skaven and Chaos/World Eaters, Malazan/aSoIaF/Wheel of Time...
* Dislikes: * Work, not being able to drink (damn antibiotics...) people confusing me with arbitrary feat extrapolation...
* Hobbies: * Writing, drinking decent cider, Final Fantasy XIV
* Personality: * Umm... loud, argumenative but willing to concede defeat...
* Language: * English, enough German to get by in basic situations, but hardly an expert 
* Power level: * Blue Con...
* Strengths: * Use well reasoned arguments based on feats i've seen
* Weakness: * Tend to over/under estimate the effect of said feats upon a battle it seems....
* Special Powers: * Cinematic battle recreations...

ahoy there. Hmmm, i promise to stop posting curb stomp threads... honest  I do actually use feats when making my matches/predictions, but i'm having difficulty adjusting to the way people interpret them here. i'm working on it though...


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2010)

Hoshino Rika said:


> Hi! I'm Rika!



oh shit a girl in the obd!


----------



## Es (Oct 1, 2010)

hammer said:


> oh shit a girl in the obd!


We also have Cubey and gain


----------



## Hand of Judgement (Oct 2, 2010)

Answers to: BT, Judge/Judgement
Frontal bulge location: Male! 
Date of Birth: 31 July, 1990
Current location: London, England
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: White English
Religion: N/A
Style: Casual bits
Likes: DMC, GoW, LoK, Diablo, Dungeon Keeper, Battlefield Bad company, Bioshock, Magic the Gathering, Warhammer, Warcraft. 
Dislikes: A lot of things
Hobbies: Gaming in general, Theme Parks
Personality: Emotional and pessimistic
Blood Type: A-Rhesus negative
Language:  English thats about it 
Power level: With my +5 gear I can reach the damage cap!
Strengths: Legacy of Kain, 
Weakness: Spelling, Typos and persistance. 
Special Powers: Bending limbs and hand digets (among other "digits") in disgusting ways and limited time control (Passively passes faster when enjoying myself, slower when I am not).


----------



## SYSC (Oct 2, 2010)

I just noticed this thread >.>


----------



## Daiyoukai Ramza (Oct 4, 2010)

I have nothing better to do, so...

*Answers to*: Daiyoukai Ramza
*Frontal bulge location*: Male
*Date of Birth*: June 18th, 1985
*Current location*: Fort Wayne, Indiana
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity*: Caucasian of German, Scottish, Irish, and a fuckton of other European ethnicities.
*Religion*: Apatheist, which means that I don't give a shit.
*Style*: Jeans, T-shirt, leather jackets... generally pretty casual.
*Likes*: Super robot wars, Cowboy Bebop, video games, Historie (the manga), Pluto (ditto), Solanin, JJBA, Berserk, Until Death Do Us Part, Supernatural.
*Dislikes*: Twilight, idiots, idiots that like Twilight, Eragon, bad writing in general. Oh, and everything related to Touhou except Hong Meiling.
*Hobbies*: Manga, Gaming, and writing.
*Personality*: Mellow and generally pretty kind, but I am not above mockery for the sake of lulz.
*Blood Type*: Type O
*Language*: English and a few words/phrases of German, Japanese, and Swahili.
*Power level*: My opponent's powerlevel +/- 1
*Strengths*: General amiability, occasional (...very occasional) wit.
*Weakness*: Carelessness, underconfidence, laziness.
*Special Powers*: The power to play devil's advocate for just about anything regardless of my feelings on the matter.


----------



## mali (Oct 5, 2010)

*Answers to:*Twinrasengan
*Gender:*Male
*Date of birth:*May 10th 1996
*Location:*London
*Ethnicity:*Black British
*Religion:*Muslim
*Style:*JD,black combats,airforce 1s,polos{long sleeved} the usuall south london swagger.
*Likes:*All speed blitzers except soi fon.I read Naruto,bleach,onepiec,claymore,veritas,historys strongest disciple,shaman king,yuyuhakusho,Noblesse,HxH,psyren,gamaran and trollslayers.
*Dislikes:*Trolls,trollygtes,trollhealers and repwankers.
*Hobbies:*Manga,going to shoobs{partys}.
*Pesonality:*calm cool and collected but im one evil mofo when it comes to troll slaying.
*Language:*English
*Power level:*sealed me>>you.unsealed me  you....
*Strengths:*debating and providing scans and feats.
*Weakness*Anything with 2 legs and a skirt.
*Special powers*Ability to wreck your shit mentally and physically.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi everyone.

*I answer to*: FormerAbyssalone or FMO

I'm a Guy!

*Birthday*:June 22, 1990 

American,Caucasian

*Personality*: Relaxed easy going person!

*PowerLevel*: Its 9000.5 cause its over 9000!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weather (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey just noticed it.

*Answers to:* Weather/Rain/Rein
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 8 July, 1994
*Current location:* Venezuela.
*Nationality:* Venezuelan
*Ethnicity:* Latin.
*Religion:* Nothing
*Style:* Generally black, but varies.
*Likes:* When They Cry, Touhou, Nasuverse, Negima, Nanoha, Shakugan no Shana, Zero no Tsukaima, To Aru, Disgaea, Kanon, Moon and Many more.
*Dislikes:* Haters,Trolls,Twilight, and sometimes the HST.
*Hobbies:* Anime, Games, Net, Reading, Cooking.
*Personality:* Not a very Special one it seems, But considerate to people and hates innecesary conflict.
*Blood Type:* Don't know.
*Language:* Spanish and English.
*Power level:* 2867*3.14
*Strengths:* The Fictions I know, lead people, acting in the last second.
*Weakness:* Very few close friends, Math in general.
*Special Powers:* Not caring about almost anything, good hearing, good memory, creating words.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Nov 15, 2010)

Answers to: Me, Myself and I
Date of Birth: 10/01/85
Hobbies: reading, games
Personality: Loner
Blood Type: ???
Language: English
Power level: infinite
Special Powers: Being able to will idiots out of existence.


----------



## richqtjvsy (Nov 17, 2010)

Answers to: Akira
Frontal bulge location: Female
Date of Birth: 22 June 1985
Current location: Lithonia, GA
Nationality: 
Ethnicity: Asian
Religion: 
Style: Cosplay Lover
Likes: Cosplay, Manga, Anime
Dislikes: HMMM
Hobbies: manga reading, going to cosplays, anime lover
Personality: Funny and Witty
Blood Type: A?
Language: Korean, English
Power level: Haha
Strengths: another Haha
Weakness: Hmmm
Special Powers: awww..


----------



## ForTheFun (Nov 18, 2010)

*Answers to*: ForTheFun
*Frontal bulge location*: Male
*Date of Birth*: 12/20/91
*Current location*: Bronx
*Ethnicity*: Dominican
*Religion*: None, but was raised Catholic.
*Likes*: Manga, music, also shows like House and Burn Notice!
*Dislikes*: Waiting
*Personality*: Laid back!
*Blood Type*: Don't know!
*Language*: Spanish and English
*Power level*: Don't know!
*Strengths*: Higher tolerance to stupidity.  
*Weakness*: Lazyness
*Special Powers*: None


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 27, 2010)

I should have done this ages ago but whatever.

*Answers to:* Basilikos
*Frontal bulge location:* Male! 
*Date of Birth:* April 21, 1990
*Current location:* Berrien Springs, Michigan (college)
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Mixed (African American, Jamaican, German, Korean)
*Religion:* Christian (Seventh Day Adventist)
*Style:* Whatever I feel like wearing
*Likes:* Anime/manga, philosophy, apologetics, theology, health, thinking
*Dislikes:* Special pleading, closemindedness, unreasonable people, people who don't care or think about metaphysical subjects, trolls
*Hobbies:* Anime/manga, philosophy, apologetics
*Personality:* Introvert, thoughtful, can be very silly and comical, however.
*Blood Type:* I forgot.
*Language: * English and a little Spanish.
*Power level:* Currently Luminary.
*Strengths:* I desire to do the right thing.
*Weakness:* I worry about things a lot. Tend to bottle up things that anger me for long periods of time.
*Special Powers:* What?


----------



## Hunter (Dec 5, 2010)

*Answers to:* The Aphrodisiac.
*Frontal bulge location:* Male.
*Date of Birth:* September 8, 1991.
*Current location:* The Caribbean. (It's a secret.)
*Nationality:* Cuban.
*Ethnicity:* Spanish.
*Religion:* Agnosticism.
*Style:* Whatever?
*Likes:* Gaming, technology, television, mma, music, fictional literature, cryptozoology, peace, the sea, money and women.
*Dislikes:* Racism, people who are bit too friendly, conceited people, women crying, cute fluffy things.
*Hobbies:* Gaming and MMA.
*Personality:* It varies.
*Language:* English, Spanish and a little Italian.
*Strengths:* I plan thoroughly before I act.
*Weakness:* My wife.
*Special Powers:* Special powers are for wimps!


----------



## Francesco. (Dec 6, 2010)

*Answers to:* Admiral Shujin
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 03/02/90
*Current location*: Italy
*Ethnicity*: Italian
*Religion*: Catholic.
*Likes*: Manga, motorsport, videogames, forums.
*Dislikes*: Not notable
*Personality:* Adamant
*Blood Type:* Don't know!
*Language*: Italian
*Power level*: Don't know!
*Strengths*: 100+ tons
*Weakness*: Not Notable
*Special Powers*: Universal reality warping.


----------



## crimsonshade (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello all, I'm 
crimsonshade usually go with crimson_shade but username rules...
18
Michigan, USA
AB+ type (if i ever need blood, you guys can save me )
manga, anime, fantasy books, playing video games, soccer
introverted/quiet type


----------



## Unbiased Freethinker (Jan 10, 2011)

I hope I'm not all too late...

Answers to: Unbiased Freethinker, UnFree
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: April 23, 1994
Current location: Clifton, New Jersey
Nationality: Turkish
Ethnicity: Karachay (Caucasian tribe from the Caucasus)
Philosophy: Hermeticism
Style: Whatever
Likes: Philosophy, Anime/Manga, Parkour, Occultism
Dislikes: Ignorance
Hobbies: Anime/Manga, Philosophy, Youtube, Exercising/Working out, Meditation
Personality: Introvert, Empathetic, Can be jovial once comfortable 
Blood Type: Don't know
Language: English, Turkish, Karachay
Power level: Over 9000!
Strengths: Strong Will
Weakness: Tend to be hypocritical at times, keep things bottled up
Special Powers: Can manipulate vectors... I wish


----------



## Da Realest (Jan 22, 2011)

Answers to: Da realest
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: September 8, 1994
Current location: Ottawa Ontario
Ethnicity: African American
Style: Whatever
Likes: Philosophy, Anime/Manga, Parkour, Occultism
Dislikes: Ignorance
Hobbies: Anime/Manga , Youtube, Exercising, 
Personality: Introvert, Empathetic, Can be jovial once comfortable 
Blood Type: Don't know
Language: English
Power level: Over 9000!
Strengths: sense of humor
Weakness: fear of heights
Special Powers: I am super black
__________________


----------



## ShadowPrivateer (Jan 22, 2011)

HI GUYS! 8D


----------



## Shakuya (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess this is a good place to start, though it seems it has been a few days since someone posted here haha.


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Feb 2, 2011)

Just popping in to say "hi".

And I'm a long-time lurker of the OBD, just now getting into the actual debating thing.  I'm also originally from Viz Forums.  If you're from there, let me know, I probably know you.

That's about it.

Good talk.


----------



## Dobobelk (Feb 4, 2011)

*Answers to:* Pretty much everyone
*Frontal bulge location:* Male!
*Date of Birth:* 17 September 1996
*Current location:* Singapore
*Nationality:* Singaporean
*Ethnicity:* Chinese
*Religion:* Christian
*Likes:* Kamen rider,Monster Hunter,JJBA,World Embryo,Alive the final evolution,Air Gear,Zetman,Digimon and many other stuff which I can't recall ATM
*Dislikes:*Alot.Also Decade.
*Hobbies:*Anime,Manga,Yoyo,Just started playing the electric guitar
*Language: *English,Chinese,a hint of malay.
*Power level:* 10?

Will lurk.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 13, 2011)

Answers to: steve,steveht
Frontal bulge location: Male! 
Date of Birth: 17 octobre 1990
Current location: uae
Nationality: arabian
Ethnicity: arabian
Religion: muslim
Style: i am not sure what are you talking about ?
Likes: naruto,other mangas,annoying fat people and boobies.
Dislikes: rape threads ,one piece , and (insert name here)tard.
Hobbies:Anime, online gaming , swimming, playing football and basketball.
Personality:i am an understanding person, and i am one of those people who do not over think and dont give a darn about anything.
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: english and arabic
Power level: >yours thats all i know
Strengths: master mind said to be the second coming of mr fantastic
Weakness: Spelling, typos, and showing emotions.
Special Powers: bring your mom and sister to my house and i will show you.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, I've been here a few months but why the hell not.

Answers to: Myself and whatever people manage to earn my respect.
Frontal bulge location: male
Date of Birth: 7 November 1987
Current location: New York City
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Primarily Anglo-Scottish with a variety of others.
Religion: Atheist/Agnostic
Style: Ehhh...?
Likes: Gundam Wing, Dragon Ball, Sailor Moon, Bastard!!, Slayers, The Guyver, James Bond, The Elder Scrolls, Xena: Warrior Princess, The Matrix, Metal Gear, 24, Greek Mythology- particularly Homer, King Arthur, Starcraft, and more.
Dislikes: Stupid people, wankers, and moral crusaders.
Hobbies: Writing, making movies, studying politics, economics, and philosophy, Baseball, Poker, military history, drinking good beer and spirits, reading good stuff, listening to good music, etc.
Personality: Inquisitive, laid back and relaxed, yet also ambitious, headstrong and fiery, can be lazy. .
Blood Type: O
Language: English and a paltry amount of Spanish that I've mostly forgotten.
Power level: Whatever I say it is. 
Strengths: Creativity, spontaneity, excellent memory, fun-loving, and critical thinking.
Weakness: As noted, I can be lazy and I can also be capricious/whimsical, and a procrastinator. I also have a fiery temper.
Special Powers: Creativity and imagination, vast array of knowledge, and critical thinking/reasoning skills, decent power of speech.

There you go OBD.


----------



## EoS (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi
Well enough of that.

How come the forum is set up like this? 1 post per page?


----------



## Negative (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone xD. New to this forums (Although I lurk here many times). Glad I finally decided to make a account here xD


----------



## The Death Bringer (Mar 2, 2011)

Is new to the OBD

Likes
*Supernatural
One Piece
Great Teacher Onizuka and Shonan Junai Gumi (basically anything with Onizuka in it)*
Fist of the North Star
*Mortal Kombat
Hellsing
Scarface
The Godfather*
Rurouni Kenshin
Black Cat (which i believe has the best gunman in the mangaverse in terms of raw skill)
Kyou Kara Ore Wa (a good comedy series)
M.A.R and Flame of Recca
*Batman (to me, i think the Joker is the greatest villain of all time, or at least one of them)
Pirates of the Carribbean (and pirates in general)*
Death Note (until L died, then it got boring...)
Kenny vs Spenny
chess

Dislikes
crappy manga
Justin Bieber (and everytime some idiot mentions it in a forum or comment, especially on youtube)
the comments on the like/dislike button on Youtube (where are the days where people simply commented on the video?)
The overuse of chuck norris jokes
the failure of some people to understand when they are wrong
People who still go on raging even when they are proved wrong
People who keep boasting even though the other person admitted defeat
People who have no respect towards classic manga or even if they don't know the series, they automatically think that their series is better
People just swearing at each other for no reason
Censorship (though i admit some things should be censored unless it was prior knowledge it was going to happen)
Bad grammar (though i have to admit that i have bad grammar at times as well)


----------



## SpaceMook (Mar 14, 2011)

*Answers to*: Anything of interest. 
*Frontal bulge location*: Male.
*Date of Birth*: 91
*Current location*: USA
*Nationality*: USA
*Ethnicity*: White
*Religion*: None at all.
*Style*: Charging the front lines
*Likes*: Manga/anime, games, fanfiction.
*Dislikes*: Wankers, trolls, etc.
*Hobbies*: Dieing for the Emperor
*Personality*: Just a nameless soldier 
*Blood Type*: Doesn't matter.
*Language*: English.
*Power level*: 0
*Strengths*: Human
_*Weakness*_: Red shirt
_*Special Powers*_:None what so ever.


----------



## Solrac (Mar 17, 2011)

Perhaps I'm over a month late for this, but what the hell...

*Answers to*: God, gods/goddesses, religion, tradition, art, whatever...
*Frontal bulge location*: Male. 
*Date of Birth*: July 19, 1991 
*Current location*: New York, United States 
*Nationality*: American 
*Ethnicity*: asian
*Religion*: non-denominational Christianity as well as general belief in God and philosophy. 
*Style*: Moi?
*Likes*: Super Mario, Nintendo, video games (arcade/console/handheld and emulators rule), internet, Youtube, wikipedia, great food like pizza, tacos, and fried chicken, history, geography, culture, any kind or form of art (especially classical and ancient sorts that are just too awesome for words to describe AND if I'm in the mood for true art), stories & literature (especially ancient, medieval, and early modern I guess), God and religion, mythology/legends and their amazing gods/heroes/other figures, cats, dogs, birds, older cartoons/cartoon characters (especially mickey, bugs, etc. I love them and toonforce rocks too!), folklore, great music of any kind, hot or pretty girls, anime (I feel at home with the art style, but as far as actually actively watching anime, a moderate or limited extent), going hyper, pwning fanboys of series that suck, the list goes on... 
*Dislikes*: Oi don't even get me started on this one, let's see - Homework, tests, my dad (only when he nags or annoys me anyway), internet loading times, cockroaches, flies, mosquitoes, trolls, bullshit, dumbasses, idiots, people who underestimate nintendo/mario, people who disrespect religion and dare put anyone or anything above/equal to/and sometimes near God for shits and giggle, anyone who tries to assign my religion deities specific feats or power levels to downplay/disrespect them, lack of sufficient reason as to why the worst and most aggravating things happen, people who think that versus battles should only be determined by "on-screen feats" and dismiss top-tiers for being "featless" or at least the idea behind it, people who shove the whole "multiversal > universal" argument in faces, people who disrespect the original as well as tradition in general, typically rip-offs of anything that's great/good/doesn't suck, racists, sexists, sony fanboys, microsoft fanboys, sonic fanboys, graphic whores, fanboys of "hardcore" series, console wars, anything having to do with nintendo vs. sony/microsoft, flame wars, when awesome things get too expensive, delays of anything good, getting up early, short summer vacations, long days, waiting for the internet or computer to start, trying to troubleshoot my internet, my computer being infected with viruses, having to wait for my computer to finish downloading or cleaning something good, waiting for anything to start when i could have been doing it, waiting for the goddamned bus, waiting for anything to load, the list goes on...
*Hobbies*: thinking about awesome characters, beings, and things, movies, cartoons, tv, internet (especially Youtube), classic video games, researching various stuff like art/culture/literature/mythos/history/geography, going places, and others...
*Personality*: Mostly nice, friendly, and straight-forward. But I can be a pretty complex and talkative person. I like to feel laid back, but at times I can get upset and disappointed when I don't get my way (especially when i deserved and earned it). But my mood varies a lot. =P I am also a very creative and imaginative person with artistic tastes. 
*Blood Type*: A 
*Language*: English, minor amounts of Spanish and Chinese (well I only listen or speak it when I can, not read or write it)
*Power level*: 2011 at least? Who cares? 
*Strengths*: I'm smart, funny, determined, artistic, enthusiastic, articulate, creative, imaginative, etc.
*Weakness*: I tend to be easily bored, disappointed, unsatisfied, cynical, angry, frustrated, etc. a lot at times. 
*Special Powers*: Being cooler and better than you and your mom. 

There, that's my above info. I may update it whenever I feel like it in the future. ^_^


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 18, 2011)

I am AfterGlow, you may recognize me from such films as "The scourge of MVC", "Thank you AfterGlow, for getting rid of Kinasin and TheSentry" or "AfterGlow: the only decent poster MVC has ever seen".

But MVC sucks balls, so I left and came back here, and there was much rejoicing.


----------



## OS (Mar 19, 2011)

Names ORIGINALxSIN and i love arguments on who is better especially if it involves index characters


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 16, 2011)

I am King Hopper
Im a fan of Tokusatsu, JJBA and quite a few things i cannot quite remember at the moment.
I have a very dry, lackluster sense of humor, and tend to be very cynical.
I have a slight tendency to exaggerate when agitated.
Im also a natural born loser.
Nice to meet you. I do so hope we get along.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 16, 2011)

DSPV in the making....


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 17, 2011)

Better late than never.

*Answers to*: Keita, Kuhn, Keita-Kuhn or for some, 'El Pervo.'
*Frontal bulge location*: Male! 
*Date of Birth*: 4 January, 1994
*Current location*: [REDACTED]
*Nationality*: English
*Ethnicity*: German/Philopino
*Religion*: Solipsist on some days. Others, agnostic.
*Style*: Huh?
*Likes*: Entertainment. If it can entertain me to a certain point, I like it.
*Dislikes*: Boredom and being called depraved because I go to /d/.
*Hobbies*: Interbutt.
*Personality*: Gonna let this out right now. I'm a troll IRL and on the net. I just know when to stop, since I moderate on another site. Pretty lazy as well.
*Blood Type*: No idea.
*Language*: Retard-ese and English. 
*Power level*: If by this you mean 'how much of a nerd are you' then I got about 1TB of anime, manga, VNs, etc.
*Strengths*: Memory. I tend to recall particular moments that most find insignificant. I've remembered conversations I've had about three years ago. Also a decent writer and show some creativity. When debating about things I understand and don't require me to tredge through looking for a piece of evidence (read: Not battle debates), I usually make a lot more sense... or so I'm told.
*Weakness*: Introvert. When it comes to debating battles, my major problem is that I can't actually show proof for many of the things since I actually lack the scans, caps, etc. However, it should be noted that I rarely bullshit aside from Touhous, which even then I have limits. On that note, Yukari > Shinki.
*Special Powers*: I can whiddle one of those massive jawbreakers to 1/2 in about 2 hours. Heal fast and quick response time. Moderator of another forum, but at the bottom rung.


----------



## OcelotvsBatman (Apr 27, 2011)

I want to know who would win Batman or Ocelot.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 27, 2011)

^^^ 

you lose for posting it in this thread .

Anyway , better late than never i guess.

Yo , i'm saga .
i'm a fan of saint seiya , hnk , jojo , kamen rider , super robots . 
this is not a haiku .

And well , nothing special really ..just your generic forum poster .


----------



## Bit Sean (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been lurking for a long time now and I figured I should finally start posting here.

*Answers to*: Sean, Bit Sean, whatever you like really.
*Frontal bulge location*: Male.
*Date of Birth*: May 15, 1991
*Current location*: Southampton, UK
*Nationality*: British
*Ethnicity*: White European
*Religion*: Agnostic with a heavy dose of philosophy.
*Style*: Literally none.
*Likes*: Manga/comics of any kind really with personal favourites off the top of my head being FMA, Preacher, Transmetropolitan and Monster, games with a healthy dose of storyline and narrative (Planescape: Torment springs to mind), fighting games (Guilty Gear being a favourite), fantasy novels in particular Terry Pratchett, Dune Herbert, David Eddings if only due to nostalgia, music of any sort with my favourite band generally changing every other week, and philosophy, especially Kierkegard, Nietzsche, Kant etc.
*Dislikes*: Anyone who believes themselves to have an authority on truth. Pretension aside, people who are unwilling to try and accept new things.
*Hobbies*: Reading, especially philosophy but also fiction, music, long rambling conversations, the occasional drink, video games when I'm in the mood.
*Personality*: I tend to move between cheerful idealism and sarcastic cynicism regarding people around me. Tying in with that I tend to thrive in situations where intelligent discussion is present, and wilt a bit when it's not.
*Blood Type*: No idea.
*Language*: English, smatterings of French and Italian.
*Power level*: Eh?
*Strengths*: I tend to be very accepting of new ideas that can be justified intellectually or emotionally. I enjoy debate.
*Weakness*: My enjoyment of debate can lead to me taking it past the point that other people find enjoyable (hopefully not so much of a problem here!). Also tend to lack patience for those that are unable to understand... stuff. Massive intellectual elitist.
*Special Powers*: Many.


----------



## Jac of Jacks (May 1, 2011)

Answers to: King Jac, Jacman, Jac
Frontal bulge location: ...? Male?
Date of Birth: 26 of the month December in 1995
Current location: In dimension FXCAITYOFL 
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Black/African-American
Religion: Christian
Style: Style of what?
Likes: Too long to list
Dislikes:Even longer list
Hobbies: Drawing, telling stories, watching anime, reading comics
Personality: Socially awkward, but a complete clown if well known. Well known for wise cracks, lame puns, and dirty jokes.
Blood Type:What's your?
Language: English, a little Spanish, and shitty French
Power level: It goes from 0 to Infinity in 0.0000000001 Nano Seconds
Strengths: Drawing, Being a Clown, Easing Tension
Weakness: Being in big groups, Taking harsh criticism, can be a jackass sometimes
Special Powers: Stopping myself from going on a murderous rampage.


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 1, 2011)

Hahaha, I never posted in this thread when I first joined

SUCH A REBEL


----------



## Golden Saga (May 1, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> Hahaha, I never posted in this thread when I first joined
> 
> SUCH A REBEL



When i grow up , i want to be just like you .


----------



## Firelink10 (May 2, 2011)

MATTE! Wherever there is Darkness there where always be Light. 

My name is not for the likes of you to know. 

But if you must know...I am known as Firelink! Defender of Justice in training at your service!


----------



## Golden Saga (May 2, 2011)

Firelink10 said:


> MATTE! Wherever there is Darkness there where always be Light.
> 
> My name is not for the likes of you to know.
> 
> But if you must know...I am known as Firelink! Defender of Justice in training at your service!



RISING SMASH
GOD HAND SMASH
SEIBAI.

Yo firelink , how goes it? nice to have you here with us my boy .


----------



## Firelink10 (May 2, 2011)

It's great to be here. I already feel like I'm among a good band of people


----------



## Glued (May 2, 2011)

Is it too late for me to introduce myself?


----------



## Endless Mike (May 2, 2011)

It's never too late


----------



## mali (May 5, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Is it too late for me to introduce myself?



Lol and I thought introducing myself a week after I joined was late.


----------



## IcySaya (May 12, 2011)

Yo. I have been lurking here for a while so ima start posting here.


----------



## familyparka (May 12, 2011)

*Answers to:* Family, Parka, Park, FP
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 7 May, 1992
*Current location:* Montevideo, Uruguay
*Nationality:* Uruguayan
*Ethnicity:* Mixed
*Religion:* Kurt Cobain
*Style:* Lots of it
*Likes:* Consume the souls of the weak, music and brownies...
*Dislikes:* Not ignorance, but the dennial of using it to learn
*Hobbies:* Anime, Online Gaming, Gaming, Discussing
*Personality:* I'm a crazy ass, kind of an asshole sometimes...
*Blood Type:* A+
*Language:* Spanish, English.
*Power level:* Irrelevant, I can still kill you with my foxy-fans army
*Strengths:* Fans-gathering, pretty good debating at something I have no idea of...
*Weakness:* Forget about small details
*Special Powers:* Control over my foxy-fans army, being kind of an asshole.


----------



## JynxyChan (May 25, 2011)

Yo, I'm Jynx.
Answers to: Rosa, Rosy, Rose, Murphy, JYNX, or Mayumi-Chama.
Frontal bulge location: Dude, I'm a chick.
Date of Birth: January 19 1995
Current location: Atlanta, Georgia, Good old USA
Nationality:American
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Catholic
Style: Better than yours
Likes: Awesomeness, guys, several animes, writing, music, and drawing
Dislikes: Some people, assholes, bitches (other than myself, of course ) and boring people (ish)
Hobbies: Drawing, writing, reading, Tarot-reading (totally different), watching animes, chatango 
Personality: Honestly, I kind of switch off from being shy and quiet to being bitchy and overtalkative. I do TRY t o be nice, though.
Blood Type: O+
Language: English and some French.
Power level: Wha???
Strengths: Talking, bitching, whining, being helpful, listening, writing and drawing. And I have a pretty epic right hook ^.^
Weakness: Have fun figuring em out.
Special Powers: Smexiness, and making assholes feel stupid when I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## Light (May 25, 2011)

Answers to: Everything.
Frontal bulge location: Did someone order an extra large?
Date of Birth: May 31, 1995
Current location: Boston, Ma
Nationality: Haitian American
Ethnicity: Black
Religion: Catholic.
Style: Baggy shirt, ripped up jeans, shades.
Likes: Manga/Anime. People. Mythical Creatures. Music. Things that have deeper meaning. Life. Philosophy. Power Puff Girls. I also like long walks on the beach.
Dislikes: People who try to act smart and don't know two shits about what they are talking about,really grinds my gears. Oh and staying in one place for to long
Hobbies: Basketball, hanging out, activities, moving around, toying with people, watching people fail, drawing, hanging out,
Personality: Mostly cheerful. Rarely angry. I like to make people angry by making fun of their words. I also like to dance around in corners for no apparent reason
Blood Type: Don't remember.
Language: English, Creole, French, Gangsta slang on dougs.
Power level: I calculate my opponents power level. I then rise my self to levels even higher than that.
Strengths: Being awesome. Ugh( Jk I'm a good debater though. In elementary school I won a math debate.)
Weakness: Weaknesses? Pshh as if.
Special Powers: When I flex my muscles, I tear holes in the multiverse. /flex


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Answers to: Everything.



Hey dick wrinkle.


----------



## Light (May 25, 2011)

Huh? Can you please explain that?


----------



## Golden Saga (May 25, 2011)

You said you'll answer to anything , and he called you out on it.


----------



## Light (May 25, 2011)

.....I see so a wild challenger has appeared eh? He apparently uses common knowledge and it's Super Effective!! I know feel HUMILATED


----------



## BlazeAce (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello. :qutie I have been lurking here for a while and have desided to throw my hat into the ring.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello blaze ace enjoy your stay.  Remember not to troll.


----------



## milc546 (Jun 11, 2011)

Answers to: Warcraft, Naruto, Rosario Vampire
Frontal bulge location: Male 
Date of Birth: Not telling
Current location: Shanghai China
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Chinese (Asian) English
Religion: Christianity
Style: Nothing
Likes: Bunnies
Dislikes:Flamers, trollers, and pie
Hobbies:Writing, online gaming, being awesome, and reading
Personality: Calm sometimes, while very annoying when provoked. Don't really know xD
Blood Type: I wish I knew but I'm scared of needles O.O
Language: English and Chinese
Power level: -5 every noob should have this!!!
Strengths: Bunnies and pie
Weakness: Bunnies
Special Powers:Nothing


----------



## Calamity (Jun 15, 2011)

Answers to: MM99, Mohsin, Sin, Sin99, Sinner, 2xM9,DoubleM-Double9
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 7 November, 1991
Current location: Schwarzwelt 
Nationality: Alpha
Ethnicity: Omega
Religion: Muslim
Style: Original
Likes: Anime, Gaming, Reading
Dislikes: Rude people
Hobbies: Fiddling with computers & mobiles, playing video-games, watching anime, solving math puzzles
Personality: Laid back, tries more to befriend people than make his point
Blood Type: O+
Languages: English, Arabic, Urdu, some Hindi, some Japanese, 
Power level: ERROR!
Strengths: Pretty good with girls
Weakness: Somehow doesn't get along well with boys
Special Powers: Probably too good for my own good


----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to the obd , although i don't think answers to means what you think it means .


----------



## Bioness (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome guys, enjoy the sections and follow the rules, also...


----------



## Calamity (Jun 15, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> Welcome to the obd , although i don't think answers to means what you think it means .


Does it mean what series I usually reply/answer to?

EDIT: I think I got it.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jun 15, 2011)

It means what would you like to be called here .


----------



## Caxe7 (Jun 15, 2011)

Answers to: Caxe, axe, cakes, dragon
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: September 9th, 19--
Current location: A giant tree
Nationality: English
Ethnicityragon
Religion: ----
Style: laid back in most cases 
Likes: Dragons >.>, Zelda ocarina of time, The fall of troy, Fire, reading flame wars
Dislikes: Anything that bothers me
Hobbies: Gaming, weightlifting, food, anime
Personality: For the most part I'm laid back, but like all people I can get passionate about things. I also like to search for a deeper meaning or "read in between the lines" with most things.
Blood Type: Fire 
Language: English
Power level: Omnipotent Kyuubi level *failed attempt at wit*
Strengths: Random comic knowledge, and the ability to breath fire...lots of it 
Weakness: sad faces, ban hammers, red rings of death, missing meals
Special powers: I have no abilities that would be categorized as "special" for all of mine are devastating.


----------



## monkeybananas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Answers to:* MB, CO, Monkey, Bananas, Cero, Cero0, or whatever adaptation of my names (MonkeyBananas/CeroOskuraz) you can make out lol.
*Frontal bulge location:* Check if you want to know! (my profile I mean) 
*Date of Birth:* I'm in college
*Current location:* East Coast US
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Take a guess 
*Religion:* None 
*Style:* Used to be a pretentious asshole but recently got banned for it, therefore...
*Likes:* Girls
*Dislikes:* Unethical conduct; young kids, annoying people.
*Hobbies:*Anime, online gaming, the mysterious
Personality: See "style" 
*Language: * English. I know a couple others but you won't ever see me conversing with people using text with...other languages
*Power level:* Whatever you want it to be, baby 
*Strengths: * Whatever I'm good at
*Weakness:* Whatever I'm _bad_ at


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 15, 2011)

8 Year old college student, my god.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 16, 2011)

Answers to: Nathan, Demon god, Chaos God, DemonGodOfChaos,
Frontal Bulge Location: Male
Date Of Birth: May 28, 1991
Current Location: Cross Junction, Virginia
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: White German/ Canandian/ Jewish Descent
Religion: Agnosticism
Style: Awesomeness style. XD!
Like: Anime and Manga (Mainly Shonen Fighting Series, Humoungus mecha, Seinen, and certain Shoujo's), Gaming of most genres (Studios I like include Konami, Capcom, Nintendo, From Software, Sega, Clover Studios/ Platinum games, Cyber Connect 2, and several others), sexy women, Hentai, 
Dislikes: Bullies, Racists, Abusive partners (both men and women), Overly Tsun level Tsunderes.
Hobbies: Using the internet, playing the video games, reading anime and manga, etc.
Language: English (Hopes to learn others, though)
Power Level: Can range from human to to Abstract level (The peronification of loving hentai)
Strengths: Gaming skills, anime researching, good in the bedroom (Wink)
Weaknesses: Rather Poor social skills as a whole
Special Powers: Nothing special

I also posted a new thread int he comic books section of the OBD, Amatsu Mikaboshi (Post Abstract Powerup) vs. The Endless.


----------



## Narcissist (Jun 17, 2011)

Answers to: Narcissist, Narc, Hey You, New Kid
Frontal Bulge: Male
Date of birth: 4/19/91
Current Location: 
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Religion: None
Style: 
Likes: Video games, Cooking, Baking, and Anime.
Dislikes: Madoka, Vampires, Zombies, and more
Hobbies: Starcraft 2 map making, Doodling
Language: English
Power level: Street Level
Strengths: Baking
Weaknesses: Smoking
Special Powers: I can shape cake in just about any form, and then make it come to life.


----------



## Zombehs (Jun 23, 2011)

Answers to: Zombehs and any derivations. As long as you somehow single me out and I can tell really.
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 1, Feb, 1995 
Current location: In a lake, Ontario
Nationality: Canadian
Ethnicity: Asian
Religion: None
Style: Retardation 50%, Trolling 20%, Random Nonesense, 20%, Actual Insightfulness 5%, Relevance 5%
Likes: Most VN's as long as aren't slice of life, Anime, Manga, Video Games, anything really
Dislikes:Being stabbed. Shot is fine. And idiots. 
Hobbies: Same as my likes
Personality:Apparantly I'm retarded and a jerkass and a douche. Well people tell it as they see it. Or as they like to see it. Meh I'm fine with the status quo. Though I do hate to lose and won't give up on an idea until it's utterly smashed to tiny bits.
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English.
Power level: Depends. Monk mode is over 100. Human mode is 10.
Strengths: None
Weakness: Retardation and the occasional wank. Make that plenty of wank.
Special Powers: The ability to cause brain tumors from retardation.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok, i'll introduce myself

*Answers to*: The destruction of destiny
*Frontal bulge location*: Luckily, I'm a boy
*Date of Birth*: 14/01/1993
*Current location*: Buenos Aires
*Nationality*: Argentinian
*Religion*: I don't belive in religion
*Style*: my own
*Likes*: Videogames, Darkstalkers, Nasuverse, parties, Anime, Rock, heavy metal, dating out with girls
*Dislikes*: anything that annoys me
*Hobbies*: Drawing, studying, pwning noobs
*Personality*: Always trying to do my best in debates
*Blood Type*: I forgot
*Language*: Spanish and english
*Power level*: Incalculable. Oh wait....
*Strength*: I'm always looking for the opening to strike hard and I know how to keep myself calm in most situations
*Weakness*: Still practising my english (This year, I may obatin the F.C)
*Special Powers*: The ability to kick your ass


----------



## Frost Ninja (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi! I just came from the .viz forum battleground, so heres my intro.


*Answers to:* Frost, Frosty, Snowman, Bliz, Frost Ninja, FN, Fronin
*Frontal bulge location:* The usual place. >__>
*Date of Birth:* 01/15/93
*Current location:* wait is this a cleverly disguised a/s/l? You sly people.
*Nationality:* American? Dunno what you expect.
*Religion:* Daoist, but religion isn't really a big deal to me.
*Style: *Going against the odds. 
*Likes:* Debates, Taking things too seriously, Being way too literal, grammar and etiquette, Moderating, Obeying and enforcing rules, making sites, video games, girls, people in general, animals, long walks on the beach, backrubs, youtube, .viz battlegrounds, evidence, logic, reason
*Dislikes:* People who don't take things seriously, bad spelling, people who wank characters
*Hobbies:* Debating, video games, dating, basic package.
*Personality:* Very nice, but I'm more perfessional even when it isn't necessary. I take jokes when I'm in the mood, otherwise you'll likely get a "take it more seriously". All in all I'm a cool guy and I do my best to remain civil no matter what.
*Blood Type:* AB-
*Language:* English
*Power level:* Thought they stopped doing those after the freeza saga ._.
*Strength:* Debating, facts, specifics, technicallities, keeping cool, video games, pushing the envelope.
*Weakness:* I sometimes cross the line on seriousness and make something a bigger deal than it really is, but only when I'm trying to prove a point.
*Special Powers:* Finding the smallest errors or wordage to provide a victory, I guess


----------



## Wolfnagi (Jun 25, 2011)

Dum, dum dum.
Oh well, introducing myself before going to MF gang.

*Answers to:* The Mangafox Members
*Frontal bulge location:* A trap male
*Date of Birth:* 20/09/1994 (DD/MM/YY)
*Current location:* Somewhere around Japan
*Nationality:* Malaysian
*Ethnicity:* Mixed
*Religion:* Islam
*Style: *Please elaborate on this "Style"
*Likes:* Too many, but precisely, lolis. I kick anyone on their ass if they have something to complain. To be more precise, Kugimiya Rie's lolis
*Dislikes:* HST-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), especially Narutard (have a bad history with one of them), adding more later
*Hobbies:* Debating, video games, anime, sleeping
*Personality:* Depends on what kind of person you are. If you an a-hole, you get an a-hole version of me. If you good, you get the good version of me.
*Blood Type:* Dunno
*Language:* English
*Strength:* Stalking, debating, video games, and popularity tournaments.
*Weakness:* Epic fanboy power on Kugyu's character.
*Special Powers:* Loli-force Wolf~!


----------



## Kilawog (Jul 1, 2011)

*Answers to:* Kilawog, Mat
*Frontal bulge location:* Male.
*Date of Birth:* July 8th 1992
*Current location: *Florida
*Nationality:* United States
*Ethnicity:* White 
*Religion:* Christian
*Style:* None.
*Likes: *Movies, Comics, Drawing, fun people. 
*Dislikes:* Ignorance, Selfishness
*Hobbies:* Drawing, Swimming,
*Personality:* Nice
*Blood Type:* B-
*Language:* English 
*Power level:* N/A
*Strengths: *Media Art and Animation, Computers, 
*Weakness:* The people I care for
*Special Powers: * Bringing the best out of people


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, forgot to introduce myself, so here I go:

Answers to: anyone kind and polite
Frontal bulge location: Male.
Date of Birth: July 22nd 1987
Current location: varying, I travel from time to time
Nationality: Polish
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Syncretist
Style: I try to adapt to the circumstances.
Likes: Discussion, reading theoretical books, somewhat gaming (nowadays rarely)
Dislikes: Pessimism camouflaged as professionalism
Hobbies: reading random books, sleeping
Personality: Polite
Blood Type: 0+
Language: Polish, English, Korean, some German
Power level: pebble buster/veggie uprooter
Strengths: Making theories and analyses on the spot, helping other people
Weakness: Shyness, insecurity, extreme sense of justice
Special Powers: depends on the circumstances


----------



## EmpressGala (Jul 4, 2011)

*Answers to*: Gala, The Ninja Empress, Your Majesty.
*Frontal bulge location*: I'm a girl.
*Date of Birth*: 1991. That's all you get.
*Current location*: Phoenix, Arizona (Hell).
*Nationality*: Italian-American.
*Ethnicity*: Caucasian.
*Religion*: Barely practicing Roman Catholic
*Style*: I have many.
*Likes*: Ace Attorney, Professor Layton, Monster Hunter, Left 4 Dead, Harry Potter, Firefly, zombies, debate, logic, correct spelling, the Nippon Ichi verse (Particularly Disgaea),
*Dislikes*: Insects, spiders, Twilight, really rabid fanpeople, griefers.  
*Hobbies*: Gaming, reading, music, memorizing random facts, TVTropes.
*Personality*: According on who you talk to, I can be a really nice, fun person or I can be the most shrewd, coldest bitch. I prefer to be the nice fun person.
*Blood Type*: I'll let you know when I figure it out.
*Language*: English.
*Power level*: I write fiction. I think that gives me a power level beyond compare.
*Strengths*: Overactive imagination, creativity, kindness, logic, speech and debate experience, zombie-killing experience.
*Weakness*: Lady Gaga, cupcakes, Tanks, sad moments.
*Special Powers*: Grammar Nazi, fiction writer, adaptability.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jul 4, 2011)

Monster hunter huh , that's always a good choice .


----------



## Six02 (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh hey I never did this!  I guess I might as well to flesh out what I like more.
Also upon looking at the name Empress Gala, I realize I know who that is.

Answers to: Six02 it's read like the time and the 02 isn't just an add on, I got it cause when I originally made this it was 6:02.
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth:  2/22/1990 I have three twos!
Current location: Texas yo.
Nationality: USA
Ethnicity:  Hispanic
Religion:  Christian Non Denomination 
Style: Whatever suits my needs.
Likes:  Monster Hunter, Flame of Recca, Digimon, Tsukihime, One Piece, Monster Hunter, God Eater, Ao No Exorcist, Alita Last Order Mainly Sechs!, Ushio and Tora, Left 4 Dead, Nippon Ichi, and a lot of other stuff I cant' remember, oh yeah food and sleeping.
Dislikes: Trolls, Idiots, Final Fantasy the main series at least I love Crystal Chronicles and Tactics, and a lot of other things but I prefer liking things to hating them.
Hobbies: Reading, Writing, Gaming online and off, Martial Arts Practice I get help from my friend but that's stopped as he's gone now.
 Personality: I don't know?  I tend to go with the flow though I have very little idiot tolerance.
 Blood Type:  O I think.
Language: English, very minute spanish.
Power level: Enough to kick someones ass.
Strengths: I like to take things from a neutral stand point if I can help it, I think I'm realistic on who will win or not also I'll defend something even I know it'll lose but will concede when enough evidence is given or if I feel I'm going over board.
Weakness: I may get angry easily at certain trolls, I've already run into a few I can't stand.  I change my Avatar and Sig way to much.
Special Powers: Doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## EmpressGala (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, I have a friend to thank for that. Haven't played it in a while now.

And by friend, I mean Six02.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jul 4, 2011)

Six02  you mentioned monster hunter twice , that's twice the hunting of monsters one person would usualy do around here .


----------



## Six02 (Jul 4, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> Six02  you mentioned monster hunter twice , that's twice the hunting of monsters one person would usualy do around here .



I put freaking 800 hours into Freedom Unite, I think i deserve it and I can do it.
That's on one profile.

I put 100 into a female character when I got bored.

My friends from school have put in about the same too.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jul 4, 2011)

Well , i'm not at the 800 hours mark yet .

But if you count my playtime on unite along with tri you'll get around 300 hours or so .


----------



## Six02 (Jul 4, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> Well , i'm not at the 800 hours mark yet .
> 
> But if you count my playtime on unite along with tri you'll get around 300 hours or so .



I have 200 on Tri, and 70 onto Portable 3rd.  I may or may not be obsessed, what's really sad is that i never got to finish Deviljho in Tri, cause a certain friend, I won't name names, Gala, vanished on my other partner and me.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jul 4, 2011)

Well if you play monster hunter the question is not weither you are obssesed or not , it's How much are you obsessed .

And i'll be honest with you , i never quite defeated deviljhoe normaly , so far only once in that event quest and that was way back when i first got to high rank and was still using my low rank rathalos set .


----------



## EmpressGala (Jul 4, 2011)

Six02 said:


> I have 200 on Tri, and 70 onto Portable 3rd.  I may or may not be obsessed, what's really sad is that i never got to finish Deviljho in Tri, cause a certain friend, I won't name names, Gala, vanished on my other partner and me.


... I believe something happened with my Wii. Oh yeah, the sensor broke.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 4, 2011)

EmpressGala said:


> ... I believe something happened with my Wii. Oh yeah, the sensor broke.



Details details.



> Well if you play monster hunter the question is not weither you are obssesed or not , it's How much are you obsessed .
> 
> And i'll be honest with you , i never quite defeated deviljhoe normaly , so far only once in that event quest and that was way back when i first got to high rank and was still using my low rank rathalos set .


Well I always get too nervous with Deviljho like I get him close but then I kind of start to worry or get caught by his dragon breath.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jul 4, 2011)

Lucifer your name and your set are both badass characters , which says a lot of good things about you.

Hopefuly we'll actualy see more of you around here , more quality posters are always good .


----------



## 786SalamKhan (Jul 15, 2011)

Answers to: Salam or Salza! lol
Frontal bulge location: Male!
Date of Birth: 8 December, 1994
Current location: Liverpool, England
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: English Bengali/Bangladeshi
Religion: Islam
Style: Eh?
Likes: Hokuto No Ken, Street Fighter, Fable TLC, Ghost in the Shell, Dragonball Z, Saint Seiya, Other Animes/Mangas/OVAs(such as Tenchi Muyo), Pro Wrestling, Rugby, Religion, other fighting games, Tenchu
Dislikes:Ridiculous things, Ridiculous People, Naruto
Hobbies:Anime, Gaming, Internet, Sleeping, Working out.
Personality: Mixed
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English, (bad) Bengali/Bangladeshi
Power level: has OVER 9000!
Strengths: Dunno 
Weakness: Concentration (I get distracted easily!)
Special Powers: Hokuto Shinken!


----------



## flybyshooter (Jul 17, 2011)

Whoops I should have done this earlier

Answers to: flybyshooter, Blazing Hero
Frontal bulge location: Male!
Date of Birth: 6 June, 1983
Current location: Atlanta, USA
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Meh, differs with which life I currently living
Style: Depends on the situation
Likes:  Video Games, Reading, lurking on forums, growing tomato's 
Dislikes:  Closed minded people, mayo, those without a sense of humor. 
Hobbies:  Video Games, Anime, Puzzles and mountain hiking
Personality:  I try to be nice to anyone I meet and always keep any promises I make.  I am a firm believer in honor and personal responsibility.  Oh and I don't take much in life seriously after all you have to have a sense of humor.
Blood Type: A+
Language: English, basic knowledge of Japanese and Spanish
Power level: 2. I am at least as good as the farmer with the shotgun.  
Strengths: Resolve, understanding, open minded 
Weakness:  Trig, Becoming fixated on things and sometimes my temper
Special Powers:  Can often predict what I will eat for dinner the next day.


----------



## Engix (Jul 18, 2011)

Should have done this when i joined
Answers to: The Mangafox Members
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 22/02/1995 (DD/MM/YY)
Current location: U.S
Nationality: U.S.A 
Ethnicity: Mixed
Religion: Agnostic
Style: Whatever i like
Likes: Dragon Ball Z, One Piece, Toriko, the usual stuff 
Dislikes: People who wank DBZ
Hobbies: Debating, video games, manga, anime, and sleeping
Personality: Laid back at time
Blood Type: Who knows
Language: English
Strength: Debating, video games, and popularity tournaments.
Weakness: Assholes
Special Powers: What 


> HST-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), especially Narutard (have a bad history with one of them), adding more later


- The guy he's talking about is Graham Aker. A little bit of a naruto wanker


----------



## Kirito (Jul 18, 2011)

>_> very late

Answers to: Kira Yamato
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 1992.
Current location: Davao City, Philippines
Nationality: Filipino
Ethnicity: Davaoeno
Religion: Roman Catholic
Style: Casual
Likes: Manga, Anime, Football, American Football, Basketball, Boxing
Hobbies: reading manga, watching anime, playing any of the sports above except boxing
Personality: Cheerful
Blood Type: B+
Language: Filipino, Tagalog, English, Bisaya
Power level: ZERO
Strengths: Footwork, Leg Power, persuasion skills
Weakness: Girls in a serious relationship
Special Powers: None.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 3, 2011)

Answers to: Wu, WTC, Wu Tang Chessboxer
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: Still in highschool
Current location: Baltimore, MD
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Black/African American
Religion: Agnostic theist
Style: me
Likes: hiphop/rap, rock/metal, YYH, movies, martial arts, manga, etc.
Dislikes: many things
Hobbies:Anime/Manga, drawing, video games, exercising, some sports
Personality:
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English
Power level: mine >>> yours
Strengths: open minded, staying calm/thinking under pressure, writing
Weakness: inconsistency, lazy at times, procrastination
Special Powers: sarcasm


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 7, 2011)

What the hell is this? I don't even go into this section.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 7, 2011)

This is quite late I suppose, but I hear funny things. 

*Answers to:* Sonny Bill, Sonny, SBW, (Subject to Change with my username)
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* October 1st
*Current location:* This side of the sea.
*Nationality:* English
*Ethnicity:* English
*Religion:* I Believe.
*Style:* Depends on mood
*Likes:* Sport, All of it. I love playing, more so then watching. Women's legs and Women's bums.
*Dislikes:* People being cringey and dickheads.
*Hobbies:* Sports, Gaming, Writing
*Personality:* I am unsure, my mood effects my personality.
*Blood Type:* Don't even know.
*Language:* English.
*Power level:* [Insert Generic joke about being over 9000, Hax, amazing, or just some bullshit]
*Strengths:* My Mum taught me not to brag.
*Weakness:* Women, fucking women. 
*Special Powers:* Funnelling. Specialty funnel, is magnum ice cream+Vodka+Wine+Beer


----------



## Vashe (Aug 24, 2011)

Answers to: Vashe, Vash, Hey...
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: January 12
Current location: Manila
Nationality: Filipino
Ethnicity: Mixed
Religion: Theist
Style: Whatever's comfortable...
Likes: One Piece, Ranma 1/2, TTGL, DC & Marvel, there's a long list... 
Dislikes: Trolls... 
Hobbies: Surfing, Lurking, troll stomping (when i'm in the mood... XD)
Personality: Really lazy... XD
Blood Type: AB
Language: English, Filipino
Strength: Debating sometimes...
Weakness: most of the time, i get heated in troll stomping... as in one stomp is not enough... 
Special Powers: I can cook a 5 minute noodle soup in less than 5 minutes.. LOL


----------



## Kiyza (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been lurking around this forum and off, so I figured, hey, why not make an account and say hi? I have practically 0 interest in Naruto these days, but I'm up for fight debates so long as they stay civil, and that's really what I'm here for. I'll probably lurk for the most part, unless there's something going on I can give decent input on...

*Answers to*: Kiyza, sometimes Ki for good friends.
*Frontal bulge location*: Female! Shocker, am I right?
*Date of Birth*: January 28, 1996
*Current location*: USA
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity*: Eastern European
*Religion*: Christian, and a pretty faithful one, though I believe my recent Transformers obsession may have inducted me into the Church of Primus whether I like it or not.
*Style*: No idea.
*Likes*: Pie, greasy foods, aliens, robots, alien robots, forum lurking, writing
*Dislikes*: People who hate on others due to their religion or lack thereof, those who go "tits or GTFO," obstinate and misinformed fanboys, fangirls who won't accept that their favorite character is a complete monster, people on the internet who can't type properly despite English being their native language.
*Hobbies*: Reading manga and watching anime, as well as a handful of western cartoons, playing video games, though semi-casually, role playing, writing both original stories and fanfiction, drawing, and most recently, collecting Transformers.
*Personality*: As far as teenagers on the internet go, I'm usually one of the more mature ones. I can stage a debate, I don't get bothered easily, and I'm usually optimistic, within reason. 
*Blood Type*: Not sure.
*Language*: English, with a little bit of Spanish thrown in there too.
*Power level*: 3. Maybe 4 tops on a good day.
*Strengths*: Writing, rapid-fire posting, being good for comedic value, nigh-infinite knowledge of Pokemon and Dragon Ball, well-versed in Death Note, Transformers, and interestingly enough, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.
*Weakness*: My inner fangirl, whenever it wants to come out. It's normally kept in check so it doesn't cloud my judgement.
*Special Powers*: Mad typing skills.


----------



## Shouko (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello everyone 

Answers to: Cute Girls; but basically anyone
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 26 January, 1994
Current location: You don't want to know >.>
Nationality: Poland
Ethnicity: European
Religion: Christian
Style: Don't know
Likes: GIRLS! Tsundere, Yandere, Bokukko, Cat Girls, Cosplaying girls, Dandere, Mahou Shoujou, Kuudere, Dandere, Moe, Yamato Nadeshiko - pretty much EVERY cute girls; manga and anime; some cool anime/manga fights are good too
Dislikes: People who're hurting women, cocky mans, people who lies and can't be trusted;...HST.
Hobbies: Dating with girls, watching manga/anime
Personality: Firstly I must said...I'm not a pervert or some kind of lolicon I just like girls that's all. I like be with girls, they're so Cute! But anime girls are even cuter I'm not shy but I'm not cocky either.
Blood Type: Don't know and to be honest I'm not interested in this
Language: Polish -_- Sadly but yes; I don't know English too much, so sorry about that
Power level: nothing special, just average human
Strengths: Well I read/watch a lot of manga/anime, so I know a few things about this - and not only about girls I like the series with good fights and cool characters: JJBA, HnK etc.
Weakness: I think by bad English is my biggest weakness
Special Powers:I have a harem if that counts.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome all ye new people.


----------



## mali (Aug 29, 2011)

Noobs that actually lurk, things look good for the OBD.


----------



## Rae (Sep 1, 2011)

*Answers to:* Rae...
*Frontal bulge location:* Female
*Date of Birth:* 22/8/96
*Current location: *Australia 
*Nationality:* Australian
*Religion:* Christian
*Style:* ...
*Likes:* Writing, drawing, animals, psychology, knives. 
*Dislikes:* Children, a hell'a lot of people in general. 
*Hobbies:* Writing, drawing...xD 
*Personality:* Rather inquisitive yet I don't like to ask questions, I'd rather observe, and I'm opinionated. 
*Blood Type:* I need to get that checked one day.
*Language:* English, someday hopefully Spanish.
*Power level:* Hm... 
*Strengths:* My own creativity.
*Weakness: * Not very empathetic. 
*Special Powers:* D; I don't know.


----------



## Supersonic Racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey! Been lurking around for a bit and this seems like one of the best vs places I can find on the internet. Look forward to fun times 

Answers to: Supersonic Racer, Super, racer, SS racer
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 5-11-96
Current location: United States
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Not really religious but not an athiest I guess?
Style: Not to sure
Likes: Video Games, series like Sonic more specifically. In addition to that anime and manga, to many series to list.
Dislikes: Not a whole lot of the top of my mind. I guess poor debaters who do things like downplay feats and wank a lot.
Personality: Friendly, can be quiet at times though. Likes to observe things most of the time and learn about them.
Blood Type: I really don't know. Think it's type O.
Language: English
Power level: It's over 90...Wait no, it's 1006.
Strengths: Good at searching the internet for debates and tech savvy in general.
Weakness: Spelling.....Especially commas.....
Special Powers: I wish D:


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 7, 2011)

Answers to: perucho1990, perucho, peruchin
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 1990
Current location: Miami,FL,USA
Nationality: Peruvian
Ethnicity: Hispanic
Religion: Roman Catholic
Style: ...
Likes: Manga, Anime, Football,Soccer,VideoGames.
Dislikes: Cheaters,^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in video games, hypocrites in the real world, What people like these days(Justin Bieber, LadyGaga,etc)
Hobbies: Reading manga, Watching anime, Soccer,Football, play video games
Personality: Calm
Blood Type: ....
Language: English,Spanish
Power level: IDK
Strengths: In something I know
Weakness: Girls in a serious relationship, talk to people in public(start shaking like Im seeing ghosts)
Special Powers: People say I have Shaman powers to heal a person(mentally)


----------



## Calamity (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to the OBD and hope you have a gala time minus the hiccups!


----------



## WinPiece777 (Oct 4, 2011)

Answers to: WinPiece777
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 1993
Current location: Philippines
Nationality: Filipino
Ethnicity: None
Religion: Roman Catholic
Style: None
Likes: Manga, Anime, Video Games
Dislikes: Overrated Stuffs
Hobbies: Surfing the Internet
Personality: Shy
Blood Type: None
Language: English,Filipino
Power level: It depends
Strengths: Other stuffs
Weakness: Girls 
Special Powers: Girl Repel: It's impossble for girls to like me.(Note: My mother  and sister are immune to this) Troll Detector: I can spot a troll.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 4, 2011)

Well.....I'm new here, so uh......hey and whatnot.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 4, 2011)

So uh....is there any particular reason why this site is obsessed with Naruto?


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 4, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> So uh....is there any particular reason why this site is obsessed with Naruto?



What? Pretty much everyone in this section hates Naruto.

Welcome newbies. I hope you've lurked.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 4, 2011)

Really? Damn that's ironic.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2011)

You have a Vader pic so you are already on a good path if you are gonna be in the OBD.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 4, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> You have a Vader pic so you are already on a good path if you are gonna be in the OBD.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 4, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Sounds good to me.



Vader pick and Gallifrey?

you from space battles by any chance?


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 4, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Vader pick and Gallifrey?
> 
> you from space battles by any chance?



I posted on there for a while but I quickly tired of that shithole. I'm origionally from factpile.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 4, 2011)

I know I'm gonna get a lot of flack for this, but I'm also from MVC.


----------



## Risyth (Oct 4, 2011)

This place is pretty much the same as MvC.

A few good threads, a lot of the same; a few good posters; mostly bad ones.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 4, 2011)

Risyth said:


> This place is pretty much the same as MvC.
> 
> A few good threads, a lot of the same; a few good posters; mostly bad ones.


You sound butthurt.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 4, 2011)

Well according to MVC, you guys take your wikis VERY seriously.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> I know I'm gonna get a lot of flack for this, but I'm also from MVC.



That's fine. Its not something that really matters. Though this place is full of arguing. More about the posters at each others throats .


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Well according to MVC, you guys take your wikis VERY seriously.



It's sometimes used when you know shit of the other verse. But good debators don't use it and ask for scans and do calcs.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah, so it's a lot like MVC?

Also, I just realized all the new guys before me filled out some long ass list. Is that mandatory?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 4, 2011)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 4, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Absolutely not.



Awesome then.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 4, 2011)

And so long as you don't share your strange fetishes with us, or have a bodily composition of over 50% gelatin, you'll do fine here.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Ah, so it's a lot like MVC?
> 
> Also, I just realized all the new guys before me filled out some long ass list. Is that mandatory?



They have retards, we have retards. But I think the better debators are here. 


No it is not mandatory.



Hopper. Got to ep 3


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 4, 2011)

I see the jelly rehabilitation program has begun to work.

There just may be hope for you yet.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I guess as long as this site doesn't have as many DBZtards or Sonicfags I'll be fine.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Well I guess as long as this site doesn't have as many DBZtards or Sonicfags I'll be fine.



Pfhahahahahahahahahahahaha

The DBZ wank isn't high but they are here. 

There are a list of fictions you'll see supported in the OBD. 


Quick question. 

What are your favorite series and how do you see yourself as a debator?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 4, 2011)

Pffff

Mikey letting any of the DBZtards roam free.

He's probably got a point to point deconstruction of DBZ power levels forged into his dying will and testament.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 4, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Quick question.
> 
> What are your favorite series and how do you see yourself as a debator?



Star Wars
Doctor Who
The Legend of Zelda
Dick Figures
Pirates of the Carribean
Super Mario
Futurama
Family Guy
The Simpsons
South Park
King of the Hill
Mortal Kombat
Resident Evil
Grand Theft Auto

That's all I can think of at the moment.

As for debating skill I suppose I'm pretty decent.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 4, 2011)

No anime or manga on your list, man.

What's up with that?


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 4, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> No anime or manga on your list, man.
> 
> What's up with that?



It just ain't my thing.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 4, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> It just ain't my thing.



Then welcome to the mango and animu dome, where 95% of the matches involve either Narido or Clorox.


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 4, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Then welcome to the mango and animu dome, where 95% of the matches involve either Narido or Clorox.



Heh, I get that. Clever.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> It just ain't my thing.



Well it usually is a big factor here in debates. Maybe you should start walking the path of quality .


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 4, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Well it usually is a big factor here in debates. Maybe you should start walking the path of quality .



He's got Doctor Who on that list.

He's at least half a mile further down that road than you.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 4, 2011)

Read JJBA and suddenly, you'll find that manga is certainly your thing.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> He's got Doctor Who on that list.
> 
> He's at least half a mile further down that road than you.



I read To Aru

I already got shit shoved on me from you and Dandy.   Should count for something.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 5, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> I read To Aru
> 
> I already got shit shoved on me from you and Dandy.   Should count for something.



Let me rescind my former statement.

He's walked around the world at least twice in comparison.


----------



## OS (Oct 5, 2011)

You friend


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 5, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> I posted on there for a while but I quickly tired of that shithole. I'm origionally from factpile.



cool never posted on factpile good site?



Negative Zero said:


> I know I'm gonna get a lot of flack for this, but I'm also from MVC.



that will be held against you if you act like the stereotypical MVC'er I don't think this place will profile over much if you figure out how the house rules work and post decent posts and all

welcome


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 5, 2011)

HI my name is HK nice to me you all


----------



## Negative Zero (Oct 5, 2011)

> cool never posted on factpile good site?


Actually of all the debating type sites I've ever seen, factpile has the smartest members and they all mostly get along (we still have our trolls of course).


----------



## Solrac (Oct 5, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> cool never posted on factpile good site?



I've posted there several times ocassionally since late 2008 and this past summer i recently joined their forum.


----------



## Redrins (Oct 6, 2011)

*Answers to*: Red, Redrins.
*Frontal bulge location*: Male.
*Current location*: Portugal.
*Nationality*: Portuguese.
*Ethnicity*: Caucasian.
*Religion*: N/A.
*Style*: None.
*Likes*: Doctor who, Fringe, Shin Megami Tensei, Bakemonogatari, Tenchi Muyo Ryo-oki!, Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, DemonBane, HxH, Ghost in the Shell, Saint Seiya, etc. 
*Dislikes*: Idiocy.
*Hobbies*: Lurking!
*Personality*: Passive aggressive / Just being calm. 
*Blood Type*: A-.
*Language*: English, Portuguese, a little of French and Spanish and learning Japanese.
*Power level*: 0.
*Strengths*: I don't really know, but you guys might figure them out.
*Weakness*: When I snap, I get really, really, really mad.
*Special Powers*: None.

In conclusion, I'm underwhelming but atleast I've lurked for a bit...


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 16, 2011)

hello i just made an account

*Answers to:* Anyone higher ranked then me
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* June 14th, 1993
*Current location:* Texas
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Spanish
*Religion:* Agnostic
*Style:* Stylish
*Likes:* Movies, comics, games and manga
*Dislikes:* dunno
*Hobbies:* debating, working out, hanging out with friends
*Personality:* laid-back
*Blood Type:* dunno
*Language:* English, Japenese, Spanish
*Power level:*  ∞
*Strengths: * i have intensley good adaptive skills and level headedness
*Weakness:* you'll never know (just try not looking for one it will make things easier for me)
*Special Powers:* i knew you were going to say that


----------



## Munchie41 (Oct 20, 2011)

Answers to: Munchie
Frontal bulge location: Male! 
Date of Birth: July 25, 93
Current location: Bodymore, Murderland
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Atheist
Style: None
Likes: Tenchi, formerly Bleach, One Piece, Marvel, DBZ, Legend of Dragoon, Pokemon, Digimon, MMA, and chronotrigger.
Dislikes: Naruto!!!
Hobbies:Anime, and Roleplay on Roleplayer.me
Personality: Calm until angered then I become the Hulk
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: (bad)English thats about it 
Power level: has OVER 9000! any OBD mod should have this.
Strengths: Genius level intellect except with spelling.
Weakness: Spelling, and memory
Special Powers: I can melt peoples by arguing a cold fusion generator made of nothing but ice is possible.


----------



## Skye S (Oct 27, 2011)

*Answers to*: Skye, SS
*Gender*: Male! 
*Date of Birth*: 5 May, 1994
*Current location*: California
*Nationality*: American, I think. >.>
*Ethnicity*: Asian, hooray
*Religion*: Xtian
*Style*: Huh?
*Likes*: Interesting things
*Dislikes*: Boring things
*Personality*: Rather social and addlebrained.
*Blood Type*: .____.
*Language*: English
*Power level*: derp?
*Strengths*: Symbolism. Idunno.
*Weakness*: Remembering why I did things.
*Special Powers*: I'm not that cool. =3=


----------



## Calamity (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard, everyone! 



			
				Redrins said:
			
		

> *Likes*: Doctor who, Fringe, Shin Megami Tensei, Bakemonogatari,  Tenchi Muyo Ryo-oki!, Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, DemonBane, HxH, Ghost  in the Shell, Saint Seiya, etc.



Yay, another SMT fan.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been here for 3 years, and I still haven't done this? Shame on me.

*Answers to*: jedijohn, though whatever people call me is fine (as long as it isn't disrespectful.
*Gender*: Male
*Date of Birth*: August 10, 1993
*Current location*: Illinois
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity*: Caucasian
*Religion*: Atheist
*Style*: Don't know what is meant by that.
*Likes*: Too many to put down.
*Dislikes*: Can't think of anything specific right now.
*Personality*: Introverted, Calm, very kind.
*Blood Type*: Not one clue.
*Language*: English
*Power level*: Putting OVER 9000!!!!! would be way to obvious
*Strengths*: Very intelligent. Very calm. Takes a lot to make me snap (barring a certain incident involving a certain ...regulars will know what I mean. Actually, that was really out of character for me. I really don't know why I snapped.)
*Weakness*: I have no common sense or social skills. I take things literally, which is why this next part confuses me.
*Special Powers*: Um, none?


----------



## Calamity (Oct 27, 2011)

godzillafan430 said:


> hello i just made an account
> 
> *Answers to:* Anyone higher ranked then me



I'm pretty sure that is not what it means.


----------



## Exogenesis Requiem (Oct 28, 2011)

May as well introduce myself first.

Answers to: I'll leave that up to your wonderful imaginations 
Frontal bulge location: Male.
Current location: England.
Nationality: English.
Ethnicity: Caucasian.
Religion: Humanity created the God's not the other way round.
Style: Like A Boss.
Likes: Video Games (Devil May Cry, Onimusha, God Of War) Manga (Toriko, One Piece) Alot of stuff really.
Dislikes: People who think they have the right to insult others simply because they view themselves of a superior intellect.
Hobbies: Muder. Just kidding...........Or am I. Dum dum DUMMMMMMM.
Personality: I'm like a hippie except i'm awesome.
Blood Type: I have blood.
Language: English 
Power level: I dont need power, I have brains. OH WAIT!
Strengths: I'm incredibly calm
Weakness: Laziness
Special Powers: I can find some small level of goodness in Fairy Tail


----------



## Destinyheroknight (Oct 28, 2011)

*Hello everybody*

Answers to: DHK
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: July 31 1986
Current location: Portland, OR
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: African American/Native American 
Religion: Christianity 
Style: 
Likes: Digimon, The Slayers, One Piece, Negima! and Fullmetal Alchemist
Dislikes: racist and sexist  
Hobbies: Anime, Gamer, Manga and Comics
Personality: Shy and calm
Blood Type: Red
Language: English (not the best) and some Japanese   
Power level: 1
Strengths: Resourceful 
Weakness: My spelling is bad and need to work on my English
Special Powers: Very resourceful at getting info


----------



## Calamity (Oct 28, 2011)

Destinyheroknight said:


> Answers to: Mods and Gods
> Frontal bulge location: Male
> Date of Birth: July 31 1986
> Current location: Portland, OR
> ...




Well, the answers to part actually means what names can others call you by?
Like Myself, I Answer to: MohsinMan99, MM99, X99, Mohsin.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome, all ye new people.


----------



## Destinyheroknight (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh ok, I thought it mean something LOL!


----------



## Asune (Oct 29, 2011)

Though I should have introduced myself two weeks ago, I recently noticed this thread.

Answers to:Asune, Kaila
Frontal bulge location: Female
Date of Birth: 1991
Current location: Some place in south america
Nationality: South american
Ethnicity: Not necessary to know, though it can be guessed
Religion: Agnostic
Style: As long as it's comfortable
Likes: Visual novels, books, video games, few mangas; rock music, smart fiction; smart people who actually thinks.
Dislikes: Popular series that aren't so great; Endless series; Games of the counter strike kind. People that just repeat stuff they heared in other sides
Hobbies: Read, write, play, etc.
Personality: A bit sarcastic and arrogant, though I know how to control myself
Blood Type: AB
Language: Spanish (native), and English
Power level: Endless Nine
Strengths: I don't like to lie (though it can't be avoided some times), I'm just the way I am anywhere.
Weakness: I get bored easily, I get easily upset when dealing with dumbs. Still need to get better when using English
Special Powers: Special powers? I'm just a normal girl.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 29, 2011)

Endless Sorcerer said:


> Though I should have introduced myself two weeks ago, I recently noticed this thread.
> 
> Answers to: Endless sorcerer, or Raziel
> Frontal bulge location: Female
> ...



Welcome, try to relax and enjoy the forums.


----------



## Asune (Oct 29, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> Welcome, try to relax and enjoy the forums.



Thanks, I'll do it


----------



## Nazirul Takashi (Oct 30, 2011)

How could I missed this thread?

Answers to: Nazirul. (Nazirul ONLY! Will not answer if been called Takashi)
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 1994
Current location: Somewhere in a peaceful country in South East Asia
Nationality: South East Asia
Ethnicity: Secret
Religion: Top Secret
Style: Don't care that much
Likes: A few things
Dislikes: See above
Hobbies: Read, write, play, slacking, sleep...
Personality: Secret.
Blood Type: AB
Language: Malay, and English
Power level: Screw power levels! I have money!
Strengths: Unknown.
Weakness: A LOT
Special Powers: I hath telekinesis


----------



## Feruna Lieutelou (Oct 31, 2011)

Answers to: Feruna OR Lieutelou. That is all.
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 13 November, 1992
Current location: S?o Paulo, Brazil
Nationality: Brazilian
Ethnicity: South American
Religion: Atheist
Style: wat
Likes: Nasuverse, DenYuuDen, a few other animes such as TTGL, various video game series.
Dislikes: Pretty much nothing, as long as it isn't annoying to a level no human would have patience to withstand.
Hobbies: Surfing the internet, playing video games, watching animes.
Personality: awsum...!
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: A good ammount of English, Portuguese, and little Spanish
Power level: 1337
Strengths: Badassery.
Weakness: Idiocy. That's it.
Special Powers: nope.avi


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2011)

Answers to: Xia, Xiammes, Sam
Frontal bulge location: Male! 
Date of Birth: October 1991
Current location: Ohio
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: Mostly dutch 
Religion: Christian
Style: Casual bits
Likes: Dragon Ball, Yu Yu Hakusho, Needless, Metal Gear, Resident Evil and various other things
Dislikes: Pretentious people, 
Hobbies: Gaming, Cartoons/Anime, taking care of my pets
Personality: Normally quite and like listening to other people, bit of a smart ass too.
Blood Type: AB+
Language: English, some spanish, ghetto english
Power level: Level 20 virgin
Strengths: I don't give up on what I am committed too.
Weakness: A stack of cards not neatly stacked, have a hard time committing to things, grammar.
Special Powers: I have the magic powers to change my sleeping schedule when I wish.


----------



## ZebraNitro (Nov 13, 2011)

Answers to: ZebraNitro, Zebra, Nitro 
Date of Birth: 4/20/1992
Current location: Pennsylvania
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: German/Irish 
Religion: Atheist
Style: Like clothes?  Who cares?
Likes: Berserk, Vagabond, Anything by Inio Asano or Naoki Urasawa, One Piece, HxH, many more 
Dislikes: Working
Hobbies: Watching Television, Gaming, Smoking, Drinking, 
Personality: Arrogant, Sarcastic
Blood Type: O+
Language: English
Power level: High
Strengths: Good Learner
Weakness: Delicate Social Situations
Special Powers: The power to never smoke too much.


----------



## bitethedust (Nov 13, 2011)

Answers to: Bitethedust, or just Bite.
Frontal bulge location: Male.
Date of Birth: 1996.
Current location: Hell yeah Chile.
Nationality: South american.
Ethnicity: You dont wanna know.
Religion: No one.
Style: I doubt this piece of crap is called style, really.
Likes: Books, video games, manga/anime, hard rock, my girlfriend
Dislikes: Overrated shonen crap (Naruto/Bleach/Fairy Tail).
Hobbies: Write poetry, play bass, and hang out with "the gang" (my friends/other members of my band)
Personality: Sarcastic and cocky as hell, megalomaniac, and very frickin crazy.
Blood Type: No fucking idea.
Language: Spanish is my native one, my english is not  very good.
Power level: The power level of a pissed off teenage boy with nunchakus.
Strengths: I dont give up easily.
Weakness: Maths...
Special Powers: Kinda decent mastery of nunchakus, enough to no hit myself while trying to hit somebody else.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 13, 2011)

Answers to: Byrd or Byrdman
Frontal bulge location: I am a Man
Date of Birth: 25 Feb 1988
Current location: Atlanta, Georgia (United States)
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: Afro-American
Religion: Christ Jesus
Style: Whatever I want 
Likes: Women, One Piece, Mecha video games and Anime, Chrono Cross, Mana series, Final Fantasy X, Any good action manga (Shounen or Shienen), Video games, 
Dislikes:Manga with retarded Stories , Bad video games, Childish minds, .
Hobbies: Reading, Video Games, Hanging with women or my friends, Anime or Manga.
Personality: Cool, Laid-back... like to joke around and discuss serious issues. Finds humor in about everything but can be serious if need be.
Blood Type: Don't know
Language: English 
Power level: Farmer with Shotgun level 
Strengths: Humor, analytically mind-set, very observant 
Weakness: Spelling, women, forgettable mind set at times
Special Powers: Classified 
__________________


----------



## Strange of Eternity (Dec 12, 2011)

*Introduction.*

Answers to: Strange of Eternity, YondaimeSennin, etc
Frontal bulge location: Male.
Current location: M?xico.
Nationality: Mexican.
Ethnicity: Doesn't really matter.
Religion: Atheist.
Style: Weird guy, but still sociable.
Likes: Video Games, Comics, Manga/Anime, Music(Anything from Rock to Jazz).
Dislikes: Fanboys, Crap music, Bleach.
Hobbies: Hang out with friends, girlfriend, reading, well, actuly a lot of things.
Personality: Kind, but still able to stand of for myself or the ones arround me when needed.
Blood Type: Don't know for sure, but think it's O.
Language: Spanish, Medium to Good english, poor italian and just as bad portuguese.
Power level: A state secret.
Strengths: Debate, logic, curiosity, 
Weakness: Run out of patience easily.
Special Powers: Be inmune to society most stupid rules.


----------



## AldiousIII (Dec 15, 2011)

Answers to: Aldious
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 7 June, 199*
Current location: K.L. Malaysia
Nationality: Malaysian
Ethnicity: Chinese
Religion: N/A
Style: N/A
Likes: Nagato, The Joker, KitKat, Rock music
Dislikes: Hypocrites that act as religious people, Discrimination, Gore, Modern music
Hobbies: Squash (it's a racquet game), Reading, Playing my piano
Personality: Diagnosed with OCD since a young age. You guess.
Blood Type: A or B.
Language: English, Chinese, Malay, (a little bit of) French and Japanese
Power level: Under judgment.
Strengths: Math, typing, science.
Weakness: Asthma 
Special Powers: N/A (under judgment)

I hope I can make friends with everybody else.


----------



## Sergetank (Dec 26, 2011)

*Answers to:*
Serge, Sergetank, Serj
*Frontal bulge location:*
Male
*Date of Birth:*
February 14, 1992
*Current location:*
Utah
*Nationality:*
American
*Ethnicity:*
Hispanic
*Religion:*
Mormon
*Style:*
I, uh. Are jeans cool? I like jeans.
*Likes:*
Super Power and Giant Robot Anime (Darker than Black and Code Geass for the most part), RPG's (Persona 3 is my favorite), FPS' (Counter-Strike, Left 4 Dead, and Halo), RTS' (Starcraft mostly), Rhythm (Rock Band + Elite Beat Agents are <3!) Role-Playing (real time), reading (Michael Crichton, Stephen King, and R. A. Salvatore, hrngh).
And the color *Lime.*
*Dislikes:*
Green beans.
*Hobbies:*
What.
*Personality:*
Laid back unless I'm tired. Then I'm just a lazy slag.
*Blood Type:*
It's red and tastes okay. I'm all set.
*Language:*
English, but I like to think I know French and Spanish (which I do; I just haven't spoken either of them in years. Do I get a medal now?)
*Power level:*
Street Level, but I'm hax as all out
*Strengths:*
I held a katana once that an asian saleslady offered to sell me. I'm obviously part ninja now.
*Weakness:*
Can't really kill anything, wears glasses so limited vision, women.
*Special Powers:*
When ever I'm killed, I come back with resistance to whatever killed me last. No exceptions.​


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 26, 2011)

That green font is painful to read....


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 26, 2011)

More like impossible .


----------



## Pavitre (Dec 28, 2011)

Answers to: Pav, Pavi, Pavitre
Frontal bulge location: Male!
Date of Birth: 31st Mar 1988
Current location: Noida, India
Nationality: Indian
Ethnicity: South-east asian
Religion: Neither for any nor against any
Style: w/e situation demands
Likes: too many things
Dislikes: few things
Hobbies: exercising, anime etc. etc.
Personality:  easy to get along i guess
Blood Type: idk
Language: English, Hindi
Power level: look through the scouter
Strengths: certainly not a jack of all trades but..
Weakness: I am only a human
Special Powers: none


----------



## Calamity (Dec 28, 2011)

^Ho ho, Welcome dude. Another Indian joins the fray.


----------



## Pavitre (Dec 30, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> ^Ho ho, Welcome dude. Another Indian joins the fray.



Thanks but... this forums seems the same as before I left , too much unwanted support for naruto char's and no one debating with panel feats unless they have the exact calc's with them...


----------



## CrimsonAvatar (Jan 6, 2012)

Answers to: Crimsonavatar
Frontal bulge location: Male! 
Date of Birth: July 1rst, 1986
Current location: Michigan, USA
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Is this really necessary?
Style: 
Likes: Star Wars, Anime/Manga, comic Books, Video Games, Archaeology, Bladed weapons, Pepsi, fighting (real life not on the internet)
Dislikes: Violence against women, people cussing at me, those who don't respect others opinions
Hobbies: Anime/manga, collecting Swords, Martial Arts 
Personality: No idea
Blood Type: AB
Language: English 
Power level: No Idea
Strengths: Unknown
Weakness: Spelling, typos, punctuation.
Special Powers: Drinking alot of pepsi, Berserker


----------



## darthgoober (Jan 7, 2012)

Answers to: darthgoober, darth, goober, goob... you know I don't really care, what's in a name anyway.
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 4 Oct, 1980
Current location: Oklahoma, USA
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Mutt
Religion: Christianish
Likes: Sex, Comics, TV, Video games, recreational drugs
Dislikes:Most other things
Hobbies: See likes
Personality:Varies day to day.
Blood Type: O.
Language: English 
Power level: Variable
Strengths: Too much free time.
Weakness: Too much free time.
Special Powers: Too sexy for my shirt...


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2012)

*Answers to:* Winny, Aji, A.T., Lyra
*Frontal bulge location:* 
*Date of Birth:* November 5th, 1989
*Current location:* Kent, England
*Nationality:* British
*Ethnicity:* White British
*Religion:* Is apatheism a religion?
*Style:* Punky stuff
*Likes:* Tea, pizza, tea, videogames, tea, comedy films/series and tea
*Dislikes:* Coffee, mushrooms, eggs, romance/drama films/series
*Hobbies:* Writing
*Personality:* A manipulative tyrant from another dimension, I sow destruction everywhere I go. Entire sections multiverses fear my power, allowing me to rule them with an iron keyboard. Kneel before Zod Winny!
*Blood Type:* O-
*Language:* Proper English
*Power Level:* 42
*Strengths:* Creative, resourceful
*Weakness:* All my powers rely on a supply of tea and internet
*Special Powers:* Reality warping in certain forums dimensions, mind control and an assortment of crazy awesome powers of Britishness (but I have to drink tea to maintain them)


----------



## Xadlin (Jan 10, 2012)

*Answers to:* Xadlin, Xadlin24, Executioner
*Frontal bulge location:* Male...
*Date of Birth:* 28 Mars, 1993
*Current location:* Stockholm, Sweden
*Nationality:* Swede
*Ethnicity:* White Swede
*Religion:* Mormon
*Style:* Casual bits
*Likes:* Ice-cream, Skyrim, Discord, Fluttershy, LOTR, Batman, One Piece, JJBA
*Dislikes:*Naruto vs Pein anime battle.
*Hobbies:*Anime, Intrument, drawing, reading
Personality: like pinkie pie
Blood Type: No idea.
*Language: *Swedish, english, little spanish, Robber-language
*Power level:* 300
*Strengths: *Stubborn
*Weakness:* Unlike y'all, I'm not turned on by ponies.
*Special Powers:*The ability to insult any person on the earth, by accident.


----------



## Cyber2Cyke (Jan 10, 2012)

Answers to: None except me
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: August 07, 1989
Current location: Philippines
Nationality: Filipino
Ethnicity: I.L.O.K.A.N.O.
Religion: Catholic in Hiatus
Style: Devil's Advocate
Likes: Whoppin' asses
Dislikes: Boredom
Hobbies: watching Anime, DVD movies, documetaries; Manga reading; and others(too many to mention)
Personality: Don't-F***-with-Me
Blood Type: O+
Language: Filipino, English, Machine Language
Power level: Enough to make Saiyan Scouters explode in an instant 
Strengths: Cunning, Relentless, Opportunist, Pipe Bombs
Weakness: Insomniac
Special Powers: Ability to beat TOAA like a b**ch, JK.


----------



## davillage (Jan 12, 2012)

Answers to: What was the Question?
Frontal bulge location: Yes.
Date of Birth: 21 Nov, 1985
Current location: My Bed Computer on my Lap
Nationality: German
Ethnicity: Is that a trick question?
Religion: None
Style: Nerdy
Likes: Things i dont  dislike
Dislikes: Things i do dislike
Hobbies: Internet
Personality: Balanced 
Blood Type: Dont know
Language: German and English wit teh bad Spellingz
Power level: Mid Human
Weakness: Beeing Human
Special Powers: Thumbs


----------



## Judas (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't suck and you'll be fine.


----------



## Seraphine (Jan 14, 2012)

New to the OBD here.  I'll read the rules of banned threads and such, and try to be a good contribution to the OBD.

The name is Seraphine, nice to meet you all.  :33


----------



## ShaolinExile (Jan 20, 2012)

*Answers to:* Shao
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 9th of June 1983
*Current location:* Orlando, FL
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Heinz 57
*Religion:* Agnostic Athiest
*Style:* Hobo
*Likes:* Music, video games, comics, books, movies, dancing, books, mixed martial arts, tabletop games, books, anime/manga. Most things people enjoy, if not the same genres. Oh, and books.
*Dislikes:* I like to surprise people.
*Hobbies:* Gaming, reading, consuming media, some BJJ, mostly just relaxing and enjoying life.
*Personality:* Borderline schizophrenic.
*Blood Type:* Uh, AB+? I would have to go find my donor card. Been awhile.
*Language:* English, but strained at best.
*Power level:* Whatever power level it takes to speedblitz a bowl of macaroni and cheese.
*Strengths:* Over 490 days logged into FFXI, 220 into WoW, 305 into DAoC, and currently playing DCUO
*Weakness:* Oh God, what have I done with my life.
*Special Powers:* Laughing really hard at the idea that America is a free country. bama

Also strange that I decided to choose Jaqen H'ghar as my avatar, come here and see the previous introduction has a Cersei theme goin' on. Pffft. Lannisters.

*EDIT:* Bolded things to make them more ascetically pleasing to mine eyes.


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 24, 2012)

Welp its been a while.

Sup guys.

I promise to try and contribute.


----------



## Nosreffej15 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Answers to:* Nosreffej15/Jeff/Jepoy/Sasuke
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 28 January, 1990
*Current location:* Manila., Philippines
*Nationality:* English, Tagalog, Rinconada
*Ethnicity:* Was called, "Kayumanggi"
*Religion:* A Christian.. 
*Style:* Non -Casual & Casual.. 
*Likes:* Naruto manga/NF Library, other stuff you wouldn't want to know. 
*Dislikes:*Porn, snakes, rats, and spiders, also woods.
*Hobbies:*Anime, online gaming, technology, Playing Sports, Writing Poems.
*Personality:*I usually kept to myself because people usually get on my nerves. Despite my hostilely, people like me for some reason and won't leave me alone (especially secretly gay guys and bipolar girls). When Im in the mood, Im very talkative and a clown. I never put any effort into anything which would explain why I am were I am.
*Blood Type:* A
*Language: *English and I can read a little Japanese and Korean Languages..
*Power level:* Godlike.. 
*Strengths: *Reading abilities, sense of humor, athletic ability.
*Weakness:* When people ignore me 
*Special Powers:*I can stare at people and make them see their doom/greatest demise, and scream inside their mind and blow their mind apart, inside out. I am the most evil-est villain in the world and I will take over the world. I took control over the major world leader's body in the year of 5928, and then detroyed him, pushed the big red button and recreated the world in my image  (Long special power, huh..)
​


----------



## KiteSora (Jan 27, 2012)

Answers to: KiteSora
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: May 24
Current location: New york, USA
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Jamaican, Chinese, Italian, Puerto Rican are the main ones.I'm also many others and I'm not joking.
Likes: Anime/manga, some comics, video games, at times politics, to lazy to list others
Dislikes: YOU....forget I said that
Language: English
Power level: Maximum


----------



## TehChron (Jan 27, 2012)

Answers to: No one, really
Frontal bulge location: Male 
Date of Birth: 12 February, 1988
Current location: Ehhh
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White English
Religion: Ehhh
Style: Casual
Likes: Anything that isnt badly written.
Dislikes: Evil crap.
Hobbies:Anime, gaming, reading, thinking.
Personality: Polite, generous, conniving, cruel, contradictory, hypocritical, kind.
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English
Power level: 1200
Strengths: Adaptability.
Weakness: Spelling, typos,arrogance.
Special Powers: Ability to learn anything


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

Well... Im new here, so hey and whatnot


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

So...um... any reason why this site seems to be obsessed with Naruto as there was alot of Naruto themed stuff while i was signing up and getting an avatar. jw


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 3, 2012)

StealthRanger said:


> So...um... any reason why this site seems to be obsessed with Naruto as there was alot of Naruto themed stuff while i was signing up and getting an avatar. jw



How about the fact this site is a Naruto site.


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> How about the fact this this site is a Naruto site.



From what i've seen from lurking this site likes putting the HST in stomps for teh lulz lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 3, 2012)

StealthRanger said:


> From what i've seen from lurking this site likes putting the HST in stomps for teh lulz lol



true.


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> true.



Anyways im new here and all, i originally migrated from FactPile now that its going to shit due to fantards that are becoming more of a problem


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 3, 2012)

StealthRanger said:


> Anyways im new here and all, i originally migrated from FactPile now that its going to shit due to fantards that are becoming more of a problem



Welcome.

I was a lurker there.


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I was a lurker there.



Meh, if you're lurking now the sites pretty much going to shit nowadays as we've been getting several YouTube 'debators' who foul up the site now

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 3, 2012)

Resize your sig, it's way over limits.


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2012)

@Stealthranger

Thumbs up for having teh massive badass Sauron in your siggy.


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Resize your sig, it's way over limits.



Apologies but, how do i do that? 



> Thumbs up for having teh massive badass Sauron in your siggy



Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 3, 2012)

> For normal members, your total signature space allowed is 550 (Width) x 400 (Height). This includes space taken up within closed spoiler tags, text, and images.



Resize them to the appropriate dimensions in paint or something.

Just saying this so you don't get infractions after just signing up. A few of the mods are rather trigger happy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 3, 2012)

StealthRanger said:


> Meh, if you're lurking now the sites pretty much going to shit nowadays as we've been getting several YouTube 'debators' who foul up the site now
> 
> Thanks for the welcome



Meh i stopped after realizing how much they over rate characters like Alucard, Master Chief, etc.

Anyway, no problem.


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Meh i stopped after realizing how much they over rate characters like Alucard, Master Chief, etc.
> 
> Anyway, no problem.



Alucard's been losing more of his matches recently and MC has lost 90% of his matches

Anyways we've been getting in influx of YT 'debators' and seeing as the admin there is FAR too lenient in banning massive trolls like him, yeah


----------



## Xeno Dimentio (Feb 6, 2012)

"And so i arrive, like a sudden windstorm at a kindergarten picnic!"

Get that reference, you will be my friend.
-
Anyway I'm also here from Factpile. Hell you could tell that from Googling my username.
I'm here because I've wanted to expand my geeky debating horizons, and this one seemed much better then Spacebattles.
So what differences can I expect to see in this site then from Factpile?
Same deal with posting matches?(ie do I need to suggest them?)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 6, 2012)

Xeno Dimentio said:


> "And so i arrive, like a sudden windstorm at a kindergarten picnic!"
> 
> Get that reference, you will be my friend.
> -
> ...



Try not to make rape threads and there is less troll freedom here.


----------



## Xeno Dimentio (Feb 6, 2012)

This pleases me.... And Stealth was right about the trolling getting out of hand. Did he tell you about this Murder guy? He's got to be the worst.
-
So no stomp matches..... Does that mean I can just post matches whenever? Guts different....
-
Im also pleased to see there seem to be no haters...
-
And I'm rapidly learning this site isn't very iPod Safari friendly lol.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 6, 2012)

Use firefox instead.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 6, 2012)

Xeno Dimentio said:


> This pleases me.... And Stealth was right about the trolling getting out of hand. Did he tell you about this Murder guy? He's got to be the worst.
> -
> So no stomp matches..... Does that mean I can just post matches whenever? Guts different....
> -
> ...



Well try not to make stomps. (It's not your fault if you make one but if you do make one on purpose be sure to make it hilariously epic.)

Alright glad to see we got some potential newcomers but yeah try fire fox. 

Well it would be better not to post too many matches maybe at least two as a maximum.


----------



## Xeno Dimentio (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. GlaD to have a warm welcome.


----------



## Calamity (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome everyone!
...
First ban so soon? :ho


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 6, 2012)

Damn that guy had potential


----------



## goggleboy91 (Feb 12, 2012)

Answers to: Goggleboy, Goggles, any other nickname with goggle or boy.
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: January 26 1991
Current location: Freedomland
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Redguard (heh)
Religion: I dunno.
Style: No stains. No smell. Good to go.
Likes: Shounen Anime
Dislikes: Reality
Hobbies: Anime, sleeping, eating.......
Personality: Passive-aggressive
Blood Type: B positive
Language: English
Power level: Random background chunin level
Strengths: Really good with rubber bands
Weakness: List of all Positive human traits. Yea, pretty much the opposite of that. 
Special Powers: Ability to make any situation awkward just by speaking.


----------



## Quant (Feb 15, 2012)

*Answers to:* Quant.
*Frontal bulge location:* Female.
*Date of Birth:* 14 December.
*Current location:* Vilnius, Lithuania.
*Nationality:* Lithuanian.
*Ethnicity:* White Lithuanian.
*Religion:* none.
*Style:* none.
*Likes:* Samurai Deeper Kyo, Pandora Hearts, A Fairy Tale for the Demon lord, Tower of God, D.Gray-man, Kubera, Shin Angyo Onshi, Lord of the Rings, Claymore...
*Dislikes:* Trolls, cocky people, rapists, abusers, backstabbers, shipping, dumb fans, yaoi, yaoi fangirls/fans,...
*Hobbies:* Sleeping, chocolate, manga, drawing, researching, music...
*Personality:* Well I try to be friendly but if you're retarded don't expect anything. Sometimes sarcactic, not very social.
*Blood Type:* Don't remember.
*Language: * Lithuanian, English(some), Russian(very little).
*Power level:* 42.
*Strengths: * Research, stubborness.
*Weakness:* Courage, anxiety, spelling, lazyness, chocolate, math, physics.
*Special Powers:* Nothing exceptional.


----------



## Casey Rhodes (Feb 17, 2012)

Answers to: Casey, CR, I don't even care really.
Frontal bulge location: Male 
Date of Birth: May 29, 1996
Current location: Lost in space.
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: African American
Religion: Registered Jedi Knight (not joking the UK rocks)
Style: Casual bits
Likes: 
Personality:
Blood Type: Not a clue
Language: English
Power level:1,000,000
Strengths: None to speak of.
Weakness: I have no idea, but the second I find out I'm covering them up.
Special Powers: The ability to ask to be taught how to dougie


----------



## Roman55 (Feb 18, 2012)

Answers to: Roman
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: Dec 30, 1991
Current location: Like I'd tell you.
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Hispanic (Puerto Rican to be exact)
Religion: Catholic
Style: Not telling
Likes: Still not telling
Personality: Fuck you.
Blood Type: Not a clue
Language: English
Power level: Should you care
Strengths: None to speak of.
Weakness: See Above.
Special Powers: See Above


----------



## manidk (Mar 1, 2012)

*Answers to:* Manidk.
*Frontal bulge location:* Male.
*Date of Birth:* 11 January.
*Current location:* Texas.
*Nationality:* 'murrcan
*Ethnicity:* White.
*Religion:* Doesn't Matter.
*Style:* Nonexistent.
*Likes:* SDK, KHR, 666 Satan, Code: Breaker, D. Gray-Man, One Piece, etc.
*Dislikes:* Lots.
*Hobbies:* Music, Skateboarding.
*Personality*: Laid-Back
*Blood Type:* No Clue.
*Language:* English.  Small amount of Spanish.
*Power level*: 3.14159265
*Strengths:* None worth noting.
*Weakness:* Ditto
Special Powers: The ability to, no matter where I am, always know my exact distance from Chicago.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Mar 23, 2012)

Answers to: Whatever you want to call me.
Frontal bulge location: Male.
Date of Birth: 15 April.
Current location: Victoria, Australia.
Nationality: Australian.
Ethnicity: Caucasian.
Religion: Christian.
Style: Non-existent.
Likes: Star Wars, Shin Megami Tensei, RPGs of nearly any kind, Fullmetal Alchemist, Soul Eater, Lord of the Rings, Many different books, The Lucifer and Biscuit hammer, Doctor Who, Firefly, Watchmen, The Sandman, Avatar the Last Airbender, Knights of the Old Republic, Civilization, Devil May Cry and many more things.
Dislikes: Inequality, bigotry, bad things, etc. etc...
Hobbies: Watching anime, reading manga, reading books, playing games, playing music, playing the YuGiOh TCG.
Personality:I'll let you decide this for yourself.
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English, a little bit of Japanese and a few sentences of French.
Power level: Eight.
Strengths: Apparently, I'm quite good at schoolwork.
Weakness: Too many to list.
Special Powers:None.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess I'll do one of these~
*Nicknames: * GB , Greenbeast, Saturgay, Saturpat
*Date of Birth:* I'm 17.
*Current location:* Massachusetts
*Nationality:* Boricua
*Likes:* mafia games, reading, writing umm idk what else
*Dislikes:* a lot of things
*Personality: *you'll see
*Language:* English, Spanish, Very Basic French
*Power level: *4
*Weakness:* I don't think before I type so I tend to post stupid post. I usually realize it a bit after though and try to correct whatever it is.


----------



## Voyeur (Apr 3, 2012)

Answers to: Whatever
Frontal bulge location: Male.
Date of Birth: 10 December
Current location: Texas.
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Hispanic
Religion: Independent Christian
Style: Nonexistent.
Likes:  Devil May Cry, Yu Yu Hakusho, DBZ, Gantz, Trigun, G.I.T.S, The Matrix, Star Wars, DC Comics, Stephen King
Dislikes: You'll know when you see it.
Hobbies: Reading novels, Manga, watching anime, Video games, Magic the Gathering, learning about new fictions, etc.
Personality: Laid-Back
Blood Type: Don't know.
Language: English. Spanish some German.
Power level: 3.14159265
Strengths: Nothing major.
Weakness: Food, notably Pizza.
Special Powers: You'll see.


----------



## Soul (Apr 3, 2012)

*Nicknames*: Flash/Soul.
*Date of Birth*: April 30, 1992.
*Current location*: Mexico.
*Nationality*: Double nationality (Mexican/US Citizen).
*Likes*: Music, sports, etc.
*Dislikes*: Hard to say.
*Personality*: Calmed and collected.
*Language*: English, Spanish, basic French, basic Japanse, basic Italian and basic portuguese.
*Power level*: 8/10.
*Weakness*: None.


----------



## Es (Apr 3, 2012)

I can rep three bars now, nice


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 5, 2012)

*Answers to*: AG, AfterGlowZ, AGZ, Stormwatch, Stormy
*Frontal bulge location*: Male.
*Date of Birth*: May 17 -85
*Current location*: Stockholm, Sweden
*Nationality*: Swedish
*Ethnicity*: Half-Jewish
*Religion*: Christian
*Style*: Too Cool for School
*Likes*: Not being sober
*Dislikes*: Lots.
*Hobbies*: Drugs, alcohol, comics, manga, judging people
*Personality*: Friendly in real life, total dickhole online
*Blood Type*: B, I think
*Language*: English & Swedish
*Power level*: Mega
*Strengths*: Great memory, analytic 
*Weakness*: Drugs & Alcohol
*Special Powers*: Impressions of various characters and being ridiculously good looking.

(Also for the record, I am only listed as a troll in the OBD because some butthurt mod couldn't handle me debating against some precious property of his.)

*Backstory*: I came to NF when I was banned from MVC (God, what a shithole), where I am quite well-known as either the best member or the worst, depending if you ask people with a working brain or cum gurgling shitfucks. Pretty well-known for shaming Genius (I'm sure many of you have heard of that turd in a punch bowl) on a regular basis and proving every one of his grand delusions wrong, as well as constantly owning the other resident fucktards at MVC.
What's that you say? Flaming? 
Yes, I am quite prone to flaming, hell I'll flame somebody at the drop of a hat, and I'm pretty much singlehandedly responsible for MVC changing their rules on flaming.

I also have an on-going feud (from his direction) with Cid, the grendle licking jizz stain shithead who happens to be the admin of MVC and who pretty much bans me on sight if I ever go online. All stems back from when I used to mod the VS forum (more or less alone), and when I refused to give Cid's family special treatment, Cid became severly buttdevasted and banned me for six months, leaving the VS forum unattended. It quickly degenerated back into the complete shithole it used to be.

Darth Nihilus can totally attest to everything I'm writing being legit, as we are like totally BFFs.

Lastly, I believe the OBD should have a thread specifically made to bash MVC and its members, along with some of the funnier assumptions from their retarded VS forum. 
Let's all be friends in the name of hate.

Questions?


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 5, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> Lastly, I believe the OBD should have a thread specifically made to bash MVC and its members, along with some of the funnier assumptions from their retarded VS forum.
> Let's all be friends in the name of hate.
> Questions?



You might want to check .

Not entirely devoted to MvC but much of it bashes them.

Welcome to all you new people too.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 5, 2012)

yep, we have perfectly serviceable bash thread 

I'd post a bunch of crap from SB, but I'd be quoting forever and non members can't view their forums because their servers are shit


----------



## Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

I joined this site because I want to broaden my debating skills. I come from Factpile and Lounge. Not really much else to say unless someone wants more information.


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 16, 2012)

Lightning Heaven said:


> I joined this site because I want to broaden my debating skills. I come from Factpile and *Lounge*. Not really much else to say unless someone wants more information.



Which one of the troglodytes are you?


----------



## Vermin (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, I am not new to NF, but I wanted to properly introduce myself to the OBD. So I'll give it my best shot!

Hopefully, I will start posting here regulary. 

* Anwsers to: * Alpha, Ray, Zoroark, other nicknames I'll gain.
* Frontal buldge location: * This means gender, right? I am female.
* Date of birth: * July 1, 1996 (15)
* Current location: * Atlanta, GA
* Nationality: * American
* Ethnicity: * African-American and Caucasian
* Religion: * Christianity
* Style: * I think everyone has their own unique style, but mine is tomboyish w/ simple class.
* Likes * Many things. Cooking, hunting, fishing, music, anime, manga, computers, animals, and sleeping.
* Dislikes: * My Spanish teacher, other things.
* Hobbies: * Sleeping, pulling pranks.
* Personality: * Wants to be everyones friend to those that deserve it.
* Blood Type: * A-
* Language: * English & Spanish
* Power Level * In Pokemon terms, a Lv. 100. 
* Strengths *: School based categories
* Weakness: * Sugars, I am extremely lazy and a major procrastinator.
* Special powers: * As Zoroark, I am a great illusion master capable of tricking the best. I can be anyone or anything; so watch out!

And that is basically it.


----------



## Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> Which one of the troglodytes are you?



Haha, my name there's Lightning, the same in Factpile. I believe in calcs though, unlike the majority there. I don't hate the OBD or dislike it. I usually use info from here to debate there except for the sci-fi threads.


----------



## Merlight (Apr 27, 2012)

*Answers to:* Merlight
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* May 21, 1995
*Current location:* Peoria, AZ
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* White/Navajo/Irish/Dutch
*Religion:* Christian
*Style:*  Unnoticeable
*Likes:*  Chocolate!!!!!!
*Dislikes:*  Depression
*Hobbies:* Video Gaming
*Personality:* Quiet
*Blood Type:* O
*Language:* English, Spanish
*Power level:* (9000^Infinity)/0
*Strengths:* Creative
*Weakness:* Staying Awake
*Special Powers:* Clairvoyance


----------



## Tray (May 6, 2012)

I don't get it. I joined 5 monthes ago
And there are people newer than me who aren't portrayed as newbies

Anyways, I like anime and I come from the lounge forums


----------



## Darkness Incarnate (May 6, 2012)

*Answers to:* The Darkness guy, Darkness
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 23/04/95
*Current location:* U.K
*Nationality:* British
*Ethnicity:* Mixed-raced
*Religion:* Atheist
*Style:* Casual
*Likes:* Anime, Manga, Comics, Football(Yes, Soccer), Video Games
*Dislikes:* Religion, Gays, Arrogance, Various Insects
*Hobbies:* Sports, Manga, Anime, Comics, Movies, Other Stuff
*Personality:* Relaxed, can have a laugh, Can be serious at times
*Blood Type:* Don't remember
*Language:* English, A little Italian
*Power level:* Over 8000
*Strengths:* Ability to shut down fanboys
*Weakness:* I tend to give up on a debate if the person i'm debating has absolutely no reasoning what so ever, Really lazy
*Special Powers:* Infinite Speed


----------



## haseeb2225 (May 7, 2012)

Answers to: roronoazoro3000
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 24/04/1995
Current location: United Kingdom
Nationality: British
Ethnicity: Pakistani
Religion: Islam
Style: Modesty
Likes: Manga, Anime, Comparative Religions and Cultures, Video Games, etc 
Dislikes: Racism, Discrimination, Bullying, Criminals, etc
Hobbies: My hobbies are pretty much what my Likes are
Personality: Kind, Generous, Just, and an overall Righteous person
Blood Type: I have no idea
Language: Mainly English, Know how to read Arabic
Power level: 9/10
Strengths: IT (Information Tech), Excellent Memory, Rare Talent
Weakness: Maybe knowledge that I lack, sometimes go off-topic
Special Powers: Santoryu (Three-Sword Style)


----------



## Calamity (May 8, 2012)

haseeb2225 said:


> Answers to: roronoazoro3000
> Frontal bulge location: Male
> Date of Birth: 24/04/1995
> Current location: United Kingdom
> ...



It seems we have a lot in common but your intro is full of wank bro. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








...
Welcome to the OBD anyway! Hope you prove to be a decent member.


----------



## PakiSama (May 9, 2012)

Answers to: Luis, Louis, Paki, Paki Sama,PaQui, pAKY, PakiSama9000,Chewy, Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: August 31, 1992
Current location: IneterMetro Unversty, Puerto Rico
Nationality: Puerto Rico
Ethnicity: Hispanic
Religion: Catholic
Style: Cap backwads, sunglasses, hodi jacket, shirt jeans 
 Likes: Cinema, Anime, Manga,Novels, Pools Beaches, Music Visual Novels ,Video Games Web toons , Mawha, my dog 
Dislikes: Wrongful Arrogance .
Hobbies: Pretty much doing the stuff I said I liked.
Personality: Bad grammer , a bit rude ovral nice guy though, good snse of humur a bit gulibal and essentric Language: English/learning spanish
Power level:exactly  9,000,
Special Powers: to mind fuck people with Paki Logic, and awsm recoveries.


----------



## Əyin (May 17, 2012)

Answers to: Anti, AR, AntiReal
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 01 October
Current location: Somewhere in Asia
Nationality: Somewhere in Asia
Ethnicity: Asian
Religion: It's a sensitive matters
Style: None
Likes: Anything when in the mood. Observe something
Dislikes: Overuse fanservice ecchi-thing 
Hobbies: Anime, browsing, badass games
Personality: I usually stay nice unless someone tried to mess with me = eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth. I usually observing and not too much debating because I'm still suck at it
Blood Type: 0
Language: moderate English (forgive me if make mistake on grammars)
Power level: Normal human
Strengths: Normal guy
Weakness: Still a noob/sucker when comes debating, even tough I already lurked the OBD for a years.
Special Powers: Being a bystander/observer, avoiding any flaming thread.


----------



## Berserker01 (May 18, 2012)

Answers to: Berserker/*Berk*/Awesome/Dipshit/God (Call me Berk pl0x)
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: July 30, 1992
Current location: Under your bed
Nationality: Asgardian
Ethnicity: Eurasian/Mixed
Religion: Roman Catholic
Style: Depends on event, yet usually a nice polo and pants.
Likes: Killing Time
Dislikes: Assholes, Smart asses, posers and ignorant jackass wankers
Hobbies: TV, Junk Food, Food, Playing guitar and piano, Writing, Badminton, Basketball, Soccer, Boxing, Chemistry
Personality: ENFJ, Quite bland at first but goofy later on. Sarcastic, pretty offensive and witty in talking back when I feel like it, Social, Noisy
Blood Type: Divine
Language: English, Cursing in various languages
Power level: Incalculable.
Strengths: 131 IQ Test a few years back, Pranking, Manipulation 
Weakness: Can be angered by ignorant wankers, maximum laziness, terribad at reading girls I'm interested in.
Special Powers: Never gaining weight, Unpredictability, Cleverness, On-the-spot mastery


----------



## Chuck (May 19, 2012)

*Answers to:* The Flying Chuck
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 29 August 1990
*Current location:* Room 1408
*Nationality:* Earthling
*Ethnicity:* Asian
*Religion:* Catholic
*Style:* prefer casual and/or formal
*Likes:* a lot of things
*Dislikes:* a lot of things also
*Hobbies:* going on NF ()
*Personality: *awkward
*Blood Type:* red
*Language: * English
*Power level:* mid tier
*Strengths: * I forgot
*Weakness:* I can't tell you that
*Special Powers:* Multiversal reality warper


----------



## Endless Mike (May 19, 2012)

Not an introduction but since the convo thread is gone, I think I'll just let everyone know here that I'll be visiting the OBD a lot less from now on. This is due to a combination of several factors:

1. Too many terrible posters/noobs/trolls, and I'm tired of always having to set them straight.

2. Too much trolling. It seems that most OBD vets aren't even interested in real debating anymore.

3. 99% of threads nowadays are either the same crap that's been doing for years rehashed (NARUTO CHAR VS ONE PIECE CHARACTER, WHO WOULD WIN GUYZ?), stupid noob threads/stomps (GURREN LAGANN VS NARUTOVERSE), retarded troll threads (HEY LET'S PUT NEGIMA/TOARU UP AGAINST SOMEONE THEY HAVE NO HOPE OF BEATING AND FILL THE THREAD WITH DUMB JOKES/BASHING POSTS INSTEAD OF ACTUAL DEBATING) or threads featuring obscure characters that no one knows enough about to have a debate

4. I'm tired of *HAVING TO EXPLAIN THE SAME SHIT OVER AND OVER AGAIN TO PEOPLE*. You'd think after 6 years arguments like "character statements should be accepted on faith" and "no-limits fallacy is a valid debate tactic" would be dead and fucking buried, but they're not. I'm getting tired of this shit.

I'll still be showing up, of course, just not with the frequency I used to.


----------



## Calamity (May 19, 2012)

^We'll all miss you. 

I hope you'll at least put in a few good debates this year to win the "Best Debater" award.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 19, 2012)

Nah, I'm just more optimistic than most...



> I hope you'll at least put in a few good debates this year to win the "Best Debater" award



Depends. Call me if Red starts wanking something, I've been looking for another opportunity to smack him down.


----------



## The Millennium King (May 19, 2012)

Well.. Hi.. I guess..


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2012)

Pretty much the exact same feelings.

I got 35k posts logged on this section. But I'm just so weary.
I'll come and visit, and maybe some day come exams season be more active, but right now, let a new generation of sensibles fight the endless onslaught of retards


Anytime now New Generation


----------



## Basilikos (May 19, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Not an introduction but since the convo thread is gone, I think I'll just let everyone know here that I'll be visiting the OBD a lot less from now on. This is due to a combination of several factors:
> 
> 1. Too many terrible posters/noobs/trolls, and I'm tired of always having to set them straight.
> 
> ...


Mike, there have been some interesting threads in recent months involving series like Houshin Engi, SDK, and Nanohaverse. I can't say I've seen you in even a few of them. So are you only paying attention to the lame threads or what?

Sure the repetitive and stale HST threads, troll threads, and terrible posters have always been there, but interesting threads still show up every now and then.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 19, 2012)

Though, to be fair to Mike, the mangadome has gotten pretty fucking terrible again with Distracted being far from as active as he was when he got the reins to the OBD.

I barely feel like sifting through that shit, can't really imagine Mike wanting to do so when he's been here far longer.

Also, whatever happened to Distracted and his plans again? 

Not to hold it against the guy, he's likely busy with real life shit, but his reconstruction efforts kind of fell to the wayside.

Like UD predicted.


----------



## Nevermind (May 19, 2012)

Kind of hard to take real debate seriously (ignoring the fact that it's hard to take debating fictional characters too seriously to begin with) when you have blatant dupes, terrible posters, and terrible threads being as abundant as infesting bacteria.

Not that there's not some quality threads around, but they're comparatively rare and tend to get few replies.

So, don't blame EM at all. Been doing most of my posting here in the substitute convos.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 19, 2012)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Like UD predicted.



Did anyone expect differently? Same old same old. Fun fact, I've checked his VM page for the last 2 days and he has logged on... No reason he couldn't ask Blue to fill in if he was having IRL issues. But nope, same song and dance all over again... And they wondered why I didn't want to invest any effort  


Next time someone says they want to reform this section for the better remember this, actions speak louder than words. Don't say you're going to do it unless you really fucking can and do something to prove it.


----------



## Es (May 19, 2012)

FaizFaiz said:


> I think he's just pointing out the fact that you're still slightly salty about Negima threads.
> 
> Just saiyan.


We have a winner


Endless Mike said:


> What is with this appeal to motive crap... I'm talking about pointless troll threads against anything that are created for the purposes of making dumb repetitive jokes instead of actually debating. Especially when you just repeat the same damn jokes for years on end. Funny how people pick out that one small part of my complain too out of everything I was ranting about.



Do you see any jokes or spam in any of these threads?  

Sure the Vastor one was a stomp but it was more of a Method of test, and a vain attempt to make more people interested in Shatterpoint. In fact all of these threads were a variation of the MOT in one way or another.

Not to mention Xellos is still locking good threads and ignoring shit ones as usual


Another thing is people don't make jokes in the joke batteldome because it's super unfunny, you and the mods need to realize if you don't like it don't look at it, or grow thicker skin.


----------



## Kurou (May 23, 2012)

Good riddance mike.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 23, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Not an introduction but since the convo thread is gone, I think I'll just let everyone know here that I'll be visiting the OBD a lot less from now on. This is due to a combination of several factors:
> 
> 1. Too many terrible posters/noobs/trolls, and I'm tired of always having to set them straight.
> 
> ...



I really hope other good posters don't start taking his lead. Because if they do we are officially dead.


----------



## Return (May 25, 2012)

Hello everyone. I hope that we would all get along just fine.


----------



## Stranger Than Fiction (Jun 8, 2012)

meh few people told me this place was cool, so I thought what the hell" and joined lol.


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2012)

Why did Xelloss delete so many posts?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 9, 2012)

Es said:


> We have a winner
> 
> 
> Do you see any jokes or spam in any of these threads?



The ones I was complaining about? Yes. Are you blind?



> Sure the Vastor one was a stomp but it was more of a Method of test, and a vain attempt to make more people interested in Shatterpoint. In fact all of these threads were a variation of the MOT in one way or another.



MoT threads should be intended to actually test the character in a combat situation. Which can't be done if there is no real debating.



> Not to mention Xellos is still locking good threads and ignoring shit ones as usual



Is this my problem now?



> Another thing is people don't make jokes in the joke batteldome because it's super unfunny, you and the mods need to realize if you don't like it don't look at it, or grow thicker skin.



Yeah, about that, it seems that people never give the JBD a chance and try to enforce the JBD = unfunny idea as some kind of self-fulfilling prophecy. I never got that. It seems just like an excuse to troll in all of the other sections instead of posting in the place where joke threads are supposed to go. If you think stuff in the JBD is unfunny, then what you should be doing is trying to make it funny, but posting funny things there.



Lightning Heaven said:


> Why did Xelloss delete so many posts?



Because there was a large off-topic conversation.

Which wouldn't have happened if we still had the convo thread


----------



## Ice (Jun 9, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Because there was a large off-topic conversation.
> 
> Which wouldn't have happened if we still had the convo thread



Who deleted the Convo threads?


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 9, 2012)

Our caring mods, of course.


----------



## Ice (Jun 9, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Our caring mods, of course.



Mighty caring they are.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 9, 2012)

It will only be a short amount of time at this rate until the mods become CBR level.

CBG needs to come back, he was the best mod this section ever had. I know this may be hard for some of you newer posters to imagine, but he was universally beloved and the only people who ever had problems with him were trolls like the Phenom Brigade.


----------



## Ice (Jun 9, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> It will only be a short amount of time at this rate until the mods become CBR level.
> 
> CBG needs to come back, he was the best mod this section ever had. I know this may be hard for some of you newer posters to imagine, but he was universally beloved and the only people who ever had problems with him were trolls like the Phenom Brigade.



I read up on him on the wiki. He was very popular indeed. He dragged the OBD out of the mud right? Why did he leave then?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 9, 2012)

IDK. He still posts on the forums, though. You can find him in the comic book section.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 9, 2012)

You shouldn't get your hopes of about the staff doing anything to fix this mess like ever, Haterade will make sure of that. On the plus side they wont be able to delete the section any time soon.


----------



## Tzeentch (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello i joined here Three days ago and just saw this section so i decided to make thread.
So for i have made two bad post and gotten negged for it but i will improve.
Other than that i have been enjoying my stay here and here are some things i like.
Star Wars
One Piece
DBZ
Marvel
Dc
Gundam
Full Metal Alchemist 
Warcraft
God Of War
Berserk
Warcraft
Warhammer 40,000
Game Of Thrones 
Avatar
Kingdom Under fire


----------



## Barioth (Jun 14, 2012)

I never really bother introducing myself to OBD. Check the post if you want proof. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Answers to: Anar G/ Anar
Gender: Male
Date of Birth: 24 November, 1991
Current location: Minnesota, USA
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Asian American
Religion: N/A (Not available and not atheist.) 
Style: Casual bits
Likes: Any non-HST threads.
Dislikes: HST-threads.
Hobbies: Being knowledgeable.
Personality: INTJ aka The Strategist
Blood Type: Birth Certificate N/A.
Language: English is my second language. 
Power level: Arguably Thread Wiper+
Strengths: Outside the box thinking.
Weakness: Careless about Finer Details.
Special Powers: I once make a post of Oxygen Destroyer vs One Piece  (Although I accidentally forgot to move to Joke Battledome.) 

Here is the link.  

Note: Destroyah is mention too. So if you want to make a notable victory for Destroyah this is one of them.




Future advice to newcomer. Before posting here, Lurk and read OBD history. It is interesting. Especially the Seven Wanklord. 

Secret Password for OBD isn't Please. It is Quality.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello there, OBD.

I'll be your main source of FairyTailpek


----------



## Tzeentch (Jun 14, 2012)

Anar G said:


> I never really bother introducing myself to OBD. Check the post if you want proof.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Thank you for the advice


----------



## I Kill You (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello Bitches...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello Guys, I've just created an account some days ago.

Answers to: Zen/Louie/Rick/Zenith/ZenithXAbyss
Frontal bulge location: Male!
Date of Birth: Nov 1992
Ethnicity: Asian
Religion: Christian
Likes: Studying
Dislikes: Dogs, Fireworks
Hobbies: Watch Anime/Read Manga, Surfing the Net, Road Trip, Listening to Music, Playing Soccer and Tennis, Playing JRPG, Singing, Playing Instruments, Studying, Eating And Sleeping 
Personality: Quiet, Gets Extremely Excited/Hyped talking about Things i love.
Language: English.

My Personal Favorites (for now):
Tower Of God
Noblesse
One Piece
Claymore
The Breaker:New Waves
Rosario+Vampire
Girls Of The Wild's
Skip Beat
Crepuscule
Kubera


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome, folks. 

We always welcome fresh meatnew posters to our section.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 23, 2012)

^ Mine was well overdue but still good. 

Welcome ZenithXAbyss


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 23, 2012)

I Kill You said:


> Hello Bitches...



You aren't funny.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 24, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Welcome, folks.
> 
> We always welcome fresh meatnew posters to our section.





Anar G said:


> ^ Mine was well overdue but still good.
> 
> Welcome ZenithXAbyss



thanks guys hehe.


----------



## Captain Monochrome (Jul 4, 2012)

Answers to: Captain Monochrome, Captain Don't Care, That Brony, Mr. Apathy
Date of Birth: I transcend time
Current location: N/A
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Hispasian
Religion: Nihilist 
Style: Clothes
Likes: Myself, Being Apathetic 
Dislikes: I can't dislike because of massive apathy levels
Hobbies: Being Apathetic
Personality: See Hobbies
Blood Type: Beats Me
Language: English, Gibberish
Power level: Narcissist Level, Apathy Level
Strengths: See Hobbies
Weakness: Not Being Apathetic
Special Powers: See Hobbies


----------



## puolakanaho (Jul 8, 2012)

lets do this then



Answers to: puolakanaho.but since 90% of world population cannot write the name correctly or are too lazy to write it people usualy call me puo.
Frontal bulge location: male?
Date of Birth: 10.4.1994
Current location: finland in middle of ***** nowhere...
Nationality: finnish
Ethnicity: human(bruce lee referrence)
Religion: buddhist. 
Style: none of the ones in forums could compare but i guess im kinda like warhawk?
Likes: philosophy and music are close to my heart.martial arts and everything supernatural is also my weak spot.i like my food spiced up aswell...
Dislikes:sweet things(like candy and stuff) people in general(working on curing this fault)
 Personality: i am often said that i am an extremely calm person but i have alot of moodswings....
 Blood Type: what i recall it is colored red.....
Language: mother tongue is finnish i was the best english speaker in my class and i also know a little swedish too...
Power level: i am well versatile in many different things.
Strengths: i know how to smooth talk people into my pocket....
Weakness:my humor tend to get rather offencive towards people sometimes and i would like to clarify that while i am trying to get rid of this weakness too.dont get mad at me if i say something rude about you because its most likely a joke
Special Powers: i know how to adjust to any situation and there is little things that can actually throw me off balance or truly upset me in life....



glad to meet ya all


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 8, 2012)

hey guys i'm technically new i made an account a while back but didn't get around to using it until recently

*Answers to:* anyone here whose not a douche
*Date of Birth:* 6/14/93
*Current Location:* here
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Spanish
*Religious Views:* Agnostic
*Likes:* Movies, conversations and idk other stuff i guess
*Dislikes:* stuff that i don't like
*Personality:* this is assumption i think more fitting for others to make
*Blood Type:* I forget
*Language:* English, Spanish a little German
*Power Level:* idk
*Strengths:* i'm pretty level-headed if i do say so myself, i'm pretty awesome in physics and mathematics 
*Weakness:* insert kryptonite joke here
*Special Powers:* i'm pretty easy to get along with


----------



## VibraGenesis (Jul 10, 2012)

'ello 'ello 'ello, I'm VibraGenesis, sorta new here, there's another forum I'm a part of that is becoming more and more boring as time goes on except for some awesome guys that make it worth it to be there, so I came here to conquer your asses since this place looks interesting. So yeah, that's pretty much all I'm telling you. You'll discover more things as time goes on - things'll be more interesting that way. /fagbo speech

Now, time to look for Shin Megami Tensei fans...


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 10, 2012)

^Good news for you then: We have several SMT fans around these parts.


----------



## VibraGenesis (Jul 10, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> ^Good news for you then: We have several SMT fans around these parts.


Thank goodness. There's a maximum of...3 or so people who actually know much about it, including me.


----------



## Forever King (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello, I'm Forever King. As you can see in a few thread in the Manga Battledome, I already began posting. Before I joined, I began lurking the OBD for awhile, becoming used to the place. I have been in other forums, all of which were shit. I hope to improve my quality as a debater and get acquainted with everybody here.


----------



## Barioth (Jul 18, 2012)

So many Greetings when I was banned. Well late greetings to all.


----------



## AliceKumo (Jul 18, 2012)

Umm... hi.


----------



## Nazirul Takashi (Jul 18, 2012)

AliceKumo said:


> Umm... hi.



Why hello there newbie!

Enjoy your stay in the OBD! (where Quality are not only welcomed, they're allowed)


----------



## Huntring (Jul 18, 2012)

Huh?  Can't believe I didn't notice this thread.

Answers to: Huntring, Hrunting (because people can't seem to get my user name right)
Frontal bulge location: Should be easy to figure out
Date of Birth: 06/06/1995
Current location: IL, USA
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Chinese 
Religion: None
Style: What?
Likes: JJBA, The Ravages of Time, One Piece, a bunch of other fictions.
Dislikes: Dumb cunts, Frustrated cunts, Creepy cunts, Pathetic Cunts.  All of the above.
Hobbies: Video Games, Chess, Reading (both fiction and nonfiction), Ping Pong, Debating hypothetical battles between fictional characters, flaming people on the internet, Basketball, some other things that I can't be bothered to list.
Personality: You decide.  
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English, Chinese
Power level: How do you find out?
Strengths: One of the few good 2012 poster according to many.  
Weakness: Why would I tell this?  
Special Powers: supersonic typing speed on a keyboard (inconsistant), Relativistic response time to VMs according to Darth.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't see shoe making as one of the hobbies.

You aren't really chinese are you..?


----------



## Barioth (Jul 18, 2012)

It is confirmed then. Welcome Huntring.


----------



## Huntring (Jul 18, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> I don't see shoe making as one of the hobbies.
> 
> You aren't really chinese are you..?



I've been Americanized.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 18, 2012)

For shame huntring , for shame.

You should be more like your fellow citizen hopper , he still stands up to his culture by being the best shoe maker to ever live!


----------



## Dashful (Jul 18, 2012)

Answers to: Third Degree/Degree/Third/Justice
Frontal bulge location: Male, little to the left.
Date of Birth: June 10, 1994
Current location: Jacksonville, Florida, USA
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White American
Religion: Agnostic Atheist
Style: White Shirt, Black Pants, Black Converse. 9/10 times.
Likes: Hunter x Hunter, Shin Angyo Onshi, Rave Master, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Etc.
Dislikes: Jerks
Hobbies: Reading, Writing, Watching Films, and Listening to music.
Personality: Laid Back, Easy Going.
Blood Type: O+
Language: American English
Power level: 8999
Strengths: Large amount of trivial knowledge.
Weakness: Lack of useful knowledge.
Special Powers: Ability to stand up and retrieve remote.


----------



## Huntring (Jul 18, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> For shame huntring , for shame.
> 
> You should be more like your fellow citizen hopper , he still stands up to his culture by being the best shoe maker to ever live!



It's what happens when you grow up in America.  They mindrape you at elemantary school and force you to conform.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 18, 2012)

You should resist them ! Show them your shoes made with the hands of orphans with pride!


----------



## Barioth (Jul 18, 2012)

@Saga Perhaps DEBIRUMAN shoes. 

@Third Degree Welcome


----------



## Huntring (Jul 18, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> You should resist them ! Show them your shoes made with the hands of orphans with pride!



You think I can still do it Saga?  You think I can still learn how the complex mechanics behind making a shoe?  Even when I'm already 17 and most of my countryman have been learning how to make shoes since childhood.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 18, 2012)

17 , that is quite a bit above the average age of a shoemaker.

But it never too late! you can do it!

Believe in the shoe god blood that flows through you vein !


----------



## Huntring (Jul 18, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> 17 , that is quite a bit above the average age of a shoemaker.
> 
> But it never too late! you can do it!
> 
> Believe in the shoe god blood that flows through you vein !



Thank you Saga! For believing in me. 

You truly are a good person!

I'll know dedicate my life to shoes in hopes of becoming the best shoe maker.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 18, 2012)

It is but my honor , no , my duty to help our men of the future in walking their true path!

Although hopper got a lock in on the title of the best shoe maker .

You'll need to work much harder to catch up to him , he has been making shoes every since his birth .


----------



## Huntring (Jul 18, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> It is but my honor , no , my duty to help our men of the future in walking their true path!
> 
> Although hopper got a lock in on the title of the best shoe maker .
> 
> You'll need to work much harder to catch up to him , he has been making shoes every since his birth .



Thank you Saga, you good man.  

I have been enlightened by you.  

I'll be sure to catch up to Hopper someday!


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 18, 2012)

We shall see .

Hopper is the mortal reincarnation of the chinese shoe god .

He has been called the best shoemaker to ever grace china for the past 10000 years .

You sure have a lot to live up to if you hope to catch up .


----------



## Barioth (Jul 18, 2012)

Well in China, Crickets have been revere as a sign of Luck, Wisdom, Success, and Courage. Also revere for Musical Talent.

>Cricket close enough to Hopper.


----------



## DFOs Strongest Disciple (Jul 26, 2012)

Yo. Was looking up a favorite character of mine and stumbled across this place.

Seems pretty chill enough, so I'm expecting to get along with everyone here.

Also, the lead singer of Queen seems like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jul 26, 2012)

DFOs Strongest Disciple said:


> Yo. Was looking up a favorite character of mine and stumbled across this place.
> 
> Seems pretty chill enough, so I'm expecting to get along with everyone here.
> 
> Also, the lead singer of Queen seems like a pretty cool guy.



Welcome to the OBD. Don't act like an idiot and you'll be fine.


----------



## DFOs Strongest Disciple (Jul 26, 2012)

By the way, how much bigger can I make my ava?


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 26, 2012)

I just noticed this thread. This is the last section I would want to post in a thread like this.


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2012)

DFOs Strongest Disciple said:


> By the way, how much bigger can I make my ava?



Since you are a newly registered member you can have an avatar that is 125x125 pixels big and about 120kb, I probably am wrong about this file size, large.  The size limits should be at the bottom, right above the save button, of the Edit Avatar page in your User CP.


----------



## DFOs Strongest Disciple (Jul 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Since you are a newly registered member you can have an avatar that is 125x125 pixels big and about 120kb, I probably am wrong about this file size, large.  The size limits should be at the bottom, right above the save button, of the Edit Avatar page in your User CP.


Cool, I got it. Thanks.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 26, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> I just noticed this thread. This is the last section I would want to post in a thread like this.


And yet, here you are.

As long as you aren't terrible, the OBD will accept anyone.


----------



## mali (Jul 26, 2012)

lol I love it when new members act as if the OBD is like the lions den


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 26, 2012)

You seen how threatening people are here to new members, like how chewed up  Thanatos, and huntring are.


----------



## Calamity (Jul 26, 2012)

OBD iz za really dangerous place where people tear your posts apart word by word.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 26, 2012)

We've shunned every newbie in the past two years. 

Every. Single. One.


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 26, 2012)

Mali said:


> lol I love it when new members act as if the OBD is like the lions den



We are if people start acting like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Don't act like one and you'll be fine.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 26, 2012)

You know, I don't recall actually reading the mod posts that complained about this... refresh my memory?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 26, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> We've shunned every newbie in the past two years.
> 
> Every. Single. One.



i didn't get shunned though.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Jul 26, 2012)

these persons speak the truth! Look at me: when I joined, instead of lurking, I started acting like an idiot (without noticing) being a terrible poster, making terrible threads and I got what I deserved. Lurk and nothing bad will happen.


----------



## Vespa (Jul 26, 2012)

At the risk of sounding like a moron, how will I know if I'm a terrible poster/thread maker?


----------



## Calamity (Jul 26, 2012)

rararaiden said:


> At the risk of sounding like a moron, how will I know if I'm a terrible poster/thread maker?



For starters, there will be a lot of red emanating from beneath your avatar.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 26, 2012)

rararaiden said:


> At the risk of sounding like a moron, how will I know if I'm a terrible poster/thread maker?



If your rep bars suddenly turns long and red.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Jul 26, 2012)

I just got here, but I hope I'll be a goood member of the community here at Naruto Fourms.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Jul 26, 2012)

rararaiden said:


> At the risk of sounding like a moron, how will I know if I'm a terrible poster/thread maker?




see that red bar under my name? that's something every bad poster has. as long as it's green you're fine.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 26, 2012)

Correction, not _every_ bad poster has one. Not naming names, though.


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 26, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Correction, not _every_ bad poster has one. Not naming names, though.



*coughcoughBionesscoughcoughUnknowncoughcoughDanchoucoughcoughcoughcough*

How the regulars treat you is more important than rep.


----------



## mali (Jul 26, 2012)

*Biggest cough*KY/Vanity*Biggest cough*


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 26, 2012)

Pretty sure she quit a while ago


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Jul 26, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> you're smoking the big one.




since 2010


----------



## RaizenSama (Aug 14, 2012)

hello everyone I'm new member here


----------



## Ice (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Raizen.


----------



## Rax (Aug 14, 2012)

New friends


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah so finally decided to make an account here. New...though that's fairly obvious. Fan of JoJo and uh, yeah. About all I have to say.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Galactic


----------



## Es (Aug 14, 2012)

I can rep four bars now


----------



## Rax (Aug 14, 2012)

Es said:


> I can rep four bars now



Gimme some


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 14, 2012)

@Some sort of Zombie:  Heyo. 

Looks like this place should be a bit fun...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 15, 2012)

Cinnabar Star said:


> New friends



You get no friends RH 

A new name shall not save you.


----------



## Asune (Aug 15, 2012)

Cinnabar Star said:


> New friends



Oh, no other FT's fan, with Red Hero we had enough


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 20, 2012)

*Answers to*: Any amalgamation of the words in my name.
*Frontal bulge location*: Male
*Date of Birth*: 28, March, 1995 (I'm a youngin)
*Current location*: New Jersey, USA
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity*: Irish, Spanish, and Filipino.
*Religion*: Other than learning about all the crazy shit that goes on in all the myths, I don't much care for religion.
*Likes*: Arnold Palmer. Well, both the golfer and the drink, but the latter is absolutely the shit. Anime, art, literature, most kinds of music, and lazing about as well.
*Dislikes*: Wet cheese. Have you ever seen that shit? It's gross. Oh, and Bleach is pretty gross as well.
*Hobbies*: AMV making, writing, playing lacrosse, drawing, drumming, etc.
*Personality*: I'm really lazy, so I guess that translates to a laid-back personality.
*Blood Type*: No idea.
*Language*: English, limited Spanish. 
*Power level*: Probably, like, a five.
*Strengths*: I consider myself pretty intelligent. But then, half of the people here are probably much more so.
*Weakness*: Laziness.
*Special Powers*: It doesn't count for anything here, I guess, but I'm ambidextrous.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 25, 2012)

Answers to: Anyone that asks politely
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: May 31, 1977 (I'M NOT OLD)
Current location: My job require me to travel, but I permanently live in North of central Canada
Nationality: Japanese-American, I guess
Ethnicity: Asian
Religion: None, but I still enjoy reading myths and such
Likes: My Wife & 2 Kids, Video Games, Swordsmanship/Kenjutsu training, Drawing, Weight training, Training in general, Winter, Pizza, Rice, Meeting new people, and masks.
Dislikes: Plot-Holes, Cynical people, smoking, drugs in general (even medicine), Potato Salad (Whoever created this should be hung with a chain), people that harm kids, and greed
Hobbies: Video games, Combat training with my son, working, and hanging out with my friends
Personality: Somewhat optimistic, silly, happy-go-lucky...Just think about Mae Hughes
Blood Type: O+
Language: English, Japanese, Italian, bits of Spanish, and Latin
Power level: Probably 7-10 (I can lift 435 lbs at most)
Strengths: Never gives up, pretty strong and very tactical. Highly knowledgeable
Weakness: Never Gives Up, milk beat me, and doesn't hit children
Special Powers: Ambidextrous, Eyesight is pretty good.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 25, 2012)

> 435 lbs



I've been tryin to work up to that for a while

Stuck at 275  You're way older than me though so I'll catch up.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 25, 2012)

ho.ly.shit. 
435lbs is a fucking LOT!


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 25, 2012)

Brohan said:


> I've been tryin to work up to that for a while
> 
> Stuck at 275  You're way older than me though so I'll catch up.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.



If you have the right dedication then I'm sure you'll excel past me. 
I'm hoping my son will becomes stronger than me though. 


HeavyMetalThunder said:


> ho.ly.shit.
> 435lbs is a fucking LOT!


I don't think it is a lot compared to some people I met in the Europe during my travels.


----------



## Rage Trigger (Aug 26, 2012)

We have a template for introductions? That's a first!

Answers to: Rage Trigger, RT, or anything along that line.
Frontal bulge location: Male (took me a while to get that joke)
Date of Birth: November, 12th 1990.
Current location: Currently on the road, I'm not really sure where I'm headed now.
Nationality: I'll never reveal that
Ethnicity: I have no idea
Religion: None
Likes: Drawing (badly), music, riding my motorbike, playing video games (mostly RPG's), chocolate, practicing MMA, reading, writing and coming up with cool names for things
Dislikes: World of Warcraft, almost every shoujo manga (too slow, always), cheap comedy, bad music, ugly cars, the color yellow, vegetables and the Teen Titans.
Hobbies: MMA, watching old wrestling matches, movies, and playing RPGs.
Personality: HYPER!!!!
Blood type: Does this count for anything? Is the OBD ruled by vampires?! Are we just cattle??!!! FOOD??!!
Language: English, Spanish, Portuguese, Latin and a little bit of Greek
Power level: I have no idea. I'm a fairly good fighter and have trained for some years now
Strengths: Creativity. I'm also always willing to give the starting kick to things. I'm quite knowledgeable of OBD history by means of wiki.
Weaknesses: Hyperactivity. I get insanely mad when people mock things I like with no reason.
Special powers: I may be the best player of Marvel vs. Capcom 3 in my whole town, even the whole state. I also have a LOT of patience to get stronger in RPGs.

Looking forwards to discussing stuff with you!


----------



## Heavenly King (Aug 26, 2012)

I never seen this before


----------



## Imagine (Aug 31, 2012)

Why not?

Answers to: ImagineBreakr/IB/Image
Frontal bulge location:...Male
Date of Birth: 93
Current location: Texas
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: African American
Religion: Christan? If you can call it that.
Style: Whatever.
Likes:Manga,Anime(some faves are OP,Toriko,SDK,YYH, and Witch Hunter), and Games (primarily fighting games). 
Dislikes: Work and Math.
Personality: Laid back.
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English.
Power level: Grandmaster level.
Strengths: Manga/Anime.
Weakness: Math.
Special Powers: Sleeping for long periods of time/Being lazy.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 31, 2012)

Answers to: Hakan 

Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 92
Current location: Germany
Nationality: Turkish
Ethnicity: Turkish
Religion: Muslim
Style: Chilled
Likes: Soccer and some quality Manga(YYH,Bastard!!,SDK,One Piece,JJBA etc.)
Dislikes: Work
Personality: Cool.
Blood Type: Don't know it
Language: Turkish,German,English,French
Power level: Za Warudo!!
Strengths: Playing soccer
Weakness: Smoking
Special Powers: Playing soccer


----------



## Lucino (Sep 3, 2012)

Answers to: CObra
Frontal bulge location: Male.
Date of Birth: 27, March 1994
Current location: Jamaica
Nationality: Jamaican
Ethnicity: Black
Religion: None
Style: Mines only
Likes: Art, poetry and hentai ^_^
Dislikes: Just annoying people
Hobbies: Manga, Art and poetry
Personality: I'm a nice person
Blood Type: O-
Language: English, Patois, Spanish
Power level: Over 1000
Strengths: Like debating Zoids and pokemon
Weakness: Everything else
Special Powers: Enslaving women
_________________


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 3, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> .



OBD 2012.

The default response to many things.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 3, 2012)

A response I kind of originated.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 4, 2012)

435 lbs.

i could even barely lift 180. 
well, i'm still young...


----------



## Lucino (Sep 4, 2012)

:





Nevermind said:


> .


Don't judge me


----------



## Atem (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll give this a shot.

*Answers to:* Falcon or Falcon Man

*Frontal bulge location:* Uh, male?

*Date of Birth:* 1992

*Current location:* The North 

*Nationality:* American

*Ethnicity:* Greek

*Religion:* Changes all the time. As of late, it's some cross between humanism and witch doctor. 

*Style:* Butler Wear

*Likes:* Music, particularly rock (especially Guns n' Roses) along with a lot of other genres. Soccer, sometimes. Anime/manga, comics, films, and literature. Particularly the Dresden Files (just started reading that series) Kamen Rider W (HARD BOILED!), Fate/Zero (Iskandar's beard trumps all), Kongou Banchou (Hikyou reminds me of Kato, from Green Hornet), JJBA (At part four, favorite part is Battle Tendency), Seto no Hayaname, and Young Justice. And, but of course, my family and friends. 

*Dislikes:* Westboro Baptist Church. 

*Hobbies:* Procrastination

*Personality:* Passive, and just a tad bit eccentric. 

*Blood Type:* B+, I think? Not sure. 

*Language:* English, and I also know some Greek. 

*Power level: *Not that high.

*Strengths:* Common sense, my goatee, my whacking stick that I have affectionately named "Pawncho," and my manly musk. 

*Weakness:* Food, especially nutella. It is my kryponite. 

*Special Powers:* Greek voodoo magic, passed down to me by my grandmother.


----------



## Invincible Black Knight (Sep 7, 2012)

Answers to: Invincible Black Knight, Black Knight
Frontal Bulge Location: Male
Date of Birth: 1993
Current Location: Oregon
Nationality: Texan
Ethnicity: Anglo-Celtic-Syrian
Religion: Pastafarian/FSMism
Style: Casual badass
Likes: Rock & Roll, Heavy Metal, History, Nature, Star Trek TOS & TNG, Marvel & DC, the works of Mark Twain, J.R.R. Tolkien, Robert E. Howard, & H.P. Lovecraft Greek & Norse Mythology, Super Mario bros, Legend of Zelda, Street Fighter, Dragon ball, Bastard!!, Terminator, Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Godzilla, the Simpsons, Monty Python
Dislikes: government corruption, assholes
Hobbies: Internet, hiking, reading, writing
Personality: trickster-ish, somewhat crazy, good sense of humor
Blood Type: dunno
Language: English, some Spanish
Power Level: What else? 
Strengths: I'm invincible!
Weaknesses: I'm a loony!
Special Powers: Manliness


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 22, 2012)

Just realized I never did one of these...

Answers to: Saito/Saitomaru/and any other variation of that.
Frontal bulge location: Male.
Date of Birth: February 8, 1993
Current location: Georgia (Military Brat).
Nationality: American.
Ethnicity: Mixed.
Religion: Athiest
Style: Formal or relaxed (depends upon my mood).
Likes: A good debate, Fallout 3, Martial Arts, and a good match.
Dislikes: Bones in food, Chocolate, and sweets in general.
Hobbies: Online gaming, Architecture/Drafting, Debating, and RPing.
Personality: Stubborn, but not excessively so. I can go from being respectful to rude at the drop of a hat. But all in all I'm friendly.
Blood Type: B
Language: American English.
Power level: Moderate.
Strengths: Blind Test-taking, learning without paying attention, Martial arts, the English language, and I'm good with animals.
Weakness: Anger-management, peacefully conceding (still working on it), and dealing with REALLY bad grammar (it makes my skin crawl and it actually angers me). 
Special Powers: Well I can learn while sleeping (I literally slept through high school and still aced everything WITHOUT studying), I have great reactions from Martial arts, I cook, I excel at dealing with pissed off women (learned from dealing with my mother), and making things OP (more powerful).


----------



## Hozukimaru (Sep 22, 2012)

Answers to: Anyone
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 5, March, 1998 (lol too young)
Current location: Greece (fuck yea)
Nationality: Greek 
Ethnicity: Greek 
Religion: Orthodox Christian
Likes: Animes,Mangas,Girls,Music emmm dats it xPPP
Dislikes: Ehmm 
Hobbies: AMV making,drawing etc.
Personality: I'm really lazy, so I guess that translates to a laid-back personality. lol 
Blood Type: A+ or smthing like that
Language: English,some words from 5-6 other languages
Power level:Yellow karate belt and a little above average strenght for a 14 years old idk 4 or smthing??
Strengths: emmm i have a lot of patience
Weakness: Laziness....
Special Powers: wtf


----------



## Tray (Sep 22, 2012)

Rage Trigger said:


> We have a template for introductions? That's a first!
> 
> Answers to: Rage Trigger, RT, or anything along that line.
> Frontal bulge location: Male (took me a while to get that joke)
> ...


We have the same birthday


----------



## White (Sep 22, 2012)

Meredian Sky.
*
Answers to:* Meredian Sky


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Answers to: Anyone when they ask and my Master when she/he orders me.
Frontal bulge location: Does it matter?
Date of Birth: Within the age of the creation of the Earth
Current location: On Earth
Nationality: Doesn't matter
Ethnicity: Don't know
Religion: has a religion on paper but considers myself an atheist
Likes: Light
Dislikes: PIS, CIS, Trolls, Noob gamers, thick-faced people
Hobbies: Dota, Devil May Cry except the reboot, Dota Hero Analyst
Personality: Manic-Depressive, Anti-Social, Evil in the human sense
Blood Type: I don't know myself.
Language: Strictly English
Power level: 200 lbs with leverage, 50 lbs without leverage.
Strengths: Adaptive, exploits weak points, observant.
Weakness: My former loves and people who are conservative.
Special Powers: Slightly Psionic, Uber Micromanagement, Weak Precognition


----------



## Asert333 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Answers to*: Asert333, Asert, As, asshurt, Bob, Aser
*Frontal bulge location*: Male
*Date of birth*: 2017
*Current location*: Over there
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity*: German, Czech, English, French
*Religion*: ...
*Likes*: Anime, Games, Computers, Bacon
*Dislikes*: Chocolate, most things that involve work
*Hobbies*: See likes
*Personality*: Kind-of anti-social, sometimes funny
*Blood Type*: Acidic
*Language*: English, A few words of other languages I've picked up here and there
*Power Level*: Burninator
*Strengths*: Creativity
*Weaknesses*: Shyness
*Special Powers*: Control over Anvils, Immortality


----------



## Countless Insect (Oct 14, 2012)

*Answers to:* Bug, Insect, Armored core fanboy, Nineball.
*Frontal bulge location:* Male.
*Date of Birth:* 8/14/93.
*Current location:* City.
*Nationality:* Filipino.
*Ethnicity:* Who knows? Filipinos are mixed with so much foreign blood and genes, that it'd be easier to list what traits we didn't get from them.
*Religion:* None.
*Style:* None.
*Likes:* Transformers, Armored Core, Kamen Rider, Godzilla movies
*Dislikes:* Morons who can't see the inferiority of their favorite universes over the big boys.
*Hobbies:* What hobbies?
*Personality:* Depends.
*Blood Type:* Dunno
*Language: * English
*Power level:* Human
*Strengths: * Lolwhut?
*Weakness:* Everything.
*Special Powers:* Being lazy.


----------



## Big Saga Pump (Oct 19, 2012)

Gemini justice is here.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 19, 2012)

Quality user name.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 19, 2012)

Saint seiya+big poppa pump...looks promising


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 1, 2012)

Answers to: The meaning of life.
Frontal bulge location: Internet is a spooky place.
Date of Birth: Wouldn't you like to know. = ) It says so right here. 
Current location: Somewhere between two oceans. 
Nationality: Anonymous
Ethnicity: Does it matter?
Religion: Follows one branch that is not filled with crazy people
Likes: Where should I start, Calvin and Hobbes for one. 
Dislikes: Trolls, Mac computers.....
Hobbies: Trivia
Personality: Good Samaritan 
Blood Type: Human, which one, I do not know. 
Language: Dictionary 
Power level: 
Strengths: 
Weakness: 
Special Powers: Health, recovery.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 4, 2012)

Answers to: Everything
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 02/26/94
Current location: Somewhere in america
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Religion: N/A
Likes: I don't know,something inteligent?
Dislikes: too much fanboy,and less concrete proofs because hate something and cant do anything about it
Hobbies: Games,reading,etc
Personality: Its a nice question
Language: Engrish(actually make mistakes because i want my own engrish),portuguese,spanish,a bit o german,korean and japanese
Power level:
Strengths: lift a table
Weakness: talk with crush
Special Powers: Invisible presence


----------



## Wandering Mystic (Nov 21, 2012)

Answers to: Wandering Mystic, WM, The Mystic
Frontal bulge location: I presume this refers to the fact that I am a man?
Date of Birth: 1992
Current location: Wandering about.
Nationality: UK
Ethnicity: Mix of various caucasian ethnic groups.
Religion: Christian (albiet a moderate and informal one)
Likes: A variety of things, mainly those pertaining to science, history, and popular culture.
Dislikes: Hate, obnoxious behaviours, unlucky days.
Hobbies: Reading, the outdoors, the telly and computer.
Personality: Quite witty and fairly idealistic, a little lazy.
Blood type: B+
Language: Primarily English, can do a fair bit of Spanish and German but hardly fluent in them.
Power level: 10
Strengths: I'm British.
Weaknesses: Jelly babies.
Special Powers: I don't need any.


----------



## Expelsword (Nov 28, 2012)

I've been here for at least a little bit, I've got 800 posts, but I never introduced myself, so here goes...

*Answers to:* Expelsword (That's Expel - sword)/Expel/Ex
*Frontal bulge location:* Uh, there's one on my face, hmm, my midsection isn't exactly flat...
*Date of Birth:* October 21, 1993
*Current location:* East Coast, United States
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Caucasian
*Religion:* Roman Catholic, but not very devout...
*Style:* Hmm... hoodies?
*Likes:* RPG games, mythology, chivalry, incredibly hilarious stomp matches, chicken fingers
*Dislikes:* Idiots, particularly those who don't make any attempt at grammar
*Hobbies:*Anime, online gaming, technology (didn't even have to change this copy-pasted line)
*Personality:* Very blunt and sarcastic, usually verbally agressive, deep down actually a soft guy.
*Blood Type:* O-
*Language: * English, some Spanish, broken Japanese anime phrases.
*Power level:* Ranges from chair level+ in real life, and from wall level all the way to starbuster in fiction, depending on powerstage.
*Strengths: *Vocabulary.
*Weakness:* Romance, physical activity
*Special Powers:* Bottomless courage - in my head.


----------



## Tenzen12 (Dec 4, 2012)

Answers to: Tenzen/Tenzen12/Horaji
Frontal bulge location: Male (last time I checked)
Date of Birth: 30 September, 1988
Current location: Pribram, Czech republic
Nationality: Czech
Ethnicity: White 
Religion: Protestant
Style: pragmatic
Likes: Animes and mangas that almost noone knows, C.Clark, Dean R Koontz, Summer, my cat
Dislikes:Anyone who looks down on others (except myself)
Hobbies:Anime, Reading, Track and Fields
Personality:hypocrite
Blood Type: Who nows
Language: Czech, English (judge its levels yourself), Japanese (enough to watch raws more or less)
Power level: enough to suprise some
Strengths: speed, good phisical strenght, sometime savvyness (sometimes not)
Weakness: Spelling, typos, social skills, courage when it comes to the opposite sex, forgetting why i traveled 300 miles.
Special Powersestructive sarkasm, Ultimate badass beard, pover of friendship


----------



## Masonicon (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's mine:

*Answers to:* Conspiracy Theories
*Frontal Bulge Location:*Male
*Date of Birth:*October 26th 1991
*Current Location:*Bandung, Indonesia
*Nationality:*Indonesian
*Ethnicity:*Asian(Indonesian)
*Religion:*Islam
*Style:*Any Styles can suffice
*Likes:*Conspiracy Theories and stuff like that as well Crossovers
*Dislikes:*, people who thinks all that ever exists IRL is what Mainstream Media, Current Establishment Scientists, and Political Correctness ever says
*Hobbies:*Internet, Crossover, and that's it
*Personality:*Usually nice
*Blood Type:* A
*Language:*I can't say this here
*Power Level:*Allah can makes my Power Level over 9000(trust me, this is have nothing to do with War on Terror and things like that)
*Strengths:*Smarts and I can do Karate as well I know inside every human, there's unlimited Potential
*Weakness:* Unknown
*Special Powers:* Intuitive Aptitude of course as well some host of others(including Breaking the Fourth Wall IRL)


----------



## Lord Sytril (Dec 22, 2012)

Answers to: Razen, Ickai, Ickairiel, Icky, Imeran, Imy, Nihilus, Vyd, Vydizi, Lord Sytril, Sytril, etc.
Frontal Bulge Location: Male.
Date of Birth: May 25th, 1997
Current Location: Houston, Texas
Nationality: 'Murican
Ethnicity: 'MURICA
Religion: Theist
Style: That Style.
Likes: Some unique Fantasy Stories, Sexiness, Triangles, Walrii
Dislikes: Curves, Cliches, 
Personality: Sarcastic and Overreactive
Blood Type: I DON'T KEEP TABS ON THAT STUFF.
Language:I can't say this here
Power Level: Walrus to the Triangle Power
Strengths: Triangles, All-Encompassing Sexiness
Weakness: Circles, Curves, and Ovals
Special Powers: Triangles are capable of making nearly every geometrical figure; due to having such a fate, am I also the most sexy thing that can exist.


----------



## Kazu (Jan 6, 2013)

I've already posted a few times, but I may as well introduce myself

Answers to: Kazuakisama, Kazu
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 1/11/95
Current location: US
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Chinese/Japanese
Religion: None
Style: *shrugs* whatever doesn't stick out.
Likes: Type moon ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mostly, play competitive pokemon. I'm kinda lazy when it comes to new series. 
Dislikes: Idiots. 
Hobbies: Reading, writing, games
Personality: Quiet, kind of shy. Somewhat sarcastic. 
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English. Shitty high school Spanish. Weaboo speak. 
Power level: Yes
Strengths: Generally good at grammar if anything, unless I'm phone posting. I'm generally able to be relatively objective about most things. 
Weakness: Not a particularly aggressive debater. 
Special Powers: I've got nothing.


----------



## Stix (Jan 6, 2013)

*Answers to:* Stix/The Big Stick
*Frontal bulge location:* Ask my stick yourself
*Date of Birth:* 20 February, 1993
*Current location:* Amsterdam, Netherlands
*Nationality:* Dutch
*Ethnicity:* Dutchman
*Religion:* None
*Style:* Cumshot Style
*Likes:* Mah Stick
*Dislikes:* Shitty little sticks
*Hobbies:* Anything Dick-related
*Personality:* You guess
*Blood Type:* No idea
*Language:* Dutch
*Power level:* Big Dick level up to Multi Cunt level, Shower cumming spree
*Strengths:* Hard as steel
*Weakness:* Gays
*Special Powers:* Able to keep shooting the seed of life for hours


----------



## InfiniteBit (Jan 13, 2013)

Answers to: Infinite
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: March 28th 1984
Current location: Philadelphia, PA
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Jamaican
Religion: Agnostic
Style: T.U.R.F. and House dancing
Likes: Comics,gaming,fan fiction and dancing. 
Dislikes: Too many to list
Hobbies: Dancing and collecting action figures
Personality: Sarcastic and cynical 
Blood Type: A+
Language: English and Esperanto
Power level: N/A
Strengths: Pretty good dancer
Weakness: Still has much to learn in terms of dancing and lactose intolerance. 
Special Powers: N/A


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 13, 2013)

Sup?

Liking Comics is good.


----------



## InfiniteBit (Jan 13, 2013)

Yup I've been actively collecting comics since I was nineteen.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 13, 2013)

In that case might I suggest you take a look around the Comics Battledome.


----------



## InfiniteBit (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh don't worry I will.


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 15, 2013)

*Answers to:* MAPSK/KSPAM/that guy who just won't shut up
*Frontal bulge location:* Male 
*Date of Birth:* 15 March, 1993
*Current location:* The state of hoooockeyyyy
*Nationality:* 'MURRICA
*Ethnicity:* Privileged white friend
*Religion:* None
*Style:* What? Like clothes?
*Likes:* TYPE-MOON, large boobs, vampires who actually kill people
*Dislikes:* Improper grammar, arguments that lack factual backing, hypocrites, the very word "pony"
*Hobbies:* Anime, online gaming, writing, roleplaying
*Personality:* Sociable, and easily excitable. In almost all circumstances, I prefer facts to assumption, and would like the quote unquote "straight dope". Also, apparently I apologize a lot. Sorry 'bout that.
*Blood Type:* No idea.
*Language:* Try speaking American, it's the only language I understand.
*Power level:* What, those are still relevant?
*Strengths:* Obsessive, articulate
*Weakness:* Obsessive-_compulsive_, will never let things go as long as I live
*Special Powers:* I can talk for ten straight hours without coming up for air, does that count?


----------



## manidk (Jan 15, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> *Dislikes:* Improper grammar, arguments that lack factual backing, hypocrites, *the very word "pony"*



Whatever you do, don't let Flutter know this.


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 15, 2013)

It was (mostly) a joke, but noted


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 16, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> vampires who actually kill people



[YOUTUBE]IbQs9uMOayg[/YOUTUBE]
14:08


----------



## Shining Force (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello, everyone!


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Feb 1, 2013)

*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 24 of August, 1995
*Current location:* Amala Universe 
*Nationality:* Brazilian
*Ethnicity: * White
*Religion:* Heretic
*Style:* Whatever
*Language:* Brazilian portuguese, limited english (limited my ass, bad english)
*Power level: * Mais de oito mil (Over 9000)
*Strengths: * Lol wut?
*Weakness: * Laziness
*Special Powers:* Sarcasm


----------



## Zeno (Feb 1, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> *Answers to:* MAPSK/KSPAM/that guy who just won't shut up
> *Frontal bulge location:* Male
> *Date of Birth:* 15 March, 1993
> *Current location:* The state of hoooockeyyyy
> ...



You can lead the conspiracy to take down Flutter.


----------



## Raniero (Feb 2, 2013)

Yo, I'm new here as you can see. Just came from the shithole that is MvC. 

Don't ask. Please don't ask.

I'm a big DBZ fan, so I tend to support them more often than not. I stick the manga/anime vs debates, as I don't know very much about comics.


----------



## Tray (Feb 2, 2013)

Raniero said:


> Yo, I'm new here as you can see. Just came from the shithole that is MvC.
> 
> Don't ask. Please don't ask.
> 
> I'm a big DBZ fan, so I tend to support them more often than not. I stick the manga/anime vs debates, as I don't know very much about comics.



MvC 

I'm sure as hell you'll like this place..... _at least a bit_ better


----------



## Raniero (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you.

@Tray
I hope so. This place seems a lot more chill from what I've seen.


----------



## Poxbox (Feb 2, 2013)

After barging in and pissing people off I might as well introduce myself.

*Answers to:* Poxbox, once upon a time Critter
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 9 October, 1984
*Current location:* Northern Germany
*Nationality:* DEUTSCH
*Ethnicity:* White
*Religion:* none
*Style:* none
*Likes:* Horror, Mafia and SciFi movies and porn, Industrial/Industrial Rock/EBM
*Dislikes:* politicians (seriously Belgium hasn't had a government for years and they are doing just fine)
*Hobbies:* Pen and Paper RPGs, crushing my opponents, having them driven before me and hearing the lamentation of their women
*Personality:* Honest 'til it hurts (then some more)
*Blood Type:* syrup
*Language: * Sarcasm, english, german
*Power level:* stable. No power outage here
*Strengths: * always right, never worried
*Weakness:* some people allege that I'm not always right
*Special Powers:* Can convert milk into chemical weapons


----------



## La speranza (Feb 2, 2013)

Raniero said:


> Yo, I'm new here as you can see. Just came from the shithole that is MvC.
> 
> Don't ask. Please don't ask.
> 
> I'm a big DBZ fan, so I tend to support them more often than not. I stick the manga/anime vs debates, as I don't know very much about comics.



Didn't think I'd see _you_ ever here.


----------



## Zeno (Feb 2, 2013)

Raniero said:


> Yo, I'm new here as you can see. Just came from the shithole that is MvC.
> 
> Don't ask. Please don't ask.
> 
> I'm a big DBZ fan, so I tend to support them more often than not. I stick the manga/anime vs debates, as I don't know very much about comics.



A DB fan is always welcome in my books.


----------



## Raniero (Feb 2, 2013)

La speranza said:


> Didn't think I'd see _you_ ever here.


Yeah, I've given up on the vs forum at MvC. It's basically went to shit. I'll just stick to the other sections. 

Might as well give this place a try for vs. It really isn't as bad as MvC made it out to be.


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 2, 2013)

MvC in general is a bit of a crock of shit. Welcome aboard. May your experiences here be slightly more... pleasant.


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 2, 2013)

Raniero said:


> Yo, I'm new here as you can see. Just came from the shithole that is MvC.
> 
> Don't ask. Please don't ask.
> 
> I'm a big DBZ fan, so I tend to support them more often than not. I stick the manga/anime vs debates, as I don't know very much about comics.


Welcome. You've arrived at a better/safer place.


----------



## Es (Feb 2, 2013)

Raniero said:


> Yeah, I've given up on the vs forum at MvC. It's basically went to shit. I'll just stick to the other sections.
> 
> Might as well give this place a try for vs. It really isn't as bad as MvC made it out to be.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Qinglong (Feb 3, 2013)

Raniero said:


> Yeah, I've given up on the vs forum at MvC. It's basically went to shit. I'll just stick to the other sections.
> 
> Might as well give this place a try for vs. It really isn't as bad as MvC made it out to be.



It's been calm lately, 2013 was off to a slow start

visit the cancerdome if you feel nostalgic


----------



## Zern227 (Feb 5, 2013)

After lurking here for a couple of weeks. I finally got bored and decided to make a account.
*Answers to:* Zern, Z, Crash
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 20 July, 1995
*Current location:* California
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Filipino, African American
*Religion:* None
*Style:* Whatever
*Likes:* Crash Bandicoot, manga, funny videos, and cute things.
*Dislikes:* Illogical or unreasonable statements
*Hobbies:* Anime, gaming, and reading.
*Personality:* Lazy, I do things when I feel like it. I lack the several emotions such as sadness for one. 
*Blood Type:* No idea.
*Language:* English
*Power level:* To lazy to remember
*Strengths:* Reason & Comprehension
*Weakness:* OCD & MPD
*Special Powers:* I can sleep anytime of the day


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2013)

Zern227 said:


> ~~



You might want to resize that sig.


----------



## Zern227 (Feb 5, 2013)

manidk said:


> You might want to resize that sig.


Is this any better?


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2013)

Zern227 said:


> Is this any better?



Looks better, but you might want to check the rules for sig size and make sure.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Zern227 said:


> I can sleep anytime of the day



A useful power indeed.


----------



## Zern227 (Feb 5, 2013)

manidk said:


> Looks better, but you might want to check the rules for sig size and make sure.



It looks all good. My sig is 400x300 and the sig size limit is like 550x400


----------



## manidk (Feb 5, 2013)

Then we have reached a peaceful conclusion.

All is well.


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 10, 2013)

New to the forum, I've been lurking for a little while on some of the threads, just wanted to say greetings to everyone.


----------



## Shinnok (Feb 14, 2013)

My name is...uh...Shinnok.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 15, 2013)

> Shinnok

> In the OBD

>


----------



## Runeblue360 (Feb 16, 2013)

Answers to: Any part of my username
Frontal bulge location: Male.
Date of Birth: Orange
Current location: Yes
Nationality: No thank you
Ethnicity: I look very ethnic
Religion: None.
Likes: Logical debate.
Dislikes: Illogical screaming
Hobbies: Nodding sagaciously
Personality: Finished last
Blood Type: Dunno
Language: English
Power level: 9001 dived by 0
Strength: A great typhoon
Weakness: Hnnnnnng
Special Powers: Hateful Glare


----------



## Dreadrock (Feb 16, 2013)

Name is Dread. Nice to meet yall. I'm new and what not


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 2, 2013)

Answers to: *Points left*
Frontal bulge location: Front where else?
Date of Birth: Constantly 21
Current location: The Land of Hopes and dreams. The UK... so yeah
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: White British
Religion: No thanks
Style: Lacking 
Likes: Quality. 
Dislikes: Repetitiveness
Hobbies: Reading, Gaming, Collectin', Chillin'
Personality: Quirky
Blood Type: Not a Bloody Clue
Language: English, Got a degree in Double dutch and several variations of gibberish
Power level: Square Root of 1
Strengths: Humour! (Not promising on it though)
Weakness: Easily distr- Oooh Shiny!
Special Powers: Possessor of the Never-ending and Mighty List of things to do, The Pokemon General!


----------



## Imagine (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome to hell the OBD.


----------



## Nep Heart (Mar 6, 2013)

*Answers to:* Ampchu (or Ampooch as some people who like to make affectionate parodies of me prefer) 
*Date of Birth:* June 23rd, 1987
*Current Location:* One of the most overhyped places in the United States
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Hispanic (Puerto Rican)
*Religion:* Take a wild guess (generic religion is generic)
*Style:* The lulz
*Likes:* Art, Various fictions (too broad to list for now), well-moderated roleplays, roleplaying, creating original characters and original settings, sharing like interests with others, mythology
*Dislikes:* Out-of-control wanking (even for things I like), being forced to deal with idiots who refuse to change, too much dishonesty
*Hobbies:* Reading, writing, roleplaying (redundant, I know), drawing
*Personality:* Normally introverted IRL, but a lot more sociable and expressive on the internet since I don't have to worry about showing myself in person. In spite of somewhat being short to anger at times and being a little snarky, I tend to be calm, observant and treat others with the same respect they show me unless those others are bad enough to deserve my disrespect. I'm fairly open-minded and willing to try new things as skeptical as I may also be, although I do have my biases like any other human being. I do well on my own IRL, but do poorly on my own on the internet for some ironic reason.
*Blood Type:* Never checked on this to be hone-wait a minute, why is this relevant to the OBD anyway?
*Language:* English
*Power level:* Not even going to bother answering seeing as a certain meme is involved.
*Weakness:* Near-sightedness and occasionally making hilarious typos that sometimes comes back to bite me in the ass sooner or later.
*Special Powers:* Spiritual stuff


----------



## Solar (Mar 7, 2013)

I will soon reach the quadrillion cat count with these people. Welcome.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Mar 8, 2013)

Zern227 said:


> I can sleep anytime of the day


So, I'm not alone.


----------



## ironherc (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi I'm new here and I came to join this fine place since apparently this is one of the few places where people don't think DB and the HST are the strongest versers around (and acknowledge the existance of saint seiya) 
*Answers to:* ironherc, herc......and whatever else you want
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 08/20
*Current location:* San Diego
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity: *Proud Mexican
*Religion:* Catholic? i don't know this days really
*Style:* eh?
*Likes:* saint seiya, dbz, jjba, berserk, nanoha, guyver among others and many fighting and hack/slash games (excluding DmC....specially DmC) 
*Dislikes:* crappy franchises, overrated emo characters, wanna be bad-ass albino pre-teen losers, lolies (i can "tolerate" few exceptions) ignorance and fuck up reboots 
*Hobbies:* manga, anime, comics, games, reading, drawing, endless quests to find quality anime/manga and knowledge overall....and watching sports 
*Personality:* a nice guy who is very understandable but doesn't tolerate trolls or ignorance
*Blood Type:* shit, i forgot (better check later)
*Language: *Spanish, English and some Japanese
*Power level: *Varies from time to time (reaches to infinite level when burning my cosmos and pwning narutards and wankers overall) 
*Strengths:* guy that can get along easily, can somehow sit through very shitty movies,manga, anime etc. and a quick learner 
*Weakness: *Can be a dumbass sometimes yet try to avoid it and suck at math
*Special Powers:* Burning my cosmos to infinite and beating you in pretty much any fighting game


----------



## UnitPoland (Mar 11, 2013)

Beenlurking a lot. Decided ttt'introduce m'self

Answers to: username pretty much
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 8/12
Current location: Connecticut 
Nationality: Polish
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Roman Catholic .... less of one every year
Style: OC
Likes: Narrrruto, One Piece, Hunter X Hunter (2011 anime)
Dislikes: Hinata (and any character like her)
Hobbies: i enjoy some soccer, some anime, and some gaming
Personality: Basket of Cats
Blood Type: o
Language: English and polish
Strengths: Very competitive, Very tall
Weakness:   Very competitive, don't care sometimes when i should AKA lazy


----------



## Solar (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello my two new nubs, would either of you enjoy being my cat for a while?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 11, 2013)

By that he means, you _will_ be one of his cats, he's just trying to give you the illusion of a choice so he has a greater psychological hold.


----------



## Solar (Mar 11, 2013)

You're right. Time to message them and edit the wiki.


----------



## Es (Mar 11, 2013)

Goddammit stop trying to make non ODC noobs into your cats


----------



## Solar (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm just building my army to take over the OBD with. Have fun.


----------



## Es (Mar 11, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> I'm just building my army to take over the OBD with. Have fun.



You can't take over Rome when it's already sacked by barbarians


----------



## TehChron (Mar 11, 2013)

But siccing an army of cats onto barbarians is a very amusing image, dont you agree?


----------



## ironherc (Mar 12, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> Hello my two new nubs, would either of you enjoy being my cat for a while?



Sorry but I think I'll pass, I've never been much of a cat person ^_^


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 12, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> By that *he* means, you _will_ be one of his cats, he's just trying to give you the illusion of a choice so *he* has a greater psychological hold.


----------



## Super Asian (Mar 12, 2013)

Answers to: Super Asian
Gender: Male
DoB: 8/13/97
Current Location: New Jersey
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Korean
Religion: Technicaly Christian, but more of a deaist.
Likes: Sleeping, reading calcs.
Dislikes: Aggressive people, having my height made fun of. >:c
Hobbies: Kendo, tennis, reading, drawing.
Personality: I try to be nice most of the time, but I can be a real ass to people I don't like. 
Occupation: Student
Language: English and intermediate Japanese


----------



## Byrd (Mar 12, 2013)

ironherc said:


> Sorry but I think I'll pass, I've never been much of a cat person ^_^



You can join me instead


----------



## Solar (Mar 12, 2013)

Es said:


> You can't take over Rome when it's already sacked by barbarians



Then I will take over the barbarians first.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 12, 2013)

To take over the barbarians you would need to have a hold on ODC.


----------



## ironherc (Mar 12, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> You can join me instead



when did this thread became a recruitment center? xD


----------



## Rage Trigger (Mar 12, 2013)

Super Asian said:


> Dislikes: Aggressive people,* having my height made fun of.* >:c



Enjoy your stay in the OBD.


Should get away from here before Bern and Lambda start a fight. Far away


----------



## Es (Mar 12, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> Then I will take over the barbarians first.





Nightbringer said:


> To take over the barbarians you would need to have a hold on ODC.



Dark Queen of the ODC :haww

Sot of like Aya in Green Lantern animated


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Mar 12, 2013)

Such a prestigious position only Darth can fill
If only she could reach it


----------



## Super Asian (Mar 12, 2013)

Rage Trigger said:


> Enjoy your stay in the OBD.
> 
> 
> Should get away from here before Bern and Lambda start a fight. Far away




That would be the right.   And thanks~


----------



## Saitomaru (Mar 13, 2013)

I didn't notice that people still posted in here, oops.

Welcome new peeps, hello old peeps, and go die peer peeps.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 13, 2013)

Super Asian said:


> That would be the right.   And thanks~



I welcome you my short friend. 

Are you like super short or just average short?


----------



## Super Asian (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm a 15 year old boy at 170 cm. 

I've barely grown in the last few months though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 13, 2013)

I like short females. They look so cute and huggable. Moar short females!!

No pedo/ No loli of course.


----------



## Poxbox (Mar 13, 2013)

Super Asian said:


> I'm a 15 year old boy at 170 cm.
> 
> I've barely grown in the last few months though.


That is something to be happy about. You will probably end up at 172-173 which is pretty close to the average size. Why is that good, you ask? Because that means you can buy your clothes whereever you want - unlike the 2m giants strutting about in these forums.


----------



## RottWeiler (Mar 17, 2013)

Well as of here!

 Name Rott Weiler: (real Name ne giving)

Age: 17 -18(3 Months from Now)

Fav Colors : Gold/Blue/Black


So yeah, whats up with u Cats?


----------



## Jurassic park (Mar 18, 2013)

Sup guys I'm new here.


----------



## Poxbox (Mar 19, 2013)

Jurassic park said:


> Sup guys I'm new here.


My instincts tell me you like Jurassic Park.


----------



## Solar (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome new people. Ignore the insults that may come your way.


----------



## Poxbox (Mar 19, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> Welcome new people. Ignore the insults that may come your way.


Please don't. Some of us enjoy watching a hissy fit.


----------



## LordSnow (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello, people. How's it going?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 22, 2013)

Super Asian said:


> I'm a 15 year old boy at 170 cm.
> 
> I've barely grown in the last few months though.



Taller than me at least.


----------



## Asune (Mar 22, 2013)

Men tends to stop growing around 21 years old.
Women tends to stop growing around 19-20 years old
Of course this isn't like something that will always happens, but is the promedy.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Mar 22, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Taller than me at least.



What isn't?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 22, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> What isn't?



My cats? :33


----------



## Archangel010 (Mar 28, 2013)

Greetings! Long time lurker, first time poster. It seems height and Age is the common for now so, I'm 5'8" and 21 years old... Yea, short I know... Here to debate, enjoy fights to the death, and be a general annoyance to all Wankers!


----------



## Archangel010 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> Welcome      .



Thank You, I intend for my stay here to be both informative and entertaining!


----------



## Imperator100 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Greetings*

Hello to Everyone. I am new here. To mindlessly follow the trend for a second I am a female, 19 and 5'2. Iike debating and also like to make calcs and respect threads. In joining I hope my various obsessions, er I mean my knowledge of fictional series will finally be used for the greater benefit of mankind


----------



## Asune (Mar 29, 2013)

New fresh meat
Tonight there'll be a blood banquet


----------



## Calamity (Mar 29, 2013)

Imperator100 said:


> Hello to Everyone. I am new here. To mindlessly follow the trend for a second I am a female, 19 and 5'2. Iike debating and also like to make calcs and respect threads. In joining I hope my various obsessions, er I mean my knowledge of fictional series will finally be used for the greater benefit of mankind



Welcome.
You're from AV, right?


----------



## Imperator100 (Mar 29, 2013)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Welcome.
> You're from AV, right?



Yeah. Pleased to meet you.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Imperator100 said:


> Hello to Everyone. I am new here. To mindlessly follow the trend for a second I am a female, 19 and 5'2.



Good 



> Iike debating and also like to make *calcs* and respect threads



Even better:amazed

Oh yeah, welcome. Mind the cancer, their bark is worse than their bite.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 29, 2013)

Imperator100 said:


> Hello to Everyone. I am new here. To mindlessly follow the trend for a second I am a *female*, 19 and 5'2. Iike debating and also like to make calcs and respect threads. In joining I hope my various obsessions, er I mean my knowledge of fictional series will finally be used for the greater benefit of mankind



Pics or you're lying.



On a serious note, you're welcome and do enjoy your stay.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Mar 29, 2013)

Zenath is lying

We are all fans of public execution here


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot to post on here lmao.

Well, I like to make calcs, gatecrash orgies for lulz, and I aspire to be Nardo's right hand man. Or Bernkastel's cat, whichever one is available.

Nice to meet you all


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 29, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> *Zenath* is lying
> 
> We are all fans of public execution here


I don't lie, sorry.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 29, 2013)

Zenath you're a boy?

Pics or you're ly-


----------



## midgetoverlord (Mar 29, 2013)

*answers to:* midgetoverlord, midget
*frontal bulge location*: male
*date of birth*: since the creation of Arda
*current location*: colorado
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity*: whiter than snow
*Religion*: Follower of Eru, or Roman Catholic. Take your pick.
*style*: yeah, me? Right...
*Likes*: LOTR legendarium, European Metal, FMA
*Dislike*: Hipsters, rap, country, pop, twilight
*hobbies:* vanquishing the enemy, seeing them driven before me, and hearing the lamentations of their women
*personality:* varies between idiotic, genius, and incredibly sarcastic
*Blood type:* elven
*language*: Sindarin, Quenya, English
*power level:* 210.433449382
*strengths:* Lotr lore
*weakness:* many other fictions
*special powers:* rage aura


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 29, 2013)

^Dat name offends Nightbringer 


*Spoiler*: __ 








A 19 year old with a height of 5'2. Very rare.


----------



## Imperator100 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> A 19 year old with a height of 5'2. Very rare.


Sorry I'm short?


----------



## Rage Trigger (Mar 31, 2013)

Imperator100 said:


> Sorry I'm short?



Another shortie 

Wasn't there some other dude around who was complaining about his height? I remember making fun of him for it


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Imperator100 said:


> Sorry I'm short?



Don't be. You're special


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 2, 2013)

RottWeiler said:


> Well as of here!
> 
> Name Rott Weiler: (real Name ne giving)
> 
> ...


The beginning of the end.


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 2, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> The beginning of the end.


Betting 5 bucks on RottWeiler forming an alliance with North Korea to establish a new world order.

/thisisfate


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 2, 2013)

Some of you people are fucking creeps who should jump into a pit and stay there.

You know who you are.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 2, 2013)

now that's funny


----------



## Lucino (Apr 2, 2013)

> I am a female



There are no females on the net. 

On a serious note welcome, visit the cancerdome.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 2, 2013)

All of you people with oversized sigs should resize them now.

Or you'll get sigbanned the next time the mods decide to go on a sig checking spree.

On second thought, just go ahead and get sig banned. It'll be funny. 



Welcome Imperator and midgetoverlord. Hope to see you guys around the OBD.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 2, 2013)

Fujita said:


> All of you people with oversized sigs should resize them now.
> 
> Or you'll get sigbanned the next time the mods decide to go on a sig checking spree.


That means you, Alpha.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hallucinogenic said:


> On a serious note welcome, *visit the cancerdome.*



Or better yet, don't


----------



## Imagine (Apr 2, 2013)

Fujita, stop trying to seduce the new members.


----------



## TheHobbler (Apr 4, 2013)

*Hello.*

*Answers to:* The Hobbler/TheHobbler/Hobbler/Hobb/Hob
*Frontal bulge location*: Male 
*Date of Birth:* 22 April, 1993
*Current location:* California, USA
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* White American
*Religion: *Agnostic-Atheist
*Style: *Khaki pants and collared shirts
*Likes:* HST (I'm so so sorry), Assorted others, Intelligence, Accuracy, Sci-fi
*Dislikes:* Sex crimes, Stupidity, Inaccuracy, Ponies (I'm so sorry), certain crude phrases
*Hobbies:* Anime, Manga, Reading (Generally Sci-fi, currently Sagan), Video Games (Assorted)
*Personality: * Eccentric. Uhm. Non-committal in most situations. Incredibly Lazy.
*Blood Type: *I'm sure there is at least one letter involved.
*Language:* English. American English for the most part.
*Power level: *Seeing as I am lacking a gun, and a gun hits much harder than me, I doubt I register on the scale. Maybe the minimum is one? Then I might be 1.
*Strengths: *Spelling, Grammar, Logic, Patience
*Weakness: *Lazy, Common Human Weaknesses, Feeling of Superiority.
*Special Powers: *Being lazy.

I hope I don't embarrass myself.

Edit: I will also reply to Hobbit since almost everywhere I use this name people decide to call me Hobbit. :l


----------



## Asune (Apr 4, 2013)

Mmm you seem like a hobbit

Dislikes:* Sex crimes*, Stupidity, Inaccuracy, Ponies (I'm so sorry), certain crude 

There are a lot of those here


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 4, 2013)

Asune said:


> Dislikes: Sex crimes, *Stupidity, Inaccuracy, Ponies (I'm so sorry), certain crude phrases*
> 
> There are a lot of those here



A lot of that, too.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 4, 2013)

Don't apologize for hating Ponies


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 4, 2013)

I thought I read "Sex, crimes"


----------



## Asune (Apr 4, 2013)

Likes: HST (I'm so so sorry)

Do not feel sorry
Feel ashamed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> *Answers to:* The Hobbler/TheHobbler/Hobbler/Hobb/Hob
> *Frontal bulge location*: Male
> *Date of Birth:* 22 April, 1993
> *Current location:* California, USA
> ...


you are so dead


----------



## Asune (Apr 4, 2013)

Flutter is harmless don't worry


----------



## TheHobbler (Apr 4, 2013)

Any reason why I am dead?


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 4, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> Any reason why I am dead?


Flutter's a pony fanatic


----------



## Fujita (Apr 4, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> *Likes:* HST (I'm so so sorry)



Fresh meat for the Cancerdome, I see


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> Any reason why I am dead?


I'll protect you from his pony wrath.


----------



## Es (Apr 4, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Or better yet, don't


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> Any reason why I am dead?


for this 


> Likes: HST (I'm so so sorry)


----------



## TheHobbler (Apr 4, 2013)

Completely understandable. I do enjoy more than the HST, just want that known.

What have I done with my introductory post.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2013)

I meant don't apologize 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## manidk (Apr 4, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> Completely understandable. I do enjoy more than the HST, just want that known.
> 
> What have I done with my introductory post.



Just remember:

When in doubt, wank Hashirama.


----------



## TheHobbler (Apr 4, 2013)

Who needs to wank a God?


----------



## Asune (Apr 4, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> Who needs to wank a God?



Yep, cancerdome material


----------



## TheHobbler (Apr 6, 2013)

What's the best way to review feats and calcs? I would assume the wiki, but there are two of those, so I am a bit lost there too.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 6, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> What's the best way to review feats and calcs? I would assume the wiki, but there are two of those, so I am a bit lost there too.




This is the current wiki; the other one is outdated.

Though, the wiki will only get you so far. We generalize with stuff like, say, FTL and mountain-level, but FTL is a BIG fucking range with Wally West running around, and mountain-level can be a few megatons to a few gigatons. What you want to do to check out the actual calcs is to sift through the blogs. You can find those next to your User CP tab. They're a bit of a clusterfuck, and the search function is generally shitty, but you'll get by.

Also, we have a quick questions thread in the meta-dome for stuff like this.


----------



## TheHobbler (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you, wasn't sure where to ask this. Time to start sifting.


----------



## Luth P Wulfose (Apr 7, 2013)

Date of Birth: September 7th 1997
Current location: *classified*
Nationality: *redacted* NOT Western
Ethnicity: *classified*
Religion: Buddhism
Likes: Anime (my taste is varied, but I can appreciate both moe with lots of fanservice or serious action, I tend not to watch action much though), Touhou, drawing, chocolate, drawings of muscular old man flexing in bathtub, SCP.

Video Game I like: Megaman series that related to Megaman Zero and Megaman Battle Network, Pokemon, some FF games, some other stuff you barely know.

Anime/manga I read/watch/would watch

For plot: (JoJo Bizzare Adventure, Psycho Pass, D Gray-man, Case Closed, Inu Yasha, Madoka Magica, The Law of Ueki, Croket!, Accel World, Ryuusei no Rockman, Megaman Battle Network) 

For moe/humor: (Hidamari Sketch, Strike Witches, Toradora, Nichijou, Haiyore! Nyaruko-san!)

Anime/manga I don't really want to read/watch

Lucky Star, show that play Yaoi relationship seriously, show with too serious plot without anything to make it up for me, boring show, Haruhi.

YES I KNOW MY TASTE SUCK but I love my taste

Dislikes: People being mean and unfriendly, people who make fun of my hobby, Math, Physics
Hobbies: Anime, reading doujinshi
Personality: A moody person who always wanted to try making everyone happy. There might be people with behavior/stuff I dislike, but I bear with it. If you get hated by me then, wow, I can't even...
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English.
Strengths: Drawing.
Weakness: Math, physics
Special Powers: Does drawing count as a special power?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 7, 2013)

So you are redacted?


----------



## Luth P Wulfose (Apr 7, 2013)

Update it a bit, because while posting that I had to leave so I just rush it.

And sorta.


----------



## Asune (Apr 7, 2013)

*drawings of muscular old man flexing in bathtub*


What the....


EDIT: You would get along with Ampchu, he likes the same stuff that you


----------



## manidk (Apr 7, 2013)

Luth P Wulfose said:


> Video Game I like: *Megaman series that related to Megaman Zero and Megaman Battle Network*, Pokemon, some FF games, some other stuff you barely know.
> 
> Anime/manga I read/watch/would watch
> 
> For plot: (*JoJo Bizzare Adventur*e, Psycho Pass, D Gray-man, Case Closed, Inu Yasha, Madoka Magica, The Law of Ueki, Croket!, Accel World, *Ryuusei no Rockman, Megaman Battle Network*)



Yes.  /10char


----------



## Asune (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't be fool. We all know that Megaman Legends 2 is the best of all


----------



## Fujita (Apr 7, 2013)

Luth P Wulfose said:


> Dislikes: People being mean and unfriendly, people who make fun of my hobby, *Math, Physics*



I will smite you


----------



## manidk (Apr 7, 2013)

Asune said:


> Don't be fool. We all know that Megaman Legends 2 is the best of all



No man, it'll be ML 3.

Someday... Gotta hold on to hope.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fujita said:


> I will smite you



I feel for him. Not everyone is good with Calculus, you know


----------



## Fujita (Apr 7, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I feel for him. Not everyone is good with Calculus, you know


----------



## Asune (Apr 8, 2013)

Words of an admin


----------



## Luth P Wulfose (Apr 8, 2013)

Not really keen on Megaman Legend series, it feel a bit.... bland to me ^ ^; I like Star Force the best even though many claimed it to be worst.

I have a lot of other things I like but I'd rather keep it to myself or revealed it from time to time. I just speak out either the stuff I am proud of liking or the stuff many people over here would be interested.

I'm also not really a good debater and stuff, but I guess I could do Touhou related stuff a bit~


----------



## Asune (Apr 8, 2013)

Luth P Wulfose said:


> *Not really keen on Megaman Legend series, it feel a bit.... bland to me ^ ^; I like Star Force the best even though many claimed it to be worst.*
> 
> I have a lot of other things I like but I'd rather keep it to myself or revealed it from time to time. I just speak out either the stuff I am proud of liking or the stuff many people over here would be interested.
> 
> I'm also not really a good debater and stuff, but I guess I could do Touhou related stuff a bit~



Your mere presence is starting to sick me.
Dissapear


----------



## Luth P Wulfose (Apr 8, 2013)

Whyyyyyyyy ;____;

Well, part of the reason is that I will never be able to play Legends because no console or any of those fancy stuff > < Sorry~....


----------



## Asune (Apr 8, 2013)

Go download a PSX emulator.
Download Megaman Legends 1 and 2.
Play them now.
Either dissapear


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Asune said:


> Go download a PSX emulator.
> Download Megaman Legends 1 and 2.
> Play them now.
> Either dissapear



That's kinda harsh on a newb 

Not that I would mind


----------



## Luth P Wulfose (Apr 8, 2013)

Can I just read all the wiki entries about Legend? I can't get a PSX emulator..


----------



## Asune (Apr 8, 2013)

Luth P Wulfose said:


> Can I just read all the wiki entries about Legend? I can't get a PSX emulator..





GO PLAY THEM!


----------



## Nep Heart (Apr 8, 2013)

Asune said:


> You would get along with Ampchu, he likes the same stuff that you



Someone called?


----------



## Asune (Apr 8, 2013)

You have a new friend to play with


----------



## Luth P Wulfose (Apr 8, 2013)

I truly can't play Legend. My computer can't handle emulator lately. Even an NDS emulator lags like hell. I'm sorry if this disappoint you...

Also hi Ampchu!


----------



## Erudite Ape (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh, jeez. Is this mandatory? Sigh...

Answers to: Erudite Ape, EA, the Snark Knight, Sir Casm, Lord of the Oblivious
Frontal bulge location: Male 
Date of Birth: 8/14/95
Current location: Washington
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White American
Religion: Pastafarianism 
Style: Sarcastic
Likes: Arguing, good manga and anime, Kamen Rider, good sci-fi, good and challenging mysteries, and gorgeous guys
Dislikes: Boredom, wankers, people, poorly-written things, idiocy, people, and people.
Hobbies:Arguing
Personality: Sarcastic and wry(But not WRYYYYYY or ROAD ROLLA!!!). Also, kinda flaming.
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English, Klingon
Power level: Super Ultimate
Strengths: Snark, general knowledge, minmaxing, and a generally dark sense of humor
Weakness: Cannot stand boredom, sloth, frequent illness
Special Powers: Able to annoy _anyone_


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Lemme tell you something. This is not mandatory, just something you want people to have a good idea of who you are.


----------



## Erudite Ape (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh. Oh, well, too late.


----------



## Asune (Apr 8, 2013)

Luth P Wulfose said:


> I truly can't play Legend. My computer can't handle emulator lately. Even an NDS emulator lags like hell. I'm sorry if this disappoint you...
> 
> Also hi Ampchu!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw6YxwOcg_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manidk (Apr 8, 2013)

Erudite Ape said:


> Religion: Pastafarianism



*_cringe_*

/10char


----------



## Nep Heart (Apr 8, 2013)

*Better late than never*



Luth P Wulfose said:


> Also hi Ampchu!



Sup?

/10char


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 13, 2013)

Ah, so RottWeiler was from the MVC. Explains the guy's hate boner for calcs,


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 13, 2013)

Actually, even MvC rejected him


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 13, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Actually, even MvC rejected him


That's...pretty bad.

Especially since that place ascended to new levels of shit since I was there. All the respectable people aren't there anymore  And most just immigrated here lol.


----------



## TheHobbler (Apr 13, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Ah, so RottWeiler was from the MVC. Explains the guy's hate boner for calcs,





SuperTacocat said:


> Actually, even MvC rejected him



Uh... What is the MvC?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 13, 2013)

It's better that you don't know.. It's like Twilight.


----------



## Asune (Apr 13, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> Uh... What is the MvC?



In plain words.

Fairy tail anime (and FT in general) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>MvC


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 13, 2013)

Think of the Cancerdome if it were to go through a New 52 reboot...written exclusively by Kubo.


----------



## TheHobbler (Apr 14, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> It's better that you don't know.. It's like Twilight.





Asune said:


> In plain words.
> 
> Fairy tail anime (and FT in general) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>MvC





SuperTacocat said:


> Think of the Cancerdome if it were to go through a New 52 reboot...written exclusively by Kubo.



Sometimes I feel like I made an awesome choice, choosing the OBD.


----------



## richter03 (Apr 15, 2013)

Answers to: Richter, Rich, Richter03.
Frontal bulge location: Male.
Religion: Did I have one ?
Style: Formal but not to politic.
Likes: Truth, fact, learn new information.
Dislikes: Sarcastic.
Hobbies: Programing
Personality: Peaceful, hungry for knowledge.
Blood Type:B
Language: (bad)English.
Power level: Unknow.
Strengths: Can stand again boredom,  quietness.
Weakness: Can't stand again long term process that can't get any report or test.
Special Powers: Reality Warping.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 15, 2013)

@richter03 Welcome to OBD.


----------



## Poxbox (Apr 15, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> @richter03 Welcome to OBD.


Stop it! He doesn't like sarcasm!


----------



## Asune (Apr 15, 2013)

So you wrap reality?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 15, 2013)

He wraps reality....

With what? Ribbons and giftbox?


----------



## TehChron (Apr 15, 2013)

No.

Chains and leather maybe?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 15, 2013)

What kind of reality is that then? SM play?


----------



## richter03 (Apr 16, 2013)

TehChron said:


> No.
> Chains and leather maybe?



 


Go easy on me guys. I'm not good with English language, if I typo, please suggest me.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi..... I want to be your friend. pek


----------



## Superb Eden (Apr 17, 2013)

I am the Orion Saint, Eden, i hope you people will not be Gemini Paradox levels.

Series i mostly support:

Saint Seiya Omega and the classic series, Lost Canvas is also good
Alita Last Order
Magi
Toriko
Busou Renkin
Psyren
Nanatsu no Taizai
Ushio and Tora
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Yuyu Hakusho
Onepunch man
Dragonball
S Cry Ed
Rave Master
Terra Formars
Darksiders
Devil May Cry
Metal Gear
Final Fantasy
Kid Icarus
King of Fighters
Ninja Gaiden
GodHand
Darkstalkers

I plan to read/watch some other series soon.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2013)

Welcome all


----------



## manidk (Apr 17, 2013)

Superb Eden said:


> I am the Orion Saint, Eden, i hope you people will not be Gemini Paradox levels.
> 
> Series i mostly support:
> 
> ...



Obligatory question follows:

Favorite arc/character/villain from JJBA?


----------



## Superb Eden (Apr 17, 2013)

manidk said:


> Obligatory question follows:
> 
> Favorite arc/character/villain from JJBA?



Favorite arcs:

Part IV
Part III
Part VI
Part II

Favorite characters:

Josuke
Jotaro
Jolyne
Joseph
Jonathan

Favorite Villains:

Dio
Enrico
Funny Valentine
Kira 
Cars


----------



## manidk (Apr 17, 2013)

Superb Eden said:


> Favorite arcs:
> 
> Part IV
> Part III
> ...



The bolded should all be first place in their respective categories but I'll give you a pass.


----------



## Superb Eden (Apr 17, 2013)

Because i have for example, Kira in the 4th place it doesn't mean he isn't quality or i like the others more. 

I have all of them and every arc i listed in equal state.


----------



## manidk (Apr 17, 2013)

Ah.

All is well then.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 17, 2013)

I was gonna complain about Cars' placement, but then I noticed Diavolo isn't even there
That makes the list much better by itself
EDIT: They're all equal anyways, so I'm just stupid


----------



## Asune (Apr 19, 2013)

Joseph in fourth place?
This individual is quite an exotic specimen


----------



## MythLover (Apr 19, 2013)

*Answers to:* Myth, ML
*Gender:* Male
*Date of Birth:* Doesn't matter, really.
*Current Location:* America
*Religion:* Take a guess for a guy who plays SMT
*Likes:* Shin Megami Tensei (), Pokemon, Mario, Supernatural, Percy Jackson, etc.
*Dislikes:* The HST (One Piece is decent), Matador, The Trumpeter
*Hobbies:* Playing SMT, reading, the like.
*Language:* English
*Power Level:* Below n0ob level (I expect to die horrifically, and very easily)
*Strenghts:* Nothing notable.
*Weaknesses:* Only 'debating' knowledge (which in itself is bad) is of SMT.


----------



## Asune (Apr 19, 2013)

MythLover said:


> *Answers to:* Myth, ML
> *Gender:* Male
> *Date of Birth:* Doesn't matter, really.
> *Current Location:* America
> ...



You don't like Matador?, You gotta die

"I swear, by my sword and capote, that once again I shall prove victorious!"


----------



## Calamity (Apr 19, 2013)

Asune said:


> You don't like Matador?, You gotta die
> 
> "I swear, by my sword and capote, that once again I shall prove victorious!"



Obviously, OP gave up on Nocturne cause of Matador hence his hatred is justified. 
Because of Matador, he couldn't finish that awesome game.


----------



## Asune (Apr 19, 2013)

He managed after thousands of failed attempts, or maybe a friend helped him
Yet he reached Trumpeter and was unnable to do something.
Hence never saw the true demon ending.


----------



## MythLover (Apr 19, 2013)

Actually, I don't even have it. Instead, I decided to go play Strange Journey without saving, ran into him in Sector Carina I believe, and died, so I'm sure you can guess what happened next.


----------



## Asune (Apr 19, 2013)

Hoh? That's an even more easier Matador.
Talking about SJ.
I still remember that I found it hard on my first playthrough, then laughably easy on my second (without summoning high level demons at first, neither equiping high level weapons).
At the end all my expectations for Demiurge were crushed when he turned to be horribly easy.


----------



## MythLover (Apr 19, 2013)

You know how SMT games are: let your gaurd down for even one move- then bam. Game over. Case in point, after I got back to where I was, a team of Nozuchis 'conviently' spammed Megaton Press and every hit landed on the MC.

Well, unfortunately, I have to go to bed now. Night.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 20, 2013)

MythLover said:


> You know how SMT games are: let your gaurd down for even one move- then bam. Game over. Case in point, after I got back to where I was, a team of Nozuchis 'conviently' spammed Megaton Press and every hit landed on the MC.
> 
> Well, unfortunately, I have to go to bed now. Night.



You know, you don't have to add a reason for why you edited your comment. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm going back into hiding ...


----------



## Asune (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah, actually no one care about a reason why you were gone, no one would had notice it.
Now hid and disappear linko


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 20, 2013)

Asune said:


> Yeah, actually no one care about a reason why you were gone, no one would had notice it.
> Now hid and disappear linko



I like how you are very straight forward about it. 

Well ... back to SCP Containment Breach ...


----------



## Asune (Apr 20, 2013)

To be directly sincere is one of my virtues and sins


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 20, 2013)

Asune said:


> To be directly sincere is one of my virtues and sins



Wouldn't necessarily call that a sin. 

-------------------------------------------------


*Spoiler*: __ 



173 keep spawning behind me


----------



## MythLover (Apr 20, 2013)

Really? Thanks. Otherwise I would have been worried. I hope to be an all around okay guy. I won't really be debating much, just saying some stuff, try to be funny, etc. Anyway, hello everyone, and let's all try not to get ourselves banned.


----------



## Sextus70 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello! I've been lurking this website for some weeks and I finally decided to join up

Here is my little personal summary:

*Answers to:* Interesting discussions/conversations, anything related to my hobbies and likes (see below)
*Frontal bulge location:* Male.
*Date of Birth:* 7 January, 1994
*Current location:* Somewhere in the cursed country of Venezuela.
*Nationality:* Venezuelan
*Ethnicity:* Caucasian
*Religion:* Agnosticism (more a philosophy than a religion actually).
*Style: *Cold mind, warm hearth.
*Likes:* Dragon Ball (except GT), Jojo's Bizarre Adventures,  Yu Yu Hakusho, Hunter x Hunter, Slam Dunk, Gundam Wing, Rurouni Kenshin, Shin Megami Tensei (including Persona and Devil Summoner series), Okami, Godhand, Legend of Zelda, Ninja Gaiden (the NES series), Star Wars, Dune, Mass Effect, Regular show, Adventure Time, and Matador (coolest RPG boss ever)!
*Dislikes:* Pop music, reggaeton. Italian cheeses (except mozzarella).
*Hobbies:*Old school anime, videogames (especially retro ones), technology, sci fi, writing, reading, listening to videogame music.
*Blood Type:* O Rh+
*Language: *English and spanish. Learning german.
*Power level:* 5 (farmer level).
*Strengths:* Imagination, tenacity, wit, objetiveness. Competent writer.
*Weaknesses:* My dislikes, some social skills, musical skills, lack of courage to talk to the opposite sex. Somewhat clumsy with some manual work.
*Special Powers:* Great endurance against social "mindfuck" (any kind of "fundamentalism" and stereotypes in few words).

That's all I think... No wait!



> _Originally Posted by *MythLove*r_
> Dislikes: The HST (One Piece is decent), *Matador*, The Trumpeter



I think that we're gonna be mortal enemies  (just joking, I understand you).


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 23, 2013)

Likes: Dragon Ball (except GT), *Jojo's Bizarre Adventures*, *Yu Yu Hakusho*, *Hunter x Hunter, Slam Dunk, Gundam Wing, Rurouni Kenshin, Shin Megami Tensei (including Persona* and Devil Summoner series), Okami, Godhand, Legend of Zelda, Ninja Gaiden (the NES series), Star Wars, Dune, Mass Effect, Regular show, Adventure Time, and Matador (coolest RPG boss ever)!

:amazed nice to meet you dude.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 23, 2013)

How much better is Slam Dunk than Kuroko no Basket? 


			
				shade said:
			
		

> Temporary sig until I fix my Frontier sig.


Frontier sig? Are you planning on finishing Frontier? :amazed


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 23, 2013)

If you like a better story over overpowered individual playing a sport... You'll like slam dunk better than Kuroko..


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 23, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> How much better is Slam Dunk than Kuroko no Basket?
> 
> Frontier sig? Are you planning on finishing Frontier? :amazed



I'll probably try watching it. All those cool digimon I'm seeing when googling. Well except for agunimon and Kazemon(?).. Damn she's like the fan service for all digimon.. Complete set of underwear... and she's 14(?) probably 12.


----------



## manidk (Apr 23, 2013)

Sextus70 said:


> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure



Same question as the other guy:

Favorite arc, protag, and villain.

Go.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 23, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> I'll probably try watching it. All those cool digimon I'm seeing when googling. Well except for agunimon and Kazemon(?).. Damn she's like the fan service for all digimon.. Complete set of underwear... and she's 14(?) probably 12.


Agunimon will grow on you simply because of Takuya.

And Zoe herself is 12, but Kazemon is likely several thousands of years old 

Venusmon has her beat anyway.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 23, 2013)

Sextus70 said:


> Hello! I've been lurking this website for some weeks and I finally decided to join up
> 
> Here is my little personal summary:
> 
> ...



You must add Bastard!! to that list


----------



## Sextus70 (Apr 23, 2013)

manidk said:


> Same question as the other guy:
> 
> Favorite arc, protag, and villain.
> 
> Go.



Well, I've only seen Part I to III and half or almost half of IV until now,but if I have to answer:

*Favorite arc: * Part II: Battle Tendency

*Favorite protagonist:* Joseph Joestar (especially Part II's)

*Favorite villain:* Dio Brando (awesome in both parts)




~Avant~ said:


> You must add Bastard!! to that list



Please be more specific (list of what? Likes, dislikes...?)


----------



## manidk (Apr 23, 2013)

Sextus70 said:


> Well, I've only seen Part I to III and half or almost half of IV until now,but if I have to answer:
> 
> Favorite arc: Part II: Battle Tendency
> 
> ...



2/3 ain't bad.  The lack of Cars is disturbing.

You'll change you opinion on the villain soon though.


----------



## Sextus70 (Apr 23, 2013)

manidk said:


> 2/3 ain't bad.  The lack of Cars is disturbing.
> 
> You'll change you opinion on the villain soon though.



I hope that you didn't mean that I don't like him. He's also a badass villain and the most powerful of the series without doubt (Ultimate Cars is ridiculously overpowered), but I prefer Dio in terms of charisma.



~Avant~ said:


> You must add Bastard!! to that list



I just noticed that it is an anime XD, forgive my previous ignorance! I'll give it a look.


----------



## manidk (Apr 23, 2013)

Sextus70 said:


> I hope that you didn't mean that I don't like him. He's also a badass villain and the most powerful of the series without doubt (Ultimate Cars is ridiculously overpowered), but I prefer Dio in terms of charisma



But...

Cars's hair has more charisma than the rest of JJBA combined.

Just messin' with you anyways.

Though OG won't take it so lightly.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 24, 2013)

> Current location: Somewhere in the cursed country of Venezuela.



How is the country currently? A friend of mine wanted to travel there to do some research.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 24, 2013)

Read the manga. Its head and shoulders above the anime


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> But...
> 
> Cars's hair has more charisma than the rest of JJBA combined.
> 
> ...



Indeed, executed on sight


----------



## Sextus70 (Apr 25, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> How is the country currently? A friend of mine wanted to travel there to do some research.



More and less unstable due to the recent elections scandal. Right now is somewhat calm but in the following days some significant riots could arise.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 25, 2013)

Sextus70 said:


> More and less unstable due to the recent elections scandal. Right now is somewhat calm but in the following days some significant riots could arise.



Sounds bad ... She'll love it.


----------



## daresdk (May 12, 2013)

Answers to: Dares/daresdk
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: May 26
Current location: New York
Nationality: american
Ethnicity: white
Religion: jewish
Style: not really sure what to put here
Likes: anime/manga fantasy/sci fi novels and various other stuff
Dislikes:illogical people, 
Hobbies: anime/manga video games, reading books, playing sports
Personality: i tend to be quiet when I'm around people that i don't know well however if i am good friends with somebody i don't shut up.
Blood Type: don't remember
Language: english some hebrew
Power level: I'm not going to say over 9000 since I'm sure its already been done to death so i will just leave it to your imagination
Strengths: reading have a good memory which is useful in avoiding taking notes
Weakness: lazy and constantly procrastinate, i can be very shy when I'm nervous and I'm too nice for my own good. also i can a bit hyppocritical in that i dislike it when others are illogical but then i go and do stuff that makes no logical sense 
Special Powers: sleeping during any class and still getting good grades.


----------



## ThevalidatorIstheonethait (May 18, 2013)

Answers to: God
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: April 17, 1993
Current location: England
Nationality: England
Ethnicity: kabyle
Religion: God
Style: suck my dick
Likes: Rap, Anime, Videogames, 
Dislikes: Skypiea, hobos, spiders
Hobbies: Art, videos games, football
Personality: Laid back, funny guy, annoys people, charmer
Blood Type: White
Language: English, french, kabyle
Power level: How the fuck should i know?
Strengths: Good debater, good vocabulary, charmer, manipulator
Weakness: I suck at math, science and my charm with girls need work
Special Powers: Getting girls


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 18, 2013)

> Strengths: Good debater, good vocabulary, charmer, *manipulator*
> Weakness: I suck at math, science and *my charm with girls need work*
> Special Powers: *Getting girls*


you already failed.


----------



## ThevalidatorIstheonethait (May 18, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> you already failed.



Looool 


At times, I'm good with girls. There are girls I can get and some other girls I can't... Given the right circumstance of course.


----------



## AgentAAA (May 29, 2013)

Answers to:Agent, 3A, AAA, and apparently every variation on my username except for it's original form on most websites.
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 3 october 1993
Current location: Chetwynd, British Columbia, Canada
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: Scottish/Native American
Religion: None? Spiritual, but follow no real religion
Style: I don't think I have one
Likes: Shounen, Shoujo, and Seinen manga, debating, watching fictional fights (Or MMA), not doing something stupid.
Dislikes: Hard-to-follow comic series(I'm looking at you in specific, D.C) people who get emotional in friendly debates, and intolerance in general. Also, Moths.
Hobbies: Watching Anime, reading manga, playing games, mostly in the RTS vein.
Personality: I generally try to be friendly and agreeable, 
Blood Type: Iunno
Language: English
Power level: I'm pretty sure that turtle on Roshi's island could probably keep me at bay for a little while, so I'm going to go ahead and say "Not high."
Strengths: Girls think I'm funny.
Weakness: Low self-esteem
Special Powers: The ability to attract pretty women despite having sub-par social skills, average looks, and putting absolutely no effort into attempting to pick up women


----------



## shade0180 (May 29, 2013)

Series You like AgentAAA?


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2013)

Hello my name is Fang


----------



## Basilikos (May 29, 2013)

Finally unbanned, eh?


----------



## AgentAAA (May 29, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Series You like AgentAAA?



I enjoy the HST, though they're far from my favorite, Starcraft, command and Conquer... I've a pretty expansive list of things I enjoy, but I'll limit them to manga and anime for now.
D. Gray man, Bleach, Katekyo Hitman, Berzerk, Yamada and the seven witches, tower of god, Soul eater, History's strongest disciple Kenichi(Though that's waning as the ridiculous amount of Ecchi in the series keeps going up), Full Metal Alchemist, and Samurai Champloo.

I should also note, since it's in my dislikes, I don't actually HATE D.C comics, but the ability to follow continuity has too high a price tag for me to keep up on it. Though I do legitimately find Superman a boring character regardless - not many character flaws.


----------



## Basilikos (May 30, 2013)

AgentAAA said:


> I enjoy the HST, though they're far from my favorite, Starcraft, *command and Conquer*... I've a pretty expansive list of things I enjoy, but I'll limit them to manga and anime for now.
> D. Gray man, Bleach, Katekyo Hitman, Berzerk, Yamada and the seven witches, tower of god, Soul eater, History's strongest disciple Kenichi(Though that's waning as the ridiculous amount of Ecchi in the series keeps going up), Full Metal Alchemist, and Samurai Champloo.
> 
> I should also note, since it's in my dislikes, I don't actually HATE D.C comics, but the ability to follow continuity has too high a price tag for me to keep up on it. Though I do legitimately find Superman a boring character regardless - not many character flaws.


I approve of this.


----------



## shade0180 (May 30, 2013)

AgentAAA said:


> I enjoy the HST, though they're far from my favorite, *Starcraft, command and Conquer*... I've a pretty expansive list of things I enjoy, but I'll limit them to manga and anime for now.
> *D. Gray man*, Bleach, Katekyo Hitman, *Berzerk*, Yamada and the seven witches, *tower of god, Soul eater, History's strongest disciple Kenichi*(Though that's waning as the ridiculous amount of Ecchi in the series keeps going up), *Full Metal Alchemist, and Samurai Champloo*.
> 
> I should also note, since it's in my dislikes, I don't actually HATE D.C comics, but the ability to follow continuity has too high a price tag for me to keep up on it. Though I do legitimately find Superman a boring character regardless - not many character flaws.



I'd give you your first rep but I'm 24'h.


----------



## trance (Jun 8, 2013)

*Answers to:* *Trance/Lazers/MrEMan*
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 4-5-93
*Current location:* Earth
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Korean-American
*Religion:* No comment
*Style:* ...No comment
*Likes:* Anime, manga, movies, video games, Jun
*Dislikes:* Wankers, trolls, flamers, Obama, hypocrites
*Hobbies:* Sleeping, smoking weed
*Personality:* Very lazy but a decent guy
*Blood Type:* O I think...
*Language:* English
*Power level:* 37
*Strengths:* An *OK* debater, doesn't troll, flame or wank and an all-around knowledge of various fictiond (so I've been told)
*Weakness:* Been told I post a bit too much (eh)
*Special powers:*  I can fall asleep whenever I choose

Anything else, just ask.


----------



## Poxbox (Jun 8, 2013)

Lazers said:


> *Answers to:* *Trance/Lazers/MrEMan*
> *Frontal bulge location:* Male
> *Date of Birth:* 4-5-93
> *Current location:* Earth
> ...


I don't see a connection there at all.
Welcome to the skirts, Psy.


----------



## Neruc (Jun 8, 2013)

*Answers to*: Neruc,Neru if Boomy's calc is accepted
*Frontal bulge location*: Not sure if serious...Male...
*Date of Birth*: December 23, 1992
*Current location*: Romania
*Nationality*: romanian
*Ethnicity*: Don't think it matters
*Religion*itto
*Style*: Gotta find one.Laughing at FT wankers ATM
*Likes*: Anime,Manga,Video games.JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.
*Dislikes*: Fairy Tail,Freezing,wankers in general.
*Hobbies*: Sport,Videogames,reading
*Personality*: I don't have that.
*Blood Type*: IDK.AB I think
*Language*: English,German,Romanian
*Power level*:1000+whatever FT wanker I am debating 
*Strengths*ont have any.
*Weakness*:Brain malfunctions sometimes and I go retarded on a post.
*Special Powers*:...bunnies.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome to OBD.


----------



## November (Jun 11, 2013)

*Answers To:* Mad/Blast/Doc
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Current location:* Santiago de Compostela, Spain
*Nationality:* American/Spanish
*Ethnicity:* Spanamerican
*Religion* Lawl
*Style:* hmm... what?
*Likes:* Videogames, anime/manga and more shit.
*Dislikes: * Tards, genjutsu lawless.
*Hobbies:* hehe~  
*Personality*: High Class
*Blood Type:* A+++
*Language:* Spanish, english, a bit of french.
*Power level:* TOAA is my bitch.
*Strengths:* Logic and Similar Stuff
*Weakness:* Lazy as Hell.
*Special Powers:* Origami counts as a special power? If don?t... I punched Hulk and nearly made him laught.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2013)

> CAN RELEASE Pheromones WHICH CAUSES GIRLS TO GET WILDLY HORNY LIKE A RABID DOG JUST BY STARING AT HER OR TOUCHING HER



Are you Daken?


----------



## Poxbox (Jun 13, 2013)

Posts in all caps. Dislikes Tards. Great introduction.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh God, the guy's intro 

Pretty sure its a troll.

Fuck I can't stop laughing


----------



## Firo (Jun 13, 2013)

Answers to: Dark Prince , Law , Grim  ( Another Fox has invaded lawl )
Frontal bulge location: Male 
Date of Birth: February 8 , 1989
Current location: New York ( USA )
Nationality: African American 
Ethnicity: Read above 
Religion: Contractor 
Style: Pwnt 
Likes: Anime,Manga,Video games Sports 
Dislikes: Fantards 
Hobbies: Sport,Videogames, Sleeping , Drinking 
Personality: Aristocratic , Assassin 
Blood Type: Erm .. I have blood in my alcohol stream
Language: English
Power level:Esper level 6
Strengths:  Just an average joe with room to improve 
Weakness:Extremely Lazy 
Special Powers:  Lightning, Electro Magnetism Manipulation


----------



## Jageroux (Jun 13, 2013)

Answers to: Jager, Roux, Dev, Sparda (So everyone from MF says they're from MF? Well ain't that gay.)
Frontal bulge location: Between my legs.
Date of Birth: July 7, 1990
Current location: Louisiana/Shittyana (USA)
Nationality: Uh... American.
Ethnicity: Uh, 25% Italian, 25% American, 50% Lazy sonofabitch.
Religion: Hollywood Undead
Style: Is that a... Why do people eat potatoes sort of question?
Likes: Anime, Manga, Video Games, MY CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWK
Dislikes: Red Hero, Fantards, RH, Wankers, RH. Get the jist of it?
Hobbies: Video Games, Sleeping , Drinking.
Personality: Chill.
Blood Type: I have blood in my alcohol stream
Language: English
Power level: Good enough to get a troll banned.
Strengths: Getting trolls banned.
Weakness: Hardly putting the effort to get a troll banned.
Special Powers: I can down a .40 in 5 seconds, Getting trolls banned.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Answers to*: Idk
*Frontal bulge location*: Male!
*Date of Birth*: 8 June, 1992
*Current location*: Classified
*Nationality*: American
*Ethnicity:* Black
*Religion*: none
*Style*: Casual 
*Likes*: Naruto series, Asura's Wrath, Beelzebub, Dragonball, Marvel 
*Dislikes*: Wankers in general
*Hobbies*: Drawing(Attempting my own manga)
*Personality*: Chill, laid back, cool ass dude
*Blood Type*: No idea.
*Language*: English 
*Power level*: uhm
*Strengths*: idk
*Weakness*: Not sure
*Special Powers*: none


----------



## trance (Jun 18, 2013)

> CAN MASTURBATE 20 TIMES A DAY


----------



## Volt manta (Jun 18, 2013)

Answers to: Jabril Miller
Frontal bulge location: I's a man
Date of Birth: December 17,1995
Current location: Top Secret
Nationality: Californian
Ethnicity: Black
Religion: Confused
Style: old school
Likes: Megaman(X), Lasagna, Women
Dislikes: Melon-Anything
Hobbies: Reading, writing, touhou
Personality: Calm, cool,collected, and satisfied
Blood Type: O
Language: American
Power level: 9001
Strengths: fast learner, love statistics
Weakness: Lack of hatred (It's worse than you think)
Special Powers: I can selectively forget memories (it's a better power than you think)


----------



## JustThisOne (Jun 22, 2013)

Answers to: JustThisOne
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 5-12-19XX 
Current location: Earth (I think)
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: American
Religion: No comment
Style:.........
Likes: Anime/Manga, Video Games, others things (too many to list)
Dislikes: annoying people, people who believe they can hide behind the internet (i might be a hypocrite)
Hobbies: Reading various things, procrastinating
Personality: Lazy, but will accomplish goals eventually
Blood Type: IDK
Language: English
Power level: What?
Strengths: Understanding others
Weakness: Learning a new language 
Special powers: Just a human


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

> Dislikes: annoying people, people who believe they can hide behind the internet (i might be a hypocrite)
> Personality: Lazy, but will accomplish goals eventually
> Special powers: Just a human



You are very down to earth, I respect that.


----------



## DorohedoroFujita (Jun 27, 2013)

Answers to: God
Frontal bulge location: Female
Date of Birth: March 7 , 1997
Current location: California
Nationality: Italian 
Ethnicity: Read above 
Religion: Pikachu 
Style: Gentle fist
Likes: Anime,Manga,Video games Sports 
Dislikes: Trolls
Hobbies: Sport,Videogames, Sleeping , Drinking, eating, physics, debate... 
Personality: Cheeky and knowing 
Blood Type: Blut vene
Language: English
Power level: 9000
Strengths: Can lift 50 tons
Weakness: Forgives too vehemently
Special Powers: ice, temperature manipulation


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to OBD. 



> Frontal bulge location: Female


 That's rare....


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 27, 2013)

Really?
I believe we have about a handful female posters in this section.
While talking about who's stronger is perceived as a more masculine activity, it is far from being gender-exclusive.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 27, 2013)

DorohedoroFujita said:


> Religion: Pikachu



This better be the Classic Pikachu


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 27, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> This better be the Classic Pikachu



The Church of Pikachu accepts all, Hyper.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> The Church of Pikachu accepts all, Hyper.



The Kanto Pikachu is the only Pikachu.

Calling me Hyper sounds like you're saying I'm hyperactive. I prefer to be called Hype


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 27, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> The Kanto Pikachu is the only Pikachu.
> 
> Calling me Hyper sounds like you're saying I'm hyperactive. I prefer to be called Hype



Wait, you mean all the Pikachu in Kanto? Or just Ash's Pikachu while in Kanto?

---------------------------------

On topic:



> Answers to: *God*
> Frontal bulge location: Female
> Date of Birth: March 7 , 1997
> Current location: California
> ...



Nice to meet you.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 27, 2013)

^Does this answer the question?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 27, 2013)

^Hmm, yeah I guess.


----------



## trance (Jun 28, 2013)

DorohedoroFujita said:


> Answers to: God
> Frontal bulge location: Female
> Date of Birth: March 7 , 1997
> Current location: California
> ...



That's whats up. 

Welcome to the OBD!


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 29, 2013)

A guy just called me a newb.

So I'm new also, apparently.


----------



## Poxbox (Jun 29, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> A guy just called me a newb.
> 
> So I'm new also, apparently.


What a lazy introduction. Apparently you are a newb.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 29, 2013)

This is funny shit happening here A 2013 member calling a 2012 member newb.


----------



## Poxbox (Jun 29, 2013)

Should I add more Smileys when using irony?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 29, 2013)

I was Joking.


----------



## Poxbox (Jun 29, 2013)

Didn't work for me. Could be the gif making me hate you instantly.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 29, 2013)

Poxbox said:


> What a lazy introduction. Apparently you are a newb.



Apparently so.


----------



## trance (Jun 30, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> A guy just called me a newb.
> 
> So I'm new also, apparently.



Sounds like it's Erudite...

>Calls people newbs
>Joined two months ago


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Trance said:


> Sounds like it's Erudite...
> 
> >Calls people newbs
> >Joined two months ago


----------



## trance (Jun 30, 2013)

@Hype

He also compares post counts, so...you see how intelligent he is.


----------



## Neruc (Jun 30, 2013)

Trance I think they know better about him than you do methinks.


----------



## trance (Jun 30, 2013)

Perhaps.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 30, 2013)

Trance said:


> Sounds like it's Erudite...
> 
> >Calls people newbs
> >Joined two months ago



Haha, its not Erudite. Its fine though, I don't mind too much.


----------



## LostHanyou (Jul 3, 2013)

Not really new here, but I haven't posted in a good two years.  I'm a long time lurker, but I stopped lurking about a year ago because I lost interest in action oriented shows/comics and x vs x situations.  I came back a week ago because one of my friends likes talking about how strong One Piece/Bleach characters are and, conveniently, I happened to remember this place. 

Maybe I'll stick around this time, but I'll probably go back to lurking.

Also, I used to be a fan of Endless Mike, and I'm happy to see that he's still posting here.


----------



## Sougo (Jul 3, 2013)

Answers to: Sougo
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: September the 6th, 1990
Current location: Scotland, The land of the free 
Nationality: Scottish
Ethnicity: White Caucasian 
Religion: N/A
Style: 
Likes: Anime & Manga, Video Games and I Fucking Love Gintama!
Dislikes: Call of Duty, Wankers and Mecha
Hobbies: Skateboarding, Drawing and Playing my PS3
Personality: Usually quite calm
Blood Type: Liquid (I don't have a clue)
Language: English
Power level: 69 
Strengths: Drinking and Staying awake
Weakness: I get bored extremely quick


----------



## Asune (Jul 3, 2013)

Likes: Anime & Manga, Video Games *and I Fucking Love Gintama!*


----------



## Revolution (Jul 5, 2013)

How do I make Skelletor vs. Brook?


----------



## Poxbox (Jul 6, 2013)

Asune said:


> Likes: Anime & Manga, Video Games *and I Fucking Love Gintama!*





Sougo said:


> Your point?


Asune apparently wants a fight to the death. Or maybe you're not the only one who loves to fuck Gintama. Hard to tell.


----------



## trance (Jul 6, 2013)

Sougo said:


> Answers to: Sougo
> Frontal bulge location: Male
> Date of Birth: September the 6th, 1990
> Current location: Scotland, The land of the free
> ...



Same here... :/

Welcome to the OBD!


----------



## Byrd (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome all...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Poxbox said:


> Or maybe you're not the only one who loves to fuck Gintama.



Is this an insult to Gintama fans?


----------



## BackwardCap (Jul 6, 2013)

Answers to: Myself
Gender: Dude Bro
Date of Birth: 1991
Current location: America
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Black
Religion: Christianity.
Style: BLAZIN!
Likes: Art and electronic media entertainment.
Dislikes: Boredom.
Hobbies: Playing games and imagining stories in my head.
Personality: Varies.
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English.
Power level: indefinable and likely not needed. 
Strengths: Having fun.
Weakness: Being bored.
Special Powers: Hyper active imagination.


----------



## Urbansamurai (Jul 6, 2013)

Answers to: IDC
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 10/9/91
Current location: Delaware
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Black/African American
Religion: N/A
Style: None
Likes: Music, Anime, Martial Arts, Girlfriend
Dislikes: Cheaters, Evil People, Unmannered people
Hobbies: Drawing, MMA, Dates with my girlfriend, games
Personality: Gentlemen, pretty shy. Can also be quick to anger, but tries to avoid that behavior.
Blood Type: *shrugs
Language: English and Spanish but not fluently
Power level: * > 9000
Strengths: Being able to at least get along with anyone.
Weakness: To nice, very soft spoken
Special Powers: The ability to research my hinecorners off.


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome, guys.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 6, 2013)

> imagining stories in my head.
> Hyper active imagination.



this could lead to bad things. 

Anyway welcome to the OBD


----------



## trance (Jul 7, 2013)

Urbansamurai said:


> Answers to: IDC
> Frontal bulge location: Male
> Date of Birth: 10/9/91
> Current location: Delaware
> ...



Nice, I respect that.

Welcome!


----------



## Poxbox (Jul 7, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Is this an insult to Gintama fans?


If you would like it to be. But not really. More of an insult to the new guy who gets confused by smileys.



BackwardCap said:


> Hobbies: Playing games and imagining stories in my head.
> Special Powers: Hyper active imagination.





shade0180 said:


> this could lead to bad things.


pah *dismissive hand gesture* anything could lead to bad things, but a truly active imagination also leads to awesomeness. It took me months to reactivate my imagination when I started PnP roleplaying.

Welcome to OBD. If you take a look in any of the recent convos you will notice that everything about this forum is terrible and boring this year.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Poxbox said:


> If you take a look in any of the recent convos you will notice that everything about this forum is terrible and boring this year.



I can't help but wonder what will happen when next year comes


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 7, 2013)

Nardo, FT, and Bleach will be over soon. There is hope


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 7, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Nardo, FT, and Bleach will be over soon. There is hope



They'll be replaced with something terrible, I feel. Something much worse.

[insertimageoffacethatstaresintotheheavenshere]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 7, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Nardo, FT, and Bleach will be over soon. There is hope


and then this place will finally die


----------



## BackwardCap (Jul 8, 2013)

We just need to bring new ips into the mix.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 8, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Nardo, FT, and Bleach will be over soon. There is hope



If I learned anything from watching cartoons is that when something ends, something else will come and take its place, something probably worse.

Toonami > Mekuzi > Friday Night wtf > Wtf we have now on CN on Friday nights. I can't believe good shows like Ed, Edd, N Eddy got replaced by crappy shows like ... the stuff that they're showing now.


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29MIkOROI0M[/YOUTUBE]

We've had TOM back for over a year now


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 9, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29MIkOROI0M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> We've had TOM back for over a year now



# 4 in my top 10 fictional robot list. :3


----------



## trance (Jul 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> # 4 in my top 10 fictional robot list. :3



Does this list of yours include Bender from Futurama?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Trance said:


> Does this list of yours include Bender from Futurama?



Yes. Futurama was part of my childhood.


----------



## trance (Jul 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Yes. Futurama was part of my childhood.



Awesome. 

Who else is on the list?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2013)

Trance said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Who else is on the list?



Some are popular because they're part of my childhood ... some are too popular ...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Metabee (Medabots)

Doraemon (Doraemon)

Machine Man (Marvel)

Optimus Prime (Transformers, the animated series. Didn't catch up with a lot of series after that)

Astroboy (Astroboy)

Dorothy (Big O)

Tom (Of course)

Bender 

R2D2 (Star Wars)

Jocasta (Marvel)





Not exactly in this order though.

On topic:

Nice to meet everyone, I am new also. :3


----------



## trance (Jul 10, 2013)

I was expecting either Optimus or Bumblebee to be on there. 

Oh and Astroboy FTMFW!


----------



## IdioticGamer (Jul 11, 2013)

*Answers to*: Idiot or Gamer
*Frontal bulge location*: Male
*Date of Birth*: January 13, 1996
*Current location*: Temporarily Canada
*Nationality*: Canadian
*Ethnicity*: Asian
*Religion*: N/A
*Style*: Flawful
*Likes*: Anime & Manga, Video Games, novel, interesting crossovers, movies, anything interesting enough, good debates
*Dislikes*: Bashers, Console War, retards, duck face, yolo, screamind debaters
*Hobbies*: PS3 gaming, Writing, PC gaming, watching anime, reading comics
*Personality*: Passive, ignorant, with a berserk button
*Blood Type*: Red... I don't know
*Language*: English, Some eastern 
*Power level*: Negative zero
*Strengths*: Imagination, at some points I do something inteligent enough, calm outer layer
*Weakness*: Ignorance, Imagination, Possibly insanity, constant get off computer schedule, talking

Probably gonna be doing more lurking, but this place looks awesome so I signed up


----------



## Regicide (Jul 17, 2013)

*Answers to:* Regicide, Regi
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Current location:* California
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Asian
*Likes:* Public executions
*Dislikes:* Original Sin
*Hobbies:* Anime, manga, video games, literature
*Personality:* Laidback
*Language: * English
*Power level:* < You
*Strengths: * Being lazy.
*Weakness:* Being lazy. 
*Special Powers:* Procrastinating for extended periods of time.

I've been lurking for a year or two, it's only just now that I've worked up the effort to actually register.


----------



## Fujita (Jul 17, 2013)

Regicide said:


> *Likes:* Public executions


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 17, 2013)

Fujita, stop encouraging the deviant behaviors of the young 
Also
Welcome to hell, folks


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2013)

Regicide said:


> *Strengths: * Being lazy.
> *Weakness:* Being lazy.
> *Special Powers:* Procrastinating for extended periods of time.



yep, you'll be juuuuuuuuuust fine


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Regicide said:


> *Strengths: * Being lazy.
> *Weakness:* Being lazy.
> *Special Powers:* Procrastinating for extended periods of time.
> 
> I've been lurking for a year or two, it's only just now that I've worked up the effort to actually register.



Stealing CD's words because I can't be bothered to write my own.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> yep, you'll be juuuuuuuuuust fine




My thoughts exactly .



Louis Cyphre said:


> Fujita, stop encouraging the deviant behaviors of the young
> Also
> Welcome to hell, folks



What deviant behavior? 

Everything seemed pretty straight laced to me .


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 17, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> What deviant behavior?
> 
> Everything seemed pretty straight laced to me .





Regicide said:


> *Likes:* Public executions


perfectly normal


----------



## Regicide (Jul 17, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> perfectly normal


Is it wrong to feel amusement at the suffering of my fellow man?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 17, 2013)

Regicide said:


> Is it wrong to feel amusement at the suffering of my fellow man?




This guy...is a good man


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 18, 2013)

Regicide said:


> Is it wrong to feel amusement at the suffering of my fellow man?





Crimson Dragoon said:


> yep, you'll be juuuuuuuuuust fine


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 20, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> perfectly normal



That's what I said.

Not sure why anyone would think otherwise .


----------



## Vongola le Wank (Jul 22, 2013)

I am Vongola le Wank and I will defend  KHR and prove that Haku is LS and Nardo is FTL


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 22, 2013)

Vongola le Wank said:


> I am Vongola le Wank and I will defend  KHR and prove that Haku is LS and Nardo is FTL


----------



## Empire Ant (Jul 25, 2013)

Already regret my name...should of went with truejoestar

Answers to: Pooh(really mother),RN Rashied
Frontal bulge location: Dude
Date of Birth: 5 August, 1996
Current location: Chicago* hope you can dodge a bullet* Illinois
Nationality: Blackanese
Ethnicity: Black as the night sky
Religion: Little bit of everything
Style: pfff yeah right
Likes: Gorillaz, Julian Casablanas and Matt Coast, and I'm obsessed with JJBA, Berserk, and Vagabond though I don't mind said obsession becasue I feel if you're gonna be obsessed you might as well be obsessed with the best. I also like Baconpancake, cartoons, Tarintino movies, manga . and I consider Bruce Banner to be the best character...EVER
Dislikes: Anything I can't afford...so I don't like a lot of things, Nostalgia and Nostalgic people under the age 30(you have nothing to be nostalgic about) also I hate Anime that ruins a good Manga story
Hobbiesmmm...Internet browsing(seriously drawing)
Personality: I'm a honest, neurotic, obsessive, amnesic, insomniac geek who on a occasion has been shown to be f***ing adorable.
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: I SPEAK AMERICAN
Power level:1..that all it take
Strengths: Drawing and Schoolwork(when I'm not sleeping) 
Weakness: LARGE AMOUNT OF PEOPLE


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2013)

Empire Ant said:


> Already regret my name...should of went with truejoestar



You can just request a new one . 

Welcome to the OBD btw.


----------



## Okabe (Jul 25, 2013)

Answers to: Swimmer and Okabe. 
Gender: Male! 
Date of Birth: October 29
Current location: Indiana, US
Nationality: Born and raised near the cornfield area of the USA.
Ethnicity: White English
Likes: Manga and video games. My top 5 manga in order are Vinland Saga, Claymore, Liar Game, GetBackers, and Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad. 
Dislikes: irl human interaction, and the fact that GB threads are banned here.
Personality: I'm too biased to describe myself properly. *skips*
Blood Type: B negative.
Language: English.
Strengths: none
Weakness:
Special Powers: Well....I'm capable of clicking my tongue louder than anyone I've ever met.


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 25, 2013)

Okabe said:


> Special Powers: Well....I'm capable of clicking my tongue louder than anyone I've ever met.


Good shit. Welcome to the OBD, bro.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 25, 2013)

Okabe said:


> Special Powers: Well....I'm capable of clicking my tongue louder than anyone I've ever met.


Prove it.


----------



## Okabe (Jul 26, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Good shit. Welcome to the OBD, bro.


Thank you. =)



Regicide said:


> Prove it.




I got nothing to prove to you.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 26, 2013)

Feats or get out.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Okabe said:


> I got nothing to prove to you.



OBD standards bro.


----------



## Island level (Aug 2, 2013)

Lurked for a while then joined. 

I love OP/Toriko/HxH/OPM/NNT and still keep up with Nardo for some unkown reasons. 

 Also now reading Blame! and something called"Let's fight ghost".


----------



## Saint Saga (Aug 6, 2013)

Okabe said:


> Answers to: Swimmer and Okabe.
> Gender: Male!
> Date of Birth: October 29
> Current location: Indiana, US
> ...



GB threads were only banned for a while because their stats were un-reliable thanks to Lionel.

Now it has been sorted out mostly, so i believe they are not banned any more.

So....go nuts.


----------



## AxxLostxxsoul (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi i'm new here 

Answers to: not sure i understand this :/
Frontal bulge location: male
Date of Birth: 27 oct, 1993
Current location: KSA 
Nationality: KSA
Ethnicity: not worth explaining  (too lazy)
Religion: muslim 
Style: uh what?
Likes: fun , respect .
Dislikes: disrespect , politics , annoying people , false arguments (I think i will enjoy myself here xD )
Hobbies: anime , manga (duh) , video games , chess , role play , Photoshop , programming .
Personality:i'll let you guys figure that out
Blood Type: why does it matter?
Language: average english , poor spelling.
Power level: "insert over 9000 joke here"
Strengths: I learn from my mistakes 
Weakness: Spelling , spelling and spelling. also IF i rage then god help me.
Special Powers: I use the wiki 


Ps



Vongola le Wank said:


> I am Vongola le Wank and I will defend  KHR and prove that Haku is LS and Nardo is FTL



your my new best friend


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Aug 13, 2013)

Answers to: LoveLess, Love. 
Sex: Male
Date of Birth: June 22, 1989
Current location: USA
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: Caucasian (with other stuff)
Religion: Agnostic
Style: I like skinny jeans and button up shirts and converse. :shrug
Likes: Writing, reading, lurking, video games (I love Awesomenauts)
Dislikes: People, bad grammar/spelling (even if it's my own), bad logic (even if it's my own), other stuff.
Hobbies: Reading manga, writing.
Personality: I'm a quiet guy, and have low tier self confidence. I can be an asshole, but I'm typically nice. I don't open right away, but when I do, you'll see a wide range of emotions from disdain, hate, irritation, annoyance, and utter disgust to mildly amused, apathetic, stoic, and on the even rarer occasion, giddy, excited, or happy. I'm mostly negative though.
Blood Type: A+
Language: English (American)
Power level: 1/10th 
Strengths: None
Weakness: Social skills, self esteem, range of comic/manga/anime/whatever knowledge is limited (cause despite how many series' I've read, there's just many more that I have not)...other stuff.
Special Powers: I don't always think I'm right? Is that a power? I think it can be. Otherwise my only power is that I've legitimately written a story that breached 100k words, even though I never got it published, and am dissatisfied with it enough that I never will.)

Manga I'm reading:
Nauruto
Bleach
One Piece
One Punch Man
World Embryo
Shokugeki No Soma
Magi
Attack on Titan
Locke & Key
Revival


Series I want to start reading:
s-CRY-ed
Claymore
Elemental Gelade
Akira

Series I've read before that i may or may not pick up again:
Air Gear
Negima
Loveless
Afterschool Nightmare

Series I've completed:
Deadman Wonderland
Bitter Virgin
Aishitiruze Baby
666 Satan
Scott Pilgrim
Alive: The Final Evolution

Series that I don't remember that belong in one of the above lists
????? (I don't remember it, remember?)


----------



## Ice (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello newbie. :33


----------



## Regicide (Aug 13, 2013)

Fresh meat.


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi.

I like your sig, RWBY has potential to be pretty awesome.


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 13, 2013)

@Axel: I like your set too :33

@Regicide: You're still fresh meat too 

@LoveLess: Welcome, man. I see you're following Nardo, Clorox, _and_ One Piece. Fresh meat indeed


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Aug 13, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> @LoveLess: Welcome, man. I see you're following Nardo, Clorox, _and_ One Piece. Fresh meat indeed



I've been reading them for years. At this point I've invested so much time into them that I want to see them through to completion no matter how 'horrible' they might be at times. :cries

They do have their ups to go with the downs (lol)  though, and I can't deny that I have my fanboy moments where even the most cliche shonen moments will make me feel excited.


----------



## Fujita (Aug 13, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> @Regicide: You're still fresh meat too



You're _all_ lambs awaiting slaughter


----------



## manidk (Aug 13, 2013)

LoveLessNHK said:


> Series I've completed:
> *Deadman Wonderland*
> Bitter Virgin
> Aishitiruze Baby
> ...



Finally, someone else who has read Alive.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm too the forums. My names B Rabbit. Idk really know much about manga. But I love it.


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Aug 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> Finally, someone else who has read Alive.



Yeah  I loved it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 13, 2013)

Stay away from the cancer. Only go to convo if needed visit.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> I'm too the forums. My names B Rabbit. Idk really know much about manga. But I love it.



Why the name change homes?


----------



## AfterWarGundamX (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Im AfterWarGundamX but you can just call me GX
I like Good Fanfiction,Anime,Video Games and some other Stuff
Some Fictional Series I like Include
Gundam {All of it except SEED Destiny and Age Gen 3}
Dragon Ball
Naruto
Megaman Star Force
Persona 2 and 3
Final Fantasy
Fate Stay Night {The VN}
Percy Jackson {Heroes of Olympus Included} 
Ill let you guys figure out my Personality
Ive been using the Wiki a lot so I decided to join the Fourms
My Power Level is 5


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 22, 2013)

AfterWarGundamX said:


> Final Fantasy



Dissidia too?


----------



## AfterWarGundamX (Aug 22, 2013)

Eh I like Its Gameplay but I'm not a fan of the Story


----------



## Psychlonius (Aug 23, 2013)

Answers to: Psychlonius
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 5th September 1996
Current location: Pokhara
Nationality: Nepali
Ethnicity: Don't know in English terms
Religion: Dont care for one in particular
Style: eh?
Likes: Anything that amuses me, football, Anime (currently Baccano! and Paranoia Agent)  and Video games 
Dislikes: Annoying people, Maths,
Hobbies: Anime, playing guitar, video games, watching football (the one which uses the foot)
Personality: I've been told that I laugh a lot. Mostly shy in front of strangers.
Blood Type: Dunno
Language: English and Nepali
Strengths: Can create bullshit excuses in a short time
Weakness: Short attention span
Special Powers:  I exist.

Currently reading: Berserk, Claymore, One Piece, Hellsing
Currently Watching: Baccano, Shingeki no Kyojin, Paranoia Agent, One Piece, Blood Lad,
Juuuuust Finished: FMA:Brotherhood, Fate Zero, Hellsing: Ultimate, Afro Samurai, Kara no Kyoukai


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 23, 2013)

> Dislikes: Annoying people, Maths,



Oh, you're sooooooooo totally gonna love this place then


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 23, 2013)

@Psychlonius

 You can go back to MvC. everything here runs on numbers.


----------



## Psychlonius (Aug 23, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> @Psychlonius
> 
> You can go back to MvC. everything here runs on numbers.



I dislike maths as in trigonomentry and such. I have no problems with calcs that other people smarter than me at it do. And I dislike anoying people more, so why the fuck would I want to go to MvC anyway?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 23, 2013)

Its ok I dislike all math in general.


----------



## AngryHeretic (Aug 26, 2013)

Oi. Finally decided to join after having read versus threads in a bunch of forums - primarily here - for awhile and deciding not to lurk anymore. Also not finding many people IRL who likes discussing crossover fights. Filthy peons. 

Answers to: Heretic, Angry Heretic, Mark
Frontal bulge location: The lower location (male)
Date of Birth: Sept. 5 1993. I'm Psychlonius' birthday buddy it seems
Current location: Cornell
Nationality: Brazilian
Ethnicity: White/Latino
Religion: The obvious, correct choice
Style: yoloswaglicious
Likes: versus threads, RPGs, money, Planetside 2, tabletop roleplaying, writing, not whiskey because I'm underage, fantasy/sci-fi, looking at things I can't possibly afford right now (but soon!)
Dislikes: hippies, hippy clothes, hippy gatherings, anyone who questions Xenogears' supreme glory and high tiers
Hobbies: Video games, roleplaying games, investing, not drinking or partying (because I'm underage), reading, writing short fiction
Personality: Awesome
Blood Type: Red
Language: English, Portuguese
Power level: 69,420,666 midichlorians
Strengths: Reading people, and keeping friends
Weakness: Greed! and making friends
Special Powers: Swag

Some anime/manga/video games I like and know quite a bit about: Xenogears, Persona 2-4, SMT, JJBA, Dark Souls, Kingdom Hearts, FF6,7, Star Ocean 2, Resident Evil. And various verses that don't fall under those three categories. note: I haven't played Persona 2: EP yet so don't spoil that if you have any morals.


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 26, 2013)

Good, a KH fan. Welcome to the OBD, man. You might find it helpful to lurk around the  and the  from the get-go.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Aug 26, 2013)

> Nationality: Brazilian


Ol?
Bem-vindo ao inferno




> Persona 2, SMT, JJBA


----------



## AngryHeretic (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm loving some of these threads posted on the Lulz/Fails section. The Jet Lee vs Hells Angels one was truly a gem.



Louis Cyphre said:


> Ol?
> Bem-vindo ao inferno



Ah, obrigado!  Parece pelo seu Avatar que voce tambem sabe discutir sobre SMT

Edit: Hrmmhm, how many posts do I need until my profile pic shows up with my posts? I definitely set it...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 27, 2013)

^Do you mean avatar and signature? No number of posts needed IIRC.


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 27, 2013)

AngryHeretic said:


> Edit: Hrmmhm, how many posts do I need until my profile pic shows up with my posts? I definitely set it...


None. You uploaded a profile pic, but you didn't upload an avatar. These are different. You can choose an avatar and a signature under the User CP tab.


----------



## Fujita (Aug 27, 2013)

AngryHeretic said:


> Current location: Cornell



Ivy League university, eh?

What're you studying?


----------



## AngryHeretic (Aug 27, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> None. You uploaded a profile pic, but you didn't upload an avatar. These are different. You can choose an avatar and a signature under the User CP tab.



Ah yeah just realized that while looking through my profile  Well it's fixed now, I forgot there was a distinction here.



			
				Fujita said:
			
		

> Ivy League university, eh?
> 
> What're you studying?



Business, actually. It's probably the least stereotypical major ever for a gamer who's also into anime and manga and whatnot, but I've always been big on stocks. That's specifically what I'm planning to use the degree for actually.

I wonder if I'll ever have the opportunity or need to use the sorts of maths they teach us in our major for calcs... Ah well, one can hope.


----------



## Natsuki05 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi to all of u, Im new here


----------



## P3IN (Aug 29, 2013)

Ohh hello there guys, it's nice to meet all of you, can anyone please tell me where I can find brief speed and DC calc's for certain characters here? 

It'll be appreciated. And again! Nice to meet you.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 29, 2013)

P3IN said:


> Ohh hello there guys, it's nice to meet all of you, can anyone please tell me where I can find brief speed and DC calc's for certain characters here?
> 
> It'll be appreciated. And again! Nice to meet you.



Try looking in the .

Or


----------



## KingKaimon (Aug 30, 2013)

O-oh, I never introduced myself

Hi. I'm Kaimon. I make matches out of boredom which may or may not result in stomp threads. I also love One Piece, FMA, HxH, Kenshin, YYH, and DBZ and other shonen manga.

I also enjoy Dangan Ronpa. And Cooking. And vidya games

Hope we get along and what not


----------



## taro420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello! I am Taro. I have lurked around here for quite some time. I have read the forum rules, OBD rules, and FAQs. Looking forward to debating in and creating matches. 

I like mostly martial arts and fighting based animes and manges. I like Toriko, DBZ, Avatar, Hokuto no Ken, HSDK, Naruto, Flame of Recca, and others that I can't remember right now. 

I am a supporter of Japanese dubs instead of English dubs

I am also familiar with a lot of video game fiction. 

I believe in peace love unity and respect so I hope my stay here truly reflects that


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 31, 2013)

taro420 said:


> I like mostly martial arts and fighting based animes and manges. I like Toriko, DBZ, Avatar, Hokuto no Ken, HSDK, Naruto, *Flame of Recca*, and others that I can't remember right now.



A Flame of Recca fan? Your welcome here in my book.  FoR is an amazing manga.

Joker is the best character.


----------



## Beast (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey, i posted once or twice in the joke section here in the OBD. Anyway, nice to meet you all.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 31, 2013)

Othinus said:


> Joker is the best character.



Agree


----------



## Aphelion (Sep 7, 2013)

I made this account a while back but I only started actually doing stuff recently.  Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## basedbeyonce (Sep 15, 2013)

okay so this is just how i talk normally when i actually like do things i use proper grammar and stuff so yeah

*Answers to:* beyonce, charlie
*Frontal bulge location:* incredible
*Date of Birth:* jesus christ you guys are so much older than me and i'm like really young so i don't want to fill this out
*Current location:* houston
*Nationality:* american
*Ethnicity:* korean
*Religion:* apatheist
*Style:* usually j crew or ralph lauren clothes holla
*Likes:* cute boys, art, sleeping, clothes, beyonce, kelly clarkson, mariah carey, demi lovato
*Dislikes:* bugs, effort, things
*Hobbies:* art (both digital and traditional, traditional mediums include colored pencils, watercolors, and dry pastels), sleeping
*Personality:* lame
*Blood Type:* idk
*Language:* englsih (edit: barely apparently)
*Power level:* i'm not into bragging but i once broke a wooden board as a kid after like 12 strikes and a massive fart so pretty high i guess
*Strengths:* if you're an ugly boy i will probably run so fast that sonic will cry
*Weakness:* if you're a cute boy i will forget how to breathe and probably die bye
*Special Powers:* twerking

bite me


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Sep 17, 2013)

basedbeyonce said:


> okay so this is just how i talk normally when i actually like do things i use proper grammar and stuff so yeah
> 
> *Answers to:* beyonce, charlie
> *Frontal bulge location:* incredible
> ...



you're funny


----------



## Baal Raam (Sep 18, 2013)

Im Raam, nice to meet you OBD


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 18, 2013)

P3IN said:


> Ohh hello there guys, it's nice to meet all of you, can anyone please tell me where I can find brief speed and DC calc's for certain characters here?
> 
> It'll be appreciated. And again! Nice to meet you.



We do have a  but it is currently a bit out of date and doesn't cover everything. The energy and speed calc lists are more in date than the A-Z though. But which characters are you looking for calc for? I'll link them for you if you like.


----------



## Solar (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello, new people. Try to have thick skin when you post here and remember that 90% of the people here aren't serious.


----------



## Saint Saga (Sep 18, 2013)

I beg to differ, they are as Serious as Eisen.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 18, 2013)

basedbeyonce said:


> *Special Powers:* twerking



Miley Cyrus level of twerking


----------



## Solar (Sep 18, 2013)

Saint Saga said:


> I beg to differ, they are as Serious as Eisen.



You're a 90%er so you don't count.


----------



## Saint Saga (Sep 18, 2013)

I never count.


----------



## basedbeyonce (Sep 18, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Miley Cyrus level of twerking



miley's saggy booty don't got nothing on my beyonce-blessed booty


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 18, 2013)

Miley Cyrus is a skank.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Sep 18, 2013)

basedbeyonce said:


> miley's saggy booty don't got nothing on my beyonce-blessed booty



>wanking yourself


----------



## basedbeyonce (Sep 18, 2013)

Heavenly Bang said:


> >wanking yourself



when you pray to beyonce for a nice booty that isn't wanking that's called religion


----------



## Flashlight237 (Sep 23, 2013)

Answers to: Flashlight237, Flashlight, Flash
Frontal bulge location: What does that even mean?
Date of Birth: 9/10/94
Current location: Florida
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: White
Religion: Agnostic
Style: Question-and-answer.
Likes: Television cartoons, Pokemon
Dislikes: Homestuck, Dangan Rompa
Hobbies: Watching Canadian cartoons on Youtube, playing video games, DeviantART
Personality: Analytical at times.
Blood Type: I dunno.
Language: English
Power level: 5
Strengths: Intelligence
Weakness: Physical strength, common sense
Special Powers: None


----------



## Solar (Sep 23, 2013)

It means sex. For example, for married couples, it means "not in a while."

Welcome Florida Man.


----------



## Asune (Sep 23, 2013)

Making new cats Bern?


----------



## Solar (Sep 24, 2013)

G2 army incoming. :3


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 24, 2013)

Still waiting for more Yu-Gi-Oh! fans.


----------



## Asune (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoh? Things are gonna get... serious...it seems.


----------



## Solar (Sep 25, 2013)

I can make war games with both sides. ohohohoho


----------



## Asune (Sep 25, 2013)

Fluffy wars.


----------



## Solar (Sep 25, 2013)

Cuddliest crew wins my love.


----------



## Es (Sep 26, 2013)

OBD septic tanks


----------



## basedbeyonce (Sep 26, 2013)

basedbeyonce said:


> okay so this is just how i talk normally when i actually like do things i use proper grammar and stuff so yeah
> 
> *Answers to:* beyonce, charlie
> *Frontal bulge location:* incredible
> ...



oh i should mention that i loooove sailor moon so yeah
that and pretty cure are like all i know (maybe madoka and avatar idk)



Heavenly Bang said:


> you're funny



thank


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm new here, and hoping for some good fights in the future. Hopefully we'll get along swellingly.

Some verses I support are:

*Gainax (except Evangelion)
*DC
*Vertigo
*Heroic Age
*Tolkien
*Bastard!!
*Berserk
*Pacific Rim
*Akira
*Kill La Kill
*A Song of Ice & Fire
*Avatar: The Last Airbender
*Fullmetal Alchemist (mostly Brotherhood)
*Earthbound
*Final Fantasy V & VI
*Junji Ito (Hellstar Remina & Uzumaki)
*Scribblenauts
*Lovecraft
*Jojo's Bizzare Adventure
*Star Wars
*Hellsing
*The Dark Tower
*Elder Scrolls
*Umineko
*Doctor Who
*Noein

Some verses I'm against are:

*Dragon Ball Z (I have nothing against the original Dragon Ball though)
*Naruto (despite this being a Naurto forum)
*Bleach
*One Piece
*Fairy Tail
*The Melochany of Haruhi Suzumiya
*Twilight
*My Little Pony
*Adventure Time
*Evangelion
*Pokemon
*Kingdom Hearts
*Final Fantasy VII & XIII
*Attack On Titan


----------



## MY NAME IS DEEJAY (Oct 9, 2013)

*THIS IS DEEJAY*

Answers to: THE MAN WITH HIS HANDS, MR FUNKY MAN DEEJAY, AND DEE WITH NO JAY
Frontal bulge location: Its been quite a while since DEEJAY has checked
Date of Birth: he was born amidst a world of chaos specifically 1984
Current location: well DEEJAY is in his head
Nationality: FUNK
Ethnicity: Kind of Blue
Religion: DEEJAY worships MR JAMES BROWN and his FUNK
Style: Somewhat like DEEJAY
Likes: MR JAMES BROWN, machines and there wires, stomach acid, geometric shapes, anything based off of DEEJAY`S head, removable parts 
Dislikes: basically anything that involves DEEJAY, problems were deejay isnt the solution, rooms that lack that funky feeling 
Hobbies: well DEEJAY enjoys speaking to the trees, giving his head to people that need it, the DRUMS and there rhythm, playing with his favorite AX its usually aimed at DEEJAY`S head
PersonalityEEJAY is somewhat loud in quiet rooms, and like the ocean he is full of life but empty at the same time 
Blood Type: Plutonium and a bit of hydrogen
Language: He speaks in machine language
Power level: its based on binary code 101001010
Strengths: Can give life to inanimate objects by simply speaking
Weakness: DEEJAY was never good when it came to fire, he would always burn his head and never had insurance for it
Special Powersoving the parts of his body, able to utilize cybernectic augmentations to make himself fit into any situation


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 9, 2013)

I admire the speed at which trolls are slashed.
Guess joining and making two troll threads does that to ya.


----------



## Solar (Oct 9, 2013)

Welcome, tgif. You signed up a day late, but I'll forgive you.


----------



## basedbeyonce (Oct 9, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> It means sex. For example, for married couples, it means "not in a while."
> 
> Welcome Florida Man.



or for obd members, never.


----------



## Solar (Oct 9, 2013)

basedbeyonce said:


> or for obd members, never.



Those poor OBDers.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 10, 2013)

^This. It's a shame some people never get any.


----------



## basedbeyonce (Oct 10, 2013)

Heavenly Bang said:


> ^This. It's a shame some people never get any.



i'm actually very sure that most people here haven't.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 10, 2013)

Bummer. Sucks to be them.


----------



## Piecesis (Oct 13, 2013)

Answers to: A potato
Frontal bulge location: Eh?
Date of Birth: Are you a p*d*p****?
Current location: United Kingdom
Nationality: British
Ethnicity: Mixed
Religion: Agnostic
Style: Something
Likes: Anything that has got to do with food
Dislikes: Ronald McDonald
Hobbies: Gaming, sleeping, anything associated with laziness
Personality: Gangster of course.
Blood Type: Dunno
Language: English
Power level: Over 9- Nevermind
Strengths: N/A
Weakness: N/A
Special Powers: N/A


----------



## Nidave (Oct 13, 2013)

Answers to: Nidave
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 1989
Current location: Maryland, US
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Hispanic
Religion: Agnostic
Style: Whatever
Likes: Anime/Manga, RPGs, Fighters, Tech, Cold and Marvel
Dislikes: Spiders, Superman, Mortal Kombat, Fanboys and Naruto
Hobbies: Art, Writing, Reading and Football *the one that doesn't let 98% use their hands*
Personality: Laid back and chill
Blood Type: Don't really know. Why would anyone want to know this?
Language: English little bit of Spanish
Power level: Over 9000 ain't shit anymore.
Strengths: Finding your weakness.
Weakness: Like I'm going to reveal that.
Special Powers: I got Obama on speed dial.


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 16, 2013)

Answers to: Warlordgab / Overlordgab / Overlordg / OVG
Frontal bulge location: Male!
Date of Birth: September 27
Current location: Venezuela
Nationality: Venezuelan
Ethnicity: Mixed
Likes: One Piece, Fairy Tail, FMA, Batman, DC, Avengers (movie verse), OBD and others
Dislikes: Bashing and/or haters
Hobbies: Reading, Videogames and Music
Personality: I'm a little paranoid, I'm sometimes calm and sometimes desperate (mostly between those two), and a little bit of a bookworm
Language: Spanish, English and others (TBA)
Power level: Variable
Strengths: Fast learner, Logical analysis (when my feelings don't get in the way) and higly organized
Weakness: Shipping (my kryptonite)
Special Powers: TBA


----------



## Genki Rocket (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello there, everyone~ 

Answers to: GR/Genki Rocket/whatever the fuck you feel like calling me.
Frontal Bulge Location: I'm a guy.
D.O.B: August 13
Current Location: New Jersey
Nationality: Korean
Likes: Anime in general, fire, and most weapons.
Dislikes: People
Hobbies: Kendo, archery, anime, etc
Personality: Mostly deadpan/apathetic. My sense of humor generally isn't noticed.
Language: English, learning Japanese.
Power Level: I could make a joke here, but tbh too tired to think of one.
Strengths: Not much, sadly. 
Weakness: School, social interaction
Special Powers: I'm somewhat delusional and my soul feeds on shipping.


----------



## Arcana (Oct 17, 2013)

Answers to: Arcana
Frontal bulge location: 
Date of Birth: 1996
Current location: Toronto
Nationality: Canadian
Ethnicity: Black
Religion: --
Style: Whatever
Likes: Anime/Manga, Video Games, Fighters,  DC and Marvel, Action/Horror Movies, Food
Dislikes: Too long to list
Hobbies: Football not the american one  and Basketball
Personality: Calm and chill
Blood Type: Why
Language: English and  French 
Power level: N/a
Strengths: Everything
Weakness: Nothing
Special Powers: Gravity/element manipulation, x ray vision, precog, and reality warping


----------



## Solar (Oct 17, 2013)

ohio obd nubs

Just lurk a bit before posting and get accustomed to the guidelines here and you're guaranteed to have a good time. Just remember that the old guys here like to be witty and may take it out on you sometimes but just ignore them. They gave up on this place ling ago so they're kind of like statues anyway. 

gogog


----------



## Es (Oct 17, 2013)

> Date of Birth: Are you a p*d*p****?





Bernkastel said:


> ohio obd nubs
> 
> Just lurk a bit before posting and get accustomed to the guidelines here and you're guaranteed to have a good time. Just remember that the old guys here like to be witty and may take it out on you sometimes but just ignore them. They gave up on this place ling ago so they're kind of like statues anyway.
> 
> gogog


Shut up and get back in the bathroom. I feel a big shit coming up


----------



## kluang (Oct 18, 2013)

*Answers to:* Life
*Frontal bulge location:* Male! 
*Date of Birth:* 43 Nov 1983
*Current location:* Shah Alam, Malaysia
*Nationality:* Malaysian
*Ethnicity:* Malay
*Religion:* Islam
*Style:* Casual bits
*Likes:* Animes, H-games, mangas, rpg games
*Dislikes:* netorare, violence
*Hobbies:*Anime, online gaming, technology
Blood Type: No idea.
*Language: *(bad)English thats about it 
*Power level:* 1 million horse power
*Strengths: *Preptime, Disney, 
*Weakness:* Spelling, typos, social skills, courage when it comes to the opposite sex, forgetting why i traveled 300 miles.
*Special Powers:*Keeping a hotel bar open to 7am in the morning, we didn't have a room and some rich american guy fancied my sister and baught us drinks for 10 hours.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 19, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> Welcome, tgif. You signed up a day late, but I'll forgive you.



Do you mean me or someone else?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

@kluang

NTR? I'm disliking you already


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

basedbeyonce said:


> i'm actually very sure that most people here haven't.



Are you still stuck with the notion of fat people on their desks usingWindows 98


----------



## Fujita (Oct 19, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @kluang
> 
> NTR? I'm disliking you already



So you like NTR then


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 19, 2013)

Hyperion is confirmed being a creep.

**


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Fujita said:


> So you like NTR then



NO! Why would you think that?!


----------



## Fujita (Oct 19, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> NO! Why would you think that?!





kluang said:


> *Dislikes:* netorare, violence





Hyperion1O1 said:


> @kluang
> 
> NTR? I'm disliking you already



**


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Hyperion is confirmed being a creep.



Yes willy, I look like this:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh shit, I linked the likes, which was H-manga to the dislike, which was NTR.

Jesus, I need some sleep


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 19, 2013)

Really?
I could've sworn your appearance is more like this:

**


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 19, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Yes willy, I look like this:



My impression of you will be forever changed.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Really?
> I could've sworn your appearance is more like this:
> 
> **



Nope. Occasionally, I look like these:


----------



## Solar (Oct 20, 2013)

TTGL said:


> Do you mean me or someone else?



I meant you. I just get people's names wrong on purpose. 



Es said:


> Shut up and get back in the bathroom. I feel a big shit coming up



s pls


----------



## Es (Oct 23, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> s pls



I seriously could have used you when I was on the train when the toilet was clogged


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 24, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> I meant you. I just get people's names wrong on purpose.



Right then. This place seems to like calculations. I guess I'll make some then. This one is my first ever!


----------



## Fujita (Oct 24, 2013)

TTGL said:


> Right then. This place seems to like calculations. I guess I'll make some then. This one is my first ever!



No no this place hates calculations

Please put them in the blogs section where we don't have to see them, and not here 


*Spoiler*: __ 





But you'd better have a good reason to assume that thing's as far away as the moon. 

And seriously, this... is not the place


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 25, 2013)

Fujita said:


> But you'd better have a good reason to assume that thing's as far away as the moon.
> 
> And seriously, this... is not the place[/spoiler]



It just dragged the Moon back into existance about 2 seconds before hand, so that'll put it on the same distance. And lots of people make references to different levels of damage here. But I'll put it in a blog next time.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 7, 2013)

Sup? Been watchin the OBD for a while now, and I love yall's work, so I decided might as well make an account here!

Answers to: God
Frontal bulge location: Male 
Date of Birth: Sept. 12, 1992
Current location: Texas
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: African-American
Religion: Christian
Style: Chill swag...
Likes: Naruto, One Piece, Hunter x Hunter, Attack on Titan, DBZ, YuYu Hakusho, 666 Satan, Shaman King, Rurouni Kenshin, Rave Master, Kamen Rider, Super Sentai/Power Rangers, Pokemon, Digimon, etc...
Dislikes: Ignorance
Hobbies:Anime, Manga, Games, Hanging w/ Friends, Relaxing
Personality:Quiet & chill
Blood Type: *Shrug*
Language: English
Power level: POWERLEVELS ARE BULLSH*T
Strengths: Calm state of mind, I guess...?
Weakness: Can be too passive sometimes, I guess...?
Special Powers: Elemental Control


----------



## Solar (Nov 8, 2013)

yoyoyoyoyoyoyo

Looks like you like a bunch of things other peeps here like. You like Naruto and One Piece, so maybe you'll get along real well in MSBD. With your liking of Sentai and Kamen though, you'll make friends everywhere in no time. (b'.')b gl


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounds good! Thanks!!!


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Nov 17, 2013)

Answers to: Red, Glitch, Fox, Mr.Sexual Intellectual
Gender: Male
Date of Birth: October 12th
Current location: SilverSpring, Maryland. Plz Dun Stalk meh 
Nationality: English and Asian
Ethnicity: White English
Religion: None
Style: Hipster Look
Likes: Pokemon, Anime, Manga, Games, Umineko, Dante Sparda, People of the female variety, The Flash, Ghost Rider, Duct Tape, Slurpees
Dislikes:Wankers?, Touhou fans saying people like Reimu Hakurei is close to being omnipotent, people calling me an old anime dinosaur for saying Goku can beat Naruto, Ichigo and Luffy at the same time (wtf? when did they even blow up a planet?)
Hobbies:Anime, manga, games
Personality: Sexually Intellectual, instinctually a troll
Blood Type: No idea
Language: English and Vietnamese 
Strengths: Having no life
Weakness:MLG Trolls
Special Powers: No lifing


----------



## Za Warudo (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm new here.

Likes: Dragon Ball, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Darkstalkers, Yu Yu Hakusho, Hokuto no Ken, some of DC and Marvel.

Dislikes: Bastard!! and OBD, because most of them are just bunch of Dragon Ball haters that can't even agree about Cell being solar system buster, Garlic Jr. being starbuster (Chozenshu stated that Garlic Jr. movie and saga, DBGT, Bojack and Coola are canon now), Broly being supercluster buster (Daizenshu stated that there is indeeed 4 galaxies in DB are giant superclusters and 1/4 of the universe), Majin Buu and DBGT being universe busters and even that already Goku is FTL  at Frieza saga (he's faster than North Kaio's FTL supersense)! Starting from Broly, every DB char rapes Bastard!!verse. OBDers just has a huge butthurt on DB and likes to make them loosers before the starbusters. Come on, just agree that you all are haters of DB. Furthermore, your Obito is sub-relativistic (wait, what?? he's faster than DB chars? LOOOOL). I'm even surprised that Naruto still didn't beat Goku on OBD.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2013)

Za Warudo said:


> Dislikes: Bastard!! and OBD, because most of them are just bunch of Dragon Ball haters that can't even agree about Cell being solar system buster, Garlic Jr. being starbuster (Chozenshu stated that Garlic Jr. movie and saga, DBGT, Bojack and Coola are canon now), Broly being supercluster buster (Daizenshu stated that there is indeeed 4 galaxies in DB are giant superclusters and 1/4 of the universe), Majin Buu and DBGT being universe busters and even that already Goku is FTL  at Frieza saga (he's faster than North Kaio's FTL supersense)! Starting from Broly, every DB char rapes Bastard!!verse. OBDers just has a huge butthurt on DB and likes to make them loosers before the starbusters. Come on, just agree that you all are haters of DB. Furthermore, your Obito is sub-relativistic (wait, what?? he's faster than DB chars? LOOOOL). I'm even surprised that Naruto still didn't beat Goku on OBD.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 17, 2013)

Inb4 he makes a DB thread.


----------



## Solar (Nov 17, 2013)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> Likes: Pokemon, Umineko, Duct Tape, Slurpees
> Blood Type: No idea



You seem very nice and your tastes are fun. Welcome. (b'.')b



Za Warudo said:


> I'm new here.
> 
> Likes: Dragon Ball, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Darkstalkers, Yu Yu Hakusho, Hokuto no Ken, some of DC and Marvel.



You seem nice too. A lot of people like those thing here too so you'll find some friends quickly. Welcome. (b'.')b


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks chu. 1000th post


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Nov 17, 2013)

1000th reply .3. Sorry I need small achievements like that in my life ,_,


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes,small achivements like this will make your life happy & make you feel like you are in heaven.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Nov 17, 2013)

Achievement Earned: 1000th
Bronze Trophy
10 points


----------



## Folka (Dec 12, 2013)

I am just your normal Shura King. My introduction post.


----------



## Kazu (Dec 12, 2013)

Welcome to the OBD


----------



## YoungMasterDoflamingo (Dec 14, 2013)

Answers to: YoungMasterDoflamingo
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 4 February 1994
Current location: Canada Eh!
Nationality: Canadian
Ethnicity: Brown, Indian.
Religion: None
Style: Relaxed/Casual
Likes: Berserk, One Piece, Toriko, Bleach, Naruto(part 1), HunterXHunter, Kuroko No Basket and other. 
Dislikes: Lots of things
Hobbies: Reading books & manga , occasional gaming, and sports.
Personality: I'm quite moderate and try to use polite speech whenever possible. In real life I'm probably considered as an overly boring guy.
Blood Type: Like I would know...
Language:  English and other languages.
Power level: Does it matter but >9000
Strengths: Don't want to talk.
Weakness: Even less.
Special Powers: Devil Fruit + HAKI + Gourmet Cells=OP


----------



## That One Bard (Dec 15, 2013)

*Answers to:* OP (Original PosteR), Ragna, Caster, /a/nonymous magica
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth: *11 April, 1994
*Current location:* West Virginia, Eastern Panhandle
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* White Caucasian 
*Religion:* n/a
*Style:* Don't have one.
*Likes:* Writing CYOAs, Fighting Games, Talking on Skype.
*Dislikes:* Frustration.
*Hobbies:* Writing CYOAs, Anime, Fighting Games, Videogames in general, reading VNs/manga.
*Personality:* Try to be nice when I can be (This bites you in the ass more than ya know)
*Blood Type:* No idea.
*Language: *English, little bit of Spanish.
*Power level:* Relatively high.
*Strengths:* Creative mind.
*Weakness:* Being punctual and making plans.
*Special Powers:* Writing.


----------



## Solar (Dec 15, 2013)

YoungMasterDoflamingo said:


> Likes: Berserk, One Piece, Toriko, Bleach, Naruto(part 1), HunterXHunter, Kuroko No Basket and other.
> Dislikes: Lots of things



You don't dislike the right things. Welcome though.





That One Bard said:


> *Usertitle: Witch of Miracles*



>another Bernkastel fan



Welcome.


----------



## Nevermind (Dec 16, 2013)

Fresh meat for Christmas.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Dec 17, 2013)

YoungMasterDoflamingo said:


> Answers to: YoungMasterDoflamingo
> Frontal bulge location: Male
> Date of Birth: 4 February 1994
> Current location: Canada Eh!
> ...



Welcome fresh meat. Beware of freshmeat friday. Not sure if it exists because im not usually here and wasnt the new kid for that long .3.
Canadian +1


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Dec 17, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> You don't dislike the right things. Welcome though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowlav (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm new here but well all these advertisements look annoying and I've tried to find a way to remove them, but if anyone can help, it will be welcome. Thankyou.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Lowlav said:


> I'm new here but well all these advertisements look annoying and I've tried to find a way to remove them, but if anyone can help, it will be welcome. Thankyou.



get adblock plus it's pretty much available in all browsers well the main ones anyway


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 28, 2013)

Adblock+ and script blocker works perfectly together.


----------



## Lowlav (Dec 28, 2013)

Thankyou for the suggestions. Im going to try.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah Ad Block is amazing.


----------



## DreamySunday (Dec 29, 2013)

I think I might just be a little late in making my intro post...

Answers to: DreamySunday, Hey that person, Dumbass.
Frontal bulge location:  is indeed in the front
Date of Birth: 22 November 1995
Current location: Canada eh
Nationality: French Canadian
Ethnicity: White as they come
Religion: is not for me
Style: Clothing.
Likes: OBD Video games. Doctor who, Daleks, My little pony, Kingdom hearts, Pok?mon, And a lot of other things that aren't coming to mind at the moment
Dislikes: Nothing really
Hobbies: Movies, games, books, friends
Personality: More of an introvert but I'm always wlling to lend a hand and learn
Blood Type: O- 
Language: English, French
Power level: Somewhere in the number region
Strengths: Compassionate
Weakness: Being punctual and making plans.
Special Powers: The ability to see with my eyes.


----------



## Lance (Dec 31, 2013)

Answers to: Vergil
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 19 February 1994
Current location: Ottawa, Canada!
Nationality: Canadian
Ethnicity: Nepali
Religion: Jedi
Style: Relaxed/Casual
Likes: Berserk, One Piece, HunterXHunter, Dragon Ball, Death Note, Sengoku Basara: Samurai Kings, and more
Dislikes: Naruto, Bleach, Attack on the Titans, and more
Hobbies: Reading books & manga , gaming, sports (soccer/hockey), read and write poetry, songs, and music.
Personality: Relaxed, good mannered, well wisher and optimistic
Blood Type: DON'T KNOW
Language: English, Spanish, Nepali, and others (3 more)
Power level: Comparable to Vegeta 
Strengths: N/A
Weakness: Snakes, and Dogs 
Special Powers: Elvish Magic (Lord Of the Rings)
Special Quirk: Goes berserk when someone makes fun of Vergil, Dante, Legolas and Peter Jackson.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 31, 2013)

> Magic



What kind of magic?


----------



## Lance (Dec 31, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> What kind of magic?



Not the regular Wizard and Witches. If you know from the Lord of the Rings movies how Elves have different magic, known as Elvish Magic, that one.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 31, 2013)

You're cool in my book.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 1, 2014)

I see all these kids joining that were born in 1993, 1994, 1995.

I'm an oldfuck, man.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 1, 2014)

people still post in this?


----------



## Es (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Manlius II (Jan 2, 2014)

Answers to: Manlius, Sir, The one guy, Noob
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: July 22, 1995
Current location: 'Murica
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: English
Religion: None, really
Style: Casual
Likes: Video Games, Anime, Fighting games, PC, Comic book heroes, etc.
Dislikes: Pretty much anything that caused Hype Backlash for me, etc. (Not a lot of things, really)
Hobbies: Gaming, anime, drawing, etc.
Personality: Don't really talk much, but can be absolutely insane when I do so. (sometimes)
Blood Type: Dunno.
Language: English.
Power level: I don't know for sure, so I'll just say a million.
Strengths: PC, (somewhat) Genre Savvy, can bring down somebody's guard by making them think I'm a moron, usually gives myself prep time when doing almost anything (Keyword being almost), unpredictable behavior can come in handy at times
Weakness: Sometimes likes what others consider to be bad, having too much hype toward something may cause me to despise it, puppies, prone to making stomps, can be too nice at times
Special Powers: Kinda good with toonforce, can make things blow up with my mind (sorta), is immune to the effects Fairy Tail's quality by about 10%.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 5, 2014)

Answers to Brightsteel
 Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: July 25, 1999
Current location: United States of America, North Carolina
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Religion: It varies but mostly Christianity 
Style: I don't really have one. I post the thread, then don't participate usually. I'm not good with words. Though I will break this rule, if I am extremely familiar with the verses at hand.
Likes: Video games, The Inheritance Cycle, Reading, Writing
Dislikes: The dislike of the Inheritance Cycle, many others.
Hobbies: I sit in a dark room..... (Figure the rest out)
Personality: Shy and submissive with a dash of smart/dumbass
Blood Type: Stalker
Language: English.
Power level: I'm an omnipotent ram, I don't have a power level.
Strengths: I control all things ram
Weakness: Me not signifying my status with rams, weakens the faith of my rams.
Special Powers: I'm a ramality  warper that makes Mad Jim Jaspers look like a little kid, I control all things ram, Immeasurable strength,  Omnipresent with Rams.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 5, 2014)

I know this might be a weird question ... but ...



> It varies but mostly Christianity



How does that work?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally, someone I'm older than.


----------



## miketastic5 (Jan 5, 2014)

Answers to: Miketastic5, Mike, Miketastic, "Bro", etc.
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: December 10th 1999
Current location: Good old America
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: English
Religion: I go along with both Jewish and Christian beliefs but mostly Jewish. Only exception is I don't believe in heaven and hell
Style: Casual sometimes, mega hardcore uber natural speedrunner of 100 hour+ games in a day or 2 when I feel like it
Likes: Video Games, Anime, Manga, Reading, Family, Friends, etc
Dislikes: Anoying people arrogant people, people who constantly think they have won an argument without providing any source, losing in a situation in such a way that I have no way to recover to even an even steven sorta deal, etc.
Hobbies: Gaming, anime, making video games, discussing canon battles
Personality: Hard to explain rather not
Blood Type: I think AB+?? I'm not sure
Language: English.
Power level: OKKUSENMAN!! (in case you don't know that is 110 million. I'm not even Super Saiyan yet, either)
Strengths: Considered intelligent by some, know seemingly limitless amounts of useless trivia, will do anything to show my opinion is correct (though this could also be bad, hmmm...)
Weakness: Not athletic, am easily ticked off, have a short temper, and because of my dislike of 100% losing, I often ragequit
Special Powers: Every single move of every single Pokemon+Anime Mewtwo's powers times 942 because my best friend helped me unlock my true potential. Of course, this strength also goes up via SSJ multipliers even more.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 5, 2014)

I apologize for the delayed response to your question, I was asleep. Well to answer your question, when the whole 2012 apocalypse thing was in full swing, I was raving mad. I began to seek out things for definite answers that the world wouldn't end, but all I got from my family was that only God knows. I didn't settle for that, and began to cast aside Christianity to explore other religions that offered answers. 

Well the world didn't end, and I made a slow regression back to Christianity but not the way you would think. I believed in God, but I cast down all semblance of Christian notion besides that. I found all organized religion to be stupid. Well anyways, to make a long story short I kept trying and learning about other religions, only to go back to the same belief. There was even a period where I believed in the Greek Gods,

Well anyways, that is gone now and I'm back to my original belief. A omnipresent God exists, and organized religion is stupid.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Peccavi (Jan 5, 2014)

Answers to: Peccavi, Vi, (Not so picky on the name)
Frontal bulge location: Male! 
Date of Birth: 21st September, 1997
Current location: New Jersey, USA
Nationality: US
Ethnicity: Costa Rican (Hispanic)
Religion: N/A
Style: Not flashy.
Likes: Appreciates most things.
Dislikes: Racism, violence against women, people who refuse to be reasonable.
Hobbies: Wrestling, anime/manga, providing ambulatory services, video games.
Personality: Making other people happy is kinda my thing.
Blood Type: AB??
Language: English & Spanish 
Power level: Scouter cannot detect this. May be too high or too low.
Strengths: Large imagination. Well Rounded.
Weakness: Spicy foods, history, procrastination/extremely bad prioritizing.
Special Powers: Has the power of the internet at my disposal.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 6, 2014)

Peccavi said:


> Date of Birth: 21st September, 1997





miketastic5 said:


> Date of Birth: December 10th 1999



Dartg might have just lost her title of "kiddo."

Welcome to the den of vipers, young travelers.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 6, 2014)

They are still not as tiny as Dartg.


----------



## Poxbox (Jan 7, 2014)

This is a great place full of reasonable people. Welcome!


----------



## Prog (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey I'm new and the name is Prog, nice to meet you all.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 19, 2014)

We aren't blind, we can see the name 'prog'.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 19, 2014)

That is an interesting name.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 19, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> I see all these kids joining that were born in 1993, 1994, 1995.
> 
> I'm an oldfuck, man.



>Kids
>Born in 1993
>Was born in 1997
>Am 17

Am I too young to OBD?


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Jan 19, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> >Kids
> >Born in 1993
> >Was born in 1997
> >Am 17
> ...



You're never too young to curse and hate people.
You're never too young to argue for what you think is right.
Never too young to troll.
Not to mention get mad over the internet about who beats who.
You are never too young for things like those.
So you're never too young for the OBD .


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 20, 2014)

You should type in braille for good measures.


----------



## Fujita (Jan 20, 2014)

Aye, you should get used to it

What with the cosmetic changes the forum skins have been undergoing recently, the blind population of the forum is bound to increase rapidly


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 20, 2014)

No excuses.

Do it now.


----------



## Prog (Jan 21, 2014)

*Thumbs up!*


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 27, 2014)

Prog said:


> *Thumbs up!*



You're a chirpy one' ain't you?
I like you.
No homo.


----------



## Prog (Jan 28, 2014)

-_-....Thanks.....I guess.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 29, 2014)

You seem disappointed at the lack of homo there champ.


----------



## Prog (Jan 29, 2014)

Saint Saga said:


> You seem disappointed at the lack of homo there champ.



I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 29, 2014)

I bet your parents are though.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> I see all these kids joining that were born in *1993*, 1994, 1995.
> 
> I'm an oldfuck, man.



That would be me

When were your born?


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 29, 2014)

1987. Says it right on my page.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jan 29, 2014)

Reading is 4 losers


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> 1987. Says it right on my page.



No need to be an ass about it


----------



## Fujita (Jan 29, 2014)

You have a shockingly low threshold for what "being an ass about it" entails 



Saint Saga said:


> I bet your parents are though.



His parents are depressed he didn't turn into THIS


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Fujita said:


> You have a shockingly low threshold for what "being an ass about it" entails



Fu If I ever think your opinion is worth anything more than used toilet paper from a gas station I'll let you know.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Fu If I ever think your opinion is worth anything more than used toilet paper from a gas station I'll let you know.



are you sure you were born in 1993 when you're so overcompensatingly aggressive and hypersensitive on the internet 

seems like to me like it was a lot closer to 2000, and you just have enough low cunning to put a 1993 birthdate so you can see some cartoon boobies


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Fu If I ever think your opinion is worth anything more than used toilet paper from a gas station I'll let you know.


You're overreacting to a comment that wasn't even derisive to begin with.

And if you had any doubt as to the intent behind it, would it have killed you to interpret it charitably?


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 29, 2014)

Fujita said:


> You have a shockingly low threshold for what "being an ass about it" entails



Yeah. If he thinks I was being in any way hostile there that says more about him than about me.



godzillafan430 said:


> Fu If I ever think your opinion is worth anything more than used toilet paper from a gas station I'll let you know.



I guess it really does.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Basilikos said:


> You're overreacting to a comment that wasn't even derisive to begin with.
> 
> And if you had any doubt as to the intent behind it, *would it have killed you to interpret it charitably?*



Expecting anyone here to interpret anything charitably is like expecting MVC to not be a shithole.



Nevermind said:


> Yeah. If he thinks I was being in any way hostile there that says more about him than about me.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it really does.



More likely a scenario, you're simply an asshole and have more people kissing your ass than you know what to do with. If you weren't then you would have at least brought up the misunderstanding which is what I or any other normal person would have done.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Expecting anyone here to interpret anything charitably is like expecting MVC to not be a shithole.


Who said or implied anything about expectations?  I was just noting what you ideally should have done.

But meh, whatever.

Take my advice or leave it.

If you insist on being butthurt over personal attacks that never even happened and making mountains out of mole hills, then be my guest.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Basilikos said:


> Who said or implied anything about expectations?  I was just noting what you ideally should have done.
> 
> But meh, whatever.
> 
> ...



I don't think you even know what being butthurt means. Calling someone out on unnecessary bullshit doesn't mean lead to me being butthurt, the fact that you guys got pack defensive here doesn't point to me being the butthurt one here.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> More likely a scenario, you're simply an asshole and have more people kissing your ass than you know what to do with. If you weren't then you would have at least brought up the misunderstanding which is what I or any other normal person would have done.



what the fuck


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 29, 2014)

> More likely a scenario, you're simply an asshole and have more people kissing your ass than you know what to do with. If you weren't then you would have at least brought up the misunderstanding which is what I or any other normal person would have done.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2014)

This is just sad.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2014)

Just like your baaw session over nothing.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> That would be me
> 
> When were your born?





Nevermind said:


> 1987. Says it right on my page.





godzillafan430 said:


> No need to be an ass about it



I still can't believe this is how it started 

wow


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Just like your baaw session over nothing.



blame them, not me.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> More likely a scenario, you're simply an asshole and have more people kissing your ass than you know what to do with. If you weren't then you would have at least brought up the misunderstanding which is what I or any other normal person would have done.


Go back to MVC where you belong.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I still can't believe this is how it started
> 
> wow



and look at this:



> Calling someone out on unnecessary bullshit doesn't mean lead to me being butthurt, the fact that you guys got pack defensive here doesn't point to me being the butthurt one here.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 29, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I still can't believe this is how it started
> 
> wow



It's the OBD, CD.

THIS IS HOW IT ALWAYS STARTS.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2014)

How about growing a brain first and foremost and realize what you're spazzing over nothing A, B everyone's pointing this out and you're completely dense enough over getting defensive over paranoia.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 29, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> It's the OBD, CD.
> 
> THIS IS HOW IT ALWAYS STARTS.



PACK MENTALITY

HIVEMIND CONSPIRACY


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Go back to MVC where you belong.



>Says I belong in MVC

>fuels a flame war

Painfully ironic i'd say.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> >Says I belong in MVC
> 
> >fuels a flame war
> 
> Painfully ironic i'd say.



i think he might be saying that because you have ACTUAL ARGUMENTS FROM MVC POSTERS in your sig, making it painfully obvious that you migrated from there


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2014)

I mean sweet mother of christ, how do you get bent out of shape after someone gives you a legit answer?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2014)

I mean I'm all for lulz over bullshit, but this is stupid.


----------



## manidk (Jan 29, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I mean sweet mother of christ, how do you get bent out of shape after someone gives you a legit answer?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> How about growing a brain first and foremost and realize what you're spazzing over nothing A, B everyone's pointing this out and you're completely dense enough over getting defensive over paranoia.



wrong on multiple accounts:

1. Your the one spazzing here

2. I was talking to Nm and Nm only, your the ones that dragged this out

3. His response was backhanded and I responded as any normal person would, the fact that this flies completely over head doesn't surprise me in the least.



Lucaniel said:


> i think he might be saying that because you have ACTUAL ARGUMENTS FROM MVC POSTERS in your sig, making it painfully obvious that you migrated from there



never said I didn't once again your desperate attempts to bait an argument fall short yet again.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Painfully ironic i'd say.


You started this bullshit because Nevermind *mentioned his birth year.*
It's ironic, indeed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> wrong on multiple accounts:
> 
> 1. Your the one spazzing here
> 
> ...





You know what. You're a lost cause.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> never said I didn't once again your desperate attempts to bait an argument fall short yet again.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 29, 2014)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 21 (8 members and 13 guests)
> Nevermind, godzillafan430, Raidou Kuzunoha, Hyperion1O1, Crimson Dragoon+, Lucaniel, Basilikos+



IN THE INTRO THREAD. *THE INTRO THREAD.
*


All it needs is a Blade dupe and this thing would be complete.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> You started this bullshit because Nevermind *mentioned his birth year.*
> It's indeed ironic.



Except that wasn't the reason. I wasn't even provoking an argument you.....all of you were.

That's even more ironic had people not thrown such a shit tantrum, this would have ended immediately.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Except that wasn't the reason. I wasn't even provoking an argument you.....all of you were.
> 
> That's even more ironic had people not thrown such a shit tantrum, this would have ended immediately.



but you were the one throwing a tantrum, you ridiculous child


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> IN THE INTRO THREAD. *THE INTRO THREAD.
> *
> 
> 
> All it needs is a Blade dupe and this thing would be complete.



So are we ending this now or what?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> >Says I belong in MVC
> 
> >fuels a flame war
> 
> Painfully ironic i'd say.



You reacted negatively to Fujita when she stated you have a low threshold for negativity when you replied to Nevermind when he stated his birthday. He was even generous in directing you to his profile for reference. 

You're the one fueling a flame war.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> That's even more ironic had people not thrown such a shit tantrum



...



godzillafan430 said:


> That would be me
> 
> When were your born?





Nevermind said:


> 1987. Says it right on my page.





godzillafan430 said:


> No need to be an ass about it



say what now


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> *IN THE INTRO THREAD. THE INTRO THREAD.
> *
> 
> 
> All it needs is a Blade dupe and this thing would be complete.



This is the part that makes this ultra stupid.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> You reacted negatively to Fujita when she stated you have a low threshold for negativity when you replied to Nevermind when he stated his birthday. He was even generous in directing you to his profile for reference.
> 
> You're the one fueling a flame war.



No that's the thing I'm not, I'm the one trying to clear this shit up but its kind of hard to do that when there's several people on at once saying that I'm retarded one Nm sent me a backhanded response just because I tried to start a friendly conversation, what further proves my point is that Nm isn't proving me wrong by just flat out saying it but watching the thread burn.


*Spoiler*: __ 



cue Michael cane reference






Lucaniel said:


> but you were the one throwing a tantrum, you ridiculous child



I'm older than you though....and you spammed here more times than I did just to get my attention, all because I humiliated you in the last thread....nearly a week ago....get over it.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> That's even more ironic had people not thrown such a shit tantrum


I like how people tend to project themselves on others.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 29, 2014)

If you considered that a backhanded response.....


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Nm sent me a backhanded response just because I tried to start a friendly conversation



niggermind, you savaged this young boy's heart with your incredibly subtle snarking

don't you feel bad?

all he wanted to do was make friends and you had to pick on his crippling inability to find out information with one click on the internet


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 29, 2014)

This has to be trolling. No way anyone could be that much of a baby.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> So are we ending this now or what?



Who exactly is we?



godzillafan430 said:


> No that's the thing I'm not, I'm the one trying to clear this shit up but its kind of hard to do that when there's several people on at once saying that I'm retarded one Nm sent me a *backhanded response* just because I tried to start a friendly conversation,



Again, the fact that you're interpreting it as a backhanded response says more about you than anything else. Your over the top reaction to Fujita said it even further.

It says: I am insecure and socially inept.


> what further proves my point is that Nm isn't proving me wrong by just flat out saying it but watching the thread burn.



This is the OBD. We don't try to save people from making asses of themselves. If you think we do that here you haven't been here long enough.

Now seriously, for your own good, just relax.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Its not a matter if me feeling bad, so much as i thought it was unnecessary again you were the one who dragged this out to several pages.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2014)

This is stupider than Nensense.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> This has to be trolling. No way anyone could be that much of a baby.



Nm isn't even an issue anymore as far as I'm concerned, how many people am I currently talking to again?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey guys try not to get banned for this. Last week was really shit I'd rather not repeat it.


----------



## Ice (Jan 29, 2014)

i find shitstorms over retarded shit as funny as the next person

but this?

wow


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Nm isn't even an issue anymore as far as I'm concerned, how many people am I currently talking to again?



two

i've got a lot of dupes


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 29, 2014)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> This has to be trolling. No way anyone could be that much of a baby.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 29, 2014)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Hey guys try not to get banned for this. Last week was really shit I'd rather not repeat it.



Bans worth having.

Makes for a lively year.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Its all you guys at this point.....your the ones carrying this argument so...yeah have fun with that


----------



## willyvereb (Jan 30, 2014)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Hey guys try not to get banned for this. Last week was really shit I'd rather not repeat it.


I can't ban people for insults that only exist in a certain user's head.

That being said, try to not push this further.
godzillafan430 had certainly overreacted and proved the lows of his social skill and emotional durability
But I think for the same reason it's better if you just let it go.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey I just wanted to make sure they didn't end up going too far in the spur of the moment. Especially over something so utterly moronic.


----------



## willyvereb (Jan 30, 2014)

I didn't criticise you at all there so I can't see why are you explaining yourself?
Man, this thread appears to be cursed or something.

But yes, it isn't bad if there are warnings to be sent before people step over the line.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 30, 2014)

Well willy you kinda made it sound like something that didn't need to be said before the edit.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jan 30, 2014)

So to get this thread on topic----
Hello
I'm Zombie.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 30, 2014)

Im The Evil Mastermind said:


> So to get this thread on topic----
> Hello
> I'm Zombie.



> reads post
> looks at name

Explain yourself


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 30, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> wrong on multiple accounts:
> 
> 1. Your the one spazzing here
> 
> ...


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jan 30, 2014)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> > reads post
> > looks at name
> 
> Explain yourself



Most people on here knew me as Some Sort of Zombie

Zombie is also easier to say then mastermind, and prettier.
It's like a delicious blend between the m and b sounds. mb
mb
mb
so good.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 30, 2014)

God damn name changes


----------



## willyvereb (Jan 30, 2014)

If you know the user's first nickname this thread is actually a good way to track name changes in the OBD.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 30, 2014)

willy I don't pay attention to name changes. I only found out Es was Gundam Guy last week when he told me.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 30, 2014)

W-wha-what happened here?
LolGrim


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2014)

Grim saving the day by being dead


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2014)

Cancerdome??

I applaud you no cancerdome happened here


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 30, 2014)

Here we go again.


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2014)

> Cancer dome



Almost everyone involved in this was from the Meta Convo...


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 30, 2014)

manidk said:


> Almost everyone involved in this was from the Meta Convo...



Still part of the dome.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jan 31, 2014)

You're sort of paranoid, but that's all I'll say on the subject.
Stop cluttering this with needless words, it's meant for newcomers to introduce themselves and the like, not for spiels.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 31, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Still part of the dome.



I legit take offense to this. The Cancerdome was made so we could shove garbage we didn't like somewhere where we could ignore it. Kindly don't lump me in with it in any fashion.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 31, 2014)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I legit take offense to this. The Cancerdome was made so we could shove garbage we didn't like somewhere where we could ignore it. Kindly don't lump me in with it in any fashion.


----------



## Newmell (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi guys. My name is Leon. But you can just call me Neimo.

Been reading a lot of OBD threads since forever but only joined now. I'm a huge fan of anime, manga and videogames. Some of my favorite series are Naruto + Shippuden, Dragonball + GT, Sword Art Online, Medaka Box, Toriko, Gurren Lagann, Kara no Kyoukai, Fate/Zero, Madoka Magica, School Rumble, Saya no Uta, Muv Luv Extra + Unlimited + Alternative, G-Senjou no Maou, stuff like that. 

I'm a fan of games such as Vitamin Quest, SDT, Sweet Mami and Pretty Warrior May Cry. Also, I like watching shows such as Forensic Files, Xavier: Renegade Angel and the Powerpuff Girls.

I'm hoping to take part in your great vs. threads. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not really a huge fan of comics, but OBD really got my interest. Is there a good site where I can read some of the Marvel/DC stuff in good quality?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

> Is there a good site where I can read some of the Marvel/DC stuff in good quality?



not that i know of

but if you find and download CDisplay (it's free), you can read .cbr and .cbz files

then you can use download search engines like filestube or filecrop and search for the comics you want with the issue numbers

like if you want young avengers issue 1, search 'young avengers 001' (maybe 01, experiment) etc.

download the cbr/cbz files and you're good to go


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 31, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Hi guys. My name is Leon. But you can just call me Neimo.
> 
> Been reading a lot of OBD threads since forever but only joined now. I'm a huge fan of anime, manga and videogames. Some of my favorite series are Naruto + Shippuden, Dragonball + GT, Sword Art Online, Medaka Box, Toriko, Gurren Lagann, Kara no Kyoukai, Fate/Zero, Madoka Magica, School Rumble, Saya no Uta, Muv Luv Extra + Unlimited + Alternative, G-Senjou no Maou, stuff like that.
> 
> ...


If there was its probably been shut down by now. America is crazy aggressive with its copyright laws. You best buy them online 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*cough*ordownloadillegally*cough*


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 1, 2014)

You could use the program flutter uses.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 1, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> You could use the program flutter uses.



go on


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 1, 2014)

I forgot the name  ask flutter for it.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm new to the OBD...

I'm new to all BD's really. 

Hello.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey, Chris!


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yo! :kakashi

Gimme a heads up and some hints for an absolute noob to this.

I wanna debate random shit.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

I'd recommend starting from the cancerdome[Mainstream shonen battledome, ] before making threads in the main dome, except if you have good knowledge on the verse.
Ask questions about standing calcs in the thread below this, or you can ask me if it's hst related


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2014)

I need a guide for calcs.

I assume I'll also need to ignore my chemistry and physics degree as well. When reading all this.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

Why would you do that?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

Do correct the calcs. We need as much accuracy as we can get.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2014)

It's so much work dude. Plus then I have to deal with people angry they got something wrong. Too much effort. 

Lemme pretend I have no degree.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

Owkay, man.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 6, 2014)

CA182 said:


> I assume I'll also need to ignore my chemistry and physics degree as well. When reading all this.



Not necessarily 

It's just that the calcs are made with both convenience and fiction in mind

So air resistance gets ignored because it's ugly _and_ because it rarely appears to become an issue, even for really fast characters 

Your input is quite welcome so long as it's not completely unrealistic for us people of lesser education to accomplish and actually makes sense within a given fiction


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Not necessarily
> 
> It's just that the calcs are made with both convenience and fiction in mind
> 
> ...



Tbh it's hard to apply reality to manga anyway. When people are doing stuff like flying etc. 

But if I see something glaringly bad, I'll speak up. Otherwise I'm leaving it.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi CA
Nice to meet you


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 6, 2014)

Welcome to OBD.


----------



## Kazu (Feb 6, 2014)

It could be neat to have someone who actually knows chem+physics in the OBD

Welcome.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 6, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Tbh it's hard to apply reality to manga anyway. When people are doing stuff like flying etc.



That's pretty much the gist of it, and why we're so very (you might say appallingly) liberal with it 



> But if I see something glaringly bad, I'll speak up. Otherwise I'm leaving it.



Sounds good


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 6, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Yo! :kakashi
> 
> Gimme a heads up and some hints for an absolute noob to this.
> 
> I wanna debate random shit.



Join the FBL Tournament.You will get plenty chance for that.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow someone with degrees in chem and physics 

Welcome to the OBD


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a degree in physics too


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 7, 2014)

Yea, tell me more.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 7, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> I have a degree in physics too



What sort of degree?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 7, 2014)

Fujita said:


> What sort of degree?



Education


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello

I'm a new to this forum, and pretty much all forums, so I hope I don't make too much of a fool of myself. Been looking around this site (Umm...only the outskirtsbattledome) and thought the vs debates around here were pretty cool. I'm pretty sure that's called "lurking" if I'm not mistaken? Anyways, just saying hello.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 16, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm a new to this forum, and pretty much all forums, so I hope I don't make too much of a fool of myself. Been looking around this site (Umm...only the outskirtsbattledome) and thought the vs debates around here were pretty cool. I'm pretty sure that's called "lurking" if I'm not mistaken? Anyways, just saying hello.



Welcome to NF


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 16, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm a new to this forum, and pretty much all forums, so I hope I don't make too much of a fool of myself. Been looking around this site (Umm...only the outskirtsbattledome) and thought the vs debates around here were pretty cool. I'm pretty sure that's called "lurking" if I'm not mistaken? Anyways, just saying hello.



Welcome New Person. I was a lurker too O.o . for years I have watched with these eyes.
Following their movements and etc. O.o


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you! Hope I can contribute in a positive light.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 16, 2014)

What's good, Pen? Welcome to the OBD.

Tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## Kazu (Feb 16, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm a new to this forum, and pretty much all forums, so I hope I don't make too much of a fool of myself. Been looking around this site (Umm...only the outskirtsbattledome) and thought the vs debates around here were pretty cool. I'm pretty sure that's called "lurking" if I'm not mistaken? Anyways, just saying hello.



Bits of advice:

Keep doing what you're doing at the moment. Lurking, that is. 

Read up on the wiki. 

Don't take anything here _too_ seriously.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you everyone!

let's see:
Lurk more (check)
Read Wiki (double check)
Don't fall for troll bait (quadruple check)
Ok!

Well, I finally joined so I can post some vs threads that I have been wondering, and also hopefully debate a little myself. I also like to write fan stories as a hobby.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome to the BD. Pen.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 16, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> let's see:
> Lurk more (check)
> ...



Feel free to post in the mainstream battledome if you're interested in vs threads, most if not all the posters there are pretty nice and will answer you thread related questions.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2014)

As Taco stated.



> Tell us a little about yourself.



Any interests?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 16, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the heads up. 

I'm pretty new to online forums in general, so any advice I should heed?

By the way, I've seen some posts about this, but what's negging?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome new blood.... 

Here are some reps for you

but tell us about yourself


----------



## Blαck (Feb 16, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Awesome, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I'm pretty new to online forums in general, so any advice I should heed?
> 
> By the way, I've seen some posts about this, but what's negging?



Negging is when someone disagrees with your post(or just doesn't like you) and clicks the scale under those green or sometime red boxes where you name is. If they click approve it positive rep and if they click disapprove it's a neg.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2014)

E-points. which is quite worthless.


----------



## Kazu (Feb 16, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Awesome, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I'm pretty new to online forums in general, so any advice I should heed?
> 
> By the way, I've seen some posts about this, but what's negging?



You're getting quite the warm welcome from the battledome. That's rather unusual. I guess that's something of an indicator. 

Negging is short hand for "Negative reputation". 

You're better off reading about it here:


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 16, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> As Taco stated.
> 
> 
> 
> Any interests?


Interests? hmm

Hobbies include Video Games, playing piano, writing, listening music.

Favorite games include: Blazblue, Guilty Gear, Dark Souls/Demon Souls...wow that's really all I've got now.
Favorite Animes are: Madoka, Darker then Black, Fate Zero, FMA brotherhood.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 16, 2014)

Kazuakisama said:


> You're getting quite the warm welcome from the battledome. That's rather unusual. I guess that's something of an indicator.
> 
> Negging is short hand for "Negative reputation".
> 
> You're better off reading about it here:


Really? Lol, well I hope I can stay on everyone's good side. Thanks for the link by the way.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> E-points. which is quite worthless.



Quite. 



TheForgottenPen said:


> Interests? hmm
> 
> Hobbies include Video Games, playing piano, writing, listening music.
> 
> ...



Cool. I think there are a lot of people here who enjoy the same things you do.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2014)

VN's that's a good start now we need to let him play some more games.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 16, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> VN's that's a good start now we need to let him play some more games.


Lol I swear there's more. But the only games that's been on my mind lately are Guilty Gear Xrd, Blazblue Chronophantasma Localized, and Dark Souls II. Mostly the first two I mentioned, so there might be new feats to dissect in debates.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 16, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Interests? hmm
> 
> Hobbies include Video Games, playing piano, writing, listening music.
> 
> ...



Nice, man, I'm aspiring to be a novelist myself; actually working on a book right now.

Maybe you can drop some of your work in my VMs/PMs some time.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 16, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Nice, man, I'm aspiring to be a novelist myself; actually working on a book right now.
> 
> Maybe you can drop some of your work in my VMs/PMs some time.


Holy crap, that's pretty cool! good luck on your book!

I'm pretty new at writing too to be honest. Most I've written were some stories in school. I only just started to write something up at Fanfiction.net And when I say new, I mean I only have one story up there..


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 16, 2014)

By the way, how do I do those cool little smiley faces or cookie monster faces on here?


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 16, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Holy crap, that's pretty cool! good luck on your book!
> 
> I'm pretty new at writing too to be honest. Most I've written were some stories in school. I only just started to write something up at Fanfiction.net And when I say new, I mean I only have one story up there..



I wrote a story there too for teh 
lulz.
People got mad when I said Goku solos Naruto, Bleach and One Piece, saying i'm just an anime dinosaur and that Naruto and Ichigo could beat Goku if they work together. Apparantly, Luffy is excluded because he's "just a rubber guy". 
In the end, don't post too many opinions on that site... well alot of sites


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 16, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> By the way, how do I do those cool little smiley faces or cookie monster faces on here?



Go advanced mode wen posting and choose one from the side.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, whaddya know

Duh me 

Thanks


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 16, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Well, whaddya know
> 
> Duh me
> 
> Thanks



You're welcome. 
Good luck.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 16, 2014)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> I wrote a story there too for teh
> lulz.
> People got mad when I said Goku solos Naruto, Bleach and One Piece, saying i'm just an anime dinosaur and that Naruto and Ichigo could beat Goku if they work together. Apparantly, Luffy is excluded because he's "just a rubber guy".
> In the end, don't post too many opinions on that site... well alot of sites


I know how you feel. I think I made one guy who made a vs story series mad at me when I said that I didn't think Hitsugaya would beat Jin Kisaragi, based on speed. Most of the feats are swept under the rug for most people, I feel, and that's why I admire this forum for making calcs and stuff.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 16, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> I know how you feel. I think I made one guy who made a vs story series mad at me when I said that I didn't think Hitsugaya would beat Jin Kisaragi, based on speed. Most of the feats are swept under the rug for most people, I feel, and that's why I admire this forum for making calcs and stuff.



Dbz is either under rated or over rated these days.
And Hitsugaya would get stomped by Jin.
I originally made an acc to be a tourist kind of.
Came here to see things like Endless Mike and the obd getting into a 10 page argument or troll.
Anyways, don't make fail threads like me 
and you'll be good.
and don't rely too heavily on the wiki.
it isn't updated alot.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 16, 2014)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> Dbz is either under rated or over rated these days.
> And Hitsugaya would get stomped by Jin.
> I originally made an acc to be a tourist kind of.
> Came here to see things like Endless Mike and the obd getting into a 10 page argument or troll.
> ...


-Well, with the way it's presented, I'm not surprised really. "Wow! Speedlines everywhere, sonic booms littering all the screen, EXPLOTIONS. This is the strongest fiction ever!" type thing, and also those who likes to downplay things a little too much. I apparently saw a thread fly by that said something crazy like Aizen beating Goku.

-That's what I said! But he didn't believe my 1/480,000 of a second speed feat via powerscaling, stating it was overcomplicated or that there were no sonic booms or something like that. 

-I saw some posts by him, and agree with alot of it. He definetely persuades me as a debater.

-Thank you. I'll try


----------



## Fujita (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey, a new member who seems like they have something besides cotton in between their ears

Excellent


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 16, 2014)

I aim to not suck. lol


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 16, 2014)

hm 

your current attitude is commendable 

more or less

but... we'll see


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 16, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> hm
> 
> your current attitude is commendable
> 
> ...


Lol, I try to be as friendly as possible. Hopefully that won't change soon. But this is a online debate forum afterall..


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 17, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Nice, man, I'm aspiring to be a novelist myself; actually working on a book right now.
> 
> Maybe you can drop some of your work in my VMs/PMs some time.



Heh. Small world. Hope to get mine out this year.



1337RedGlitchFox said:


> People got mad when I said Goku solos Naruto, Bleach and One Piece, saying i'm just an anime dinosaur and that Naruto and Ichigo could beat Goku if they work together. Apparantly, Luffy is excluded because he's "just a rubber guy".



Well, yeah, because it's stupid and it's been seen too many times to count. Naturally veterans are going to have a low tolerance for that stuff.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 17, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Holy crap, that's pretty cool! good luck on your book!
> 
> I'm pretty new at writing too to be honest. Most I've written were some stories in school. I only just started to write something up at Fanfiction.net And when I say new, I mean I only have one story up there..


Hey, I don't mind; I'll read nearly anything.



Nevermind said:


> Heh. Small world. Hope to get mine out this year.


Cool, man, notify me when you get it published and I'll definitely go check it out.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2014)

man, this sickening niceness on the last pages almost made me throw up in my mouth


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> man, this sickening niceness on the last pages almost made me throw up in my mouth





I'm guessing these things are rare?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2014)

> these things are rare?


oh           yeah


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 17, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Lol, I try to be as friendly as possible. Hopefully that won't change soon. But this is a online debate forum afterall..



This is a social media forum.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> oh           yeah





Don't worry, I know my place. What is a newbie without a little sense of humility? That's what I say


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> This is a social media forum.


Whoops, that's right.


----------



## Kazu (Feb 17, 2014)

I dunno, can't hurt to not be a dick every once in a while. 

That said, Pen, you shouldn't expect that much niceness while here. 

But it seems you already known that.


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 17, 2014)

Can't people find good user name anymore?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 17, 2014)

Kazuakisama said:


> I dunno, can't hurt to not be a dick every once in a while.
> 
> That said, Pen, you shouldn't expect that much niceness while here.
> 
> But it seems you already known that.


Yeah, I kinda expected that. What, with this being the internet.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 17, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Can't people find good user name anymore?


Hm? I dunno. It's not that bad, is it?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Can't people find good user name anymore?


says the guy who couldn't get a proper *o* for his name


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 17, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Hm? I dunno. It's not that bad, is it?



You got three words jammed together as one. Do the math.



Fluttershy said:


> says the guy who couldn't get a proper *o* for his name



Says the guy with pony's name as his user name. 

And no it has no relation with finding "o". My previous UN had same "ō". I kept in this time around too. That's all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2014)

got someting against ponies ? 





> And no it has no relation with finding "o". My previous UN had same "ō". I kept in this time around too. That's all.


it looks bad


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 17, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> You got three words jammed together as one. Do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well.. I wanted it to be the same as my ff.net account. Besides, no spaces in a username on a forum is not really a subject worth bitching about. Especially in a thread about introducing people. Like seriously


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> it looks bad



Don't care.



TheForgottenPen said:


> Well.. I wanted it to be the same as my ff.net account. Besides, no spaces in a username on a forum is not really a subject worth bitching about. Especially in a thread about introducing people. Like seriously



You have no fucking clue about the fuck you are talking about. 

No one bitched about anything. Its a statement after observing countless of new members user name.It was a statement in general & was not directed to anyone specific. I only replied cause you quote me.That's all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2014)

Issho trying to start shit


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 17, 2014)

Nope,not even the slightest.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 17, 2014)

Dastan, your UN is pronounced "Sherlouck". Why are you talking about bad usernames?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Feb 17, 2014)

> Can't people find good user name anymore?


His username isn't bad


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 17, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You have no  fucking clue about the fuck you are talking about"  lol,ok


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2014)

ah, a little drama

that's better


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 17, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Dastan, your UN is pronounced "Sherlouck". Why are you talking about bad usernames?



Those are 2 ways of romanizing long vowels, either by using ō or 'ou', the latter being commoner (they're the same thing). You have to pronounce a long 'o' and not a short one. 



Louis Cyphre said:


> His username isn't bad



Never said that. Just that three words are jammed together.Thats all.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 17, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Those are 2 ways of romanizing long vowels, either by using ō or 'ou', the latter being commoner (they're the same thing). You have to pronounce a long 'o' and not a short one.



[YOUTUBE]2dWR0wa7fJ0[/YOUTUBE]

"Sherlouck" is using the long 'o' pronunciation... Sherlock's name is pronounced with a short 'o'...


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 17, 2014)

Members: 225,692
There are alot of words and ways to use to make a username.
Not all of them are going to be great.
Imagine how hard it'll be to make a good username 10 more years from now


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 17, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> [YOUTUBE]2dWR0wa7fJ0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "Sherlouck" is using the long 'o' pronunciation... Sherlock's name is pronounced with a short 'o'...





Sherlōck said:


> And no it has no relation with finding "o". My previous UN had same "ō". I kept in this time around too. That's all.



Everyone & their mother knows that. I already explained my reason for this "o".There is no hidden agenda or something.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 17, 2014)

All went downhill because of one post....about usernames....what the hell


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 17, 2014)

Usernames are srs businez.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 17, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Cool, man, notify me when you get it published and I'll definitely go check it out.



Righto.



TheForgottenPen said:


> All went downhill because of one post........what the hell



Things tend to do that here.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 17, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> Things tend to do that here.



That so..

Well, good to know, I guess.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 17, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Dastan, your UN is pronounced "Sherlouck". Why are you talking about bad usernames?



Sherloke 
Sherloak 

Alternate spelling options 



Nevermind said:


> Things tend to do that here.



Just don't tell anyone your birthday and everything should be fine


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 17, 2014)

On the contrary, it provided for a spectacle.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 17, 2014)

i actually find usernames which are the words jammed together aesthetically displeasing myself too, but


Sherlōck said:


> You have no fucking clue about the fuck you are talking about.
> 
> No one bitched about anything. Its a statement after observing countless of new members user name.It was a statement in general & was not directed to anyone specific. I only replied cause you quote me.That's all.



put your tampon back in


----------



## Fujita (Feb 17, 2014)

Really, the fact that his name begins with "The" is the worst thing I can really say about it 

And seriously, how is noting that new members have bad names nowadays, in a discussion with maybe two new members with not-so-great names, not meant to refer to those people? 



Nevermind said:


> On the contrary, it provided for a spectacle.



That it did


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 17, 2014)

His name's fine.

It's better than Sherlock.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 17, 2014)

I should probably say that this name was not my first choice I wanted to use, but like my third. But NarutoUzamaki203 was already taken.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 17, 2014)

.....Yeah, you lucked out.


----------



## Poxbox (Feb 17, 2014)

Obscure Simpsons references definitely make the best usernames.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 17, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> .....Yeah, you lucked out.


lol was a joke.

Anyways, I can admit my name is not the greatest or the most aesthetically pleasing thing. But it's just a name, and it kinda stuck with me.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2014)

> Anyways, I can admit my name is not the greatest or the most aesthetically pleasing thing. But it's just a name, and it kinda stuck with me.



Sounds good.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 17, 2014)

My name is just a name that has evolved from Red to RedGlitch to RedGlitchFox to 1337RedGlitchFox.
I wouldve stayed as Red, but than the 4 letters+ and you need numbers in your name thing happened.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 17, 2014)

god damn

now THAT is a terrible name


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 17, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> god damn
> 
> now THAT is a terrible name



What? D: me? </3


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Feb 17, 2014)

lol I think he was talking about my nardo username joke. Maybe..

I like your UN


----------



## Fujita (Feb 17, 2014)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> My name is just a name that has evolved from Red to RedGlitch to RedGlitchFox to 1337RedGlitchFox.
> I wouldve stayed as Red, but than the 4 letters+ and you need numbers in your name thing happened.



Additions have been about as flattering as malignant tumors, to be honest


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 17, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Additions have been about as flattering as malignant tumors, to be honest



100% of my name is Nintendo related.
1337 is from 1337f0x from Smashtasm
Red is the best pokemontrainer ever and my fav color
Glitch is because i'm usually told that I shoukdn't exist yet i'm still here  plus, things like Missingno are badass.
Fox is because Ninetails from Pokemon is a boss and Fox from Starfox was my main in Ssbm and SSBB
Other than that, my additions at least have something behind it ,_,


----------



## Za Warudo (Feb 23, 2014)

*Now it doesn't matter...


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Mar 5, 2014)

Sup, not really new here, forgot my username and pass over a year or two ago.. so. heh. How's the cancerdome doin?


----------



## Za Warudo (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm getting the fuck out of this piece of shit. Fuck OBD and OBDers. They are so stupid. "YA' TROLL LOL))0000))" - this is their only arguement. Fucking trollphobs. I wanted good, long debates here, but instead my threads getting closed instantly and i is called troll. Just fuck you bitches, i'll leave and never return.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 5, 2014)

toodles


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 5, 2014)

> i'll leave and never return.




We are still waiting for you to leave.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 5, 2014)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> 100% of my name is Nintendo related.
> 1337 is from 1337f0x from Smashtasm
> Red is the best pokemontrainer ever and my fav color
> *Glitch is because i'm usually told that I shoukdn't exis*t yet i'm still here  plus, things like Missingno are badass.
> ...



Wow, that is pretty sad.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 5, 2014)

Za Warudo said:


> I'm getting the fuck out of this piece of shit. Fuck OBD and OBDers. They are so stupid. "YA' TROLL LOL))0000))" - this is their only arguement. Fucking trollphobs. I wanted good, long debates here, but instead my threads getting closed instantly and i is called troll. Just fuck you bitches, i'll leave and never return.


Trying waaaay too hard bro.


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 5, 2014)

Za Warudo said:


> I'm getting the fuck out of this piece of shit. Fuck OBD and OBDers. They are so stupid. "YA' TROLL LOL))0000))" - this is their only arguement. Fucking trollphobs. I wanted good, long debates here, but instead my threads getting closed instantly and i is called troll. Just fuck you bitches, i'll leave and never return.



2bad4us


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 9, 2014)

Ugh I hate going through an anxiety phase 

I need a hobby, oh goody my PS3 has YLD good day indeed


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 10, 2014)

Za Warudo said:


> I'm getting the fuck out of this piece of shit. Fuck OBD and OBDers. They are so stupid. "YA' TROLL LOL))0000))" - this is their only arguement. Fucking trollphobs. I wanted good, long debates here, but instead my threads getting closed instantly and i is called troll. Just fuck you bitches, i'll leave and never return.


Oh noes! He wants to leave us!


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Mar 17, 2014)

Za Warudo said:


> I'm getting the fuck out of this piece of shit. Fuck OBD and OBDers. They are so stupid. "YA' TROLL LOL))0000))" - this is their only arguement. Fucking trollphobs. I wanted good, long debates here, but instead my threads getting closed instantly and i is called troll. Just fuck you bitches, i'll leave and never return.



Nothing of value was lost today?


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Mar 17, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Wow, that is pretty sad.



Yeah. i've been around the interwebs alot. 

Alot of people get mad. I just use there anger as entertainment.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh wow..... 

This will be great.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 21, 2014)

So who's dupe are you?


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 21, 2014)

Bitch please. You ain't even smarter than me.


----------



## Furkhit Singh (Mar 30, 2014)

I got told this place is like a family. :33

So hello. Is it all about battles here?


----------



## Kazu (Mar 30, 2014)

Furkhit Singh said:


> I got told this place is like a family. :33
> 
> So hello. Is it all about battles here?



An abusive family at times, if that. 

And yes. But like any section, it derails into spam and shitposting every once in a while. And of course there are the convos where that's the goal anyway. 

Either way, welcome.


----------



## Furkhit Singh (Mar 30, 2014)

Ahh ok. So just join in with whatever threads are around, and label winners using my logic?

Seems easy enough.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm new too ^_-


----------



## Kazu (Mar 30, 2014)

Furkhit Singh said:


> Ahh ok. So just join in with whatever threads are around, and label winners using my logic?
> 
> Seems easy enough.



I would say lurk the wiki. But wiki died recently. There's a thread on it in the metadome. 

So just lurk around. We're a calc-heavy community so you might want to lurk the blogs. 

I'll just quote a more comprehensive post here:



			
				fujita said:
			
		

> 1. Understand what sound reasoning is and how to use it. Avoid logical fallacies.
> 
> 2. Have general knowledge of whatever you're debating. The absolute minimum amount of knowledge you need is enough to pick apart any scans that somebody might post, but knowing enough to provide your own scans when needed is obviously preferable.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome dude


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 31, 2014)

Kazu said:


> I would say lurk the wiki. But wiki died recently.



It's only asleep.

It will be back tomorrow.


----------



## Kazu (Mar 31, 2014)

Ah, good shit then, NM.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 1, 2014)

Furkhit Singh said:


> Ahh ok. So just join in with whatever threads are around, and label winners using my logic?
> 
> Seems easy enough.



Good arguments,don't getting rustled and being a bitch help too(just a example)


Since wiki is dead(and sometimes is outdated,and often theres series that are not updated) you should lurk the blogs and the threads already made here,you will have a idea of how to deal with the people and the matches here.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 1, 2014)

Check the obd archieves.


----------



## Stoic Porcupine (Apr 4, 2014)

Answers to: Stoic Porcupine

Gender: Male

Current Location: Magical land of the porcupines. St. Augustine, Florida

Nationality: American

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Religion: Shinto

Style: None yet.

Likes: None

Dislikes: None

Hobbies: None

Blood type: None.

Language: English

Power Level: .0000000000001

Strengths: None

Weakness: None

Special Abilities: I can shit twice my weight.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 4, 2014)

That's an awful lot of shit, then. You weight, what, 35Kg?
That's 70kg of shit. Don't you choke on it? I mean, shit is pretty dense, but the volume of 70kg of shit should be greater than your body's volume. Except, of course, if it's condensed shit we're talking about here.
If it's that, then we know shit just got real.
Get it?


----------



## Stoic Porcupine (Apr 4, 2014)

You think I can't handle my shit?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 4, 2014)

Of course not.
Far be it from me to imply something like that.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 8, 2014)

> Religion: Shinto



Huh. What branch?


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 8, 2014)

Godzilla better have new profile this summer


----------



## UnlimitedBladeWorks (Apr 14, 2014)

Okay Im new here and I just want to say this stuff before I start posting

First of all I know this is a calc heavy community and well I dont like pixel scaled Calcs BUT I am willing to let others use them as long as they do not force them on me.

Also Im most likely what you Guys call a wanker as I believe in stuff like Solar System level Cell,Mountain Level Ichigo and FTL DBZ, like I said before its fine if you dont believe in that stuff but dont force me not to

Verses I support include Dragon Ball, SMT/Persona,Nasuverse and Sonic.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 14, 2014)

UnlimitedBladeWorks said:


> BUT I am willing to let others use them as long as they do not force them on me.



No one cares about what you're "willing to let others use."


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Apr 14, 2014)

UnlimitedBladeWorks said:


> Okay Im new here and I just want to say this stuff before I start posting
> 
> First of all I know this is a calc heavy community and well I dont like pixel scaled Calcs BUT I am willing to let others use them as long as they do not force them on me.
> 
> ...



Well, I appreciate your honesty up front. Thats a plus. Sadly, in a debate forum, and having the mentality of "dont force this on me", your not gonna have a good time here, I'm afraid. We use evidence against claims like FTL DBZ, and we argue against it. If you wanna defend that, the only option for you is to defend your claim. I dont think the OBD is gonna let people say "All DBZ characters are ftl, or they are solar system level", because we also rely on precedents. If someone were to see your post, and everyone ignores it, others (like new people) might use it too. So, no, people will call you out. I think that's how it works here.

But all in all, welcome to the battledome


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 14, 2014)

Veterans are just going to ignore it and mock you.

Newbies might take up the mantle and argue against it somewhat logically, but veterans have just seen it so many times they're not going to bother or just go into promo mode.


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 14, 2014)

Lucky nobody debates much anymore

So if you do pull that, not many people will flock to kill you

maybe


----------



## Fujita (Apr 14, 2014)

UnlimitedBladeWorks said:


> First of all I know this is a calc heavy community and well I dont like pixel scaled Calcs BUT I am willing to let others use them as long as they do not force them on me.


 


This is the OBD. 

What you "let" others use, what people "force" on you, extend only as far as you can competently debate the issue. You can spout whatever you like, but nobody's under any obligation to live and let live. 

i.e. we're honestly not about to stop using calcs because you ask nicely, and anybody debating you isn't really under any obligation not to use them in their argument 



> Also Im most likely what you Guys call a wanker as I believe in stuff like Solar System level Cell,Mountain Level Ichigo and FTL DBZ, like I said before its fine if you dont believe in that stuff but dont force me not to



Again, as Forgotten Pen said, this is _kiiiiiinda_ not how a debate section works 

You can either back up what you're saying with something that's convincing (based on our standards of evidence, or with a really good justification for using your standards) or you can't. If the latter, again, "live and let live" just isn't realistically going to happen here 

Keep in mind that calcs are by and large accepted here because they fit well into our general standards of evidence (prioritizing visuals where we can, disregarding author's intent, generally tending towards concrete forms of evidence over softer literary ones). Looking at some of the things you're saying, you probably take issue with one or two of those. 

So, for every newbie that might be inclined to take you up on the debate, you're going to get people who have in fact had the same debate time and time again and will tell you to scramble off to a different board where their standards of evidence match yours. 

And they're not really wrong for doing that, though I'd rather have you stick around provided your position against calcs isn't going to become a _total_ spanner in the works whenever you debate something.  



Nevermind said:


> Newbies might take up the mantle and argue against it somewhat logically


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

UnlimitedBladeWorks said:


> Okay Im new here and I just want to say this stuff before I start posting
> 
> First of all I know this is a calc heavy community and well I dont like pixel scaled Calcs BUT I am willing to let others use them as long as they do not force them on me.
> 
> ...




Such arrogance. Wait, you actually think you're worth the effort to 'force' you?

No one could care less if you stripped down to your girl panties and did the rumba across the street.
And 'allow'?
Scram.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 14, 2014)

Demon Eyes Mitsunari said:


> Lucky nobody debates much anymore
> 
> So if you do pull that, not many people will flock to kill you
> 
> maybe



It's happening before he's even debated anything  

Why do you think he'll fare better in an actual debate?

I jest, I jest


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 14, 2014)

Fujita said:


> It's happening before he's even debated anything
> 
> Why do you think he'll fare better in an actual debate?
> 
> I jest, I jest



I continue to forget that regulars tend to smell out blood in the water better than sharks can


----------



## Regicide (Apr 14, 2014)

Alpha changed his name?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

That, he did.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 2, 2014)

You're crazy, m8.


----------



## Prog (Jun 2, 2014)

That's debatable


----------



## Zaus (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi. I'm new to Narutoforums, and to the Outskirts Battledome. I've been lurking on the Wiki, for a good bit since it was on Wikispaces. I hope to have a good time here. It seems like a decent debate site, from what I've read from the wiki. Well at least better than the other sites but who knows. 

My Likes Include: Toriko (Favorite manga. One of the only good manga left in the Jump. I can't stomach Naruto or Bleach anymore, sadly. I haven't gotten around to reading One Piece yet, I intend to do so soon.) Dragon Ball, Sleeping, Generally well reasoned debates, and conversations. Some more inconsequential things. Fanfiction.net may be worth mentioning. 

My dislikes include: Naruto and Bleach (As stated before, I cannot stomach these manga anymore.), Mary Sues, Yaoi (I have nothing against homosexuality, I just find it disturbing to read.), Badly written Fanfics, RP forums featuring an administrator, and moderators, that abuse their power. Trolls in general. 

Gender: Male

Location: North Carolina

Power Level: A solid 400.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 3, 2014)

Zaus said:


> Hi. I'm new to Narutoforums, and to the Outskirts Battledome. I've been lurking on the Wiki, for a good bit since it was on Wikispaces. I hope to have a good time here. It seems like a decent debate site, from what I've read from the wiki. Well at least better than the other sites but who knows.
> 
> My Likes Include: Toriko (Favorite manga. One of the only good manga left in the Jump. I can't stomach Naruto or Bleach anymore, sadly. I haven't gotten around to reading One Piece yet, I intend to do so soon.) Dragon Ball, Sleeping, Generally well reasoned debates, and conversations. Some more inconsequential things. Fanfiction.net may be worth mentioning.
> 
> ...


Nardo last issues have been decent but, yeah few people handled the whole "2 years and half on the same arc"  thing. 
Not loving bleach might be a good thing there (bleach wankers tend to be bloodied)
Welcome, to the obd and don't mind with random people negging you just because you are a newbie (Is kind of a baptism)


----------



## Zaus (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you, Iwandesu.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 3, 2014)

Zaus said:


> Hi. I'm new to Narutoforums, and to the Outskirts Battledome. I've been lurking on the Wiki, for a good bit since it was on Wikispaces. I hope to have a good time here. It seems like a decent debate site, from what I've read from the wiki. Well at least better than the other sites but who knows.
> 
> My Likes Include: Toriko (Favorite manga. One of the only good manga left in the Jump. I can't stomach Naruto or Bleach anymore, sadly. I haven't gotten around to reading One Piece yet, I intend to do so soon.) Dragon Ball, Sleeping, Generally well reasoned debates, and conversations. Some more inconsequential things. Fanfiction.net may be worth mentioning.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the OBD! the land of debate, fiction and sarcasm.
Don't worry if peeps are a little blunt from time to time, it sounds to me like you're gonna get along well around here, being fan of a quality series (such as Toriko) is always a good start disliking bleach is a bonus

Have fun!


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 3, 2014)

Zaus said:


> Hi. I'm new to Narutoforums, and to the Outskirts Battledome. I've been lurking on the Wiki, for a good bit since it was on Wikispaces. I hope to have a good time here. It seems like a decent debate site, from what I've read from the wiki. Well at least better than the other sites but who knows.
> 
> My Likes Include: Toriko (Favorite manga. One of the only good manga left in the Jump. I can't stomach Naruto or Bleach anymore, sadly. I haven't gotten around to reading One Piece yet, I intend to do so soon.) Dragon Ball, Sleeping, Generally well reasoned debates, and conversations. Some more inconsequential things. Fanfiction.net may be worth mentioning.
> 
> ...



Welcome to Hell. You will never see the light again.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 3, 2014)

Chaos or Cancer, which do you choose?


----------



## Prog (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome, person


----------



## Kidpool (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey everyone. Good to be here. 

I'd like to invite some interested OBDers to a little game I've made. It's a forum RPG with strategic turn-based battles and challenges. Completely automated gameplay where members create their unique team of fictional fighters from manga/comic verses and fight against one another.

Been a long time user of the old OBD wiki and the game stats are built around the traditional OBD scale like Building Level etc. It would be of great help if some members, new and veterans alike, would give it a shot and guide things along. We could really use some calculative/creative players that are familiar with the OBD scale and terms.

I'll refrain from posting links for now so it doesn't seem like blatant advertising. 

But here are a couple of screens to give you an idea.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I hope this acts as some form of initiative that leads to something marvelous. I'll follow up with more details if anyone is interested.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 13, 2014)

^That is actually very cool.

I have one question though: Is there anything preventing people from chosing the most broken/overpowered characters and effortlessly stomping the opposing teams that did not do the same?.


----------



## Kidpool (Jun 13, 2014)

The versus mode of the game is set up so that players can turn down a challenge. So having an overpowered character won't get you any matches if opponents don't have the same.

It's also set up so that players start out with building level characters and must have at least one city block and one planet level character. This way all players have at least one character of each level.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 13, 2014)

Kidpool said:


> The versus mode of the game is set up so that players can turn down a challenge. So having an overpowered character won't get you any matches if opponents don't have the same.
> 
> It's also set up so that players start out with building level characters and must have at least one city block and one planet level character. This way all players have at least one character of each level.



Seems like something i would play. 
Link?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice 
And you actually finished that kind of project? That's pretty amazing because the way characters can interact with each other and having every one of them individualized sounds like a pain to even imagine. Hell if I wouldn't play it.


----------



## Kidpool (Jun 14, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Seems like something i would play.
> Link?



The game is in the final stages so there's no working link for now. Just beta testing.



Totally not a cat said:


> Nice
> And you actually finished that kind of project? That's pretty amazing because the way characters can interact with each other and having every one of them individualized sounds like a pain to even imagine. Hell if I wouldn't play it.



Players create and customize their own characters. There's a template of sorts that makes character creation very simple.

There's an Evaluation Room that makes sure no one goes overboard with stats and effects. Here's where OBD really helped to make sure everyone was on the same established scale.

The game itself has been through a couple of years of creation and evolution.

It's scheduled to launch later this month or the next and more the players the merrier. I'll post launch links once it's ready, should be sometime next week.

Would it be alright to post a separate thread for this? I get the feeling not a lot of members check this thread.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2014)

Ask the mods, seems like a good meta thread.


----------



## Kidpool (Jun 14, 2014)

Will do. Thanx.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 14, 2014)

Kidpool said:


> The game is in the final stages so there's no working link for now. Just beta testing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, that seems more reasonable. It's still an amazing feat!
I think this would definitely get a lot more attention on the meta dome than in here, give it a shot.


----------



## Kidpool (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanx. I've PM'd one of the Mods, Xelloss, for permission. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 15, 2014)

Sup guys, just joined yesterday. New here, checking out all the sections and posting around the ones I am knowledgeable in. This section seems cool, some hilarious threads flying around lol


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 15, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Sup guys, just joined yesterday. New here, checking out all the sections and posting around the ones I am knowledgeable in. This section seems cool, some hilarious threads flying around lol


The section is cool (trolls apart)
And sometimes you can even laugh at those. 
Anyway, welcome to the obd


----------



## Kazu (Jun 15, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Sup guys, just joined yesterday. New here, checking out all the sections and posting around the ones I am knowledgeable in. This section seems cool, some hilarious threads flying around lol



Welcome to the OBD


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi, I'm new and I like it here!


----------



## Nep Heart (Jun 18, 2014)

Before I greet you...

 Christ, trim the username, will you? Every instance that you post last in a thread, it stretches the entire forum.

 Anyway, welcome to the Outskirts Battledome, hope you have a fun ride here.

Edit:


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 18, 2014)

Saint Emperor King Jarl Korky IV of the Tomb Raider Hold Kingdom Lands said:


> Hi, I'm new and I like it here!


Welcome to the obd .
i'd rather you don't pm me with CP neither 
You can always pm mapsk with "antropomorphic monster girls",though.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 19, 2014)

Welcome, hope you enjoy your stay in the land of ficitonal battles and caustic humour! 
I think you'll like it here.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 19, 2014)

Saint Emperor King Jarl Korky IV of the Tomb Raider Hold Kingdom Lands said:


> Hi, I'm new and I like it here!


LolKrory. Dafuq is that username?


----------



## HST Supporter (Jun 28, 2014)

To make a solid introduction.

I am THE HST Supporter.

I will never be forgotten, OBD.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 28, 2014)

HST Supporter said:


> To make a solid introduction.
> 
> I am THE HST Supporter.
> 
> I will never be forgotten, OBD.


You know the deal


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 28, 2014)

HST Supporter said:


> To make a solid introduction.
> 
> I am THE HST Supporter.
> 
> I will never be forgotten, OBD.



You may be gone

But you will not be forgotten


----------



## Fujita (Jun 28, 2014)

New members leave so soon these days


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 28, 2014)

Fujita said:


> New members leave so soon these days


That's the reason the section is dying 
This guy was the proof that mods wanna vacations and can't handle such post influx 
We shall never forget you,HST fellow


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 28, 2014)

Jeez, what happened to the guy even? That's got to be a record.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 29, 2014)

It was sad.


----------



## pessimist (Jun 29, 2014)

hi people, im new here. i don't know much about calcs and how they work. so i might not know what i'm talking about, but i hope we can get along.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 29, 2014)

Well come, Pes. Hope you have a great time here.


----------



## Nevermind (Jun 30, 2014)

Kidpool said:


> The game is in the final stages so there's no working link for now. Just beta testing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks good. I probably won't have a whole lot of time but I'd be interested in seeing it.

We'll try our hardest to get the wiki back up to its former glory.

Hardest being our lazy OBD pace.



pessimist said:


> hi people, im new here. i don't know much about calcs and how they work. so i might not know what i'm talking about, but i hope we can get along.



You'll figure it out soon enough.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 1, 2014)

I must have missed this topic last year when I joined 

Anyways most of you probably know me by now. Leon Soryu, a calm and collected high-schooler from Poland. I'm attached to a lot of francishes like:


*Spoiler*: __ 





These:

*Saint Seiya* - Since I was born.
*Slayers* - Since I was born.
*Yaiba* - Since I was born.
*Kill la Kill* - First 'mainstream' series I watched along with the community - memories are golden.
*Super Robot Wars* - Worship SRW or die.
*Assassination's Classroom*- It helped me rise my spirit when I was slightly depressed about KlK finishing. I recommend this manga (soon to be adapted) to everyone.
*Saiki Kusuo* - Another less-known manga.
*Gaist Crusher* - Underappreciated masterpiece in my eyes.
*Cardfight Vanguard* - Obviously, given my name.
*Inazuma Eleven* - A certain person ordered me to watch it and it was the best order I could have ever got.
*Yu-Gi-Oh!* - Open to all seasons, not a nostalgia follower
*DB* - Only in creative discussions, annoyed by the same crappy Beerus vs Gogeta debates.
*Yozakura Quartet* - Hana no Uta - Have great memories of back when it was airing, generally loved it.
*One Piece* - Started following it two years ago, now caught up and waiting for Kaidou's reveal.
*Rockman Zero/.exe/Ryuusei no Rockman* - No Megamans allowed in my book when they dare to censor my lovely games/anime episodes 
*Sengoku Basara* - Introduced me to Musou games in style back during the PS2 era.

...are just some of the many. 

I don't watch many TV Shows and I'm not entertained by gore. One of which I enjoyed was the recent Merlin. I also like most Nintendo francishes {never played Metroid or Earthbound though ) and nicely-made western animation, like the old Justice League or Marvel shows. Thanos would be favourite Marvel character.




I Dislike what doesn't have the necessary wind blowing in it's favor. 
Always open to new series, plan to relax while watching Aria for the first time this summer.


I also tend to have unconscious failures {mostly due to lack of experience} and be submissive to almost everything but I'm practicing on changing that. 


My hobbies consist of primarily running a  and just playing/reading/watching anything entertaining or improving my speed... typing 


I don't listen to mainstream music, more of an Anime OST/VGM guy. Recently found The Sketchbook and this band alone makes me want to watch _Sket Dance_.


As a side note, I would say that I have a good eyesight as even a mere few pixels can bother me when it comes to making my own sets or rating others.


Special Powers: I can easily think of creative ideas and stay motivated to complete them. I won't give up until the end. Love to learn more about 3D Models and do some {although through a certain  since I'm not professional enough. Decent at 2D drawing, but since I'm too shy to buy a tablet I only use mouse.


Hopefully someone will read this uselessful information.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 1, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> I must have missed this topic last year when I joined
> 
> Anyways most of you probably know me by now. Leon Soryu, a calm and collected high-schooler from Poland. I'm attached to a lot of francishes like:
> 
> ...


I recommend sket dance 
Welcome new fellow(i guess)


----------



## Ghazan (Jul 1, 2014)

This place looks interesting. I'm new and I might be here every so often


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jul 1, 2014)

Welcome to the OBD!


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 1, 2014)

Ghazan said:


> This place looks interesting. I'm new and I might be here every so often


Welcome obd fellow


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jul 1, 2014)

One tip, from a fellow newbie.

Lurk.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 1, 2014)

^Protip. This guy knows what he's talking about.
 Anyways, welcome to the OBD, the one and only! The reign of salt, extraordinaire fictional battles and passive-aggressive behaviour! Fasten your belt, don't stick out your hands out and avoid feeding the trolls, you're in for a ride. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 1, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> I must have missed this topic last year when I joined
> 
> Anyways most of you probably know me by now. Leon Soryu, a calm and collected high-schooler from Poland. I'm attached to a lot of francishes like:
> 
> ...



Well howdy Leon.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 10, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> One tip, from a fellow newbie.
> 
> Lurk.



Or else,you die.


----------



## Ether (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello, I'm a new member to the OBD.

I'm not too much of a novice since I've been lurking here sporadically since 2012.

Aside from the mainstream stuff, the verses I know best are Feng Shen Ji and JJBA.

I like many different types of manga and anime but I don't know too much about gaming verses since I don't play video-games often or about how to make a calc

Has someone calced the recent Saitama punch from One Punch man yet?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 15, 2014)

Feng Shui said:


> Hello, I'm a new member to the OBD.
> 
> I'm not too much of a novice since I've been lurking here sporadically since 2012.
> 
> ...


The raw's one?
Not as far as i'm concerned.
the moon dash is continent level,though.


----------



## xenos5 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi i,m xenos5. 
I just joined so of course I have little experience. I have experienced debating before (on youtube though so that isn,t saying much). i,m mostly knowledgable in anime/manga but also have a little side knowledge on video games (nintendo mostly). I hope I can gain some more experience by debating here and have some fun as well.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2014)

xenos5 said:


> Hi i,m xenos5.
> I just joined so of course I have little experience. I have experienced debating before (on youtube though so that isn,t saying much). i,m mostly knowledgable in anime/manga but also have a little side knowledge on video games (nintendo mostly). I hope I can gain some more experience by debating here and have some fun as well.


Welcome fellow.
You soon will learn our standards.
This is a community where calcs and feats are heavely taken. (If you avoid some few taboos)
Try to Lurk calcs and somewhat recent threads. 
Also give a look at our wiki.  ( is Outdated and nerfed as hell, but still has our main concepts carved on it)


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey everyone I'm new here(not really just never properly introduced my self)
The series i love in this order yu yu hakusho hunterxhunter toriko and seven deadly sins are even, bleach and last the god of high school oh yeah one punch man in between bleach and god of high school 
I listen to rap and rock mostly my fav rapper is eminem others i like are logic kendrick lamar and childish gambino
My favorite rock bands are thousand foot krutch linkin park three days grace and disturbed
i have come here because i love vs match ups and i hope to get better at debating


----------



## OodboO (Aug 5, 2014)

Answers to: People who ask me questions
Frontal bulge location: two on the chest
Date of Birth: 30/03/1993
Current location: Europe
Nationality: English/German/Polish
Ethnicity: White as f***
Religion: nope 
Style: Inconspicuous
Likes: Reasonable people
Dislikes: Whining and idiots
Hobbies: drawing, singing, dancing and collecting/stalking stray animals
Personality: Goofy, weird and kind in real life, insufferable smartass online
Blood Type: B-
Language: English, German, Polish and a bit of Italian.
Power level: *trips over own feet*
Strengths: Obsessive research, peace making
Weakness: Clumsy and annoying
Special Powers: Innocent appearance allowing confusion and easy information extraction


Advertising Mister "Naruto" Preliminaries held in _House of Uzumaki_ at the moment in every convo thread on Naruto Forums...

click -> 

And welcome. ​


----------



## Solar (Aug 6, 2014)

Hola, personas.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 6, 2014)

i second bern.
welcome new fellows


----------



## SSBMonado (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi, everyone.
I've been lurking for a some time and finally decided to make a proper account.
My favorite shows include Code Geass, Full Metal Alchemist (+Brotherhood), Shiki and... a few of others (I ought to make a list for reference one of these days >.<)
In terms of the HST, I've read and watched the majority of Bleach (everything up to Aizen's defeat), and watched a lot of One Piece on TV, but quit after the Brook was introduced (I can't stand him in the German dub. Horrible writing/translation/whatever is horrible).
Similarly, I kept up with Naruto on TV until the end of part 1. By the time part 2 started, I kinda got burned out on  these really long-running series and turned to the shorter ones, like he ones I mentioned above.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Aug 25, 2014)

SSBMonado said:


> Hi, everyone.
> I've been lurking for a some time and finally decided to make a proper account.
> My favorite shows include Code Geass, Full Metal Alchemist (+Brotherhood), Shiki and... a few of others (I ought to make a list for reference one of these days >.<)
> In terms of the HST, I've read and watched the majority of Bleach (everything up to Aizen's defeat), and watched a lot of One Piece on TV, but quit after the Brook was introduced (I can't stand him in the German dub. Horrible writing/translation/whatever is horrible).
> Similarly, I kept up with Naruto on TV until the end of part 1. By the time part 2 started, I kinda got burned out on  these really long-running series and turned to the shorter ones, like he ones I mentioned above.



Welcome  and may the odds be ever in you favor


----------



## Madgod (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello

I've been lurking on this site for a long time now and have finally decided to join.

Fictional works i enjoy include: The Elder Scrolls (my favorite game series), all the works of Type-Moon (particularly the Fate series), Bioware's main franchises (Dragon Age and Mass Effect), the F.E.A.R. series, Fallout , Code Geass , Valkyrie Profile, Hellsing , Umineko and many others.

I hope we get along well.


----------



## Soup481 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yo
I joined a while ago but never really did much
I'm a former TTGL fan, though right now I don't really have a favorite anime


----------



## shoeties (Nov 8, 2014)

I suppose this is the place to introduce myself? Eh, whatever. I tend to be fairly laid back, though sometimes I'm not.

I've lurked here for a while and only decided to join now. I should know enough not to make a fool out of myself, but if I do don't hesitate to tell me how much of an idiot I am.

My tastes in fiction can be fairly eclectic, ranging from Manhwa such like Tower of God and God of Highschool to literature such as the Malazan Book of the Fallen and Dresden Files to several other things. I'll try making a list at the end of this post.

I despise wanking, and will argue against it even if it's in favor a one of my preferred fictions. This doesn't mean I'll argue _for_ the wanked fiction's opponent, merely that I'll try to present as accurate a picture as possible on the fictions I'm familiar with.

And now for the list I mentioned two paragraphs up. I'll put it in a spoiler to save space.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Fictions I Support:*
8-bit Theater
Dark Souls
Doctor Who
Dresden Files
Elder Scrolls
Feng Shen Ji
God of Highschool
Legend of Zelda
Malazan Book of the Fallen
MS Paint Adventures
Nasuverse
Onepunch-Man
Percy Jackson
RWBY
Star Wars
Touhou
Tower of God 

There's probably a bit more, but that's all I can think of at the moment.

*Fictions I Intend to Read/Watch/Etc.*
Baccano!
Blazblue
Claymore
Darker than Black
Ghost in the Shell
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Magi - Labyrinth of Magic
RAVE

And generally anything good somebody recommends.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 8, 2014)

shoeties said:


> I suppose this is the place to introduce myself? Eh, whatever. I tend to be fairly laid back, though sometimes I'm not.
> 
> I've lurked here for a while and only decided to join now. I should know enough not to make a fool out of myself, but if I do don't hesitate to tell me how much of an idiot I am.
> 
> ...


Welcome new fellow.
There are some quality fictions amongs the ones in your list.
hope you do well.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 8, 2014)

Welcome new guy, Also nice choice in your reading material and watch list


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 8, 2014)

Welcome.

As far as your reading list goes, I recommend reading/watching Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, GitS (SAC 1 and 2, I actually haven't seen the movies), and Magi first and then move on to Baccano!, Claymore,  andDarker than Black and then RAVE last. I don't know much about Blazblue.


----------



## Fujita (Nov 8, 2014)

I see posts from August at the top of this page 

anyway



shoeties said:


> I suppose this is the place to introduce myself? Eh, whatever. I tend to be fairly laid back, though sometimes I'm not.
> 
> I've lurked here for a while and only decided to join now. I should know enough not to make a fool out of myself, but if I do don't hesitate to tell me how much of an idiot I am.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the OBD


----------



## Haro (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello everyone i like to choke human beings and film it. That is all you will get to know from me.


----------



## Solar (Nov 11, 2014)

Fujita said:


> I see posts from August at the top of this page



I don't see what's so surprising, who would want to post here?



Cool kid said:


> Hello everyone i like to choke human beings and film it. That is all you will get to know from me.



I'm sure there's at least one person here that has this fetish. I'm sure they'll welcome you with open hands. 

Welcome for however long you stay.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 11, 2014)

Cool kid said:


> Hello everyone i like to choke human beings and film it. That is all you will get to know from me.



I'm sure you'll find yourself right at home.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 22, 2014)

Welcome new guy here are some ground rules for you to fit in

- Treat every thread like its either s stomp match or has been done a million times
- state your opinion like its fact and aggressively laugh at anyone who disagrees
- Treat every dbz thread/topic like its a plague (even if its something as minor as a characters hair color)
- talk down to anyone who is misinformed or hasn't lurked enough yet
- Never calc stack (except when its absolutely convenient for you)
- don't talk to strangers
- step into my ice cream truck


----------



## manidk (Nov 22, 2014)

This thread just got saltier than McDonald's fries.


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi people, I have been lurking here for quite a while and thought it was about time to actually sign up.
I'm familiar with the general terms (due to lurking...) so hopefully I won't open any shameful threads.
Anyhow, i'm not well versed in a lot of fictions but I do watch a lot of TV and some anime, and this is the place to learn new stuff about other fictions anyway.

so here goes


----------



## Tacocat (Dec 4, 2014)

Welcome, bud.


----------



## Regicide (Dec 4, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Solar (Dec 4, 2014)

Deer Lord said:


> Hi people, I have been lurking here for quite a while and thought it was about time to actually sign up.
> I'm familiar with the general terms (due to lurking...) so hopefully I won't open any shameful threads.
> Anyhow, i'm not well versed in a lot of fictions but I do watch a lot of TV and some anime, and this is the place to learn new stuff about other fictions anyway.
> 
> so here goes



Don't worry, don't worry. I barely know any fictions either. The ones I do know have rarely been used here. 99% of the threads made here are things I can't comment on. So yeah, you'll certainly be in a better position than some of us.


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 18, 2014)

Bern, stop misleading them and go back to your room.







The bathroom.


----------



## Solar (Dec 19, 2014)

stfu crazy ass yandere


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 19, 2014)

The hell is a yandare.


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 19, 2014)

And what is new there.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Its yandere not yandare >_>


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 2, 2015)

All you lurkers out there?

Now's the time to step up.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello Everybody!

Answers to: Masterblack
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: August 28, 1993
Current location: Sunrise, Florida
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: African American
Religion: Praise Lord Arceus
Style: idk
Likes: Pokemon,OBD,Luffy,Saitama, Fate/stay Night, Elder Scrolls Series,
Dislikeseople who dont know when to quit, Liars
Hobbies:Anime, online gaming, technology, Reading
Personality: Very nice and i worry alot about coming off like an ass to some people. Generally happy go lucky
Blood Type: If i remember correctly its type O
Language: English
Power level: How much power would a Nidoking have?
Strengths: Just being an all around nice guy.
Weakness: Shyness, Not being assertive
Special Powers: Being Helpful

I hope i can debate as well as some of you guys, Im really interested in some of the things posted here


----------



## Solar (Jan 7, 2015)

Hy, hey! Enjoy your stay!

Will you do much debating? No, this place id dead. But enjoy yourself.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'll try, i might not be as knowledgeable as some of you guys, but i will try to make fair and understanding remarks to people and what they say


----------



## Solar (Jan 7, 2015)

Don't worry. None of us know anything about anything.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 7, 2015)

Lol well thats nice to know


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 7, 2015)

Masterblack06 said:


> I'll try, i might not be as knowledgeable as some of you guys, but i will try to make fair and understanding remarks to people and what they say



that gets very hard very quickly so be prepared for the inevitable ornery nature that slowly infects everyone in the OBD.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 10, 2015)

Well We shall see how long that lasts wont we, also is there a list of icons somewhere that i can reference?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 10, 2015)

icons ?
do you mean emotes ?
 if so it should be on the right bar of your reply function


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2015)

Masterblack06 said:


> Well We shall see how long that lasts wont we, also is there a list of icons somewhere that i can reference?



Here is the only one you need:



: lbj (Remove the space)


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 10, 2015)

Alright found it, Thanks Iwan :


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 13, 2015)

Alright got another question.

Why does no one use arale in debates? Is it because she's not well known? I mean she is part of DBZ


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 13, 2015)

use this on the future
we do use arale, just not that usually


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 13, 2015)

ah i see, i just found out about how strong she was recently and i was thinking of who would be an even match for her


----------



## EpicProds552 (Feb 15, 2015)

Answers to: No one well maybe the admins 
Frontal bulge location: Male! 
Date of Birth: 06/28/1993
Current location: Bulacan/Philippines
Nationality: Filipino
Ethnicity: Asian
Religion:RC
Style: Cool as fuck
Likes: Gundam, Gunpla, singing, anime, reading, destroying mutiverses
Dislikes: godly mary sues and gary stus, spiders, frogs
Personality:Loud, obnoxious, total creeper, and cute
Blood Type: O
Language: Unrefined english
Power level: wall destruction level (y)
Strengths: eagle eyes, enhanced hearing, obese strength, ungodly humour
Weakness: Spelling, typos, social skills, courage when it comes to the opposite sex, did i say i cant talk to girls?
Special Powers:the power to annoy humans MWAHAHAHAHAHA jk


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 20, 2015)

Answers to: No one
Frontal bulge location: Unknown
Date of Birth: Unknown
Current location: Parts Unknown
Nationality: Unknown 
Ethnicity: Unknown
Religion: I don't believe in it 
Style: Beast Mode 
Likes: Nothing you heard of
Dislikes: weakness, 
Personality: Godlike
Blood Type: unknown
Language: English 
Power level: Unknown 
Strengths: Unknown
Weakness: Your mothers cooking
Special Powers: Doing what ever I like and making you love it


----------



## Solar (Feb 20, 2015)

Welcome, above people.


----------



## Kochiya Sanae (May 30, 2015)

Hello! I'm Kochiya Sanae, not real name of course.

Answers to: Kochiya, Sanae
Frontal bulge location: Crona
Current location: Canada, eh
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: Asian
Religion: Moriyah
Style: Miracle Maing
Likes: Touhou, One Punch Man, JJBA, RPGs, Fire Emblem, Bravely Default, Dice, The Gamer, The games we play, debating, voting
Dislikes: idiots, annoying people, me, 
Hobbies: A typical otaku's, and faith collecting
Personality: Very passive and lazy, you probably wont see me a lot
Blood Type: No clue
Language: Original? Well English and Tagalog then
Power level: Saitama
Strengths: Casual face, careful deductions, not insulting the other person, generally being a nice guy (so that's useless)
Weakness: Grammar, laziness, gets irritated if called idiot, obsession over some stuff
Special Powers: Miracles

Been wanting to join for awhile and now here I am. What probably drove me here is the OBD and the polls of popularity. Needed to join for that. So yeah, nice to meetcha all


----------



## Solar (May 30, 2015)

Bern straight out of nowhere~

Welcome! It seems you enjoy being lazy, so that means you'll fit right in. On the other hand, you don't like getting called an idiot, which may be a problem, but I get the feeling you'll not let that have an effect on you. Either way, welcome, poster Kochi.


----------



## Kochiya Sanae (May 30, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Bern straight out of nowhere~
> 
> Welcome! It seems you enjoy being lazy, so that means you'll fit right in. On the other hand, you don't like getting called an idiot, which may be a problem, but I get the feeling you'll not let that have an effect on you. Either way, welcome, poster Kochi.



Probably be too lazy to respond to those folks then~ Glad to fit in then with all you lot


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 30, 2015)

Welcome to the OBD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2015)

Welcome, try to browse old matches.


----------



## Nevermind (May 31, 2015)

I see someone from 2015.


----------



## beyondsouske (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm new here but I have a question why do people think Starjun from toriko can casually beat Kaguya from naruto.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 11, 2015)

They don't ?
Or at least definitely not after the last
Kaguya is the absolute god tier of nardoverse 
She should be scalled to toneri sub relativistic moon cut for dura and reactions and potentially bones concentrated dc on top of having her own planet+ attack
So even the speed advantage starjun had is pretty much irrelevant now


----------



## BigGuy4u (Jun 15, 2015)

I am a big guy.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Sep 7, 2015)

New here, so hello everyone. I'm pretty well-versed on a quite a few fiction series; mainly just anime and manga though. Anyway, thought I'd introduce myself before checking out a few battle threads. Actually have an idea for a battle thread, but don't know if it would be a complete stomp or not. (Involved in an argument on the topic already as we speak)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 7, 2015)

Jackalinthebox said:


> New here, so hello everyone. I'm pretty well-versed on a quite a few fiction series; mainly just anime and manga though. Anyway, thought I'd introduce myself before checking out a few battle threads. Actually have an idea for a battle thread, but don't know if it would be a complete stomp or not. (Involved in an argument on the topic already as we speak)



Welcome, it's fine to test the waters with something, but people will probably overreact if it is a blatant stomp (or if a character they like is the one being stomped )

You might as well ask right here if it's a good match.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Sep 7, 2015)

Dangai Ichigo vs Diane (Nanatsu)
I personally think Ichigo would win pretty handily, but the person I've been arguing with swears Diane would win with little to no difficulty. I just find that really hard to believe... 
Hope I don't offend anyone too much. I will be honest and say I'm more of a Bleach fan than I am of Nanatsu no Taizai though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 7, 2015)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Dangai Ichigo vs Diane (Nanatsu)
> I personally think Ichigo would win pretty handily, but the person I've been arguing with swears Diane would win with little to no difficulty. I just find that really hard to believe...
> Hope I don't offend anyone too much. I will be honest and say I'm more of a Bleach fan than I am of Nanatsu no Taizai though.



Most people here prefer that latter here in general. Anyway, Diane should only be around smalll-city level or so, while Dangai Ichigo is casual island+ from Kenpachi scaling.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Sep 7, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Most people here prefer that latter here in general. Anyway, Diane should only be around smalll-city level or so, while Dangai Ichigo is casual island+ from Kenpachi scaling.



The person I'm debating against is adamant that Diane is mountain level dc and durability making her equal with Ichigo. I've been scaling him via Kenpachi's meteor busting feat, but they won't believe me for some reason. He's a major Nanatsu fan, I like Bleach but it's not my favorite anime or manga by any means. 

Thanks for the quick reply btw. Which of the two series do you prefer?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 7, 2015)

Jackalinthebox said:


> The person I'm debating against is adamant that Diane is mountain level dc and durability making her equal with Ichigo. I've been scaling him via Kenpachi's meteor busting feat, but they won't believe me for some reason. He's a major Nanatsu fan, I like Bleach but it's not my favorite anime or manga by any means.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply btw. Which of the two series do you prefer?



It's no problem. Nanatsu is by far the superior of the two as Bleach is rather mediocre to be honest. I liked it up until the end of the SS arc, but got bored after that. NnT isn't even as far along as Bleach was back then so who knows.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Sep 7, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's no problem. Nanatsu is by far the superior of the two as Bleach is rather mediocre to be honest. I liked it up until the end of the SS arc, but got bored after that. NnT isn't even as far along as Bleach was back then so who knows.



NnT is on my list of manga series to check out, just haven't gotten to it yet. I'll probably wait until it's reach 150 chapters or so, that way I'll have a lot I'll be able to binge read.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Sep 23, 2015)

What is the difference between between star level potency and star level dc


----------



## Solar (Sep 23, 2015)

Virtually nothing. 

"Potency" on here will sometimes apply as "can do [verb] up to this level" (can cut through things up to star level, etc). Think of synonymous with "effectiveness." 

Other times it will be synonymous with DC.


----------



## TechnoPriest (Sep 30, 2015)

Lurked for ages and made a profile but forgot the password. Finally remembered it and decided to post here. So... hi?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 30, 2015)

Couldn't you just have made another account? 


Either way, hello buddy, nice to meet you.  What series/fictions do you like?


----------



## TechnoPriest (Sep 30, 2015)

In retrospect, that would have been better.

To avoid the cliche "I like a lot of things" response: enjoyed a lot of HST at the start before dropping off and went into some other SJ series. Grew up with a lot of Marvel and DC alongside some book series. Now I'm just content on stuff like SU and the like while reading different manga and comics and literature.

So yeah, I guess a lot of things. Oh and video games. Lots and lots of video games like Megaman and FF.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 30, 2015)

Long time lurker and yeah i joined mainly for the new Super stuff sue me lol


----------



## manidk (Sep 30, 2015)

TechnoPriest said:


> In retrospect, that would have been better.
> 
> To avoid the cliche "I like a lot of things" response: enjoyed a lot of HST at the start before dropping off and went into some other SJ series. Grew up with a lot of Marvel and DC alongside some book series. Now I'm just content on stuff like SU and the like while reading different manga and comics and literature.
> 
> So yeah, I guess a lot of things. Oh and video games. Lots and lots of video games like *Megaman and FF*.



Off to a good start.


----------



## d180 (Oct 17, 2015)

.I'm a newbie and I have come to learn the ways of the great OBD. Please be gentle


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 17, 2015)

Greetings, hope you enjoy your time here. I can help with any questions you may have.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, hello there, welcome!

I'll also try my best to be of any help. Make yourself comfortable and enjoy your stay


----------



## HomestuckLover (Oct 17, 2015)

Answers to: Ronald McDonald
Frontal bulge location: The End of the Megaverse
Current location: Americano
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Religion: Religion? Does worshipping certain video games count? 
Style: Little to none
Likes: Mario, various cartoons, Indie Games, Indie Movies, Various Games no one knows about or has forgotten, Hipster Bowser
Dislikes: Certain SpongeBob episodes, all homework, reality TV, CoD fanboys, and people who downplay things "childish" 
Hobbies: Searching the vast internet for games to play, fighting a king turtle in denim, getting the next big scoop, or cooking with Mama 
Personality: Very passive and lazy, you probably wont see me a lot
Blood Type: No clue
Language: One you certainly won't understand
Power level: Above yours
Strengths: Thinking logically, being nice, making you beg for mercy 
Weakness: Wienerschnitzels, Call of Duty (Playing it is like pouring acid on my face), and heights
Special Powers: The ability to manipulate pure light and darkness. Whenever they touch, because they're pure, the reactions between the two are too powerful and cause catastrophic explosions.....No, of course I didn't spend a lot of time thinking that one up 

I just thought I'd join here since I come here regularly anyways.


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, again welcome. I'm Imperator100. Pleased to meet you. I wil help integrate you as best as I can.


----------



## HomestuckLover (Oct 17, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Well, again welcome. I'm Imperator100. Pleased to meet you. I wil help integrate you as best as I can.



Thank you. I've also heard some pretty great things about you from a certain pal Imperator . Nice to meet you.


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 17, 2015)

HomestuckLover said:


> Thank you. I've also heard some pretty great things about you from a certain pal Imperator . Nice to meet you.



If I can be of any service, feel free to ask


----------



## HomestuckLover (Oct 17, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> If I can be of any service, feel free to ask



Thanks again. I'll definitely let you know.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 18, 2015)

Aren't you one informative pal? Welcome!


----------



## HomestuckLover (Oct 18, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Aren't you one informative pal? Welcome!



Thank you!!!

Also I really love the art in your sig!!!


----------



## MajinAyoub (Oct 29, 2015)

Answers to: Ayoub, A
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 14 October 1997
Current location: London, England
Nationality: English/Algerian
Ethnicity: Algerian
Religion: Muslim (Not a ISIS member)
Style: Roadman style 
Likes: Music, Movies, Anime, Computers, Porn, The Ganjas, Money, Football (soccer) etc 
Dislikes: Traffic Operators.
Personality: I'm quite average. I guess i'm funny but that's up to you lot to judge.
Blood Type: AB
Language: English and Arabic. I want to learn french but oh well.
Power level: 10
Strengths: Like i said, i'm quite average.
Weakness: My Grammar can be very shitty at times. Nicotine but that is being dealt with atm.
Special Powers: I can do 5 pull ups


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 29, 2015)

HomestuckLover said:


> Religion: Religion? Does worshipping certain video games count?
> .



Pretty sure it counts this days... pretty sure there's a religion base on computer or something..


----------



## Brooks (Nov 11, 2015)

I joined the forum back in 2013 but I am somewhat new to Outskirts Battledome.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 11, 2015)

I would love to be part of this community, but I didn't see One Piece, Fairy Tail, Dragon Ball Z, so I can't keep up with the topics on here.

Did you guys, that constantly post on here, watch all the mainstream animes or how are you able to respond into so many topics with random characters?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2015)

HI evurybody!!!11oneexlcamation point.  I'm new to the forums lolol my name is miderT


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 11, 2015)

Brooks said:


> I joined the forum back in 2013 but I am somewhat new to Outskirts Battledome.



Ah welcome then.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Nov 11, 2015)

Mugu, mugu?

I joined when the MDBD was active.
Things changed though.


----------



## AzureDaora (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm an oldfag disguised as a newfag. Lurked in OBD for years before and only joined now because reasons. If I remember right, I started lurking here a year or two after the infamous Jplaya thread.
I also proudly say that I learned most of my debating skills from lurking the OBD, and whether or not it's good, it's actually obviously not.
So will try my best to keep up kek


----------



## Clutch (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello everyone!


----------



## accountmaker (Jan 2, 2016)

Uh hello. Honestly I'm just trying to get my post count up to post links.


----------



## DarthKyloRen (Jan 5, 2016)

*Answers to:* Anything anime, sci-fi, fantasy related
*Frontal Bulge Location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* July 15 1987
*Ethnicity:* Filipino
*Religion:* Roman Catholic
*Style:* None as of now
*Likes:* Awesome characters, battles, games, badassery, some cute stuff
*Dislikes:* Bullies who bash the least significant detail , terrorists
*Hobbies:*  Surfing, playing games, some reading
*Blood Type:* Don't know
*Language:/B] English, some Filipino
Power Level : It fluctuates
Strength: Don't know
Weakness: Forgot
Special Powers: Contrary to my profile name, I don,t have any Force-related powers at all, but I can punch a lot.*


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 14, 2016)

> Dislikes: Bullies who bash the least significant detail ,* terrorists*



I see how it is....


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 14, 2016)

What's it matter to you in your cave?

Do you even leave it half the time?

I assumed you were using drones tbh


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 14, 2016)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> What's it matter to you in your cave?
> 
> Do you even leave it half the time?
> 
> I assumed you were using drones tbh



Don't judge me.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 14, 2016)

accountmaker said:


> Uh hello. Honestly I'm just trying to get my post count up to post links.


doesnt seem to be working tbh


----------



## fyhb (Jan 19, 2016)

Yo. How's it going? Finally got that activation to work. Anyway, I'll introduce myself.

Answers to: Cipher, Cypher, Xemnas, Cy. 
Frontal bulge location: Male! 
Date of Birth: 10/31/1997
Current location: USA!!!
Nationality: American 
Ethnicity: Mexican/Guatemalan 
Religion: ????????
Style: Casual. 
Likes: Videogames, pizza, working out (every other day), reading, history, debates. 
Dislikes: Dumbasses, pickles, math, Naruto(The fandom ruined it for me .....), cigarettes, and Reality Shows. 
Hobbies: Most of the stuff I put in likes plus hanging out with friends. 
Personality: Casual, won't get worked up over stuff. 
Blood Type: Fuck if I know. 
Language: English and Spanish. 
Power level: ????????
Strengths: Video game characters. 
Weakness: Characters that I don't know shit about. 
Special Powers: ?????????


----------



## fyhb (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello, how ya doing.


----------



## TheMightyRegulator (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi. Probably won't be frequent but it would be rude not to say hi.


----------



## ZillaJrKaijuKing (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello.

I have a fantasy match calculation that I want checked and this forum was recommended to me.  Where do I post calc requests?


----------



## 12cheeper (Feb 8, 2016)

hi,im 12 cheeper.been lurking the forums for awhile but finally decided to make an account.


----------



## Worldbreaker (Mar 3, 2016)

hi new guy here


----------



## scerpers (Mar 3, 2016)

what up, homie


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 3, 2016)

welcome new guy


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello buddies


----------



## TwulveGaighAutoLodeigh (Apr 13, 2016)

New user here on Narutoforums, just wanna make or learn how to do decent calculations and apply my logic where it is best suited.

Also a big Berserk,JoJo and Terminator (Any Arnold film in general) fan.


----------



## GodPeedKillua (Apr 20, 2016)

*Answers to:* GodPeedKillua,  Shawarma Master
*Frontal bulge location:* Male 
*Date of Birth: *18.4.1998(this is how you write dates where I live, deal with it)
*Current location:* Herzlyia, Israel
*Nationality: *Israeli
*Ethnicity:* Middle Eastern
*Religion: *Jewish
*Style:* Better than yours.
*Likes: *One Piece, JJBA,10.11.2014,  my family and friends, myself, women and shawarma.
*Dislikes:* 9\11, Hardcore Naruto fans and weaboos(note: It doesn't mean that I hate gay people).
*Hobbies:* Binge watching shitty animes when I'm really bored, arguing with people over stupid shit, writing, telling black jokes on every opportunity I get to piss off my best friend.
*Personality:* I hate too much attention, quiet until someone froces me to bite, pretty much of an asshole when you really get me to open up, but the kind of asshole we all need and like. Hate school and respectful towards other people until they piss me off\disrespect me.
*Blood Type:* Beats me.
*Language: *Hebrew and English. 
*Power level: *More than "OVER 9000". My power level is so high that Vegeta's scouter didn't only break, it exploded, taking him out. 
*Strengths:* Right hand, I'm very agile and my penis can cut through steel and if I enhance it with CoA he can cut through diamond(I named him Roronoa Zoro).
*Weakness:* Innocent japanese girls with big boobs, Bleach(apparently you don't drink that), Math(somehow I after going through a math diagnosis I came out above the average, and yet I keep on failing at school in every math test), dropping everything I do just to help to those in need.
*Special Powers:* I'm one manipulative son of a gun. Although I've sworn to never use it on my friends and family.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 20, 2016)

> Hardcore Naruto fans and weaboos(note: *It doesn't mean that I hate gay people*


Wot? 
Who would come to this conclusion ?
Anyway...welcome i guess


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 20, 2016)

*Answers to:* White, Whitey
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* October 10th
*Current location:* Centre County, PA
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* German, Jamaican, and African American
*Religion:* None
*Style:* Jyuuken
*Likes:* Soccer, weed, science
*Dislikes:* ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (southpark definition), insects, pie
*Hobbies:* Guitar, poetry, video games, soccer, reading
*Personality:* Reserved unless I know you then quite whimsical.
*Blood Type:* OG
*Language: * English, the most rudimentary amount of German.
*Power level:* Over 900,000
*Strengths: * Memory of fav series, Thinking in context, attempted objectiveness.
*Weakness:* Overconfidence in perceived correctness, sometimes rustling jimmies for sport.
*Special Powers:* I can usually match you up to an anime/manga personality quite well if I've seen you post alot


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 20, 2016)

I never introduced myself though


----------



## Saint Saga (Apr 24, 2016)

A true man needs no introduction .


----------



## Captain Boldman (Apr 25, 2016)

About how old are most of the people on this forum?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2016)

This section averages on early 20 iirc


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Apr 26, 2016)

Answers to: Myself 
Frontal bulge location: male
Date of birth: 11/7/97
Religion: none
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: black
Current location: the big apple
Likes: drawing, creative writing big butts(on females) hanging out with my friends, cats deep conversations, manga/western comics, going to the gym and 
conspiracies 
Dislikes: lairs, keyboard warriors, comment sections on facebook videos people who walk slow infront of me and smokers
Hobbies: drawing and creative writing
Personality: pretty reserved but once I get to know you I'm goofy as hell
Blood type: O I think
Language: english and beginner's spanish
Powerlevel:  incalculable 
Strengths: can work together with pretty much anyone. I have a high tolerance for bs(at least I would like to believe so) I have a great a imagination and learn pretty quickly
Weaknesses: lazy af and a huge procrastinator( working on both of these)
Special powers: my imagination


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> I can usually match you up to an anime/manga personality quite well if I've seen you post alot


do it 
i dare you


----------



## Quad (May 6, 2016)

Hi there guys.


----------



## saint rider 890 (May 12, 2016)

*Answers to:* someone older than me in this forum.
*Frontal Bulge Location:*Male
*Date of Birth:*October 28th 1997
*Current Location:* Palangkaraya ,Indonesia
*Nationality:*Indonesian
*Ethnicity:*Asian(Indonesian)
*Religion:*Islam
*Style:*Any Styles can suffice
*Likes:* Type moon* , *DBZ and DBS , Saint Seiya , Kamen Rider , Tokyo Esp.
*Dislikes: *Being burden , Hate harem in fanfiction.net because they portrayed girl become useless , Too much fanservice , Self Insert.
*Personality:* Kind , Lazy , Sometimes can become pervert , Bullying people for fun.
*Blood Type:* B
*Language: *English ( Still learning ) , Indonesian
*Power Level: *Uknown.
*Strengths: *Uknown
*Weakness:* Unknown
*Special Powers:* I Don't Know.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jun 6, 2016)

A decade later and people still don't know what "answers to" means .....


----------



## Saiyanperfection (Jun 6, 2016)

A true OBD noobie just don't introduce himself, easily


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jun 8, 2016)

Answers to: Wizzrobevox, Vox
Frontal bulge location: Male
Date of Birth: 21 February, 1998
Current location: Brockton, New England
Nationality: English
Ethnicity: Haitian
Religion: N/A
Style: Casual 
Likes: Videya Gaems, a small number of anime actually, manga, drawing, animation, girls, music, high-quality memes, BoJack Horseman, Netflix, animals, having fun, mozzarella sticks,getting along, being happy, incredible amounts of violence and gore when well done in a series, crushing people's hearts with stories, anal on girls.
Dislikes: Dying, Moulin Rouge, inequality, low-quality memes, cringlords, hard-headed/closeminded people, asspulls and poor writing in general.
Hobbies: Drawing manga(technically comics since I'm not Japanese, but in the style of manga), drawing in general, writing.
Personality: Quiet, kind, considerate, standoffish in real life most of the time, but apparently a very humorous and likable person. Once you get to really know me, I can be quite the smart aleck who loves messing with people, especially using puns I know are terrible, most the clever ones that make you think first. Has a hard time saying no.
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English thats about it 
Power level:s are bullshit.
Strengths: Preptime, high-quality memes, analytical, diabolical mind, high-mid tier-low-high tier artist, quick wit
Weakness: Certain social skills, laziness.
Special Powers: Erroran corrupt and copy powers and skills from others.


----------



## marks3684 (Jun 12, 2016)

Answers to: marks3684, marks, marx (nickname from my friends), mark
Frontal bulge location: male
Date of birth: 02/19/1992
Religion: None
Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Asian American
Current location: Queens, NY
Likes: watching anime, watching TV series, playing video games, reading some fanfics (well, at least the decent ones)
Dislikes: RNG, munchkins in rps
Personality: pretty quiet sometimes
Blood type: Forgot
Language: English only
Power level: Don't care
Strengths: Don't care
Weakness: Certain social skills
Special Powers: Don't Care


----------



## marks3684 (Jun 12, 2016)

Saint Saga said:


> A decade later and people still don't know what "answers to" means .....



They could've at least check page 1 to get an idea of what "Answers to" mean. -_-


----------



## Thentavius (Jul 2, 2016)

*Answers to:* Thentavius, Thent, Shura
*Frontal bulge location:* Male. :|
*Date of Birth:* 4/16/1993
*Current location:* Philippines
*Nationality:* Philippines
*Ethnicity:* Caucasian
*Religion:* Agnostic.
*Likes:* Megami Tensei, Card games (YGO primarily), obscure series (Ar tonelico to name one of many), Neptunia, mecha, we'd kind of be here all day if I went on.
*Dislikes: *Munchkins, manipulation. There's pet peeves I have but they're not worth listing.
*Hobbies:* Science, art, psychological analysis, writing, video games of all kinds.
*Personality:* Chill as chill can get. But may the powers save you if you manage to tick me off.
*Language: *English, Japanese, Filipino.
*Power level:* Dick measuring contests? Nah.
*Strengths: *Dedication, honesty.
*Weakness:* Laziness, bull-headedness, the attention span of a goldfish under certain scenarios.
*Special Powers:* Proverbially breaking video games over my kneecap.


----------



## Solar (Jul 4, 2016)

Welcome, somewhat new member


----------



## Zatanna (Jul 9, 2016)

Well since I'm technically new


Unless you count lurking, in which case, I am not new.


----------



## xlab3000 (Aug 21, 2016)

Would like to start over with a new beginning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Robin Mask (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi I'm here to argue about fights between fiction characters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MyRobotGirlfriend (Aug 26, 2016)

Brand spanking new member!


----------



## Saint Saga (Aug 26, 2016)

Robin Mask said:


> Hi I'm here to argue about fights between fiction characters.


>Robin mask

Good taste already


----------



## Crackle (Aug 30, 2016)

hello there


----------



## Gordo solos (Sep 8, 2016)

Huh, I never actually posted in this when I was a noobie


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi. Knowing my history on other forums, half of you will end up hating me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hardboned (Oct 16, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Hi. Knowing my history on other forums, half of you will end up hating me.


And you would be right

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## XLR87T3 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi. You may have seen me on Killermovies, Comic Vine/Anime Vice, Gamefaqs, etc, since I never change my username. I know this isn't my first time but I'm still nervous, so please...be gentle.


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 25, 2016)

Some of you know me, while most of you don't. Lina Shields btw.

I am a massive Mahouka fan however. Just wish that the series had a second season...


----------



## BreakFlame (Oct 27, 2016)

I've been here for two years and somehow didn't know this was here.




'Sup


----------



## Random Passerby (Oct 31, 2016)

*Answers to:* Random Passerby, Random, Pass
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 1/10
*Ethnicity:* Asian
*Likes:* Touhou, MGS, Armored Core , Monster Hunter, Final Fantasy and many others I guess
*Dislikes: *Ridiculously low drop rates, asspulls
*Personality:* Quiet, can be really stubborn
*Blood type: *A+
*Language: *English, a bit of Japanese
*Power level:* Nah
*Strengths: *Honesty
*Weakness:* Procastrinates a lot. forgetful
*Special Powers:* Still don't know


----------



## HouseScarlet (Nov 29, 2016)

Answers To: Royalty of House Scarlet, HouseScarlet, Royalty.
Frontal Bulge Location: Male.
Date of Birth 3/16.
Ethnicity: Caucasian.
Likes: Touhou, Shin Megami Tensei, Castlevania, Fire Emblem, Dark Souls, DMC, Metal Gear, Zelda, Resident Evil, JoJo, Code Geass, Hellsing.
Dislikes: Lack of character development and horrible plot progression.
Personality: Intellectual yet very humorous.
Blood Type: No idea.
Language: English.
Power Level: Suggsversal.
Strengths: Man of many talents.
Weaknesses: Terrible at mathematics, suffer from several anxiety disorders.
Special Powers: I've got the power of the creator, and the power of the power.


----------



## Parris (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello! I am new here. My name is Parris. How are you all today? *still shy*

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Xadlin (Dec 8, 2016)

*Hah, guess I never did one of these either.

Answers to:* Xadlin
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 28/3
*Ethnicity:* Valonian, beige, Caucasian?
*Likes:* Touhou, MGS, Final Fantasy, MLP, Starwars and many things related to cartoons. Also manime.
*Dislikes: liers, downplays and overhypes. *
Also licorice 
*Personality:* The Quiet. Always beware of the quiet one.
*Blood type: have no clue
Language: *English, swedish, little Spanish. Secret Robber language
*Power level:* 8000
*Strengths: Loyalty
Weakness: am really bad at calcs. 
Special Powers:* The power of observation

I guess also lazy, since I can't even my corrections in text.


----------



## Dakka Man (Dec 11, 2016)

Well hello everyone. I'm new here. (duh)



Xadlin said:


> *Hah, guess I never did one of these either.
> 
> Answers to:* Xadlin
> *Frontal bulge location:* Male
> ...


Would you happen to have an account on Spacebattles?



Parris said:


> Hello! I am new here. My name is Parris. How are you all today? *still shy*


I'm fine, you?



[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> Hi. Knowing my history on other forums, *half of you will end up hating me*.


Such strong words. More like "laughing your asses off'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Dec 11, 2016)

Dakka Man said:


> Well hello everyone. I'm new here. (duh)
> 
> 
> Would you happen to have an account on Spacebattles?


He joined it with the intent to troll it.


Dakka Man said:


> Such strong words. More like "laughing your asses off'


Subjective.


----------



## Xadlin (Dec 11, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> He joined it with the intent to troll it.
> 
> Subjective.


I am a lurker, not a troll.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Dec 11, 2016)

Xadlin said:


> I am a lurker, not a troll.


Someone asked to make "Yhwach vs the Xeelee" to troll spacebattles and you made an account and the first thing you did was just that.


----------



## Xadlin (Dec 11, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> Someone asked to make "Yhwach vs the Xeelee" to troll spacebattles and you made an account and the first thing you did was just that.


it seemed like a fun idea. Check my threads created here on OBD, and you can see that they are all manly created for jokes sake. 
I'm a lurking jokester, not a troll.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Dec 11, 2016)

Xadlin said:


> it seemed like a fun idea. Check my threads created here on OBD, and you can see that they are all manly created for jokes sake.
> I'm a lurking jokester, not a troll.


On OBD definitely. On SB, regardless of your actions afterwards, you joined it originally just to troll it.


----------



## Xadlin (Dec 11, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> On OBD definitely. On SB, regardless of your actions afterwards, you joined it originally just to troll it.


In that sense, yes. Yet, it was still a joke-thread.

Edit: this thread is not the place for this. PM me if you wish to pursue.


----------



## Dakka Man (Dec 11, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> Subjective.


Fair enough.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jan 24, 2017)

*Answers to:* Cross/Horizon/That One Guy Who Won't Shut Up/ BreakFlame
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* Yesterday
*Current location:* past the horizon
*Nationality:* English
*Likes:* Superman, Iron Man, Claire (Claymore), Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (seriously, that story is legit)
*Dislikes: *"activists" who care more about getting even than equality, shippers who derail shows to rant about their favorite couples
*Hobbies: *reading shitty web novels for laughs, video games
*Personality: *I become progressively more of an as whole as I get to know you better
*Language: *English
*Strengths: *A truly staggering degree of stubborness, a group of friends willing to put up with my bullshit
*Weakness:* the real world, staying away from the slippery slope
*Special Powers: *I can make anyone hate anything by liking it too much.

Edit: not exactly new, but my other account is bugging out and I didn't do this the first time


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 24, 2017)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> *Answers to:* Cross/Horizon/That One Guy Who Won't Shut Up/ BreakFlame
> *Frontal bulge location:* Male
> *Date of Birth:* Yesterday
> *Current location:* past the horizon
> ...



I feel a deep connection


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jan 26, 2017)

*Answers to:* 
*Frontal bulge location:* Male! 
*Date of Birth:* November 21, 1992
*Current location:* U.S.
*Nationality:* Turkish
*Ethnicity:* White
*Religion:* Khala
*Style:* Unclear
*Likes:* Music, Anime, Manga, Comics, Video Games, Movies, TV Shows, 
*Dislikes:*N/A
*Hobbies:*Drawing, playing video games, etc.
*Personality*:Respectable and compassionate to others.
*Blood Type*: No idea.
*Language: *English, French, little Turkish
*Power level:* 1 point over all others!
*Strengths: *Manipulation of the universe!
*Weakness:* Badassery
*Special Powers:*managed to dive deep underwater without the water crushing me!


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (May 13, 2017)

Are JoJo and Hellsing Nazis allowed?

Because every other thread should involve Rudol Von Stroheim and both are pretty distinct to their universes and have combat levels and aren't just "oh look a nazi"


----------



## Skybreaker (May 16, 2017)

*Answers to:* Sky
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 7/25/87
*Current location:* Good Ol' Chicago
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* White
*Religion:* Gnostic Christianity
*Style:* 
*Likes:* Books. Black women. Donald Trump. Creative Writing. 
*Dislikes:* Tomatoes.
*Hobbies:* Creative Writing. Consulting (Business Psychologist currently serving Chicago). Listening to audiobooks. 
*Personality:* Authoritative. Pessimistic. Loyal. Enjoys small talk and meeting others with competing beliefs. 
*Blood Type:* ?
*Language:* English and basic Japanese. 
*Power level:* make no sense in Dragonball Super. 
*Strengths:* Creative. Statistics. Human behavior. 
*Weakness:* I get bored easy and it gets me in trouble sometimes. 
*Special Powers:* I've been told I write REALLY good prologues.


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Jun 16, 2017)

hello! not new but i never did this soooo


----------



## unlimited izanagi (Jun 21, 2017)

*Answers to: *My name 
*gender:* Male
*Current location: *Israel  
*Ethnicity:* white
*Religion: *Athaist  
*Likes: *philosophy, physics and strong female characters.
*Dislikes: *Losing 
*Hobbies: *Playing video games, training and practicing martial arts, watching anime and reading.   
*Personality:* Enjoys arguing, respects others but expects the same respect from them. 
*Language: *Hebrew and English. 
*Strengths: *Strong and intelligent 
*Weakness:* Tends to leavs things to the last moment
*Special Powers:* The avatar state


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 30, 2017)

@Hero I'd repost it in the convo tbh. This thread isn't going to get much traffic. I mean this thread is older than my account. 



But this post chain is off topic and I'm going to delete them. Nothing personal.


----------



## Vainglory Melancholy (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello, just decided to make a quick intro for myself. As you can see my username is Vainglory Melancholy so you can just call me MV. Hope to get along with yall and learn more here. Thanks for your time and see you around.


----------



## ExordiumInfinite (Jul 24, 2017)

*Answers to:* Stephen, Dragonborn, Exordium, Tebo.
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth: *02/24/1987
*Current location:* SE USA
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* White Mut
*Religion:* Christian
*Style:* Meh
*Likes:* Martial Arts, getting creative with imagination, and walking
*Dislikes:* too many people, stupidity, bad acting
*Hobbies: *Sparring/training, thinking up new stories to write, creating new characters for my videogame
*Personality:* No idea, most people like me.
*Blood Type:* I think I used to know this...
*Language:* English, I dabble in linguistics
*Power level:* If SS Black Gogeta and Legendary SS Black Broly were one person. LOL. JK.
*Strengths:* Helping people.
*Weakness:* Helping people too much.
*Special Powers: *Immune to other powers/self sufficient


----------



## Solar (Jul 28, 2017)

hey hey welcome

don't take insults and condescending attitudes to heart


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 28, 2017)

Welcome.

Please join the mafia games in our meta sub section for FUN. Emphasis on FUN


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi, I'm Havoc.


----------



## Maddie the Monarch (Sep 3, 2017)

Welcome, I am Shun Kanamee

*Name across the internet: *Abel of Gotha, Madason of Granvania, Shun 'Kanamee
*Hobbies:* Playing video games, versus debates
*Shows/Games/Movies I like:* Dragon Quest (Chiefly), Halo, Godzilla, Wakfu, Saint Seiya, and Cthulhu Mythos
*Favorite Bands:* Nightwish, Turisas, Sabaton
*Tenure of Versus Debating:* Since 2014, I have been on a plethora sites, from MvC to G+ groups, though debating has peaked my interest since 2013


----------



## ExordiumInfinite (Sep 3, 2017)

ShunKanamee said:


> Welcome, I am Shun Kanamee
> 
> *Name across the internet: *Abel of Gotha, Madason of Granvania, Shun 'Kanamee
> *Hobbies:* Playing video games, versus debates
> ...


Hello ShunKanamee, I am pleased to make your acquaintance. 

Dragon Quests (all versions) are some of my favorite games EVER!!! I think Journey of the Cursed King, and Dragon Warrior Monsters 2 were my all time faves though. 

I am no master debater, but love to learn more and am currently building a videogame as a hobby, so feel free to ask questions if you have any. If I don't know the answer, perhaps I can lead you to the person who does.


----------



## Maddie the Monarch (Sep 3, 2017)

ExordiumInfinite said:


> Hello ShunKanamee, I am pleased to make your acquaintance.
> 
> Dragon Quests (all versions) are some of my favorite games EVER!!! I think Journey of the Cursed King, and Dragon Warrior Monsters 2 were my all time faves though.
> 
> I am no master debater, but love to learn more and am currently building a videogame as a hobby, so feel free to ask questions if you have any. If I don't know the answer, perhaps I can lead you to the person who does.


Thanks, cool to see DQ fans here

I actually have made a 2 year old project on Dragon Quest stats in versus debating, its on this google drive document. I am still working on it though, at the moment I am adding to VIII and will later do I-III and VII.


----------



## ExordiumInfinite (Sep 3, 2017)

ShunKanamee said:


> Thanks, cool to see DQ fans here
> 
> I actually have made a 2 year old project on Dragon Quest stats in versus debating, its on this google drive document. I am still working on it though, at the moment I am adding to VIII and will later do I-III and VII.


You can't see it, but I have a ridiculously large smile on my face right now! That makes me happy. I would love to see some calcs posted here on the DQ characters. FF has been completed for the most part, but I think DQ deserves some cred too.

Gotta warn you though, the community around here is very strict and meticulous when it comes to calculating character's and their feats. They put a lot of science into it. But I would love to see what you have anyway. I thought about attempting something like that with Puzzle and Dragons too.


----------



## Maddie the Monarch (Sep 3, 2017)

ExordiumInfinite said:


> You can't see it, but I have a ridiculously large smile on my face right now! That makes me happy. I would love to see some calcs posted here on the DQ characters. FF has been completed for the most part, but I think DQ deserves some cred too.
> 
> Gotta warn you though, the community around here is very strict and meticulous when it comes to calculating character's and their feats. They put a lot of science into it. But I would love to see what you have anyway. I thought about attempting something like that with Puzzle and Dragons too.


Dragon Quest admittedly has no real calc-based feats (Only one I did was on Torland's size, which would put Earth to shame), but it seems to have universal feats by my research.


----------



## ExordiumInfinite (Sep 3, 2017)

ShunKanamee said:


> Dragon Quest admittedly has no real calc-based feats (Only one I did was on Torland's size, which would put Earth to shame), but it seems to have universal feats by my research.


Sweet. Well either way, I am still here to help. For starters, the best way (I've seen) to try to calc something from games like DQ, is the same way they did with Final Fantasy. 

Basically, they treated the planet they were on at any given time like earth, and calc'd stuff based on earth's gravity first of all. Secondly, it is assumed that (since it is in earth gravity) objects have masses equal to what they would be on earth. So if someone picks up a huge rock over their head, like Angus does, and tosses it at the enemy, we can start with the size of the rock and how fast/far Angus throws it.

Anyways, don't let me get on your nerves with all my chatter. Just enjoy yourself here. There is plenty to talk about. Hit me up if you need anything though at my @ExordiumInfinite.


----------



## SirTorch (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm new here too. Don't feel like writing a paragraph to introduce myself though.


----------



## John Wayne (Sep 22, 2017)

I never introduced myself here lol.


----------



## Liger696 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Answers to:* Liger, Liger696
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* December 9
*Current location:* USA
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* White American
*Likes:* Overwatch, Black Clover, Twin Star Exorcists, and Ben 10.
*Dislikes: *MOBAs. 
*Hobbies:* Reading Manga/Watching Anime. Sports.
*Personality*: Timid, Afraid to make mistakes.
*Blood Type*: I don't know.
*Language: *English.
*Strengths: *Intelligence and spelling.
*Weakness:* Social skills and procrastination.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 18, 2017)

I am kinda new I have been using the site but never posted in here before. 

I am here to talk about how OP the 7 Swordsmen of the Mist are.


----------



## ChaosServant12345 (Nov 16, 2017)

*Answers to: *Chaos and Twilight Sparkle
*Frontal bulge location: *Male
*Date of Birth: *10/13/2000
*Current Location:* [DATA EXPUNGED]
*Nationality: *American
*Ethnicity: *White
*Religion: *None (Atheist)
*Style:* Dish out as much damage as possible, but be smart about it.
*Likes: *VS Debating, Rock, MLP, Undertale, OFF, Kirby, RWBY, One Punch Man, Atop The 4th Wall, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon, Ace Attorney, Danganronpa, Constructive Criticism
*Dislikes: *Extremists, Annoyance, His Mother Forcing Her Religion Down His Throat, Himself At Times
*Hobbies: *Watching Youtube, Writing, Playing Video Games, Reading Fanfiction
*Personality: *Usually a nice guy. Uses plenty of sarcasm. Is willing to act weird to make others laugh. Though he can be a bit of a jerk if he doesn't understand something. Just tries to be nice, though, while also giving constructive criticism when he can.
*Blood Type:* Does anyone here know their's?
*Language: *English
*Power Level: *IT'S OVER 9.0 X 10^9000!!!
*Strengths: *Is willing to hear both sides of an argument, can learn things pretty quickly
*Weaknesses: *Procrastination, Self-Doubt, Feelings of Worthlessness, a bit of an Introvert.
*Special Powers: *Can copy most powers I see and use them with pretty good proficiency.


----------



## Solar (Nov 17, 2017)

Even @ChaosTheory123 has alts now.


----------



## ChaosServant12345 (Nov 17, 2017)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Even @ChaosTheory123 has alts now.



Ok, I had no idea that guy even existed.


----------



## Solar (Nov 17, 2017)

Likely.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 17, 2017)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Even @ChaosTheory123 has alts now.



Don’t pick on children just because they decided to put “Chaos” in their name now Bern 

Especially when it seems to represent a character as opposed to a concept


----------



## Solar (Nov 17, 2017)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Don’t pick on children just because they decided to put “Chaos” in their name now Bern
> 
> Especially when it seems to represent a character as opposed to a concept



He could be one of your many avatars though.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 17, 2017)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> He could be one of your many avatars though.



Why would I go through the effort of making avatars though? 

That sounds like too much work for too little reward *shrugs*


----------



## ChaosServant12345 (Nov 17, 2017)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> He could be one of your many avatars though.



I'm right here you know. And no, I am not.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Nov 17, 2017)

ChaosServant12345 said:


> I'm right here you know. And no, I am not.



That's the single quickest way to convince people your a dupe.

Meh, not like it matters either way, just jump in and people will figure it out one way or another.


----------



## ChaosServant12345 (Nov 17, 2017)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> That's the single quickest way to convince people your a dupe.
> 
> Meh, not like it matters either way, just jump in and people will figure it out one way or another.



What do you mean a dupe? I'm not trying to trick anyone to believe anything?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 17, 2017)

ChaosServant12345 said:


> What do you mean a dupe? I'm not trying to trick anyone to believe anything?



Don't take them seriously kiddo

Bern's just taking the piss

And let's be blunt

No one's mistaking you for me anytime soon 

I'm too much of an asshole *shrugs*

That, and I'm the section's evil overlord


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 18, 2017)

Now why did you have to go & give yourself cheesy title now?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 18, 2017)

Sherlōck said:


> Now why did you have to go & give yourself cheesy title now?



Because I'm bored and figured the next logical step is self parody


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 18, 2017)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> self parody



That's @Imagine job.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 18, 2017)

@ChaosTheory123 if you are that bored then brace us with some calcs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PVZGoal (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi, I'm a fan of Plants vs Zombies series and Len'en Project.  I have more likes but my brain just frizzled out just now.


----------



## BayouBilly (Dec 23, 2017)

Hello, I've lurked for a while but I only just started posting stuff. Don't really have much to say beyond that.


----------



## PVZGoal (Dec 25, 2017)

So do you like Touhou and Len 'en?


----------



## Solar (Dec 29, 2017)

PVZGoal said:


> So do you like Touhou and Len 'en?


No, but I don't particularly like anything.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> No, but I don't particularly like anything.



You do respect threads for things you don't like?

At the very least it sounds like you enjoy masochism as investing that much effort into shit you don't enjoy is the epitome of masochistic


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 30, 2017)

The only thing she enjoys is getting wasted.


----------



## Solar (Dec 30, 2017)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> You do respect threads for things you don't like?
> 
> At the very least it sounds like you enjoy masochism as investing that much effort into shit you don't enjoy is the epitome of masochistic


I make respect threads for things I've never tried. It's an excuse for me to try new things. 



John Wayne said:


> The only thing she enjoys is getting wasted.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> I make respect threads for things I've never tried. It's an excuse for me to try new things.



And FFXI?

An MMO with hundreds/thousands of content hours?


----------



## Solar (Dec 30, 2017)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> And FFXI?
> 
> An MMO with hundreds/thousands of content hours?


As done as an MMO can get.


----------



## Cinera (Jun 11, 2018)

I like creating threads using hax characters with wanked strong characters.


----------



## Phantom Thief (Jun 14, 2018)

What's up everybody. I hail from the glorious Millenium Forums. I like to discuss DC and inter-verse match-ups (obviously). Oh, and I also love Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Solar (Jun 14, 2018)

Phantom Thief said:


> What's up everybody. I hail from the glorious Millenium Forums. I like to discuss DC and inter-verse match-ups (obviously). Oh, and I also love Yu Yu Hakusho





Cinera said:


> I like creating threads using hax characters with wanked strong characters.



Welcome. Try not to get chased off too quickly. This forum doesn't have a lot of members anymore.


----------



## Cinera (Jun 15, 2018)

Hikki said:


> Welcome. Try not to get chased off too quickly. This forum doesn't have a lot of members anymore.


Well this is probably the best place for interverse match ups unless I want to use the Vsbattles Wiki, but I prefer Xenforo's UI.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jun 29, 2018)

Im sage light

Would be racing across this dome from now on


----------



## Lifewalker (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm a noob who happens to be a brony. Favorite series are MLP, OP, OPM, The Planet Earth Series, Gravity Falls, and a bunch more. Nice to see ya'll.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 25, 2018)

Think i'm 1.000+ posts late for this, but eh 
*Answers to:* GoldenHeart
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 26 of July, 1990
*Current location:* Buenos Aires, Argentina
*Nationality:* Argentinian
*Ethnicity:* Dad is mestizo and mom is italian
*Religion:* Atheist
*Style:* Excessive
*Likes:* Anime/manga, comic-books, vidya, films, music
*Dislikes: *Don't wanna get too political here 
*Hobbies: *Same as likes plus guitar, percussion (and pretty much music in general really), swimming, gym
Personality: Timid, chill, lazy
Blood Type: No clue.
*Language: *Spanish and pretty decent english.
*Power level:* ∞
*Strengths: *I'm an excellent liar.
*Weakness:* typos, social skills, anxiety, depression.
*Special Powers: *See strenghts


----------



## Artist (Nov 18, 2018)

Can someone tell me the ranking on this site?


----------



## SkolisUr (Dec 18, 2018)

Hiya, long looooong time lurker, finally deciding to post and hoping it’s not a few years too late to really join in the fun. I love Marvel and DC (that’s right, both) but my true comics love is Valiant. I enjoy shonen manga as long as it’s fun, and specifically love HxH, Claymore and Psyren. And so much other stuff it would honestly take too long to list, so I won’t


----------



## ironherc (Feb 9, 2019)

sup! i've been gone for a very long time, just came to check things out and hopefully i have time to stick around.
Currently very into comics, anime and manga are still a thing but not as much as before, tokusatsu fan who needs to start watching the new stuff.


----------



## ovy7 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi!

*Answers to:* ovy7/ovy
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 7 April, 1996
*Current location:* Sibiu, Romania
*Nationality:* Romanian
*Religion:* Beatoism
*Style:* no idea what to write here
*Likes:* Umineko and WTC in general, video games in general, reading (mostly fantasy), day-dreaming, pizza, chocolate
*Dislikes:* too many things, but any food containing liver is up there 
*Hobbies:* Anime, games, reading, writing, destroying my mind over which fictional character wins in a fight 
*Personality*: shy, good-natured, and sarcastic
*Blood Type*: No idea.
*Language: *Romanian and English (German too, but the education is so bad here that I forgot 99% of the language)
*Power level:* infinite levels of infinity above infinite dimensions
*Strengths: *Umineko, Bleach, probably other thing...dunno
*Weakness:* Spelling, typos, social skills
*Special Powers:* missing the deathline for my chapter realese by over 2 years


----------



## ModernFunkonomics52 (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey, I know I've started some threads and stuff here but I'm still kicking myself for not properly introducing myself earlier, that's on me. 
I like Shounen and battle manga in general. Chances are if there's lots of fighting, huge explosions, and absurd nonsense going on, I'll read it and get hooked immediately. Currently reading Claymore and its pretty good.
Favorite series: Toriko, Seven Deadly Sins, One Piece, and Feng Shen Ji (still reading, haven't finished), and Jojo's.


----------



## ShuraGam (Apr 6, 2019)

*Answers to:* Shura
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 06/07/1999
*Current location:* Brazil
*Nationality:* Brazillian
*Ethnicity:* White
*Religion: *Christian
*Style:* none i could think of
*Likes:*  Manga, Anime,Video Games, Animals
*Hobbies:* Drawing, Anime, Manga, Online Games
*Personality:* Socially Awkward, but less awkward around people that I know/trust.
*Blood Type:  *No Idea
*Language:* English,Portuguese(BR)
*Power level:* Fodder/Omnipotent
*Strengths:* People tell me I'm intelligent, but I don't feel that way lol
*Weakness:* Shy and Awkward


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jul 6, 2019)

Sup this is NMF. Been a long time member of NF but rarely treaded in the OBD. Figured it was better late than never to see what this place is about and be active...
*
Answers to:* NMF/Namikaze/Minato
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* Not a minor
*Current location:* Japan (USN)
*Nationality:* USA
*Ethnicity: *Black American
*Religion: *Deist
*Style:* Reserved
*Likes:*  Manga, Working out, Video Games, Anime, My Two Dogs
*Hobbies:* Weight training/running, reading,
*Personality:* Pretty approachable and a
*Blood Type: *O+
*Language:* English
*Power level:* Newb
*Strengths:* Quick learner and decent intuition
*Weakness:* My old unhealthy mix of having too much pride and stubbornness resurfaces from time to time


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 7, 2019)

GoldenHeart said:


> Think i'm 1.000+ posts late for this, but eh
> *Answers to:* GoldenHeart
> *Frontal bulge location:* Male
> *Date of Birth:* 26 of July, 1990
> ...



Don't worry I'm 25,000 post late.

 pretty sure I still haven't made one for this.


----------



## AestusAurea (Jul 18, 2019)

Very old lurker decided to make a permanent account since I made one like 5 years ago and it seems to be gone 
Tried some other places and they were all ehhh so here I am
Into Gundam and Fate.


----------



## Hakaider (Aug 5, 2019)

hello big kikaider fan here been lurking for a while


----------



## Autumn McJavabean (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm new to the site, a few people may already know me from the now shutdown Nauto Discussion Forum from a few years back.

*Answers to:* IWD/Mods/Admis
*Frontal bulge location:* Don't have one, 
*Date of Birth:* 10, October, 1992
*Current location:* Portland, OR, USA.
*Nationality:* Murican
*Ethnicity:* Anglo-Saxxon American
*Religion:* Agnostic areligious atheist
*Style:* IDK
*Likes:* Debates, logic, anime, traps
*Dislikes: *People who just insult
*Hobbies: *Anime, online gaming, coding, photography, writing (I write a lot)
*Personality:* Argumentative
*Blood Type:* No idea.
*Language: *English, German and Japanese
*Special Powers: *Being a trap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeDarkTrooper (Nov 12, 2019)

*Answers to:* Sheev Palpatine Only
*Frontal bulge location:* Hmmm...
*Date of Birth:* ???
*Current location:* The Temple of Sheev
*Nationality:* Banite
*Ethnicity:* Sheevite
*Religion:* Sheevism
*Style:* The style of Sheev
*Likes:* All hail to our glorious almighty god-emperor Sheev Palpatine, All kinds of metal (Heavy Metal, Power Metal, Hair Metal, Death Melodic Metal, Death Metal, Black Metal, Industrial Metal, Gothic Metal, and etc.), an intellectual debate, anime, RWBY, people who care about principles rather than their manners, and that's it.
*Dislikes:* The Vitidiot Infidels, mindless followers of horrible music taste, people who are obsess with something.
*Hobbies:* Praise Sheev all day long, writing fanfiction about things I like, sleeping (cuz why not), and etc.
*Personality:* Inquisitive, Edgy, Smart, Skeptical, Doesn't have much of self-awareness, and that's it.
*Blood Type:* I don't know shit
*Language:* English
*Power level:* my power is vested upon by our glorious almighty god-emperor Sheev Palpatine and that he is all powerful and all present. As such, I have UNLIMITED POWAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!
*Strengths:* My faith within the UNLIMTIED POWAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!! of our absolute being Sheev Palpatine. Also, Sheev Palpatine is the brightly glowing sun, which illuminates this world. His brilliance is justice. He is the universal wisdom, the universal law, and the universal power. Worship him. Give praise unto him. His Imperial Majesty the beautiful, the sublime. His Imperial Majesty the invincible, the almighty and divine. All hail Sheev Palpatine.
*Weakness:* How dare thou assume that a follower of our omnibenevolent being Sheev Palpatine. After all, he is the universal power, truth, law, wisdom, justice, and peace. Now may he had mercy on thy soul (He mostly likely wouldn't for thine heretical thoughts that thou hast thought.)
*Special Powers:* Once again and again. I would use one of the holy text known as _"The Apocrypha Companion #6.18.16.12.6.22." _Within this said holy text, it reads one of his divine Storms threatened to consume all of space. It also doesn't specify whether it's three dimensional space. Just space. Therefore it can be assumed that our almighty lord can consume all of fourth dimensional space tok, and is therefore a fourth dimensional entity. Taking this even further, it is also possible he can consume all of space from every dimension there is, and given that there are infinite dimensions, Sheev is infinite dimensional, or in other words, beyond the dimensional tiering entirely. This is definite proof that my power is vested by my almighty lord Sheev is truly UNLIMITED POWAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!! without a doubt.


----------



## Shazam (Nov 26, 2019)

Rather new to the section I would like to participate. But I have a few questions.


What are the banned match ups (ie Superman vs Goku) 
How is it possible to debate characters from two different verses that have varying level of feats/hype that might not directly correlate to another verse? 
Who are the best debaters to look up to in this section?


----------



## Kurou (Nov 28, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Rather new to the section I would like to participate. But I have a few questions.
> 
> 
> What are the banned match ups (ie Superman vs Goku)
> ...



1)Goku v supes, Hst vs hst vs hst , ywhach off the top of my head.

2)By examining their feats in their verse and comparing how they stack up to anothers. Pretty simple concept. Secondary things like calculations done on specific feats also helps


3)Dylan, Dylan ,Dylan ,Dylan and Dylan


----------



## Gordo solos (Dec 3, 2019)

Yhwach got banned from being in debates?


----------



## Blade (Dec 3, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Who are the best debaters to look up to in this section?




keishin, fullmoon evergreen prince, artist, saint rider and uchihakil


----------



## Artist (Dec 15, 2019)

Blade said:


> keishin, fullmoon evergreen prince, artist, saint rider and uchihakil


You got some type of homo crush on me bro?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Feb 24, 2020)

Veteran (undefeated) OBD poster here, rising from the Perm'd after 10 years.
I am retired now but if the world needs me I will have to come back for that final match.
Well see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jkLoveless (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm also here


----------



## Yuji (Feb 26, 2020)

Looks like all the good/funny match ups are banned


----------



## Warlordgab (Feb 26, 2020)

Yuji said:


> Looks like all the good/funny match ups are banned



Which match ups?


----------



## Volkmire (Apr 23, 2020)

I just realised ive been lurking in the obd for about decade. 

might as well make 1 post


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 23, 2020)

Volkmire said:


> I just realised ive been lurking in the obd for about decade.
> 
> might as well make 1 post



@Lurker 

you just got buried bro


----------



## Pepsigrunt (May 2, 2020)

How do I get an avatar pic? I am trying to click on it, it says I don't have sufficient permission.


----------



## Xadlin (May 3, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Veteran (undefeated) OBD poster here, rising from the Perm'd after 10 years.
> I am retired now but if the world needs me I will have to come back for that final match.
> Well see.


Are you *The* T-pein I’ve heard off?


----------



## T-Pein™ (May 3, 2020)

Xadlin said:


> Are you *The* T-pein I’ve heard off?



Idk,
What did you hear?
I got permd from the NBD in 2010.
I was known for getting bullied by the staff.
I was a Pein specialist.
Superior Pein Knowledge.
Soloed the ODB couple of times.


----------



## Xadlin (May 3, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Idk,
> What did you hear?
> I got permd from the NBD in 2010.
> I was known for getting bullied by the staff.
> ...


Ah I see
The first times I visited this site, I found out about the memes of:
-Squalls pants
-Jplayas Itachi 
-T-Peins Pein

I’m just amused to meet a Legend. The only ones that have been close to your level was Divell’s Ywach, 32-feet escanor and that guy that wanked Superman to no ends


----------



## T-Pein™ (May 3, 2020)

Xadlin said:


> Ah I see
> The first times I visited this site, I found out about the memes of:
> -Squalls pants
> -Jplayas Itachi
> ...



I was not a legend my guy.
I was kinda despised by these ODB elitists tbh.
No one could defeat me.
I was curb stomping 30 n00bs left and right.
I literally soloed the whole section by myself.
Multiple times.
Then one time I embarrassed one of the mods
He was a Seiya Fanboy.
Someone put him against Magneto from Xmen.
He perma banned me right after that...
It was ez.
I never went that hard on anyone before.


----------



## Hardcore (May 4, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> He perma banned me right after that...



then how are you here?


----------



## T-Pein™ (May 4, 2020)

Hardcore said:


> then how are you here?



It's been 10 years and he is gone.
I got a full pardon for good behavior


----------



## Ekkologix (May 21, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I was not a legend my guy.
> I was kinda despised by these ODB elitists tbh.
> No one could defeat me.
> I was curb stomping 30 n00bs left and right.
> ...





T-Pein™ said:


> It's been 10 years and he is gone.
> I got a full pardon for good behavior



they freed a monster, didn't they 

welcome bk lol


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 10, 2020)

Forgot to post here but I believe that I don't need any introduction at this point.


----------



## hotdogo (Aug 24, 2020)

Welcome to the OBD!
Please introduce yourself in this thread.

I'll start with myself 

*Answers to:* high admins 
*Frontal bulge location:* Male!
*Date of Birth:* unknown 
*Current location:* hawaii, us
*Nationality:* English / italian / chinese 
*Ethnicity:* white [multi] 
*Religion:* former jedi knight not turned sith / hegel 
*Style:* Casual bits
*Likes:* anime / comics / web novels 
*Dislikes: toxic stuff *
*Hobbies: varies / mostly vs battles *
Blood Type: red, type 2 or 1
*Language: english / chinese [translator] *
*Power level:*  low 200 to high 8 million [very rarely though] 
*Strengths: prep / technical usage*
*Weakness:*  everything else 
*Special Powers: mario star / unknown *


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 24, 2020)

hotdogo said:


> Welcome to the OBD!
> Please introduce yourself in this thread.
> 
> I'll start with myself
> ...



Welcome to the OBD, where "feats reign supreme" and hilarity ensues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phenomenon (Nov 1, 2020)

Warlordgab said:


> Welcome to the OBD, where "feats reign supreme" and hilarity ensues


But fanfic frowned upon too.


----------



## Mad Mister King (Jun 3, 2021)

*Answers to:* King, Mister/Mr. King, Mad
*Frontal bulge location:* Last time I checked, male.
*Date of Birth:* January 21, 1996
*Current location:* That oft-rumoured 14th circle of Hell known as "Phoenix, Arizona"
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Mixed
*Religion:* No.
*Style:* Typing far too much just to illustrate a point.
*Likes:* Books, horror, old films, people who can hold a conversation 
*Dislikes:* Most of the police in my city, isekai, thieves, liars, mob mentality, people who only talk to be heard
*Hobbies:* Reading, writing, art, music, watching films, other creative endeavors
*Personality:* You tell me. It's more honest that way.
*Blood Type:* Motor oil.
*Language: *English
*Power level:* "Challenge me, when you're ready to duel a god."
*Strengths: *Analysis, rhetoric, grammar, research, deconstructing points, picking good profile avatars.
*Weakness:* Not finishing things I start working on. Also, did I say I type too much when I'm trying to make a point? Because I do. 
*Special Powers:* Being an endless source of off-color jokes and lame yet incredible puns.


----------



## Xadlin (Jun 3, 2021)

Mad Mister King said:


> *Answers to:* King, Mister/Mr. King, Mad
> *Frontal bulge location:* Last time I checked, male.
> *Date of Birth:* January 21, 1996
> *Current location:* That oft-rumoured 14th circle of Hell known as "Phoenix, Arizona"
> ...


Come Mad King, friend or traitor, come. Come and look upon the OBD Main and Sub forums, and bring feats and calcs, I have need of it. Come to the eternal convo, I wait for you there, where we last met, countless ages ago. Come to me through fire and war, I welcome you!


----------



## Mad Mister King (Jun 3, 2021)

Xadlin said:


> Come Mad King, friend or traitor, come. Come and look upon the OBD Main and Sub forums, and bring feats and calcs, I have need of it. Come to the eternal convo, I wait for you there, where we last met, countless ages ago. Come to me through fire and war, I welcome you!


This is a surprisingly perfect reference.

I also _do_ vaguely feel like I've met someone with your handle somewhere before, and it bothers me a bit that I can't place where.


----------



## Xadlin (Jun 3, 2021)

Mad Mister King said:


> This is a surprisingly perfect reference.
> 
> I also _do_ vaguely feel like I've met someone with your handle somewhere before, and it bothers me a bit that I can't place where.


maybe.
I started my journey on manga fox battle forums, moved to the OBD, when to amino and then settled here, occasionally check out SB now and then.


----------



## Mad Mister King (Jun 3, 2021)

Xadlin said:


> maybe.
> I started my journey on manga fox battle forums, moved to the OBD, when to amino and then settled here, occasionally check out SB now and then.


Maybe I saw your name in passing, then. I've been to two of those places, so it would make sense.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Nov 24, 2021)

*Answers to:* TheGoldenBoy2188/Sun Wukong
*Frontal bulge location:* Male
*Date of Birth:* 10/4/2004
*Current location:* Long Island, Elmont
*Nationality:* American
*Ethnicity:* Bangladeshi-American
*Religion:* Muslim
*Style:* Godly
*Likes:* Manhwa, manga, anime, cartoons, tokusatsu, fanfiction, reading, light novels, books, movies, tv shows, games, drawing, music.
*Dislikes: *bullies, flaming, hypocrisy, misinformation.
*Hobbies: *reading manga, light novels, and fanfiction, writing fanfiction, playing modded Minecraft, watching anime, watching Kamen Rider.
Personality: Supposedly I'm really smart and nice but too lazy and distracted, it's wrong I'm a crazy intelligent genius with the strength of Ohma Zi-O
Blood Type: No idea.
*Language: *English
*Power level:* Omniverses collide, and existence is erased when I release my Bankai.
*Strengths: *being nice and kind
*Weakness:* easy to anger
*Special Powers: *To preach common sense to my family.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------

